# Romney's Bain Lie



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.

But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002. 

Romney&#8217;s Bain lie - Salon.com


----------



## SniperFire (Jul 12, 2012)

zzzzz  zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

I think people need to understand there is a difference between Bain & Co and Bain Capital...this has apparently been the cause of much the confusion...






> Founding and early history
> 
> Bain Capital was founded in 1984 by Bain & Company partners Mitt Romney, T. Coleman Andrews III, and Eric Kriss. In 1983, Bill Bain offered Romney the chance to head a new venture that would invest in companies and apply Bain's consulting techniques to improve operations.[6]
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2012)

Bain has guided more companies from failure to success than not.  obama has guided the whole country into failure.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com



And the Romney campaign wants to change some of those awful terms that are being used about him.

It's not called "Corporate Raiding" if Mitt does it. It's called "Profit Actualization".
It's not called "Lay Offs" if Mitt does it. It's called "Releasing New Potential".
It's not called "Out Sourcing" if Mitt does it. It's called "Charitable Overseas Employment".
It's not called "Tax Payer Subsidies" if Mitt gets it. It's called "Re-purposing Surpluses".

See how simple that is?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> I think people need to understand there is a difference between Bain & Co and Bain Capital...this has apparently been the cause of much the confusion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see that wikipedia hasn't updated the date Mitten actually left yet.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> ...



Re-purposing Surpluses!


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney is a liar and a thief.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney is a liar and a thief.



But does he drink Penny Royal Tea?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2012)

Obama and Democrats have been the bane of the US economy


----------



## asaratis (Jul 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Bain has guided more companies from failure to success than not.  obama has guided the whole country into failure.



Staples is a good example....now has 2000 stores, employs about 90,000 people (in the private sector)

That's more net jobs than Obama has created since he started.  Obama has likely created 90,000 government jobs with his ObamaCare....got to have the IRS expanded to force compliance.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney is a liar and a thief.



How many thieves do you know that give away 4 million dollars?

How many thieves do you know that perform the works Romney has ... for NO PAY?

It is you that is the liar!

But of course, you have a legitimate excuse...you're a fucking liberal!




His full Name is: Willard Mitt Romney

He was Born: March 12, 1947 and is 65 years old.

His Father: George W. Romney, former Governor of the State of Michigan

He was raised in Bloomfield Hills , Michigan

He is Married to Ann Romney since 1969; they five children.

Education:
B.A. from Brigham Young University ,

J.D. and M.B.A. from Harvard University

Religion:
Mormon - The Church of Jesus Christ of the Latter-Day Saints

Working Background:

After high school, he spent 30 months in France as a Mormon missionary.

After going to both Harvard Business School and Harvard Law School simultaneously, he passed the Michigan bar exam, but never worked as an attorney.

In 1984, he co-founded Bain Capital a private equity investment firm, one of the largest such firms in the United States .

In 1994, he ran for Senator of Massachusetts and lost to Ted Kennedy.

He was President and CEO of the 2002 Winter Olympic Games.

In 2002, he was elected Governor of the State of Massachusetts where he eliminated a 1.5 billion deficit.

Some Interesting Facts about Romney:

Bain Capital, starting with one small office supply store in Massachusetts , turned it into Staples; now over 2,000 stores employing 90,000 people.

Bain Capital also worked to perform the same kinds of business miracles again and again, with companies like Domino's, Sealy, Brookstone, Weather Channel, Burger King, Warner Music Group, Dollarama, Home Depot Supply, and many others.

He was an unpaid volunteer campaign worker for his dad's gubernatorial campaign 1 year.

He was an unpaid intern in his dad's governor's office for eight years.

He was an unpaid bishop and state president of his church for ten years.

He was an unpaid President of the Salt Lake Olympic Committee for three years.

He took no salary and was the unpaid Governor of Massachusetts for four years.

He gave his entire inheritance from his father to charity.

Mitt Romney is one of the wealthiest self-made men in our country but has given more back to its citizens in terms of money, service and time than most men.

And in 2011 Mitt Romney gave over $4 million to charity, almost 19% of his income.... Just for comparison purposes, Obama gave 1% and Joe Biden gave $300 or .0013%.

Mitt Romney is Trustworthy:

He will show us his birth certificate

He will show us his high school and college transcripts.

He will show us his social security card.

He will show us his law degree.

He will show us his draft notice.

He will show us his medical records.

He will show us his income tax records.

He will show us he has nothing to hide.

Mitt Romney's background, experience and trustworthiness show him to be a great leader and an excellent citizen for President of the United States .

You may think that Romney may not be the best representative the Republicans could have selected. At least I know what religion he is, and that he won't desecrate the flag, bow down to foreign powers, or practice fiscal irresponsibility. I know he has the ability to turn this financial debacle that the current regime has gotten us into. We won't like all the things necessary to recover from this debt, but someone with Romney's background can do it. But, on the minus side, He never was a "Community Organizer", never took drugs or smoked pot, never got drunk, did not associate with communists or terrorists, nor did he attend a church whose pastor called for God to damn the US.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Bain has guided more companies from failure to success than not.  obama has guided the whole country into failure.
> ...


As nice as it was for you to remind us all that Staples put a lot of mom and pop stores out of business and pay their employees minimum wage instead of what they were getting as business owners, this thread is about Mitten lying about his time at Bain.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



You're just one cliche after another


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


What do you think of Romney's lie?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Totally inconsequential (if it is true that he lied) when compared to the lies Barack Obama has told us.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2012)

All democrats have are lies about Romney's record.  If you are paying attention to Romney's record, you won't look to closely at obama's.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> All democrats have are lies about Romney's record.  If you are paying attention to Romney's record, you won't look to closely at obama's.


----------



## Leweman (Jul 12, 2012)

You mean the media is digging into claims made by Romney?  Too bad they don't do that to the other guy.  Imagine all we could learn.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I think you're hyperventilating. Put a bag over your head, put your paperbagged head between your knees, I'll be back in a few days to see if you've calmed down


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

LOL! Now Romney is claiming something to the affect of,_ oh, I still OWNED the company but I had no idea what they were doing.
_


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com



I heard Bain also killed their workers instead of firing them, so they could save on unemployment? True story!


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

If anyone has a credible source that shows Mitt Romney personally (that means *he* did it) outsourcing anything - please post. 

The Obama admin is looking for it too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> If anyone has a credible source that shows Mitt Romney personally (that means *he* did it) outsourcing anything - please post.
> 
> The Obama admin is looking for it too.



Barack Misleading and untruthful Obama, our first downgraded President


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> ...



I'm pretty sure that was supposed to stay a secret


----------



## Goodoledays (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> ...



Kind of sounds like Ubama stateing "Its not a Tax its a penalty". Almost like watching a repeat movie.


----------



## Goodoledays (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney is a liar and a thief.



Well you have to give Udumbo credit. He leads Romney in both those catagories.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> LOL! Now Romney is claiming something to the affect of,_ oh, I still OWNED the company but I had no idea what they were doing.
> _



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz0QCdkYJwI]Mitt Romney Condradicts Himself on Blind Trust - YouTube[/ame]



You can't make this stuff up!


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 12, 2012)

_Meat released one tax return.  WTF?

Bain was advising other companies, about outsourcing.  White Obamney campaign sez, white Obamney wasn't involved, after 1999, when white Obamney left, to manage the Olympics.

How will this play out?  Only one tax return?  Offshore money and plenty of it?  Outfuckingsourcing?

Don't ask him about Bullygate or Mormonism . . . _


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _Meat released one tax return.  WTF?
> 
> Bain was advising other companies, about outsourcing.  White Obamney campaign sez, white Obamney wasn't involved, after 1999, when white Obamney left, to manage the Olympics.
> 
> ...



Are you going to cite a credible source that shows Romney directly outsourcing, or are you going to continue talking fantasy out your stupid ass?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Goodoledays said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Well..it can basically be described as a tax on people that refuse to get Health Care..

Or..maybe a penalty.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

While we wait for a credible source showing Romney directly outsourcing as much as one dime, anyone interested in seeing a list of companies currently outsourcing under the Outsourcer-In-Chump Obama? Happy to post... source: CNN


----------



## Goodoledays (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Goodoledays said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



True but you know how Udombo hates haveing to use the word tax. Everytime he does he knows people know hes lieing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2012)

Bullygate?

Obama and Holder covering up their involvement in aiding and abetting in the murder of Brian Terry and you're going with a 50 year old made up and totally discredited Rdean Bullstory?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2012)

Goodoledays said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It really sounds like obama's FUNemployment!


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 12, 2012)

> Video: US election 2012: Mitt Romney's 'I like to fire people' gaffe draws fire from opponents - Telegraph
> 
> *Mitt Romney likes to fire people ...*
> 
> "I like to be able to fire people who provide services to me."




*Romney's Bain Lie* 

Romney likes firing people - while keeping his job for himself.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2012)

BreezeWood said:


> > Video: US election 2012: Mitt Romney's 'I like to fire people' gaffe draws fire from opponents - Telegraph
> >
> > *Mitt Romney likes to fire people ...*
> >
> ...



In November we get to fire Obama and give that job to Mitt


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> ...



You don't Even know what Cooperate Raiding is. You act as if Bain did Hostile Takeovers, Which of course is NOT POSSIBLE as a private Equity Firm, the Companies they invested in were not even publicly Traded, that is why they were borrowing money from a Private Equity firm and not just selling stocks to raise money. 


To funny, You guys never play with facts.


----------



## Bloodline (Jul 12, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama and Democrats have been the bane of the US economy



Really?

How so?

What exactly do you THINK they've done to the economy that wasn't already occuring before Obama took office?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bloodline said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama and Democrats have been the bane of the US economy
> ...



Stupid much?
Need a list of companies currently outsourcing under the Obaina Regime?


----------



## Bloodline (Jul 12, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > > Video: US election 2012: Mitt Romney's 'I like to fire people' gaffe draws fire from opponents - Telegraph
> ...



Not going to happen.

It's going to be 2008 all over again.

Do some research and come back and tell me how the Mittens is doing with the Hispanic, African American, and middle class vote.

Don't bet your life savings on a low turnout by these people in November OK


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Okay..

Really?

"Cooperate" raiding?

Seriously?

Aside from your spelling errors..corporate raiding isn't necessarily hostile. 

You really should step away from FOX and bone up on reality.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey, WariorIQOf02: Here's your credible proof:
Government documents indicate Mitt Romney continued at Bain after date when he says he left - Politics - The Boston Globe

If Romney was at Bain after 1999, he most DEFINITELY was behind the outsourcing. I love how the Conservatives in this thread have no possible way to defend the lie itself, so they use tried and true deflection tactics to try and spin this onto Obama. More and more, it's looking like Mitt's shadiness is going to start causing more and more trouble for his campaign.

You just know in the debates that Obama's team is going to have a few really critical points and questions tee'd up about all this. And this won't be a GOP primary debate, loaded with mouth-foaming Tea Baggers. This will be on national TV in front of tons of independent voters. And unless Mittens has a way better story by then, it'll cost him BIG. 

Equivocate all you want, Ring Wingnuts, but you guys picked the wrong horse to hitch your "FUCK BARACK OBAMA" wagon to. As it turns out, you probably had a better chance with Ron Paul. It'll still be close because Conservatives hate Obama so much so they'll get out and vote, but if more stories like this pop up, and if he doesn't explain the multiple offshore accounts well enough, and if he doesn't release enough tax forms, he's toast.

In the post-Bush II world, super-rich smarmy douchebags don't play as presidents.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

It's "ground breaking", they swear.

*yawn


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> It's "ground breaking", they swear.
> 
> *yawn



Keep pretending no one else cares about this story. That's fine.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > It's "ground breaking", they swear.
> ...


Oh, I have no doubt folks care about the story of a politician allegedly lying.    When folks care about teammates lying is when it won't be a snoozer to me.

For now, though, perhaps I misjudged this topic.  It might actually have entertainment value after all.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Sure, a delusional Hack telling me I need to Bone up on Reality.

To Rich.

You and you ilk on the left are attempting to distort Bains Record. 

You are a joke

The best you have is to accusing me of a spelling error for an obvious Typo, and call me crazy.

Bain has a very good Record, 80% success Rate. A True Wealth and Job Creator of the Private sector, and you guys hate that. Period.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> It's "ground breaking", they swear.
> 
> *yawn





Dems just reeeally need to keep all this Bain baloney in the news.  Mitt had answered to certain political attacks regarding particular Bain activities during a time period when he was on a leave of absence to run the Olympics.  Now, they are trying to play gotcha in retrospect over a misunderstanding and now add a technicality with an implication but without any real merit.  





> According to a statement issued by Bain Wednesday, &#8220;Mitt Romney retired from Bain Capital in February 1999. He has had no involvement in the management or investment activities of Bain Capital, or with any of its portfolio companies, since that time.&#8221;
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



http://bostonglobe.com/news/politic...n-says-left/IpfKYWjnrsel4pvCFbsUTI/story.html


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 12, 2012)

conz spazzing-out on this thread. Wonder why?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Every single day there is a new lie that Mitt is caught in. If you Republicans think this isn't seriously affecting his chances at election, you are CRAYCRAY.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > It's "ground breaking", they swear.
> ...



Dems want to keep it in the news? I guess that's why Mitten launched the attack ad about it. 

btw, did he retire or take a leave of absence? Kind of hard to do both.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> conz spazzing-out on this thread. Wonder why?



Because they know their guy is getting his ass handed to him in his own words.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Every single day there is a new lie that Mitt is caught in. If you Republicans think this isn't seriously affecting his chances at election, you are CRAYCRAY.



Still Derping around I see....


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...





Why does it matter?  Why would he need to LIE?  I'm surprised you wouldn't be more sensitive to accusing someone of LYING over a miscommunication...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Every single day there is a new lie that Mitt is caught in. If you Republicans think this isn't seriously affecting his chances at election, you are CRAYCRAY.
> ...



Still don't have a real rebuttal to my points, I see.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tomorrow the libs will report that Mitt Romney gave a "wedgy" in Junior High School


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Still don't have a real rebuttal to my points, I see.



What point? That you're an idiot? 

We get that. 

Why comment on it. 

It's a standalone, asswipe.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...




We have three different "facts"

1. He took a leave of absence
2. He retired
3. He still was 100% owner

Of course it matters if he's lied.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 12, 2012)

Before I knew much about Mitt, I thought he'd be a formidable opponent but now?, not so sure.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't have a real rebuttal to my points, I see.
> ...



ha ha ha. Thanks for helping me make the decision to put you on ignore. Glad to see you truly have NOTHING to come back with.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> ha ha ha. Thanks for helping me make the decision to put you on ignore.



You're most welcome, assbreath


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...






He was still technically owner of Bain Capital while he took a leave of absence to run the Olympics.  A statement was recently issued by Bain, NOT Romney, which characterized that transition period as a retirement.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


A politician lied?  Or may have lied?  About something he CAN lie about?

Wow.  Ground breaking, indeed.

I'm not all that concerned about THIS lie, IF it is a lie.  I am sure there are tons more.  I am sure there are tons from Obama, too.  

So, maybe I am missing something.  How does this affect YOU, or any of us, if he becomes President?  Or, in another way, how is this material to much of anything?


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 12, 2012)

I knew it wouldn't be long before wahrrior102 made a homo-erotic reference. Why doesn't he come out of the closet


----------



## Liability (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Notice that it is *just* Mitt's alleged "lies" [sic] that bother the never objective Raving Lunatic.

Meanwhile, before you can ask what anybody thinks of his alleged lies, you'd have to identify some.  Your OP didn't, as was already pointed out to you, Raving.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Tomorrow the libs will report that Mitt Romney gave a "wedgy" in Junior High School


  Probably.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 12, 2012)

None of these people were rooting for Mitt in the GObP Primaries yet, they defend him tooth & nail now that he's the nominee. Whyisthat?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahaha!

To the cons, lies are okay if it is a con lying.

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2012)

I like the ability to have choices in my life.  I've fired my insurance agent and several doctors because I didn't like the service.   Yes, indeed I like that.  Which, of course, was exactly what Mitt Romney was saying in context.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> hahahahaha!
> 
> To the cons, lies are okay if it is a con lying.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.



Here's where I saw his *cough* "misspeak" 

New questions about when Romney officially left Bain Capital | The Ticket - Yahoo! News


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> None of these people were rooting for Mitt in the GObP Primaries yet, they defend him tooth & nail now that he's the nominee. Whyisthat?



Sycophants and party loyalists.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> hahahahaha!
> 
> To the cons, lies are okay if it is a con lying.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.


Well, I certainly didn't say that.

I know I said I have yet to see a politician - either party, Ravs - who didn't lie.

I know I said that when I see someone treat lies equally, I pay attention.

But, if a lie is material to something, no, I do not brush it off when it comes to politicians (or attorneys).  Thus my question about what this Bain/Romney is material to.

And, if you say "honesty" or "integrity" I am just going to laugh about anyone who thinks only politicians of a particular flavor are honest or have integrity.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahaha!
> ...





> Bain's filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission say Romney remained the firm's "sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president" until 2002.


But he didn't know what the company was doing!


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 12, 2012)

Mitts got A LOT of splainin' to do now


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 12, 2012)

I liked this from the Boston Globe article on this:



> Karmel, the former SEC commissioner, said the contradictory statements could have legal implications in some instances.
> 
> &#8220;If someone invested with Bain Capital because they believed Mitt Romney was a great fund manager, and it turns out he wasn&#8217;t really doing anything, that could be considered a misrepresentation to the investor,&#8217;&#8217; she said. &#8220;It&#8217;s a theory that could be used in a lawsuit against him.&#8221;



So was he lying to investors, or to the American people?  This seems to indicate that he was lying to America:



> Also, a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002. And Romney&#8217;s state financial disclosure forms indicate he earned at least $100,000 as a Bain &#8220;executive&#8221; in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Globe found nine SEC filings submitted by four different business entities after February 1999 that describe Romney as Bain Capital&#8217;s boss; some show him with managerial control over five Bain Capital entities that were formed in January 2002, according to records in Delaware, where they were incorporated.



So if he wasn't lying to the American people, he lied to the SEC.  I don't see any other alternative.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

*This wasn't answered earlier - so I ask again ---- 

If anyone has a credible source that shows Mitt Romney personally (that means he did it) outsourcing anything - please post. 

The Obama admin is looking for it too.*


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Of course not.  He just signed the papers for five new corporations, in a company that he was 100% owner of, and didn't know a thing.  Great leadership there.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> *This wasn't answered earlier - so I ask again ---- *
> 
> *If anyone has a credible source that shows Mitt Romney personally (that means he did it) outsourcing anything - please post. *
> 
> *The Obama admin is looking for it too.*


You a snorkel diver? Don't hold your breath too long Brother...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


His last year as Governor shows him spending a whooping 212 days out of the state. I guess he didn't know what was going on in MA either!

_What! We have a health care plan called romneycare???_


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 12, 2012)

> New questions about when Romney officially left Bain Capital | The Ticket - Yahoo! News
> 
> The Globe also reports that Romney's financial disclosure forms filed in Massachusetts list him as the sole owner of Bain Capital in 2002 and say he earned money as a Bain "executive" in 2001 and 2002.
> 
> The timing is notable because Romney has said his resignation from the company in 1999 meant he was not responsible for companies owned by Bain that went bankrupt or laid off workers after that date. But both Bain Capital and the Romney campaign disputed the story, the latter describing the article as "inaccurate."



*list him as the sole owner of Bain Capital in 2002* ...

Sheriff Arpaio in Arizona has the sells receipt ... photo copy from Hawaii.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> *This wasn't answered earlier - so I ask again ----
> 
> If anyone has a credible source that shows Mitt Romney personally (that means he did it) outsourcing anything - please post.
> 
> The Obama admin is looking for it too.*



Bain was an investment company and a consulting firm.  Mittens was 100% owner of Bain.  After Bain gained control of many of these companies, the jobs were shipped overseas.  

That suggests that either Romney was approving the outsourcing, or is a clueless dweeb who doesn't manage a company that he's the sole owner of.  Which do you think it is?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > *This wasn't answered earlier - so I ask again ----
> ...



You didn't answer my question, cocksmoker. 

Go back and read it again. Slowly this time. 

Thanks assbrain.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2012)

Bain is a very successful company.

Democratic controlled California, not so much.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Bloodline said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Obama outsourced? No, really - was he the CEO? Was it his idea to implement these changes? No. So that dog won't be hunting.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney's new campaign button


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 12, 2012)

ZOMG!

The libs will NEVER vote for Romney now....


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



I linked you the globe article. You're just spinning, and doing a fucking terrible job of it at that, WarriorWithIQOF02.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodline said:
> ...



Obama is the Outsourcer In Chief, dumbo. Need a list of current companies doing business off shore under his "jobs creation" watch or can you Google it on your own?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks be to all that's holy that the media is finally doing their job.

Government documents indicate Mitt Romney continued at Bain after date when he says he left - Politics - The Boston Globe



> Government documents filed by Mitt Romney and Bain Capital say Romney remained chief executive and chairman of the firm three years beyond the date he said he ceded control, even creating five new investment partnerships during that time.
> 
> Romney has said he left Bain in 1999 to lead the winter Olympics in Salt Lake City, ending his role in the company. But public Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed later by Bain Capital state he remained the firms sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president.
> 
> ...



Except he was.

Again! The man LIES when he knows the truth can be easily proven.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Bain is a very successful company.
> 
> Democratic controlled California, not so much.



And I like ice cream.

There, now we've both made dumb, non-sensical and irrelevant statements.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ZOMG!
> 
> The libs will NEVER votew for Romney now....


 

They can vote for failure if they want. Sensible Americans are awake, and will send Obama packing. These creeps can continue to wallow in the mudhole.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



I thought you had me on ignore, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



No, he's not. He didn't make the decision, therefore.

Sorry, I won't be substituting your Fox Echo Chamber Angry Listener (FECAL) perspective for my own.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> These creeps can continue to wallow in the mudhole.



They're just worried their Foodstamps are going to be cut off if Romney's elected. 

As they should be.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Every single day there is a new lie that Mitt is caught in. If you Republicans think this isn't seriously affecting his chances at election, you are CRAYCRAY.


Every single day there is a new lie Obama is caught in.

I'm not excusing either, but what is the difference?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> No, he's not. He didn't make the decision, therefore.
> 
> Sorry, I won't be substituting your Fox Echo Chamber Angry Listener (FECAL) perspective for my own.



So now you're asserting Romney made the decision? 

Got the quote, statement, video on that?  I'd sure like to see it. 

Short of that - stick a twinkie in your glory hole.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > These creeps can continue to wallow in the mudhole.
> ...


 
they might have toget off thier dead asses and..._WORK! _


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > No, he's not. He didn't make the decision, therefore.
> ...



Fuck off, Warbler.


----------



## Liability (Jul 12, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> None of these people were rooting for Mitt in the GObP Primaries yet, they defend him tooth & nail now that he's the nominee. Whyisthat?



It's GOP.  No b.

You look severely retarded when you write it with the b.

Your observation is also beyond trite.

I did not support Mitt.  He was not the candidate I preferred.

And?

He's the candidate the GOP selected, and he's running against the hideously atrocious incumbent who I think needs to be booted the fuck out of the Oval Office.

So what's so difficult to fathom about the fact that anybody in my position would defend Mitt against the absurd, baseless, expected and dishonest hack attacks of folks who support the Fail in Chief incumbent?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Fuck off, Warbler.



No Thanks, Gurgler.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



So Romney, who owned 100% of Bain had no clue about major decisions to ship jobs overseas?  Is that what you call leadership?

You really seem to like to use homosexual labeling.  You sound like a closet case.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



"Sound like?" Warbler is the ONLY one on the board that doesn't know he's out of the closet.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 12, 2012)

The libs have found another useless non-story to run with...

I love watching them continue to be stupid this election cycle....


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Another funny thing about this is that Romney claims he created 100,000 jobs under Bain....and he counted jobs "added" after 1999.

The guy is a flaming hypocrite.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com



May I quote Rick Perry here?

Oops!


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Just haven't gotten around to it yet, fuckbucket. But I'm on it now.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Seconded. Don't know the last time I saw him say anything worth reading.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



For me, the answer is never. But being a good Progressive, I'll let you make up your own mind.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 12, 2012)

Good Lord.....  you people think the only thing a man can do that is worthwhile is a life long career sucking on the government teet.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


It's just so quaint in the dramatics department how folks announce they are putting a poster on ignore.  And, I got a 2-fer.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


 
Romney OWNED it? Or was CEO for a time?


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


 
Like YOUR ultimate waste of bandwidth Derp?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



If you need another reminder, asswipe, let me know. 

I'm a real giver.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Seconded. Don't know the last time I saw him say anything worth reading.



Such dramatics. 

Calm down before you blow a gasket.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


 
I'll be your second...


----------



## Liability (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



He founded a company.  He ran it for a long time.  That company saved a lot of other companies, thereby managing to add lots of jobs, such as Staples.  but because he left in 1999, he can't take credit for the ongoing success in job creation of the companies like Staples which he saved.

Fuck.

The hypocrisy is all yours.

You know damn well ANYBODY would (and rationally should) take credit for the creation of additional jobs by the companies which were saved by Bain.

Meanwhile, if any connection to the company he had after 1999 in terms of decision making was "passive," then why are all you Obambot liberal panderers ducking Warrior's question so furiously?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Good Lord.....  you people think the only thing a man can do that is worthwhile is a life long career sucking on the government teet.



Good lord, you people think the only thing a man can do that is worthwhile is fuck hundreds of people out of their pensions, benefits and jobs. And then stick the tax payers with the bill for making up for the lost pension and benefits.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Good Lord.....  you people think the only thing a man can do that is worthwhile is a life long career sucking on the government teet.



You mean like all those Republican campaign contributors who have jumped on the privatizing gov't services bandwagon so they can get their grubby little hands on taxpayer dollars?  Like that?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



I got your back - you got mine! 

Outstanding.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


 
You bet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This 'Conservaderp' character is a member of the Young Communists USA and derserves to be pounded.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Forget to put me on ignore again? 

Derp much? 

You need step by step instructions? A video tutorial how it's done?

Just let me know. 

I'm a real giver.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!
> ...



Failure my ass.  Obama succeeded in universal access to healthcare.  FDR, DDE, Nixon, and Clinton failed at this achievement.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Not to mention the DOW doubling, 27 straight months of private sector jobs growth, saving the American auto industry. You know, failing by not failing.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

I give this thread a 8.7 on dramatics.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Romney is going to repeal it when elected, asswipe. So enjoy your free healthcare for a month or two before Mitt takes it away from you. 

Your food stamps and free condoms are going away too asswipe...


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Obama controls the NYSE now? 

Wow! 

Impressive. 

What else is he in charge of?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


\pssst.  Don't be alarmed, but most of it was unconstitutional.  Congress, the 112th now, will need to fix it before a lot of it goes back on the street.

Just keeping it real.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> I give this thread a 8.7 on dramatics.



Drama Queens... Drama Derps....


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Uh. How do you figure it was unconstitutional when the branch of government who decides what is and isn't constitutional just declared that it is? Sounds to me like you need to check your bullshit tank...looks a little full.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Liability said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


Right. He wants to take credit for jobs he created when "he wasn't there" but not take credit for outsourcing that happened when "he wasn't there."


----------



## Liability (Jul 12, 2012)

The quote in the OP (attributed but not noted, properly, AS a quote) is from salon.

zzzz.

Salon passes off the investigation done by others (including some genuine reporting) in a second hand fashion.  So I guess quoting salon (without acknowledging that it IS a quote) is kind of appropriate.  

The full MITT disclosure filing which salon reiterates and which Ravi kind of "quotes," is found HERE:

http://pfds.opensecrets.org/N00000286_2011_pres.pdf

See, in particular, p. 18 of 20 (the notes submitted by Mitt as an addendum) at paragraph numbered 10.  It continues to the next page.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Hell, Wee Willy Romney won't even take responsibility for jobs that were lost when he was running Bain.  

Romney was clearly the Bain of his employees' existence.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Romney was clearly the Bain of his employees' existence.



Obama's running the country - why is he allowing all these companies to outsource?  
3Com
3M 

A
Aalfs Manufacturing
Aavid Thermal Technologies
ABC-NACO
Accenture 
Access Electronics 
Accuride Corporation
Accuride International
Adaptec
ADC
Adobe Systems
Advanced Energy Industries
Aetna
Affiliated Computer Services
AFS Technologies 
A.G. Edwards 
Agere Systems
Agilent Technologies
AIG
Alamo Rent A Car
Albany International Corp.
Albertson's
Alcoa
Alcoa Fujikura
Allen Systems Group
Alliance Semiconductor
Allstate 
Alpha Thought Global
Altria Group
Amazon.com
AMD
Americ Disc
American Dawn 
American Express 
American Greetings 
American Household 
American Management Systems
American Standard
American Uniform Company
AMETEK
AMI DODUCO
Amloid Corporation
Amphenol Corporation
Analog Devices 
Anchor Glass Container
ANDA Networks
Anderson Electrical Products 
Andrew Corporation
Anheuser-Busch
Angelica Corporation
Ansell Health Care 
Ansell Protective Products
Anvil Knitwear
AOL
A.O. Smith 
Apple
Applied Materials
Ark-Les Corporation
Arlee Home Fashions
Art Leather Manufacturing
Artex International
ArvinMeritor
Asco Power Technologies 
Ashland
AstenJohnson
Asyst Technologies
Atchison Products, Inc.
A.T. Cross Company
AT&T
AT&T Wireless
A.T. Kearney
Augusta Sportswear
Authentic Fitness Corporation
Automatic Data Processing 
Avanade
Avanex
Avaya 
Avery Dennison
Azima Healthcare Services 
Axiohm Transaction Solutions 

B
Bank of America 
Bank of New York
Bank One
Bard Access Systems 
Barnes Group
Barth & Dreyfuss of California
Bassett Furniture
Bassler Electric Company
BBi Enterprises L.P.
Beacon Blankets
BearingPoint
Bear Stearns
BEA Systems
Bechtel
Becton Dickinson
BellSouth
Bentley Systems
Berdon LLP
Berne Apparel
Bernhardt Furniture
Best Buy
Bestt Liebco Corporation
Beverly Enterprises
Birdair, Inc.
BISSELL 
Black & Decker
Blauer Manufacturing
Blue Cast Denim
Bobs Candies
Borden Chemical
Bourns
Bose Corporation
Bowater
BMC Software
Boeing
Braden Manufacturing
Briggs Industries
Brady Corporation
Bristol-Myers Squibb
Bristol Tank & Welding Co.
Brocade
Brooks Automation 
Brown Wooten Mills Inc.
Buck Forkardt, Inc.
Bumble Bee
Burle Industries
Burlington House Home Fashions
Burlington Northern and Santa Fe Railway

C
Cadence Design Systems
Camfil Farr
Candle Corporation 
Cains Pickles
Capital One
Cardinal Brands
Carrier 
Carter's
Caterpillar
C-COR.net
C&D Technologies
Cellpoint Systems
Cendant
Centis, Inc.
Cerner Corporation
Charles Schwab
ChevronTexaco
The Cherry Corporation 
CIBER
Ciena
Cigna
Circuit City
Cirrus Logic
Cisco Systems
Citigroup 
Clear Pine Mouldings
Clorox
CNA 
Coastcast Corp. 
Coca-Cola
Cognizant Technology Solutions 
Collins & Aikman
Collis, Inc.
Columbia House
Comcast Holdings
Comdial Corporation
Computer Associates
Computer Horizons 
Computer Sciences Corporation
CompuServe
Concise Fabricators
Conectl Corporation
Conseco
Consolidated Metro
Continental Airlines
Convergys
Cooper Crouse-Hinds
Cooper Tire & Rubber
Cooper Tools
Cooper Wiring Devices
Copperweld
Cordis Corporation 
Corning
Corning Cable Systems
Corning Frequency Control 
Countrywide Financial 
COVAD Communications
Covansys
Creo Americas
Cross Creek Apparel
Crouzet Corporation
Crown Holdings
CSX
Cummins
Cutler-Hammer
Cypress Semiconductor 

D
Dana Corporation
Daniel Woodhead
Davis Wire Corp.
Daws Manufacturing
Dayton Superior
DeCrane Aircraft
Delco Remy
Dell Computer
DeLong Sportswear 
Delphi
Delta Air Lines
Delta Apparel
Direct TV
Discover
DJ Orthopedics
Document Sciences Corporation
Dometic Corp.
Donaldson Company 
Douglas Furniture of California
Dow Chemical 
Dresser
Dun & Bradstreet
DuPont 

E
Earthlink
Eastman Kodak
Eaton Corporation
Edco, Inc.
Editorial America
eFunds
Edscha
Ehlert Tool Company
Elbeco Inc.
Electroglas
Electronic Data Systems
Electronics for Imaging
Electro Technology 
Eli Lilly 
Elmer's Products
E-Loan 
EMC
Emerson Electric 
Emerson Power Transmission
Emglo Products
Engel Machinery
En Pointe Technologies
Equifax
Ernst & Young 
Essilor of America
Ethan Allen
Evenflo
Evergreen Wholesale Florist
Evolving Systems
Evy of California
Expedia
Extrasport
ExxonMobil

F
Fairfield Manufacturing
Fair Isaac
Fansteel Inc. 
Farley's & Sathers Candy Co.
Fasco Industries
Fawn Industries
Fayette Cotton Mill 
FCI USA
Fedders Corporation
Federal Mogul 
Federated Department Stores
Fellowes
Fender Musical Instruments
Fidelity Investments
Financial Techologies International 
Findlay Industries 
First American Title Insurance
First Data 
First Index 
Fisher Hamilton 
Flowserve
Fluor 
FMC Corporation
Fontaine International
Ford Motor
Foster Wheeler 
Franklin Mint
Franklin Templeton
Freeborders
Frito Lay
Fruit of the Loom 

G
Garan Manufacturing
Gateway
GE Capital
GE Medical Systems
Gemtron Corporation
General Binding Corporation
General Cable Corp.
General Electric
General Motors
Generation 2 Worldwide
Genesco
Georgia-Pacific 
Gerber Childrenswear 
GlobespanVirata
Goldman Sachs
Gold Toe Brands 
Goodrich
Goodyear Tire & Rubber
Google
Graphic Controls
Greenpoint Mortgage
Greenwood Mills
Grote Industries
Grove U.S. LLC
Guardian Life Insurance
Guilford Mills
Gulfstream Aerospace Corp.

H
Haggar
Halliburton
Hamilton Beach/Procter-Silex
The Hartford Financial Services Group
Harper-Wyman Company
Hasbro Manufacturing Services
Hawk Corporation 
Hawker Power Systems, Inc.
Haworth
Headstrong
HealthAxis
Hedstrom
Hein-Werner Corp.
Helen of Troy
Helsapenn Inc. 
Hershey
Hewitt Associates
Hewlett-Packard 
Hoffman Enclosures, Inc.
Hoffman/New Yorker
The Holmes Group
Home Depot
Honeywell
HSN 
Hubbell Inc. 
Humana
Hunter Sadler
Hutchinson Sealing Systems, Inc
HyperTech Solutions 

I
IBM 
iGate Corporation
Illinois Tool Works
IMI Cornelius
Imperial Home Decor Group 
Indiana Knitwear Corp.
IndyMac Bancorp
Infogain
Ingersoll-Rand 
Innodata Isogen
Innova Solutions
Insilco Technologies
Intel 
InterMetro Industries
International Paper
Interroll Corporation
Intuit
Invacare
Iris Graphics, Inc.
Isola Laminate Systems 
Iteris Holdings, Inc.
ITT Educational Services
ITT Industries 

J
Jabil Circuit
Jacobs Engineering
Jacuzzi
Jakel, Inc.
JanSport
Jantzen Inc.
JDS Uniphase
Jockey International 
John Crane
John Deere
Johns Manville
Johnson Controls
Johnson & Johnson
JPMorgan Chase
J.R. Simplot 
Juniper Networks
Justin Brands

K
KANA Software
Kaiser Permanente
Kanbay
Kayby Mills of North Carolina
Keane
Kellogg
Kellwood
KEMET
KEMET Electronics
Kendall Healthcare
Kenexa
Kentucky Apparel
Kerr-McGee Chemical
KeyCorp
Key Industries
Key Safety Systems
Key Tronic Corp.
Kimberly-Clark
KLA-Tencor
Knight Textile Corp.
Kojo Worldwide Corporation
Kraft Foods
K2 Inc.
Kulicke and Soffa Industries 
Kwikset

L
Lancer Partnership
Lander Company
LaCrosse Footwear
Lamb Technicon
Lau Industries
Lands' End
Lawson Software 
Layne Christensen
Leach International
Lear Corporation
Leech Tool & Die Works
Lehman Brothers
Leoni Wiring Systems
Levi Strauss
Leviton Manufacturing Co.
Lexmark International
Lexstar Technologies
Liebert Corporation
Lifescan
Lillian Vernon
Linksys
Linq Industrial Fabrics, Inc.
Lionbridge Technologies
Lionel
Littelfuse
LiveBridge
LNP Engineering Plastics
Lockheed Martin
Longaberger
Louisiana-Pacific Corporation
Louisville Ladder Group LLC
Lowe's
Lucent
Lund International
Lyall Alabama

M
Madill Corporation
Magma Design Automation
Magnequench
Magnetek
Maidenform
Mallinckrodt, Inc. 
The Manitowoc Company
Manugistics
Marathon Oil 
Maritz
Mars
Marshall Fields 
Mattel
Master Lock
Materials Processing, Inc.
Maxim Integrated Products
Maxi Switch
Maxxim Medical
Maytag
McDATA Corporation
McKinsey & Company
MeadWestvaco
Mediacopy
Medtronic
Mellon Bank 
Mentor Graphics Corp.
Meridian Automotive Systems
Merit Abrasive Products
Merrill Corporation
Merrill Lynch
Metasolv
MetLife
Micro Motion, Inc.
Microsoft
Midcom Inc.
Midwest Electric Products 
Milacron
Modern Plastics Technics
Modine Manufacturing
Moen
Money's Foods Us Inc.
Monona Wire Corp.
Monsanto 
Morgan Stanley
Motion Control Industries
Motor Coach Industries International
Motorola
Mrs. Allison's Cookie Co.
Mulox

N
Nabco
Nabisco
NACCO Industries
National City Corporation
National Electric Carbon Products
National Life
National Semiconductor 
NCR Corporation
neoIT
NETGEAR
Network Associates
Newell Rubbermaid
Newell Window Furnishings
New World Pasta
New York Life Insurance
Nice Ball Bearings 
Nike
Nordstrom
Northrop Grumman
Northwest Airlines
Nu Gro Technologies
Nu-kote International
NutraMax Products
Nypro Alabama

O
O'Bryan Brothers Inc. 
Ocwen Financial
Office Depot
Ogden Manufacturing
Oglevee, Ltd
Ohio Art 
Ohmite Manufacturing Co. 
Old Forge Lamp & Shade
Omniglow Corporation
ON Semiconductor
Orbitz
Oracle
OshKosh B'Gosh
Otis Elevator
Outsource Partners International
Owens-Brigam Medical Co.
Owens Corning
Oxford Automotive
Oxford Industries

P
Pacific Precision Metals
Pak-Mor Manufacturing
palmOne
Parallax Power Components
Paramount Apparel
Parker-Hannifin 
Parsons E&C
Paxar Corporation
Pearson Digital Learning
Peavey Electronics CorporationÊÊ
PeopleSoft 
PepsiCo
Pericom Semiconductor
PerkinElmer
PerkinElmer Life Sciences, Inc.
Perot Systems
Pfaltzgraff
Pfizer 
Phillips-Van Heusen
Pinnacle West Capital Corporation 
Pitney Bowes
Plaid Clothing Company
Planar Systems
Plexus 
Pliant Corporation 
PL Industries
Polaroid
Polymer Sealing Solutions 
Portal Software
Portex, Inc.
Portola Packaging 
Port Townsend Paper Corp.
Power One
Pratt & Whitney
Price Pfister
priceline.com
Pridecraft Enterprises 
Prime Tanning
Primus Telecom
Procter & Gamble 
Progress Lighting 
ProQuest
Providian Financial
Prudential Insurance

Q
Quaker Oats
Quadion Corporation
Quantegy
Quark
Qwest Communications

R
Radio Flyer
Radio Shack
Rainbow Technologies
Rawlings Sporting Goods
Rayovac
Raytheon Aircraft
RCG Information Technology
Red Kap
Regal-Beloit Corporation
Regal Rugs
Respiratory Support Products
Regence Group
R.G. Barry Corp.
Rich Products
River Holding Corp.
Robert Mitchell Co., Inc.
Rockwell Automations
Rockwell Collins
Rogers
Rohm & Haas
Ropak Northwest
RR Donnelley & Sons
Rugged Sportswear
Russell Corporation

S
S1 Corporation
S & B Engineers and Constructors
Sabre
Safeway
SAIC
Sallie Mae
Samsonite
Samuel-Whittar, Inc.
Sanford
Sanmina-SCI
Sapient
Sara Lee
Saturn Electronics & Engineering
SBC Communications
Schumacher Electric
Scientific Atlanta
Seal Glove Manufacturing
Seco Manufacturing Co.
SEI Investments
Sequa Corporation
Seton Company
Sheldahl Inc.
Shipping Systems, Inc.
Siebel Systems
Sierra Atlantic
Sights Denim Systems, Inc.
Signal Transformer 
Signet Armorlite, Inc
Sikorsky
Silicon Graphics 
Simula Automotive SafetyÊ
SITEL
Skyworks Solutions
SMC Networks
SML Labels
SNC Manufacturing CompanyÊ
SoftBrands
Sola Optical USA 
Solectron
Sonoco Products Co.
Southwire Company
Sovereign Bancorp
Spectrum Control 
Spicer Driveshaft Manufacturing
Springs Industries
Springs Window Fashions
Sprint
Sprint PCS
SPX Corporation
Square D
Standard Textile Co.
Stanley Furniture 
Stanley Works
Stant Manufacturing
Starkist Seafood
State Farm Insurance
State Street
Steelcase
StorageTek
StrategicPoint Investment Advisors 
Strattec Security Corp.
STS Apparel Corporation
Summitville Tiles
Sun Microsystems 
Sunrise Medical
SunTrust Banks
Superior Uniform Group
Supra Telecom
Sure Fit
SurePrep
The Sutherland Group
Sweetheart Cup Co.
Swift Denim
Sykes Enterprises
Symbol Technologies
Synopsys
Synygy

T
Takata Retraint Systems
Target
Teccor Electronics 
Techalloy Company, Inc.
Technotrim
Tecumseh
Tee Jays Manufacturing
Telcordia
Telect
Teleflex
TeleTech
Telex Communications
Tellabs
Tenneco Automotive
Teradyne
Texaco Exploration and Production
Texas Instruments
Textron
Thermal Industries
Therm-O-Disc, Inc.
Thomas & Betts
Thomasville Furniture
Thomas Saginaw Ball Screw Co.
Three G's Manufacturing Co.
Thrivent Financial for Lutherans
Time Warner
Tingley Rubber Corp.
The Timken Company
The Toro Company
Tomlinson Industries
Tower Automotive
Toys "R" Us 
Trailmobile Trailer 
Trans-Apparel Group 
TransPro, Inc.
Trans Union 
Travelocity
Trek Bicycle Corporation
Trend Technologies
TriMas Corp.
Trinity Industries
Triquint Semiconductor 
TriVision Partners 
Tropical Sportswear 
TRW Automotive
Tumbleweed Communications
Tupperware
Tyco Electronics
Tyco International

U
UCAR Carbon Company
Underwriters Laboratories
UniFirst Corporation
Union Pacific Railroad
Unison Industries
Unisys
United Airlines
UnitedHealth Group Inc.
United Online
United Plastics Group
United States Ceramic Tile
United Technologies 
Universal Lighting Technologies
USAA

V
Valence Technology 
Valeo Climate Control 
VA Software
Velvac
Vertiflex Products
Veritas
Verizon 
VF Corporation 
Viasystems
Vishay
Visteon
VITAL Sourcing 

W
Wabash Alloys, L.L.C.
Wabash Technologies
Wachovia Bank
Walgreens
Walls Industries
Warnaco
Washington Group International
Washington Mutual
WebEx
WellChoice
Wellman Thermal Systems
Walls Industries
Werner Co.
West Corporation
Weavexx
Weiser Lock
West Point Stevens
Weyerhaeuser
Whirlpool
White Rodgers
Williamson-Dickie Manufacturing Company
Winpak Films 
Wolverine World Wide
Woodstock Wire Works
WorldCom
World Kitchen
Wyeth
Wyman-Gordon Forgings 

X
Xerox
Xpectra Incorporated
Xpitax 

Y
Yahoo!
Yarway Corporation
York International 

Z
Zenith
ZettaWorks


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Liability said:


> The quote in the OP (attributed but not noted, properly, AS a quote) is from salon.
> 
> zzzz.
> 
> ...


Wait?  He disclosed to the Executive Branch what he has disclosed to the SEC, too?

The lying bastard!

Oh, wait...............


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahaha!
> ...





  He did leave at that time.  There is no lie, only a purposeful implication of a lie as he was answering to certain political attacks about particular business activities at Bain within that time period.  The _point_ being, which Bain reinforced, is that Mitt Romney _did_ physically leave Bain at that time and since February of 1999 *has had no involvement in the management or investment activities of Bain Capital, or with any of its portfolio companies, since that time.*.&#8221;  


^ THAT is not to say he "knew nothing"...  



If people have certain activities within that time period, after '99 where he was technically still the major shareholder, which they want to technically hold Mitt accountable for as the owner, despite the fact that he had no involvement in management, then why not harp on _those_ things and let's determine how significant that all _really_ is...and just quit calling the man a liar.  It is all a matter of public record which there is no real reason for him to conjure up any lies over...This stuff is all just a convenient distraction from real issues.



_In 1990, Romney was asked to return to Bain & Company, which was facing financial collapse.[64] He was announced as its new CEO in January 1991[76][77] but drew only a symbolic salary of one dollar.[64] He managed an effort to restructure the firm's employee stock-ownership plan, real-estate deals and bank loans, while rallying the firm's thousand employees, imposing a new governing structure that included Bain and the other founding partners giving up control, and increasing fiscal transparency.[52][56][64] Within about a year, he had led Bain & Company through a turnaround and returned the firm to profitability without further layoffs or partner defections.[56] He turned Bain & Company over to new leadership and returned to Bain Capital in December 1992.[52][77][78]

*Romney took a leave of absence from Bain Capital in February 1999* to serve as the President and CEO of the 2002 Salt Lake City Olympic Games Organizing Committee.[52][79] By that time, Bain Capital was on its way to being one of the top private equity firms in the nation,[66] having increased its number of partners from 5 to 18, with 115 employees overall, and $4 billion under its management.[62][67] Bain Capital's approach of applying consulting expertise to the companies it invested in became widely copied within the private equity industry.[24][67] Economist Steven Kaplan would later say, "[Romney] came up with a model that was very successful and very innovative and that now everybody uses."[68]

*In August 2001, Romney announced that he would not return to Bain Capital.[79] He transferred his ownership to other partners *and negotiated an agreement that allowed him to receive a passive profit share as a retired partner in some Bain Capital entities, including buyout and investment funds.[71][80] Because the private equity business continued to thrive, this deal brought him millions of dollars in annual income.[71]_

Bain Capital - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
And WHY were they failing? Government meddling...

Might come as a surprise to you? But guess who's buying alot of GM products? WE the TAXPAYERS...

*GM Boasts Strong June Sales  But Is That the Whole Story?*



> General Motors announced this month its auto sales increased by 16 percent in June, its best monthly sales gain since 2008. Considering all the company has been through, and the fact that it still owes taxpayers approximately $25 billion in TARP repayments, a 16 percent boost in sales sounds like good news, right?
> 
> Who knows? With consumers buying up all these cars, maybe GM can reestablish itself as an auto heavyweight, shareholders will finally get to see a return on their investments, and President Obama will have something to brag about on the campaign trail.
> 
> Not so fast.


 


> As it turns out, theres a _big _reason GM experienced an increase in sales last month: government purchases of GM vehicles rose a whopping 79% in June, according to the National Legal and Policy Centers Mark Modica.


 
Whoops! More govenment meddling...TAXPAYERS on the hook...for MORE...


----------



## Liability (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



As opposed to your Obamessiah who takes credit for wholly fictional jobs created or jobs "saved."

You are breaking the back of your poor old double standard, you over-work it so hard and so often.


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com



You and salon are liars.  Democrats Now Claiming Romney Lied About His Bain Departure, Facts Disagree - Guy Benson


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Romney was clearly the Bain of his employees' existence.
> ...


You keep posting this list like it has something to do with Obama. Dobbs has been doing this list for years....way back when Dubya became president and the list was pretty much the same.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



You mean our government is being smart and buying cars from a place that it can get really good deals? Gee. FUCK THEM FOR TRYING TO SAVE US SOME MONEY! OR would you prefer the government buys its cars (that it has an actual need for) from Mercedes? BMW? Ford?

What a dumb drunk you are.


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



How about buying American cars from American workers?  Damn idiot.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Great headline!

I Did Not Have Economic Relations with That Company


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Great headline!
> 
> I Did Not Have Economic Relations with That Company



Do you have any comment on this?  Democrats Now Claiming Romney Lied About His Bain Departure, Facts Disagree - Guy Benson


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Great headline!
> 
> I Did Not Have Economic Relations with That Company





lol


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Buford said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Great headline!
> ...



I'm SHOCKED that a Right Wing site would defend Romney! SHOCKED I TELLS YOU!


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Great headline!
> 
> I Did Not Have Economic Relations with That Company


Only, all the documents he filled out say he did.  So, where is this lie?


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Just as shocked at a left wing site lying about Romney.  Everyone can see you can't refute any points or facts, and all you can do is promote a lie for your lying failure of a President.  Much easier to lie and trash someone than run on your failed record.  Tool


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



So you go from a obvious blunder on to site a specious record.


Sure Bain was a wealth and job creator. They created wealth for the ultra wealthy and jobs for people who work below minimum wage overseas.

Even when Bain "created" jobs here..many people lost benefits and took pay cuts.

As is the plan with you guys.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


 
Dumbass. WE are broke.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

Too funny. Roughly ten days before the current story broke, FactCheck.Org wrote a rather enthusiastic article supporting Romney, and calling Obama a liar.



> Update, July 2: Late on July 1, the Obama campaign issued a formal objection to this article, claiming that Romney remained at least a &#8220;part time&#8221; manager of Bain after February 1999. We strongly disagree. Both Romney and Bain have stated repeatedly that Romney &#8220;has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way&#8221; since leaving to head the Olympics. *Romney stated that twice on official federal disclosure documents, where a falsehood could draw a federal felony charge and possible fines and prison time if convicted.* A contemporary news account describes Romney as working 16-hour days on the Olympics.



FactCheck.org : Obama&#8217;s &#8216;Outsourcer&#8217; Overreach


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Buford said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



uh. What?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Too funny. Roughly ten days before the current story broke, FactCheck.Org wrote a rather enthusiastic article supporting Romney, and calling Obama a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep asking, let's see if I ever get a response:  Where is Romney's lie?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

> Responding to questions about the SEC filings, a Romney campaign official said the agency's "regulations are complicated and do not square with common sense in this case."



TRENDING: Romney team disputes report he misled on Bain departure date &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs

If you found the SEC regulations so complicated, how can we ever expect you to succeed at running a country, Mitten?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Bain has guided more companies from failure to success than not.  obama has guided the whole country into failure.



SOOOOooo....  You are admitting openly that YOU are a failure?  BUT NO!  It's Obama that MADE you a failure? 

I'm doing OK considering the economy and so is almost everyone I know.  I wonder how Obama's economic "death ray" missed me and my friends?  

Could it be that you are just an idiot loser and that's why you and all you come into contact with FAILS?


----------



## Liability (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> > Responding to questions about the SEC filings, a Romney campaign official said the agency's "regulations are complicated and do not square with common sense in this case."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recognizing that SEC regulations are complicated is like admitting that you probably need a battery of lawyers and accountants to run a big company, in order to deal with those regulations.

We could NEVER elect a guy to be President who thinks we need MORE AND MORE AND MORE public employees.

Now could we?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny. Roughly ten days before the current story broke, FactCheck.Org wrote a rather enthusiastic article supporting Romney, and calling Obama a liar.
> ...



He signed a legal document stating he retired from Bain in 1999 but it looks as if that is untrue.


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



I suppose you want me to pay for your hearing aid, too.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> I think people need to understand there is a difference between Bain & Co and Bain Capital...this has apparently been the cause of much the confusion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think most people understand a lie when they hear it also.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Great headline!
> 
> I Did Not Have Economic Relations with That Company



Even if a person starts with the premise that all politicians lie to one degree or another, the shear number of 180 degree shifts of Romney's so-called sincerely held philosophical beliefs and his policy support flip flops is mind-numbing in their scope.

When you add to that the fact that even conservatives don't really trust his pronouncement that he's an "severe conservative," Romney simply can't afford a contradiction to his claim that he left Bain in 1999 if it's later shown that he was actually still in charge and that report is all but etched in stone with a paper trail that contradicts what he's on record as saying.

Hey, it's one thing to flip flop on the issues.  It's quite another think entirely to make claims that are later shown to be patently untrue.  After all, would could Romney's argument be at this point?  Is he going to argue that he was somehow still legally responsible for Bain, but he didn't know it?  Does he actually expect people to believe that he was a GREAT businessman if that's the case?  And why should anyone respect or trust him when it comes to negotiating with America's adversaries if he's so foolish in his own business dealings?

But, of course, conservatives will defend him...while holding their noses and cursing him under their breath.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> > Responding to questions about the SEC filings, a Romney campaign official said the agency's "regulations are complicated and do not square with common sense in this case."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, dear.  What they are saying is that the SEC form is complicated and prone to misinterpretation by others.

And, they are right.  Your thread is proof.


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> > Responding to questions about the SEC filings, a Romney campaign official said the agency's "regulations are complicated and do not square with common sense in this case."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my God.  Comparing Obama's administrative skills to Romney's is hilarious.  You're a damn idiot.  No offense.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> > Responding to questions about the SEC filings, a Romney campaign official said the agency's "regulations are complicated and do not square with common sense in this case."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh please, Mitt filed the truth with the SEC...And you forgot the rest of that statement:



_But SEC regulations are complicated and quirky, the official argued, and *Romneys signature on some documents after his exit does not indicate active involvement in the firm.
*

A spokesman for the SEC said the commission could not comment on individual company filings or address the meaning of Romneys name and title on the documents._





But of course that ^ doesn't stop shmucks with an agenda from making implications anyway:

_Karmel, the former SEC commissioner, said the contradictory statements could have legal implications in some instances.
_


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Buford said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



No Dummy, I'm just trying to figure out how buying cars from GM means they're not buying cars from American workers.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2012)

obama's attacks on Romney are having an effect.

Romney is successful and success is bad.
Romney is rich and rich is bad.
Romney has money in bank accounts and that's bad.

obama's donors are saying "Hey, I'm successful, rich and have money in bank accounts, does this mean I'm bad?  And, if you think I'm bad, why should I give you any money?"  

obama donations are down.   Romney's are up mostly because he doesn't think that being successful, rich and have money in bank accounts is bad.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

LOL@ Katz thinking Obama's donations are down.

All Mittens has to do is release the notes from the meetings at Bain. Just like all he has to do is release his tax returns.

Gee...I wonder why he's not doing those things?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 12, 2012)

Buford said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > > Responding to questions about the SEC filings, a Romney campaign official said the agency's "regulations are complicated and do not square with common sense in this case."
> ...



There are a lot of clever money movers in the world.  Some of them are in prison.  Perhaps you would prefer that Bernie Madoff was exonerated so he could run for prez.  I mean HE was a master at making money for himself..  Better than Mittens.


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Is there an adult there with you to help you figure it out?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Great headline!
> ...


So far it seems his excuse is going to be that even though he was the sole owner, sole shareholder, CEO and president he was somehow NOT RESPONSIBLE for anything the company did.

I guess I'll stop paying my suppliers right now because I don't bear any responsibility for my own actions as owner. I was at the movies, I SWEAR! LMAO


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> LOL@ Katz thinking Obama's donations are down.
> 
> All Mittens has to do is release the notes from the meetings at Bain. Just like all he has to do is release his tax returns.
> 
> Gee...I wonder why he's not doing those things?



How about releasing them when Obama releases his college papers and grades.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > > Responding to questions about the SEC filings, a Romney campaign official said the agency's "regulations are complicated and do not square with common sense in this case."
> ...


Romney didn't sign those papers, his trained monkey did.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> LOL@ Katz thinking Obama's donations are down.
> 
> All Mittens has to do is release the notes from the meetings at Bain. Just like all he has to do is release his tax returns.
> 
> Gee...I wonder why he's not doing those things?


All Obama has to do is release his transcripts to prove he is an "intellectual" and a "constitutional scholar".  His performance indicates neither, so at least there is a reason to see his shit.


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Do you buy your dildos from Thailand?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Buford said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


Nah, I get them from the Bible Belt.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





Link...?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


So the SEC lied by saying his signature is there?





So, I'm still asking:  Where is Romney's lie.  I still don't have an answer.

Hmmm, maybe because there isn't one?


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Lame.  You're not too sharp.  Better step it up a notch.


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

Their bullets are made of marshmallows.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Because we all know that those mom and pop stores were paying 90k per year for their sales clerks, and giving Congress-like health care packages to all their employees.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't expect anything more intelligent than "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" because they cannot make excuses for this lying crook. 

He still gets $13MILLION a year for not working with/for them. Just as he gets big bucks underwriting and supporting abortion. They can't deny that. They WILL try. They will make all kinds of excuses but there it is - he profits from people being out of work and from companies going under. Just as he profits from abortion. 

That's the kind of scum he is. 

He has been running for prez for 7 years (chronic loser) and even tried to hide some of his financial wrong doings by putting some stuff in his wife's name THE DAY BEFORE he declared he was running for guv of Mass. 

Just like he fired his illegal workers because he was running for prez.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJG75FJkjr8]Sidestep - Charles Durning - The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Don't expect anything more intelligent than "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" because they cannot make excuses for this lying crook.
> 
> He still gets $13MILLION a year for not working with/for them. Just as he gets big bucks underwriting and supporting abortion. They can't deny that. They WILL try. They will make all kinds of excuses but there it is - he profits from people being out of work and from companies going under. Just as he profits from abortion.
> 
> ...



How are those alternative energy companies doing that Obama funded with OUR money?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

> In 1999 I received an urgent call from Bain headquarters indicating that Mr. Romney had suffered a serious accident.  Once I arrived on the scene, I learned that Mr. Romney had participated in a going away party to celebrate the end of his tenure at Bain and that he had been hit in the forehead with an exploding champagne cork.  After he spent several days in the hospital for observation, it became clear to me that Mr. Romney was suffering from symptoms consistent with head trauma, including severe memory loss.  For example, he could not remember several key episodes from his youth, including the time he pinned a gay student to the ground and cut off his hair.
> 
> After I advised his partners at Bain that Mr. Romneys recovery from this head trauma could be difficult and prolonged, they decided to keep him on as chief executive at Bain so that he could benefit from the companys health coverage.  It was decided that he would take a leave of absence from his duties at Bain to do something less demanding, and so he signed on to run the 2002 Salt Lake City Olympics.



Borowitz Report


----------



## hjmick (Jul 12, 2012)

Mitt Romney and his departure from Bain - The Washington Post

GOD, you people are starting to make me want to vote for him...


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

EXCLUSIVE: Romney Invested Millions in Chinese Firm That Profited on US Outsourcing | Mother Jones



> Sankaty is a story in itself. It was recently the focus of an Associated Press investigation that reported that Sankaty "is among several Romney holdings that have not been fully disclosed" and that there is a "mystery surrounding" Sankaty. Reporting on this Romney entity, Vanity Fair noted that "investments in tax havens such as Bermuda raise many questions, because they are in 'jurisdictions where there is virtually no tax and virtually no compliance,' as one Miami-based offshore lawyer put it." With Sankaty, Romney was using a mysterious Bermuda-based entity to invest in a Chinese firm that thrived on US outsourcing.
> 
> In early 1999, Romney's investment in Global-Tech expanded again. An SEC report filed on March 25, 1999, stated that Brookside and Sankaty at this stage owned 9.11 percent of the firm's stock. Romney was still listed as the sole shareholder and president of both Brookside and Sankaty.
> 
> By this point, according to the open-to-question account offered by Bain and the Romney campaign, Romney no longer had any involvement in Bain deals. But the series of SEC filings show active Brookside and Sankaty trading in Global-Tech Appliances while Romney fully controlled these firms. The two Romney companies repeatedly changed their ownership stake in this Chinese firm, which was not shy about its dependence on outsourcing. In its 2001 annual report, Global-Tech noted that US outsourcing was essential to its prospects: "Household appliance companies are focusing on their primary strengths of marketing and distribution, while increasingly outsourcing product development and manufacturing&#8230;Our ability and commitment to develop new and innovative, high quality products at a low cost has allowed us to benefit from the increased outsourcing of product development and manufacturing by our customers."



Oy.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> > In 1999 I received an urgent call from Bain headquarters indicating that Mr. Romney had suffered a serious accident.  Once I arrived on the scene, I learned that Mr. Romney had participated in a going away party to celebrate the end of his tenure at Bain and that he had been hit in the forehead with an exploding champagne cork.  After he spent several days in the hospital for observation, it became clear to me that Mr. Romney was suffering from symptoms consistent with head trauma, including severe memory loss.  For example, he could not remember several key episodes from his youth, including the time he pinned a gay student to the ground and cut off his hair.
> >
> > After I advised his partners at Bain that Mr. Romneys recovery from this head trauma could be difficult and prolonged, they decided to keep him on as chief executive at Bain so that he could benefit from the companys health coverage.  It was decided that he would take a leave of absence from his duties at Bain to do something less demanding, and so he signed on to run the 2002 Salt Lake City Olympics.
> 
> ...



<3 Andy Borowitz.


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

The left wants us to believe a successful businessman is worse for the USA than a habitual liar who has never ran any business and loaned hundreds of billions of other people's money to alternative energy businesses that went under.

I don't think it's gonna work.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> So far it seems *his excuse* is going to be
> 
> that even though he was the sole owner, sole shareholder, CEO and president he was somehow NOT RESPONSIBLE for *anything the company* did.






Excuse for what???  Being wicked successful at what they do?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

My favorite tweet. "Now we know what it meant when Mitt Romney said corporations are people. Sole stockholder, CEO, President & Chairman? Romney WAS Bain."


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Buford said:


> The left wants us to believe a successful businessman is worse for the USA than a habitual liar who has never ran any business and loaned hundreds of billions of other people's money to alternative energy businesses that went under.
> 
> I don't think it's gonna work.


 
Indeed. and in his own writings described working in the private sector was like "_being behind enemy lines..."_


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

Buford said:


> The left wants us to believe a successful businessman is worse for the USA than a habitual liar who has never ran any business and loaned hundreds of billions of other people's money to alternative energy businesses that went under.
> 
> I don't think it's gonna work.



Habitual liar? You guys on the Right are not going to stick with that in the face of the MANY MANY MANY lies Romney's told already, are you? This fucking thread is ABOUT a lie he told for fuck's sake. Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeezus.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney is actually lying when there is no need to or reason for lying. Boy's unhinged.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Mitt Romney and his departure from Bain - The Washington Post
> 
> GOD, you people are starting to make me want to vote for him...





  Thank you!





> Millions of dollars of attack ads by the Obama campaign are hanging in the balance. If Romney left Bain in February 1999, when he departed to run the Olympics, then a number of business deals that went sour (such as KB Toys) can&#8217;t be counted as part of Romney&#8217;s tenure. If he actually left in 2002, as the Obama campaign alleges, then those deals are fair game.
> 
> We have looked at this issue before, back in January, and thought we had settled it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

It doesn't hinge on a quote. It hinges on papers that Mitten signed. Typical rightwingloon copout.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> My favorite tweet. "Now we know what it meant when Mitt Romney said corporations are people. Sole stockholder, CEO, President & Chairman? Romney WAS Bain."





Is he supposed to be ashamed...???


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite tweet. "Now we know what it meant when Mitt Romney said corporations are people. Sole stockholder, CEO, President & Chairman? Romney WAS Bain."
> ...



He sure acts like he is....anyone with a lick of sense would be playing up his ability to cut waste, lol, instead of pretending he didn't have anything to do with it.

Mitten is a doofus.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite tweet. "Now we know what it meant when Mitt Romney said corporations are people. Sole stockholder, CEO, President & Chairman? Romney WAS Bain."
> ...


 
No Valerie...but the resident Statists are trying to browbeat him...and getting frustrated because it isn't working.


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

Well it appears the lie is in the Obama camp, again............imagine that.  I'm thinking the biggest liar we have occupies the White House now.  



> Bain Capital sends the following statement, following today's Boston Globe article reporting that MItt Romney was CEO there until 2002:
> 
> Mitt Romney left Bain Capital in February 1999 to run the Olympics and has had absolutely no involvement with the management or investment activities of the firm or with any of its portfolio companies since the day of his departure.  Due to the sudden nature of Mr. Romney's departure, he remained the sole stockholder for a time while formal ownership was being documented and transferred to the group of partners who took over management of the firm in 1999.  Accordingly, Mr. Romney was reported in various capacities on SEC filings during this period."



Bain Capital: Romney left in Feb. 1999 - POLITICO.com


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

The Bain Job Losses Mitt Romney Doesn't Want You To Know About | ThinkProgress

Three Fibs Mitt Romney Tells About His Business Record | ThinkProgress


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Well it appears the lie is in the Obama camp, again............imagine that. I'm thinking the biggest liar we have occupies the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not surprising. Obama is making shit up. His LAPDAWGS here are buying into it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com



Desperate hack is desperate.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> It doesn't hinge on a quote. It hinges on papers that Mitten signed. Typical rightwingloon copout.





No, the story being brought back up again hinges on the willful misunderstanding of partisan political opponents who took his answer that he had "left" Bain prior to whatever company they were questioning him on, and now claiming "gotcha" in contrast to recognizing the already public SEC filings of which Mitt had full knowledge, that actually show the official date of his complete legal departure from the partnership as 2002.

Despite the fact that the SEC points out that these filings do not mean what the Dems are claiming it means, this technicality is now being characterized as if he LIED about when he "left" Bain because he supposedly is running away from something, which is of course just typical political strawman bullshit...


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't hinge on a quote. It hinges on papers that Mitten signed. Typical rightwingloon copout.
> ...



Quoted for posterity.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> You're just one cliche after another



Obama is losing the election. Rati and the other hacks are in a full blown panic - it's all slipping away, when they were sure this would be a 1000 year Reich....


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't hinge on a quote. It hinges on papers that Mitten signed. Typical rightwingloon copout.
> ...



The OP and the liberals supporting this lie are falling lock step in line with the Liar-in-Chief and his lying Campaign Manager.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> What do you think of Romney's lie?



I think there isn't one.

But Rati's lie shows her desperation.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > You're just one cliche after another
> ...


 
Or at least Wilson and his pals 100 years ago were of the same mind as the perpetrator that brought an end to the Weimar Republik...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2012)

> The OP and the liberals supporting this lie ...




So, uh, you desperate rw's are saying the *SEC* is lying?

Try again.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Bain has guided more companies from failure to success than not.  obama has guided the whole country into failure.




How can you break something that has already been broken. There is no way that Obama counld have done anything to make things any worse then when the got it.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> I think people need to understand there is a difference between Bain & Co and Bain Capital...this has apparently been the cause of much the confusion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BAIN,  RIGHT? Bain Capital or Bain and Company, same thing.
Wikipedia?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> > In 1999 I received an urgent call from Bain headquarters indicating that Mr. Romney had suffered a serious accident.  Once I arrived on the scene, I learned that Mr. Romney had participated in a going away party to celebrate the end of his tenure at Bain and that he had been hit in the forehead with an exploding champagne cork.  After he spent several days in the hospital for observation, it became clear to me that Mr. Romney was suffering from symptoms consistent with head trauma, including severe memory loss.  For example, he could not remember several key episodes from his youth, including the time he pinned a gay student to the ground and cut off his hair.
> >
> > After I advised his partners at Bain that Mr. Romneys recovery from this head trauma could be difficult and prolonged, they decided to keep him on as chief executive at Bain so that he could benefit from the companys health coverage.  It was decided that he would take a leave of absence from his duties at Bain to do something less demanding, and so he signed on to run the 2002 Salt Lake City Olympics.
> 
> ...



So, Romney has a preexisting condition?


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> > The OP and the liberals supporting this lie ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What's the SEC got to do with it Nerdite?


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> > The OP and the liberals supporting this lie ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better check your resources, yep the OP is a lie.  Axlerod is the liar, not Romney.  If he throws enough sh*t out there maybe something will stick.  So far, not so good.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney could clear much of this up by releasing 12 years of income tax returns - like Obama has.

Romney's father released 12 years of income tax returns.

Mitt Romney has only released one year so far - his 2010 income tax return, to my knowledge.


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

> So, Romney has a preexisting condition?


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 12, 2012)

> Bain Capital was founded in 1984 by Bain & Company partners Mitt Romney, T. Coleman Andrews III, and Eric Kriss
> Bain Capital - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Who's the daddy?


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 12, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > > The OP and the liberals supporting this lie ...
> ...



Sure does stink though.


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney could clear much of this up by releasing 12 years of income tax returns - like Obama has.
> 
> Romney's father released 12 years of income tax returns.
> 
> Mitt Romney has only released one year so far - his 2010 income tax return, to my knowledge.



Where's Obama's college records??  Where are the Fast & Furious documents, where are the documents on the security leaks??  

Obama could clear a lot of this up if he would just revisit his "Most Transparent Government" rally cry.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > > In 1999 I received an urgent call from Bain headquarters indicating that Mr. Romney had suffered a serious accident.  Once I arrived on the scene, I learned that Mr. Romney had participated in a going away party to celebrate the end of his tenure at Bain and that he had been hit in the forehead with an exploding champagne cork.  After he spent several days in the hospital for observation, it became clear to me that Mr. Romney was suffering from symptoms consistent with head trauma, including severe memory loss.  For example, he could not remember several key episodes from his youth, including the time he pinned a gay student to the ground and cut off his hair.
> ...




Yep. He was for outsourcing before he was against it before he was for it.

Or something. Who knows with slippery Mitt?


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...




Lawdy you've got that right.  Axlerod must have tapped some of those Occupiers.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney could clear much of this up by releasing 12 years of income tax returns - like Obama has.
> 
> Romney's father released 12 years of income tax returns.
> 
> Mitt Romney has only released one year so far - his 2010 income tax return, to my knowledge.


Maybe they show he was paid by Bain when he "wasn't there."


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Romney could clear much of this up by releasing 12 years of income tax returns - like Obama has.
> ...



Maybe they would...


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 12, 2012)

The Boston Globe Article.
Government documents indicate Mitt Romney continued at Bain after date when he says he left - Politics - The Boston Globe.


All Romnoid can do is lie.  Mittens does not know the truth.  Mittie is a liar, he tell lies...he is a liar.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney could clear much of this up by releasing 12 years of income tax returns - like Obama has.
> 
> Romney's father released 12 years of income tax returns.
> 
> Mitt Romney has only released one year so far - his 2010 income tax return, to my knowledge.


 
Sure...After OBAMA releases HIS...and after Debbie Wasserman Shultz releases hers too...

IDIOT.


*DNC Chief Wasserman Schultz Demands Romney Release Tax Returns, Refuses To Release Her Own&#8230;*




> &#8220;Democratic National Committee Chair Debbie Wasserman-Schultz will join Massachusetts Democratic Party Chair John Walsh to discuss former Governor Mitt Romney&#8217;s history of fighting transparency amid new reports that the Republican presidential candidate has secret bank accounts in foreign tax havens,&#8221; a Democratic National Committee press release states.
> 
> The goal for Wasserman Schultz is clear: To get Romney to release tax returns and other financial documents.
> 
> ...


 


> &#8220;Congresswoman Wasserman Schultz&#8217;s request of Governor Romney to release his tax returns screams of hypocrisy, because to the best of our knowledge, Congresswoman Wasserman Schultz has never released a single tax return of her own. As a member of Congress, she is required to release a yearly &#8216;financial disclosure,&#8217; this yearly disclosure is not a tax return.
> 
> &#8220;While asking for Governor Romney to release his past tax returns, and In keeping with the spirit of President Obama&#8217;s call for &#8216;full transparency,&#8217; we ask Congressman Wasserman Schultz to release her own tax returns.&#8221;


 
Guess the two way street here doesn't apply to some, huh LaD0rka?


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...






In fact he was, don't you guys bother to read others posts...?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney may be stupidly boxing himself into a corner that will make it politically impossible for him to release 12 years of income tax returns.

My opinion of Romney is he's an awkwardly intelligent man - but a political idiot.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney may be stupidly boxing himself into a corner that will make it politically impossible for him to release 12 years of income tax returns.
> 
> My opinion of Romney is he's an awkwardly intelligent man - but a political idiot.


 
hey STUPID? *ROMNEY* isn't required to show a FUCKING THING to the public.

Get it ACE?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Romney could clear much of this up by releasing 12 years of income tax returns - like Obama has.
> ...



Mitt Romney's Bain Capital Exit Date Called Into Question By Filings

Government documents indicate Mitt Romney continued at Bain after date when he says he left - The Boston Globe

Somebody is lying. Is it Mittens? Bain's own records? the SEC?

So, uh, yeah, it must be that Bain lied and that Mittens wasn't really there. Yeah, that must be it. 

(Give it up, rw's. Your guy is a liar and there's nothing you can say or do to change that.)


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney may be stupidly boxing himself into a corner that will make it politically impossible for him to release 12 years of income tax returns.
> 
> My opinion of Romney is he's an awkwardly intelligent man - but a political idiot.



Awkwardly intelligent. Love it! And it fits.


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney may be stupidly boxing himself into a corner that will make it politically impossible for him to release 12 years of income tax returns.
> 
> My opinion of Romney is he's an awkwardly intelligent man - but a political idiot.



Quite the contrary, I believe Romney is a step ahead of Obama and his group of Chicago Punks each and every time.  

He says very little while the Obama camp implodes with the stupid crap about Bain.  It's actually quite painful to watch sometimes.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Obama has released 12 years of income tax returns - from 2000 through 2011.

Where Are Romney's Tax Returns?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Romney may be stupidly boxing himself into a corner that will make it politically impossible for him to release 12 years of income tax returns.
> ...



LOL!  I would LOVE to see Romney say that on camera.  End of campaign!


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Romney may be stupidly boxing himself into a corner that will make it politically impossible for him to release 12 years of income tax returns.
> ...



The problem is that not everyone views his "saying very little" as a quality they want in a President. Especially when it looks like he's hiding information from them. 

Just saying, you hopefully won't be too surprised when all these reticence drops on Mittens like a piano on a cartoon coyote.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney may be stupidly boxing himself into a corner that will make it politically impossible for him to release 12 years of income tax returns.
> 
> My opinion of Romney is he's an awkwardly intelligent man - but a political idiot.



I suspect that's aleady the case. It has taken him many years to back himself into a corner. He's been doing this since before he was guv of Mass when he quickly signed things over to his wife the day before he declared he was running. 

And, gawd, what an idiot ... He's been running for prez since '05 and is still running from his own history. 

With this much time to figure it out, there really is only one possible reason for his lies ad sneakiness. He's hiding something pretty big.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe it's not too late for Sarah to jump into the Race.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


 
Where is it requitred but to the FEC? And WHY 12 years as being demanded Mustink?

That's right...it ISN'T...is it?

DUMBASS


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Romney may be stupidly boxing himself into a corner that will make it politically impossible for him to release 12 years of income tax returns.
> ...



I agree!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Obama has released 12 years of income tax returns - from 2000 through 2011.
> 
> Where Are Romney's Tax Returns?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Me thinks that Wee Willy Romney's got some 'splainin' to do.  He'd better have the facts on his side, or his campaign is toast.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> How can you break something that has already been broken. There is no way that Obama counld have done anything to make things any worse then when the got it.



I know you're just a partisan hack with zero integrity who will say anything to promote your shameful party - but the above is insanely stupid.

There is a lot that could have been far worse.

To his credit, Obama didn't make things any worse - he just didn't make them any better, at all.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Obama has released 12 years of income tax returns - from 2000 through 2011.
> 
> Where Are Romney's Tax Returns?


Where are your tax returns?

But, more importantly, where is the information on Obama?  Candidates release their grades, yet Obama has not.  And, IF someone has claimed to have gone to university, most jobs require the transcripts.  So, where are his?  Frankly, based on his utter incompetence in office and his pushing through an unconstitutional bill, I find it difficult to believe he even went to university.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


 
Romney has ZERO to explain, Mustink.

Get over it boy.

When Wasserkopf-Shultz gives up HER records, and obama Unlocks his?

*GO FISH*

Double standards don't hunt s0n.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Maybe it's not too late for Sarah to jump into the Race.



$he'd make a great veep running mate for Etch A Sketch - two idiots, an unmatched set. 

BTW, for the post above, to my knowledge, Debbie Wasserman Shultz isn't running for president of the United States.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's not too late for Sarah to jump into the Race.
> ...


But Obama is.  Where are his transcripts?  They are required for most jobs, you know.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


 
Obama's transcripts were his books like 'Dreams From My Father' which have become to be known as a GIANT LIE.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



romney's wee willy has never been concerned about the truth. He comes up with a new lie just about every day.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



My guess is that they're in a bit of a panic over at the Romney campaign right about now.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Seriously, are you fucking retarded.  What the hell does Debbie Wasserman Schultz have to do with this?  I own many similar investments to hers through regular stock purchases.  Also, many mutual funds include similar foreign stocks.  Buying and selling foreign stocks ain't rocket science.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


Only he didn't lie about Bain.

Now, where are Obama's transcripts?  They are a job requirement, if one claims to have a degree.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> My guess is that they're in a bit of a panic over at the Romney campaign right about now.



One side is panicking alright.

It ain't the Romney camp, though.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


 
THIS should be GOOD!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



The U.S. Constitution doesn't require a college degree - nor any level of education.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


 
SHE is ON RECORD demanding Romney's records   but FAILS to produce her own...Figure it out SHITHEAD.

*DNC Chief Urges Romney to Release Tax Returns, but Won't Release Her Own*


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



She is demanding that Mittens release past tax returns while refusing to release her own past tax returns.    Hypocritical asshole she is.




eta:  I see the T beat me to it.  And he provided a link!


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...


That is true.  But if one claims to have a degree, the law requires production of transcripts.  

Where are Obama's transcripts?  Or, is he now claiming he doesn't have any degree past HS?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Congratulation!  You've just found the answer.  When Romney is asked about why it is that the filing records for Bain are in conflict with his claims about when exactly he left the company, he can just ask where Obama's transcripts are.

But there's a problem with that approach.  You see, while that tactic carries weight with the talk radio crowd, it's the kind of response a child comes up with to deflect questions from a parent or another legitimate authority figure when they've done something that requires an explanation. Additionally, it's patently childish, and it's probably the worst possible response one can give because it transparently fails to address the issue at hand. It damn sure ain't presidential.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


 
And why did Michelle and Barak give up thier law Licences?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> She is demanding that Mittens release past tax returns while refusing to release her own past tax returns.    Hypocritical asshole she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again this proves; there is no hypocrisy like demopocrisy.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...


Hmmm, Ronmey's claims about Bain are the same to both the SEC and the Executive Branch.  What lie are YOU talking about?

So, where are Obama's transcripts?  It's a requirement for his job, since he claims to have gone to university.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, it's Romney's political neck on the ole chopping block - not Debbie Wasserman Schultz's.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



Neither is Obutthead.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
Armed, Ready...


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Well, it's Romney's political neck on the ole chopping block - not Debbie Wasserman Schultz's.


Actually, it's Obama's head on that block.  He has everything to lose.

So, where are his transcripts?  He made the claim, the law requires him to produce them.


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 12, 2012)

Bloodline said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama and Democrats have been the bane of the US economy
> ...



They pissed away $5 Trillion more than they took in.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



This is from FactCheck.org



> *Q:* *Did Barack and Michelle Obama surrender their law licenses to avoid ethics charges? *
> *A:* *No. **A  court official confirms that no public disciplinary proceeding          has ever been brought against either of them, contrary to a false          Internet rumor.** By voluntarily inactivating their  licenses, they avoid a requirement to take continuing education classes  and pay hundreds of dollars in annual fees. Both could practice law  again if they chose to do so.*
> 
> 
> *FactCheck.org : The Obamas&#8217; Law Licenses*


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Well, it's Romney's political neck on the ole chopping block - not Debbie Wasserman Schultz's.


 
Translation:" WE Statists demand ROADBLOCKS. Only WE can travel both directions. Anyone on the right needs to show thier papers before proceeding..."

La D0rka? YOU are a certified MORON.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I don't know. Maybe they both figured for the next four years they were going to be a little busy.

Holy shit you need to put the booze down.


----------



## Listening (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney is a liar and a thief.



And you are a gasbag with no brain.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's Romney's political neck on the ole chopping block - not Debbie Wasserman Schultz's.
> ...



Well, if I'm a moron, I REALLY feel sorry for you!


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> She is demanding that Mittens release past tax returns while refusing to release her own past tax returns.    Hypocritical asshole she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of releasing shit- where are Barry Hussein Sotereo's (or whatever the fuck his name is) college transcripts?

Thanks fucknut


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


 





YOU are just sorry. Did your peyote hunt go well? Obviously? it did.

YOU are an idiot.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Who will suffer most politically:

1. Obama, who is already president, for not releasing his college transcripts?

2. Romney for not releasing 12 years of income tax returns?

Duh...


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Listening said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is a liar and a thief.
> ...


 
gas bag with threads that end up in the Conspiracy therories section...or threads that don't pan out to be true.

Chrissy says he's a realator.

I say he's a paid shill. And does a shitty job.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Who will suffer most politically:
> 
> 1. Obama, who is already president, for not releasing his college transcripts?
> 
> ...


 
Neither. it doesn't fucking matter.

DUMBASS


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Who will suffer most politically:
> ...



Duh...


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Who will suffer most politically:
> 
> 1. Obama, who is already president, for not releasing his college transcripts?
> 
> ...


Where ARE his transcripts?  If he claims to have gone to any institution of higher education, it is a requirement to release them FOR the job.

Romney is under no obligation, legal or otherwise, to release any more than he has (come October, if he hasn't release something for 2011, then that changes).

These are just facts.  So, where are the documents required for Obama's job?  Now, see, if he really didn't go to any institution of higher education, he has no requirement, but then he broke the law by claiming he did.

So, where are they?


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


 
So stupid...YOU were going on and ON about Romney...and now DUH? Really?

Son? Your credability was already damged.

YOU just sent it to the bottom of the Marianas Trench.

Congratulations...


*STUPID*

GLAD I could help YOU get there.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

BAIN FART: Records Suggest Romney Stayed With Bain Years After He Claims

Mitt Romney's Bain Capital Exit Date Called Into Question By Filings


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> BAIN FART: Records Suggest Romney Stayed With Bain Years After He Claims
> 
> Mitt Romney's Bain Capital Exit Date Called Into Question By Filings


 
Forget it son. YOU are damaged goods.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Who will suffer most politically:
> ...



Where are his transcripts?  Where the hell do you think they are?  The SCHOOL has them.  ALL schools are in possession (and in control) of the records of their present and former students. And just for your edification, it's also known as proprietary information.  That means that it's not public information, and you have no right to see it just like nobody has a right to see YOUR school transcripts.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


See, Obama is employed by you, me, and every one of our neighbors.  As employers have the right to see transcripts of employees who claim to have attended any institution of higher learning, we, the People and employers, have a perfect legal right to those transcripts.

Where are Obama's transcripts?


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


 
Exactly. Hiring in Government is NO DIFFERENT than it is in the private sector.

It would appear that Obama has padded if not LIED outright on his resume.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I don't believe that employers have any right to see a prospective employee's transcript.  All they have is a right to confirm that a person has the degree they listed on a resume.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


Yes, it's a federal regulation and transcripts are the only verifying document for a degree, in case you were wondering.

So, where are Obama's transcripts?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Investing in foreign stocks or in mutual funds that invest in foreign stocks is not the same as having money *stashed* in foreign banks and other foreign tax havens - like Romney.


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > The left wants us to believe a successful businessman is worse for the USA than a habitual liar who has never ran any business and loaned hundreds of billions of other people's money to alternative energy businesses that went under.
> ...



I don't expect you to get it.  Tell us when Jesus ever used taxes to feed or heal people.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Investing in foreign stocks or in mutual funds that invest in foreign stocks is not the same as having money *stashed* in foreign banks and other foreign tax havens - like Romney.


Sorry, toots.  It's not illegal.

But it IS illegal to claim degrees from institutions of higher education without having them.

So, where are Obama's transcripts?


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



ummm.... wheres that college degree req't in the Constitution?  I'll wait.


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Investing in foreign stocks or in mutual funds that invest in foreign stocks is not the same as having money *stashed* in foreign banks and other foreign tax havens - like Romney.



Pelosi and Debbie Wasserman Schultz have invested overseas also.  Any comment?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



What federal regulation would that be?


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Buford said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Investing in foreign stocks or in mutual funds that invest in foreign stocks is not the same as having money *stashed* in foreign banks and other foreign tax havens - like Romney.
> ...


 
Yes they have. i guess that's OK for sitting members of the Gubmint that weren't caught before they got voted in...(In Lad0rka's twisted world)...


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Investing in foreign stocks or in mutual funds that invest in foreign stocks is not the same as having money *stashed* in foreign banks and other foreign tax havens - like Romney.
> ...


 
I'm Sure La D0rkie will FIND some link...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 12, 2012)

Buford said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Investing in foreign stocks or in mutual funds that invest in foreign stocks is not the same as having money *stashed* in foreign banks and other foreign tax havens - like Romney.
> ...



Oooo, ooo pick me, pick me!

(ahem)  It's ok when Dems do shit like this cause they are Dems and their farts smell like cookies and they are just wonderful folks who will fix allll the wrongs in Amercia.  Repubs are eeevill doers and MUST be held accountable for any and everything and boiled in oil if even one crumb is outta place.

Amiright?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


It's 18 USC 1001.

If you lie to get a federal job, it's illegal.  Simple.  If you do it privately, they can immediately shitcan you.

Damn, I thought everyone knew this.

So, Obama claims to have these degrees.  Where are his transcripts?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


No, no, no, no, no.  They fart rainbows and fairy dust.


----------



## nitroz (Jul 12, 2012)

US Politics | AMERICAblog News: Romney may have committed felony lying about role with Bain


This is big news, as it backs up what the Obama campaign has been alleging - that Romney was still in charge of Bain when it outsourced US jobs - and this directly contradicts Factcheck.org's claim otherwise. From the Boston Globe:

    Government documents filed by Mitt Romney and Bain Capital say Romney remained chief executive and chairman of the firm three years beyond the date he said he ceded control, even creating five new investment partnerships during that time.

    Romney has said he left Bain in 1999 to lead the winter Olympics in Salt Lake City, ending his role in the company. But public Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed later by Bain Capital state he remained the firms sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president.

    Also, a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002. And Romneys state financial disclosure forms indicate he earned at least $100,000 as a Bain executive in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.

It should be noted that David Corn broke this story a few weeks ago in a great piece everyone should read, though the Globe appears to have found additional disclosure forms to back up their case.

Oh but it gets worse. As Factcheck.org so graciously pointed out, if Mitt Romney lied in any federal forms about the extent of his role with Bain, Romney may have committed a felony.  From Factcheck.org:

    If the Obama campaign is correct [that Romney remained at Bain past 1999], then Romney is guilty of lying on official federal disclosure forms, committing a felony. But we dont see evidence of that.

    Heres what Romney has said:

        Mitt Romney Public Financial Disclosure Report, Aug. 11, 2011: Mr. Romney retired from Bain Capital on February 11, 1999 to head the Salt Lake Organizing Committee. Since February 11, 1999, Mr. Romney has not had any active role with any Bain Capital entity and has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way.

    Romneys signature appears on the line that states: I certify that statements I have made on this form and all attached schedules are true, complete and correct to the best of my knowledge.

    Making false statements to the federal government is a serious crime (under 18 USC 1001) carrying possible fines and up to five years in federal prison.

Senior Obama adviser David Axelrod has already weighed in on Twitter:

    Based on Globe report, either Bain filed false SEC statements 1999-2002 about Mitt's status, or his campaign is making false statements now.

But Axelrod isn't even right about how bad this is. It's not an "either-or."

1. Romney told the SEC that he remained the firms "sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president" up until 2002.

2. But Romney said in a more recent financial disclosure form that he left Bain in 1999 - so the two federal forms contradict each other, at least one is a lie:

    Mitt Romney Public Financial Disclosure Report, Aug. 11, 2011: Mr. Romney retired from Bain Capital on February 11, 1999 to head the Salt Lake Organizing Committee. Since February 11, 1999, Mr. Romney has not had any active role with any Bain Capital entity and has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way.

In other words, Romney lied to the federal government either way. Either to the SEC, or in his more recent financial dislocure forms.  And either one appears to be a felony.


MORE IN THE LINK!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Buford said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Investing in foreign stocks or in mutual funds that invest in foreign stocks is not the same as having money *stashed* in foreign banks and other foreign tax havens - like Romney.
> ...



Are they tax havens?  I'm also invested in foreign stocks - and I pay taxes on them as required by the IRS.  Anyone can buy and sell foreign stocks.  That's much different than having money STASHED in foreign tax havens.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...


Is it the unicorns under duress of being ridden that break the wind?


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

ROFLMAO

Romney calls Obama a Liar for Lying, and Obama's Team Responds with this Ridiculous Claim, and of course you just had to run with it.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


 

ANYONE but ROMNEY...right?


WHERE are YOUR records dipshit?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Obama's unicorn has been ridden hard and put up wet too many times and is on its last legs.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

1. Where are Romney's college transcripts?  I haven't seen them...

2. Where are Romney's income tax returns?  He's only released one year (2010), and Obama has released 12.

3. Where are RNC Chairman Reince Priebus' income tax returns?  I haven't seen them...


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

live by the fact check...die by it......

FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet
Posted on July 2, 2012 

The Obama campaign complains that we got a key fact wrong in our June 29 article, Obamas Outsourcer Overreach. We strongly disagree. We find the Obama campaigns evidence to be weak or non-existent, and contrary to statements Romney has made on official disclosure forms under pain of federal prosecution.

The Obama complaint claims we erred in saying Mitt Romney gave up active management of Bain Capital in early 1999 to run the 2002 Winter Olympics, insisting we were then wrong in saying Romney was not responsible for shipping U.S. jobs overseas.

In fact, if the Obama campaign were correct, Romney would be guilty of a federal felony by certifying on federal financial disclosure forms that he left active management of Bain Capital in February 1999.

And after reviewing evidence cited by the Obama campaign, we reaffirm our conclusion that Romney left the helm of Bain Capital when he took a leave of absence in 1999 to run the Salt Lake City Organizing Committee for the 2002 Winter Olympics  as he has said repeatedly  and never returned to active management. The Obama campaigns recent ads thus mislead when they point to investments made by Bain, as well as management decisions made by companies in which Bain invested, after that time.

The Obama campaigns objections are contained in a six-page letter sent to us (and   without notice to us  to other news organizations as well). It cobbles together selective news snippets and irrelevant securities documents in an attempt to show that Romney was still running Bain Capital on a part-time basis while he was also running the Olympics committee.

In a nutshell, the Obama campaign is all wet on this point.

more at-

FactCheck.org : FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet



my word


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's an updated link to the Boston Globe:

Government documents indicate Mitt Romney continued at Bain after date when he says he left - Politics - The Boston Globe

"Nine SEC filings submitted by four different business entities after February 1999 describe Romney as Bain boss."


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey if the Obama camp firmly believes Romney is lying, well hells bells charge him. Obama runs the DOJ with Holder.

Go for it. Stop smearing. Start acting on these accusations. Otherwise it's all bullshit. The Romney camp is already demanding Obama apologize for his staff calling Romney a felon.

Again. If you Dems really believe this, put your money where your mouth is and charge him.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Are you crazy?  That's part of the criminal code for gov't.  I was talking about employers in general.  And besides, a degree is not a requirement for running for political office.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Are Obamas College Transcripts the Latest Birther Obsession?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

one more time


FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet
Posted on July 2, 2012 

The Obama campaign complains that we got a key fact wrong in our June 29 article, &#8220;Obama&#8217;s &#8216;Outsourcer&#8217; Overreach.&#8221; We strongly disagree. We find the Obama campaign&#8217;s evidence to be weak or non-existent, and contrary to statements Romney has made on official disclosure forms under pain of federal prosecution.

The Obama complaint claims we erred in saying Mitt Romney gave up active management of Bain Capital in early 1999 to run the 2002 Winter Olympics, insisting we were then wrong in saying Romney was not responsible for shipping U.S. jobs overseas.

In fact, if the Obama campaign were correct, Romney would be guilty of a federal felony by certifying on federal financial disclosure forms that he left active management of Bain Capital in February 1999.

And after reviewing evidence cited by the Obama campaign, we reaffirm our conclusion that Romney left the helm of Bain Capital when he took a leave of absence in 1999 to run the Salt Lake City Organizing Committee for the 2002 Winter Olympics &#8211; as he has said repeatedly &#8212; and never returned to active management. The Obama campaign&#8217;s recent ads thus mislead when they point to investments made by Bain, as well as management decisions made by companies in which Bain invested, after that time.

The Obama campaign&#8217;s objections are contained in a six-page letter sent to us (and  &#8212; without notice to us &#8212; to other news organizations as well). It cobbles together selective news snippets and irrelevant securities documents in an attempt to show that Romney was still running Bain Capital on a part-time basis while he was also running the Olympics committee.

In a nutshell, the Obama campaign is all wet on this point.

more at-

FactCheck.org : FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2012)

Obama's deputy campaign manager accused Mitt Romney of committing a felony and accused Romney of being the most secretive person to run for president since Richard Nixon......



> Mitt Romney's campaign manager today accused President Obama's campaign of being "out-of-control" after a top Obama staffer said the former Massachusetts governor either broke the law or lied to voters.
> 
> *Stephanie Cutter*, Mr. Obama's deputy campaign manager, said recent news reports that questioned when Mr. Romney left Bain Capital have put his entire business record under scrutiny, and said he owes voters  or the Securities and Exchange Commission  an explanation.
> 
> ...










> The Fact Checker
> 
> If the Obama campaign were correct, Romney would be guilty of a federal felony by certifying on federal financial disclosure forms that he left active management of Bain Capital in February 1999.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> Romney calls Obama a Liar for Lying, and Obama's Team Responds with this Ridiculous Claim, and of course you just had to run with it.



for a grp. who it is said,  ran the most brilliant campaign ever in 2008 they certainly seem desperate and are flailing.


----------



## signelect (Jul 12, 2012)

Why is this a  surprise it is only getting started.  When you can't point to your wins, blame the other guy.  Go Mitt.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> one more time
> 
> 
> FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet
> ...


You know Boiking is in trouble when Fact Check can't even paper over his whoppers!


----------



## Zander (Jul 12, 2012)

this story reeks of desperation......

see ya in 116 days


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 12, 2012)

signelect said:


> Why is this a  surprise it is only getting started.  When you can't point to your wins, blame the other guy.  Go Mitt.



Is that why all of Mittens' stump speeches are nothing but bashing Obama?  I've yet to hear of ANY plan that Romney has to replace what he wants to get rid of.

But...............if he runs this country like he ran his business, get ready to have your jobs outsourced to China.

We already did it with the USA Olympic uniforms......


----------



## Vidi (Jul 12, 2012)

If Romney was indeed still in charge of Bain at the time, that means he knew and had to approve the Streicycle investment as well. Stericycle disposes of aborted fetuses, which means Romney would have made money off of abortion clinics.

US Politics | AMERICAblog News: Romney involved in business that disposed of aborted fetuses

Now lets find out if he really was still in charge or if ( as I strongly suspect ) it was an ON PAPER ONLY situation.


----------



## SniperFire (Jul 12, 2012)

LOL

The Obamanation is sooooooo finished.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 12, 2012)

Like clockwork, I tell ya



I got the ThinkProgress e-mail at 6:01pm

*Jul 12, 2012* | By  ThinkProgress War Room
*It&#8217;s Time for Mitt Romney to Come Clean*

 An explosive report in today&#8217;s Boston Globe has raised even more questions about Mitt Romney&#8217;s record at Bain Capital and what he&#8217;s hiding in his tax returns.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 12, 2012)

Also, though factcheck said no dice on the 2nd, The Boston Globe as of the 12th said :



> The Globe found nine SEC filings submitted by four different business entities after February 1999 that describe Romney as Bain Capital&#8217;s boss; some show him with managerial control over five Bain Capital entities that were formed in January 2002, according to records in Delaware, where they were incorporated
> 
> Government documents indicate Mitt Romney continued at Bain after date when he says he left - Politics - The Boston Globe



So factcheck may not have all the facts yet as they are still forthcoming.


----------



## SniperFire (Jul 12, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Like clockwork, I tell ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These trolls fight over themselves to see who can first regurg the daily talking points before they are shot down.


LOL


----------



## Vidi (Jul 12, 2012)

http://bostonglobe.com/news/politic...ays-left/IpfKYWjnrsel4pvCFbsUTI/igraphic.html


----------



## hjmick (Jul 12, 2012)

Wasn't this topic beaten to a wet spot earlier today?


----------



## hortysir (Jul 12, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Like clockwork, I tell ya
> ...




Exactly why I try to subscribe to all the e-mails so I can keep track.

Here lately, The Blaze just straight to the Trash....


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

You can bet the Clinton and McCain camps verified Obama's college credentials - as well as the U.S. Government.  There ain't no there there...

All the big wingnuts know Obama's college education credentials are for real, but they like to keep the "birther" aspect of it alive.



> Barack Obama attended Occidental College, but received his undergraduate degree in political science from Columbia University, an Ivy League member currently ranked 9th in the country by U.S. News and World Report.
> 
> President Obama also graduated Magna Cum Laude from Harvard Law School, where he also served as President of the Harvard Law Review. Harvard Law School is ranked the second best Law School in America after Yale according to US News. (The most recognized law school rankings are those by US News and World Report).
> 
> ...



What college degrees does Barack Obama have?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> Romney calls Obama a Liar for Lying, and Obama's Team Responds with this Ridiculous Claim, and of course you just had to run with it.



The posters who are really seeking the truth, might visit factcheck.org more often...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLMAO
> ...



That's funny.  Many wingnuts discredit Politifact and Factcheck.org when they don't support their views.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


Obama is a government employee.  I never said a degree is required, but IF one claims they have one, then it IS required.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2012)

nitroz said:


> US Politics | AMERICAblog News: Romney may have committed felony lying about role with Bain
> 
> 
> This is big news, as it backs up what the Obama campaign has been alleging - that Romney was still in charge of Bain when it outsourced US jobs - and this directly contradicts Factcheck.org's claim otherwise. From the Boston Globe:
> ...



Part of your story is missing.  The rest is here:



> J.W. Verrett, an attorney and economics scholar at George Washington University's Mercatus Center, also told Fox News that the original Globe report appeared to *"be confused*" about the SEC filings.
> He noted they refer to *"Bain Capital VI," which he described as an investment separate from Bain Capital itself.
> "Saying that Governor Romney was the CEO of Bain Capital VI is like saying that I am the CEO of my retirement account ... it's a silly bit of legalese and it doesn't also mean I am CEO of all the companies in which I invest," *he said in an email.



Read more: Presidential rivals trade charges of lying, Romney demands apology over 'felony' remark | Fox News

The time in question,  Romney was CEO of *BAIN CAPITAL VI*  which is a retirement account, not the company.  He was the CEO of his own retirement account.  Hardly a felony.

This aide who did this marvelous reporting ranks up there with Andrea Mitchell.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> You can bet the Clinton and McCain camps verified Obama's college credentials - as well as the U.S. Government.  There ain't no there there...
> 
> All the big wingnuts know Obama's college education credentials are for real, but they like to keep the "birther" aspect of it alive.
> 
> ...


Those aren't transcripts. I would say you knew that, but I wouldn't bet a nickel on that.


----------



## oldernwiser (Jul 12, 2012)

I think *I* would be interested in seeing those tax returns now...

How bout it, Mitt?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney either lied or committed a felony.

lol, remember when 'character matters' was the top conservative catch phrase?

When did they move past that?


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


 
So why doesn't he undeal his records/ WHY was he vetted/ And WHOM vetted him ?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2012)

oldernwiser said:


> I think *I* would be interested in seeing those tax returns now...
> 
> How bout it, Mitt?



How bout not.......


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


 

You mean dying as his campaign?


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Vidi said:


> If Romney was indeed still in charge of Bain at the time, that means he knew and had to approve the Streicycle investment as well. Stericycle disposes of aborted fetuses, which means Romney would have made money off of abortion clinics.
> 
> US Politics | AMERICAblog News: Romney involved in business that disposed of aborted fetuses
> 
> Now lets find out if he really was still in charge or if ( as I strongly suspect ) it was an ON PAPER ONLY situation.



Only he wasn't in Charge, Just because some Government Bureaucrats failed to change the Paper work means nothing. Bain says he left before the Olympics and had Nothing to do with the Company after that point. 

If there were a thread of truth to this Baseless, Irresponsible, Desperate and dishonest attack by the Obama team, then why not arrest him? Put your money where your mouth is Obama, You disgraceful Liar.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



That's how the brainwashed radical right wing mind works

Article/source that tells them what they want to hear = fair and balanced

Article/source that doesn't tell them what they want to hear = lib MSM lies.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > US Politics | AMERICAblog News: Romney may have committed felony lying about role with Bain
> ...



The Obama admin, and the Media repeating this BS, know full well it's a lie, They don't care. They know it will muddy the waters and many people were believe it.

Facts no longer matter at all to these people.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...


^^^^^ This


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Romney either lied or committed a felony.
> 
> lol, remember when 'character matters' was the top conservative catch phrase?
> 
> When did they move past that?



you're questing character in light of zero evidence except hollers and in spite of several orgs. that are not , lets say predisposed to the right and some of obamas own bundlers and sppters how would know, means your questioning his character is presumptive, and I bet you didn't know that nor do you give a shit.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


Let's put it this way:  The infatuation is gone.  He better come up with something of actual substance this time, if he wants to win.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Also, though factcheck said no dice on the 2nd, The Boston Globe as of the 12th said :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His SEC Filing had Bain Capital VI which was an investment account.  Not the company.  I linked it above.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> 1. Where are Romney's college transcripts?  I haven't seen them...
> 
> 2. Where are Romney's income tax returns?  He's only released one year (2010), and Obama has released 12.
> 
> 3. Where are RNC Chairman Reince Priebus' income tax returns?  I haven't seen them...


----------



## oldernwiser (Jul 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> > I think *I* would be interested in seeing those tax returns now...
> ...



I know that's what he's saying...

But - how about this from the Glode as well:


> In Romneys 2002 race for governor, he testified before the state Ballot Law Commission that his separation from Bain in 1999 had been a leave of absence and not a final departure.



Surely you have an explanation for this too?

How bout it, Mitt?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Romney either lied or committed a felony.
> 
> lol, remember when 'character matters' was the top conservative catch phrase?
> 
> When did they move past that?



Desperate hack is desperate.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 12, 2012)

Obama campaign: Severe consequences if Romney committed felony with Bain lies | The Raw Story



Nothing would bring more joy than seeing Willard led away in handcuffs


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> > I think *I* would be interested in seeing those tax returns now...
> ...



Willful ignorance, or aiding and abetting?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, sounds like the GOP better warm Palin up...


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Where are Romney's college transcripts?  I haven't seen them...
> ...


Where are the transcripts of the federal employee who claims to have degrees?  It's required by law.

Romney has released everything required by law.  But, if Obama follows the law on the transcripts, maybe Romney will offer some up, too.


Where are your tax returns?

(Some are so dense it's just funny after a while.)


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Obama campaign: Severe consequences if Romney committed felony with Bain lies | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing would bring more joy than seeing Willard led away in handcuffs



Obama is a lying Piece of shit, and he has just descended to a new level of low. The American People should Demand he either immediately put his money where his Mouth is and Order the DOJ to arrest Romney, or he needs to Retract this BS.

He will do neither because he is a dishonest hack.


----------



## Bloodline (Jul 12, 2012)

signelect said:


> Why is this a  surprise it is only getting started.  When you can't point to your wins, blame the other guy.  Go Mitt.



You're right....it's just getting started.

Someone as slick and smarmy as the Mitten most likely has a LOT of "junk in his trunk!"

It'll all be aired before election time....don't worry!


----------



## SniperFire (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > If Romney was indeed still in charge of Bain at the time, that means he knew and had to approve the Streicycle investment as well. Stericycle disposes of aborted fetuses, which means Romney would have made money off of abortion clinics.
> ...



Truth has no value to someone such as Vidi.  He is a good example of the evil, seditious forces which are slowly destroying America.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Obama campaign: &#8216;Severe consequences&#8217; if Romney committed felony with Bain lies | The Raw Story
> ...



That would be interesting, lol.   They should push for Obama to demand Holder to press charges and see where the chips fall!  All of Obama's lies would be exposed!


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



point to where in the Constitution that Presidents are req'd to have college degrees. I'll wait


----------



## hortysir (Jul 12, 2012)

Use your damned blinker asshole!!!!


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Obama campaign: Severe consequences if Romney committed felony with Bain lies | The Raw Story
> ...



I was just walking out the door but was fortunate to see the above con-meltdown. Thanks


----------



## del (Jul 12, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



you're not too bright, are you?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...


Obama had a doozie of a meltdown over Bain, today.  And, it will be nice to see the shit sulk back to the press on this one.


----------



## del (Jul 12, 2012)

Bain Capital: Romney left in Feb. 1999 - POLITICO.com


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## del (Jul 12, 2012)

^
retarded


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

*shrugs*

FactCheck.org: 'Little new' in Globe story - POLITICO.com


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

I think the Obama campaign crew blew their load on this far too early.

There's a very simple and rational explanation why Romney's name is on the SEC filings.

*  Bain Capital sends the following statement, following today's Boston Globe article reporting that MItt Romney was CEO there until 2002:

    Mitt Romney left Bain Capital in February 1999 to run the Olympics and has had absolutely no involvement with the management or investment activities of the firm or with any of its portfolio companies since the day of his departure.

 Due to the sudden nature of Mr. Romney's departure, he remained the sole stockholder for a time while formal ownership was being documented and transferred to the group of partners who took over management of the firm in 1999. 

 Accordingly, Mr. Romney was reported in various capacities on SEC filings during this period."
*

Bain Capital: Romney left in Feb. 1999 - POLITICO.com


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Prove it.


----------



## SniperFire (Jul 12, 2012)

The lamestream media isn't even trying to assist Lefty on this latest smear.

They want to drop this one like a rock.

LOL


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Prove it.



It has been proven, if there was even a shred of Proof to the Contrary, Romney would be under investigation. 

You are supporting a Dishonorable Liar for President. Good for you.


----------



## The T (Jul 12, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


 

Where did Si state that? The statement was the RESUME...under false PRETENSES.

Obama lied to get employed.

Get it NOW DERP?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

some of those folks who were on that board and in control of Bain then, are obama bundlers now.....


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Prove it.



thats not the way it works, but you really don't give a crap anyway


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> The lamestream media isn't even trying to assist Lefty on this latest smear.
> 
> They want to drop this one like a rock.
> 
> LOL



The media is walking a really fine line here. Libel charges could be in the offing. This is serious when O's campaign is running around saying Romney is a felon.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Obama campaign: Severe consequences if Romney committed felony with Bain lies | The Raw Story
> ...



Follow the money. If we see the Koch's or Willard suddenly start to lawyer up, or his campaign contributions soar from his fascist masters, you can be beat Obama's got some damning evidence against Willard for committing a federal felony.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> some of those folks how were on that board and in control of Bain then, are obama bundlers now.....



Then? Some of the people in control of Bain Right now are Obama bundlers. This attack is Deplorable, and Unbelievable. I didn't think this Admin could sink any lower, but they just did.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Prove it.
> ...



Romney signed documents that identified him as a chief executive of Bain Capital with SEC.

Additionally, Romney was still profitting from the company.

So, either he lied to the SEC and was NOT a chief executive..or is lying to the public about his role at Bain.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Prove it.



Um, not it's the accusers job to prove it bud. 

Obama needs to prove it or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > The lamestream media isn't even trying to assist Lefty on this latest smear.
> ...





That would be GREAT!

Romney sues Obama for libel..


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Prove it.



That was proof, Lakhota.  That was the statement from the company and the SEC filings support it.  The filings were retirement accounts.  as linked on another thread.

Now, you have proof he was working at the Olympics at the time in question, he wasn't at Bain at the time in question so it is up to you to prove otherwise.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



No he signed papers that show him as CEO of his own Person Bain Investment account, not the entire Company, Obama know it, Everyone knows it, But Obama also knows useful idiots like you will run with this lie.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Prove it.



You have it backwards.

Charge Romney with a felony and have Holder appoint someone from the DOJ to prove this accusation in court. 

By all means, lay charges.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So, you think Mom and Pop stores pay more than Staples?

lol


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 12, 2012)

del said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



"No Person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President; neither shall any person be eligible to that Office who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty five Years, and been fourteen Years a Resident within the United States."

I see nothing about transcripts, but someone recently suggested I couldn't read.  Please del, point out my err in finding that requirement and post it by slowly typing your response so as to not confuse my alleged lack of reading comprehension.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



BULLSHIT, Obama is President, as such if he has evidence he is obligated to Send the DOJ after Romney. 

You guys want to be able to make an accusation and then ask the accused to prove it false.

Sorry not how it works.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



are you saying the folks who put this statement out are lying too?


_Due to the sudden nature of Mr. Romney's departure, he remained the sole stockholder for a time while formal ownership was being documented and transferred to the group of partners who took over management of the firm in 1999. _


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



I believe he is saying it's not to Bright to think we should not demand a college Education, and proof of how they did from any potential Candidate, not that it says so in the Constitution.

lol


----------



## SniperFire (Jul 12, 2012)

[youtube]L6b9F9IiAZw[/youtube]


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Well then, Romney could basically release documentation that reveals his "nuanced" role at Bain. And Bain could release documentation that reveals in regards to business matters, Romney was not a decision maker.

I am sure all that is coming.

It's sort of complicated..and would involve massive disclosure.

But an "honorable" man like Bishop Mitt Romney is up the the challenge, right?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



No, he filed that he was CEO of Bain Capital VI, which was an investment account for himself.  His retirement account.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



You're not too bright, are you?  Mom and Pop stores are run by Mom and Pop (and sometimes their kids).  The income of most must be over $250,000 per year, that's why the GOP is demanding Mom and Pop be protected from a tax increase.  I think such an annual income is greater than minimum wage.


----------



## SniperFire (Jul 12, 2012)

&#8220;Obama's Dishonest Campaign &#8212; Another Reason America has Lost Confidence in Barack Obama&#8221;


----------



## del (Jul 12, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



obama, like you, doesn't have shit


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



if he wasn't making decisions,  what would there be to release?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



The business community lying about how their business is conducted?

Oh perish the thought..

That would never ever happen..


----------



## SniperFire (Jul 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Give up, swallow.   You are way, way outclassed again.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Again Romney does not have to do shit, He is being accused of a Crime by the President of the United States. It is the Accusers job to Prove it, not the other way around. 

By the way I never claimed Romney is Honorable, Hell I don't even want him as my Candidate, I said Obama is Dishonorable for this False attack, that he knows is False.


Far to often you partisan hacks mistake my unwillingness to tolerate people telling lies, with support for the person accused in the lie. Personally I think Romney is out of Touch, and is likely going to ensure Obama wins, I would give anything for a different Candidate, but I am not going to sit by and say nothing, when I see people telling bold faced lies.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Tax returns, internal memos and email regarding Bain deals..you know..normal stuff.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > some of those folks how were on that board and in control of Bain then, are obama bundlers now.....
> ...



I'm betting dollars to donuts that this "issue" was supposed to be an October surprise but because the O can't break out of the dead heat with all the shit they've already thrown at Romney, the campaign is letting this loose early. 

The Obama campaign has already launched a quizzillion $$$$$ worth of Bain attack ads but Obama and Romney are still running neck and neck. 

IMHO only. But it's a thought because the President's re election campaign seems to be constantly in a panic mode. A frenzy if you will.

Nothing like the cool, calm and very professionally run 2008 campaign.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Of course not.

He doesn't have to do anything.

And it's not any one's job to prove anything.

As Swift Boating demonstrated.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 12, 2012)

del said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



We'll wait and see. The dems and Obama just got the biggest gift that could have ever asked for with this! I'm sure they will investigate but hold back on pressing charges. 
The dems and Obama can hammer Willard on the issue all throughout the debates then in October, file charges.

Even if they don't pan out, and the trial will likely go on for months, if not years, Willard will be so smeared it will be a landslide victory for Obama and the dems


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So you make a lie about Swift Boating to excuse your lying.  Cool.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Oh I'm sure there's more coming.

This is probably small potatoes.

Romney's made a great deal of money..and he didn't do it by being a "nice guy".


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Buford said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com



When is a CEO not a CEO? When the CEO is running for President


----------



## Buford (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



What does this have to do with Swift Boating?


----------



## hjmick (Jul 12, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Do you masturbate to this shit?


----------



## Conservative (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Prove it.



They just did, dipshit.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Prove it.
> ...



Exactly, Lakota and all the other hacks pushing this lie know full well if there was any truth at all to it, Obama and Holder would go after Romney for it. This is perhaps the lowest political Stunt I have ever seen a Sitting president play in a campaign. Reeks of Desperation, which is strange because I don't think Obama needs to be Desperate. IMO Romney seems poised to lose, why the baseless crazy attacks lol


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

merged


----------



## del (Jul 12, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK-Dqj4fHmM]Classic Movie Line #4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

del said:


> Bain Capital: Romney left in Feb. 1999 - POLITICO.com



_"Due to the sudden nature of Mr. Romney's jumping ship at BAIN... "_

In other news Romney to name Sarah Palin as co-ship-jumper VP


----------



## Conservative (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



explain how tax returns would show Romney had an actual role in running Bain Capital. Do they list positions held at corporations? Job titles? Responsibilities?

Dumb ass.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Bain Capital: Romney left in Feb. 1999 - POLITICO.com
> ...



So you hate him for Working at Bain, and you Hate him for Jumping Ship from Bain for a chance to Organize an Olympic Games.

To funny


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I do. 



[youtube]mxvTgY8m3NY[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I don't hate the ship-jumper, I hate the ship-jumper within him.


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

> On July 2 and again on July 3, Mother Jones Washington bureau chief David Corn reported that SEC filings indicated Romney had played a role in Bain investments "until at least the end of 1999" and that a May 10, 2001, document described Romney as a member of the "management committee" of Bain funds.
> 
> On July 10, Talking Points Memo editor and publisher Josh Marshall uncovered two more SEC filings from July 2000 and February 2001 in which Romney listed his principal occupation as Managing Director of Bain Capital, Inc.
> 
> Globe admits credit 'mistake' in Bain story - POLITICO.com






> TPM Editors Blog
> No, Romney Didnt Leave Bain in 1999
> 
> *Josh Marshall July 10, 2012, 12:55 PM *
> ...



Romney is no Harry Truman. With Romney the Buck never stops here.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



True. It's like a campaign you'd expect in Chicago for a city councilman's seat the way Messina and Axelrod are driving it. Not a campaign for a sitting President to be conducting.

On the other hand, Obama can simply not run on his record.


----------



## Gareyt17 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com



The ONLY LIES being told are by Obama and his minions....the sad thing is they KNEW the truth LONG before they began this latest round of LIES!

You are intentionally lied to and yet you continue to support the person LYING to YOU?  *What does that make you?

*


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



well,  as I said a few times now,  some of those folks are obama donors....so why are they protecting Romney? 

and I think I am not stretching things here if I note that the  SEC now, looking at that statement would most certainly check it out and see if there is any flim flam, you do understand that changing something as complex as that is not done in a day or even 6 months....why these people would stick their neck out does not make sense.....


plus with the admin making statements like this, it is incumbent upon them to make their case, vapor doesn't count. If they have it fine, lets see it and the chips will fall where they will...


oh hey,  didn't you work on wall st? I guess that makes you a liar too eh? where were you and what did you know and when?


----------



## Vidi (Jul 12, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Hmmm can you post that link to his tax return from 2011 again...it might actually. Because if he was CEO that would be a salaried position...if he was out of Bain, then it would be just capital gains right?

We could end it right there if only we had his tax return from those years.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 12, 2012)

I heard a bit of Big fat Head Ed Schultz's radio
show today where Eddie and his producer were all
giggles over this.Sounded like they were rubbing themselves
or each other over this.


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



you don't pay payroll taxes?

are you an invalid or an elderly fuck?


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

Rozman said:


> I heard a bit of Big fat Head Ed Schultz's radio
> show today where Eddie and his producer were all
> giggles over this.Sounded like they were rubbing themselves
> or each other over this.



Yes we are... 



[youtube]mxvTgY8m3NY[/youtube]


----------



## Vidi (Jul 12, 2012)

Rozman said:


> I heard a bit of Big fat Head Ed Schultz's radio
> show today where Eddie and his producer were all
> giggles over this.Sounded like they were rubbing themselves
> or each other over this.



Now now, I dont want to picture that...EVER. 

GAH!


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com



Ravi, Ravi, Ravi,  YOu have to find the REST of the Story .  He wasn't the CEO of Bain Capital in the time in question.  He was CEO of BAIN CAPITAL VI.  That was his retirement account.  Big difference than a company. Sorry, no felony here.  Libel on the part of the president though.  



> J.W. Verrett, an attorney and economics scholar at George Washington University's Mercatus Center, also told Fox News that the original Globe report appeared to "*be confused*" about the SEC filings.
> He noted they refer to "Bain Capital VI," which he described as an investment separate from Bain Capital itself.
> *"Saying that Governor Romney was the CEO of Bain Capital VI is like saying that I am the CEO of my retirement account ... it's a silly bit of legalese and it doesn't also mean I am CEO of all the companies in which I invest," *he said in an email.



Read more: Presidential rivals trade charges of lying, Romney demands apology over &#39;felony&#39; remark | Fox News


----------



## Vidi (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



hedging their bets?


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> ...



tell it to the judge and jury


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Bain has guided more companies from failure to success than not.  obama has guided the whole country into failure.



Funny, I thought that was George W. Bush.. 

And so do most Americans.  

But to the point, Bain is Romney's Kryptonite, his Achilles Heel, or whatever other metaphor you want to toss out there.  

Most Americans- you know, salt of the earth working folks who don't have car elevators, polo ponies or Cayman Island Bank accounts- don't much like it when their friends and neighbors get laid off so someone can add a little more money to his bank account.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



First off..Romney said he left in 1999. But he said in the debates..he worked with Bain for 25 years. Well Bain was started in 1977. 1977 + 25..puts you where? Oh yeah, 2002.

Second..he was drawing a salary of 100K..outside of his investments from Bain. For what? Executive.

Third..Bain..themselves..identified Romney as an executive on part time absence leave.

And yeah..I worked on Wall Street..in Information Technology. I didn't do trading.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 12, 2012)

> Item 2.   Identity and Background.
> 
> (a)  This Statement is being filed by Bain Capital Fund VI, L.P., a
> Delaware limited partnership (either "Fund VI" or the "Reporting Person") in its
> ...



Heres the SEC info with link for more for those that are interested. from 2001


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


2010 tax return.

Filed 10.15.10, as usual with those who need extensions.

Nothing about Bain.

So, you think he went back to Bain?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



and putting themselves at risk of perjury?   they signed and filed the papers, requesting the change and asking that the SEC change their company profile reflecting the companies  new status...*shrugs*


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

Vidi said:


> > Item 2.   Identity and Background.
> >
> > (a)  This Statement is being filed by Bain Capital Fund VI, L.P., a
> > Delaware limited partnership (either "Fund VI" or the "Reporting Person") in its
> ...



and the filing by Bain to change their profile?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



and??????


----------



## Vidi (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



No of course not. Thats not even close to what I am saying. I am in fact saying almost nothing. This is all new information and I prefer to wait until I have as much information as possible before I form aq decisive opinion.

I wanted to look at it to see how he listed his various incomes. Now if we had one from the years that hes being accused of still being at Bain, then we could compare and as different types of income are taxed differently, we could see if he drew a salary.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



sorry I think I misunderstood WHO you meant in your post. My bad. Carry on nothing to see here.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > > Item 2.   Identity and Background.
> ...



hey man. Give me a break. Im working as fast as I can here lol.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 12, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Wholly shit.  CEO's don't get W-2's, don't have taxes withheld?  Really?


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 12, 2012)

> For Romney to be truly off the hook politically for the stuff Bain was doing, hed have to claim not lack of control, but lack of knowledge. And thats just not going to wash with anyone. He could try going the I didnt have even the slightest idea what the company I technically still owned was doing route, but hed be marking himself as either dishonest or incompetent.
> 
> And yet thats really his only out. Just a guess, but if, hypothetically speaking, hed learned during the 1999-2002 stretch that Bain had made a practice of poisoning the water supply in a Midwestern factory town, hed have severed all ties, legal and otherwise, with the company.
> 
> But that didnt happen. More likely, Bain went on doing what it had always done, and with Romneys tacit stamp of approval. *So he owns it*.





^^^^^

That.


Cutting Through The Bain Bamboozlement | TPM Editors Blog


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



That isn't the year in question.

He should release the returns from 1999 -2002.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...


That's the year the poster asked for.

Why do you want those other returns?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

Documents: Romney didn't manage Bain funds
By Dan Primack July 12, 2012: 2:41 PM ET

snip-

Bain Capital began circulating offering documents for its seventh private equity fund in June 2000. Those documents include several pages specifying fund management. The section begins:

    Set forth below is information regarding the background of the senior private equity investment professionals of Bain Capital. Also listed are certain investment professionals responsible for the day-to-day affairs of the Brookside and Sankaty funds, which are affiliated funds of Fund VII.

It then goes on to list 18 managers of the private equity fund. Mitt Romney is not among them. Same goes for an affiliated co-investment fund, whose private placement memorandum is dated September 2000.

Then there is Bain Capital Venture Fund -- the firm's first dedicated venture capital effort -- whose private placement memorandum is dated January 2001. Romney also isn't listed among its "key investment professionals," or as part of its day-to-day operations or investment committee.

All of this could prove problematic for the Obama campaign, which has spent they day crowing over the Globe story (going so far as to hold a media call about it).

"When Mitt Romney ran for governor and now as he's running for president, he consistently claimed he could not be blamed for bankruptcies and layoffs from Bain investments after February 1999 because he departed for the Olympics," said Obama spokeswoman Stephanie Cutter, according to the Globe. "Now, we know that he wasn't telling the truth."

But the contemporaneous Bain documents show that Romney was indeed telling the truth about no longer having operational input at Bain -- which, one should note, is different from no longer having legal or financial ties to the firm.

more at-

Documents: Romney didn't manage Bain funds - The Term Sheet: Fortune's deals blog Term Sheet


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



You brought this stuff up.

Gosh.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> > For Romney to be truly off the hook politically for the stuff Bain was doing, hed have to claim not lack of control, but lack of knowledge. And thats just not going to wash with anyone. He could try going the I didnt have even the slightest idea what the company I technically still owned was doing route, but hed be marking himself as either dishonest or incompetent.
> >
> > And yet thats really his only out. Just a guess, but if, hypothetically speaking, hed learned during the 1999-2002 stretch that Bain had made a practice of poisoning the water supply in a Midwestern factory town, hed have severed all ties, legal and otherwise, with the company.
> >
> ...





> For Romney to be truly off the hook politically for the stuff Bain was doing, hed have to claim not lack of control, but lack of knowledge.




 garbage.....


----------



## Vidi (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I asked for that one because its the ONLY one Romney has thus far released.

I wanted to look at the return again to see how he listed his income in 2010. He listed NO wages in 2010. 

So now we need to see his 99-02 returns. If he listed wages, he was still working at Bain. If theres no wages listed, then he was telling the truth about leaving the company.

that being said, he claims "Leave of absense" which could negate the whole thing if its a paid leave. That would be a perfectly reasonable explaination.

Jury is still out.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > > For Romney to be truly off the hook politically for the stuff Bain was doing, hed have to claim not lack of control, but lack of knowledge. And thats just not going to wash with anyone. He could try going the I didnt have even the slightest idea what the company I technically still owned was doing route, but hed be marking himself as either dishonest or incompetent.
> ...




You can do better than that. How so?


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Documents: Romney didn't manage Bain funds
> By Dan Primack July 12, 2012: 2:41 PM ET
> 
> snip-
> ...


This should end the entire thread.

$5 spot says it will be ignored.  (meaning it will not be addressed point by point with truth)


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

If Romney ends up dropping out due to ethical problems, who is next in line?  Ron Paul?  Gingrich?

Wingnuts knew Romney was a flawed candidate from the very beginning.  He was a vulture capitalist and a lousy governor.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Documents: Romney didn't manage Bain funds
> By Dan Primack July 12, 2012: 2:41 PM ET
> 
> snip-
> ...



Erm..



> According to a statement issued by Bain Wednesday, Mitt Romney retired from Bain Capital in February 1999. He has had no involvement in the management or investment activities of Bain Capital, or with any of its portfolio companies, since that time.
> 
> 
> A former SEC commissioner told the Globe that the SEC documents listing Romney as Bains chief executive between 1999 and 2002 cannot be dismissed so easily.
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


The link is his entire return, schedules and all. No wages.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 12, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Documents: Romney didn't manage Bain funds
> ...



No bet.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Documents: Romney didn't manage Bain funds
> ...


So, what is the issue?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



its simple, a critical thinking exercise;  if he is on leave, why would knowledge  be of any help or matter?


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2012)

Government documents filed by Mitt Romney and Bain Capital say Romney remained chief executive and chairman of the firm three years beyond the date he said he ceded control, even creating five new investment partnerships during that time.

It should be noted that David Corn broke this story a few weeks ago in a great piece everyone should read, though the Globe appears to have* found additional disclosure forms* to back up their case.

If the Obama campaign is correct [that Romney remained at Bain past 1999], then Romney is guilty of lying on official federal disclosure forms, committing a felony.

Making false statements to the federal government is a serious crime (under 18 USC 1001) carrying possible fines and up to five years in federal prison.

1. Romney told the SEC that he remained the firms "sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president" up until 2002.

2. But Romney said in a more recent financial disclosure form that he left Bain in 1999 - so *the two federal forms contradict each other, at least one is a lie:*

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/USCODE-2011-title18/pdf/USCODE-2011-title18-partI-chap47-sec1001.pdf

US Politics | Romney may have committed felony lying about role with Bain

Somebody is in deep Mitt.  This is a story that won't go away.

Romney's lies are like the "boy who cried wolf".  Eventually, no one would believe him.  In Romney's case, it's worse, they've started really looking at what he said.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Mitt Romney's Own 2002 Testimony Undermines Bain Departure Claim


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Documents: Romney didn't manage Bain funds
> ...



And did Mr. Romney also *not know *what the company he owned - but supposedly wasn't running - was doing during those few years he supposedly wasn't there?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



politics......... and an admin. that has nothing to run on but fear & loathing,  minus Vegas..


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Mitt Romney's Own 2002 Testimony Undermines Bain Departure Claim


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



see post 453, its a dead end.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


I am really trying to see what part of this would get anyone's knickers in a knot.

Amazing.

There is absolutely NOTHING.

And, now Obama better eat some crow for that felony crack.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 12, 2012)

We know that Obama has committed several felonies.  The evidence must be pretty compelling, the left are making up charges left and right.

I've never seen the desperation from the left as I have this past month.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

the msm won't call him on it.....he'll skate.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> We know that Obama has committed several felonies.  The evidence must be pretty compelling, the left are making up charges left and right.
> 
> I've never seen the desperation from the left as I have this past month.



The documents were filed with the SEC and go back as far as 1999.  Seems the left must be really inventive to make this up.


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> > On July 2 and again on July 3, Mother Jones Washington bureau chief David Corn reported that SEC filings indicated Romney had played a role in Bain investments "until at least the end of 1999" and that a May 10, 2001, document described Romney as a member of the "management committee" of Bain funds.
> >
> > On July 10, Talking Points Memo editor and publisher Josh Marshall uncovered two more SEC filings from July 2000 and February 2001 in which Romney listed his &#8220;principal occupation&#8221; as &#8220;Managing Director of Bain Capital, Inc.&#8221;
> >
> ...



back on topic...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

> The Globe story was based on government documents filed by Bain Capital itself. Those described Governor Romney as remaining at the helm of Bain Capital as its sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president until 2002. The story also cited state financial disclosure forms filed by Romney that showed he earned income as a Bain executive in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.



More: Boston Globe will not issue correction to Romney - POLITICO.com


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 12, 2012)

rdean said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > We know that Obama has committed several felonies.  The evidence must be pretty compelling, the left are making up charges left and right.
> ...


What documents?  All I see are complaints by leftist, on leftist rags and blogs, with no proof at all. 

Every reputable news organization has denounced the Obama campaign for telling lies about the Bain Capital ads and the lies are all the lefts.

However, we have actual proof of Obama's felonies.

Just google the killing of an American citizen without a court order.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

> The Globe story was based on government documents filed by Bain Capital itself. Those described Governor Romney as remaining at the helm of Bain Capital as its &#8220;sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president&#8221; until 2002. The story also cited state financial disclosure forms filed by Romney that showed he earned income as a Bain &#8220;executive&#8221; in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.



More: Boston Globe will not issue correction to Romney - POLITICO.com


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

merged


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Help? Good question; don't know what kind of authority he would have if something he didn't approve of was going on.

Matter? Plenty, if he cares about how it looks to the voting public what his company was doing in his name. And if he was still named as sole stockholder, would what they did in his absense not be considered done in his name? 

If not during his leave of absense, then at some later point he either had to know what Bain - his company - was doing to make the big bucks. If he really didn't know...well, that doesn't look too good for him, either.

That's the point the guy I quoted was making.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Romney..and now Bain..said he left in 1999. Yet he filed as Chief executive and sole share holder with SEC, make him responsible for Bain's business decisions.

So..either Romney lied to SEC or to the people.

Your pick.

Both aren't true.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> merged


yawn.......

Rtard was late checking his e-mail today, I see.





And, if you don't use you fucking blinker, this time, I'm going to ram right into you!!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com



This is remarkable in how it comes as no surprise.


----------



## Leweman (Jul 12, 2012)

Dems sure are making themselves look stupider than usual today.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 12, 2012)

Boy, the left wing whackaloon fest is in full swing!


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2012)

Finally, we've found something really good for Eric Holder to investigate.


----------



## Leweman (Jul 12, 2012)

The fact that this was debunked by fact check on June 29th is even more embarrassing for the Dems and especially for the Boston Globe.  Just pathetic.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


False dichotomy.  There have been more than ample explanations for your misinterpretation of what happened.

Obama will likely blame Boooosh for his slander about felonies, though.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

> *The Bain Shadow Years Loom Larger*
> 
> _by David S. Bernstein _
> 
> ...



More: The Bain Shadow Years Loom Larger - Talking Politics


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



No they haven't.

And in fact..were what you were trying to "nuance" true..then both Bain and Romney lied to share holders..and maybe SEC.

One would call for lawsuits.

The other would call for Jail Time.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Riiiiiight.  You stick with that.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Lemme help you out here:

Introduction | Mitt Romney for President

FWIW I haven't filed my 2011 tax return yet.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll put this in large print, like a first grade reader. Maybe it will sink in with a different format.

By DYLAN BYERS |
7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT

FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.

"We see little new in the Globe piece. So far, nobody has shown that Romney was actually managing Bain  even part-time  during his time at the Olympics, or that he was anything but a passive, absentee owner during that time, as both Romney and Bain have long said," Brooks Jackson, a co-author of the FactCheck piece, told POLITICO today.​
FactCheck.org


----------



## Gareyt17 (Jul 12, 2012)

The truth has been out there for some time...that doesn't prevent our LYING president from LYING yet again and getting his easily duped minions to join in!

Pretty sad when you think about...just how low can this man go?

To accept some of the claims, one would have to believe that Romney, with the advice of his lawyers, lied on government documents and committed a criminal offense. Moreover, you would have to assume he willingly gave up his share to a few years of retirement earnings &#8212; potentially worth millions of dollars &#8212; so he could say his retirement started in 1999.

UPDATE: Fortune obtained the offering documents for a Bain Capital Fund circulating in June 2000, as well as a fund in 2001. None of the documents show that Romney was listed as being among the &#8220;key investment professionals.&#8221; As Fortune put it, &#8220;the contemporaneous Bain documents show that Romney was indeed telling the truth about no longer having operational input at Bain -- which, one should note, is different from no longer having legal or financial ties to the firm.&#8221;

*For interested readers, below is a summary of what we, FactCheck.org and Fortune magazine have previously concluded.*


Mitt Romney and his departure from Bain - The Washington Post


Oh..and


----------



## Conservative (Jul 12, 2012)

Obama team = dumb asses


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> I'll put this in large print, like a first grade reader. Maybe it will sink in with a different format.
> 
> By DYLAN BYERS |
> 7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT
> ...



You can peddle that shit all you want, but the Globe is standing by its story.

Boston Globe will not issue correction to Romney - POLITICO.com


----------



## elvis (Jul 12, 2012)

Nature of the beast

the politician.


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 12, 2012)

Obama team = Liars !! Lol !


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I'll put this in large print, like a first grade reader. Maybe it will sink in with a different format.
> ...


 So now FactCheck is shit?

Can you stamp your feet any more demonstrably?   







Mitt Romney &#8220;retired from Bain Capital in 1999 &#8230; (and) has had no involvement in the management or investment activities of Bain Capital, or with any of its portfolio companies, since that time.&#8221;   (Too bad English challenges you so.)


----------



## Leweman (Jul 12, 2012)

They do it because the media is complicit.  Facts don't matter to them.  Just getting Obama elected.  It's pretty sickening.


----------



## SniperFire (Jul 12, 2012)

The Independent voter is fleeing this President in droves.

What an asshole.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 12, 2012)

_The Boston Globe reported Mitt Romney (white Obamney) lied like a rotten rat, when he claimed he left Bain Capital, in 1999.  White Obamney received $100,000 in salary, until 2002, see story, which means white Obamney is liable, for felony prosecution.

The Globe refuses to retract the story.  WTF is white Obamney doing, not filing tax returns, if he wants to claim he wasn't Bain CEO, with 100K per year, after 1999?  Put up, or shut up, Meat._


Government documents indicate Mitt Romney continued at Bain after date when he says he left - Politics - The Boston Globe


US Politics | AMERICAblog News: THIS JUST IN... Boston Globe refuses Romney demand to "correct" Bain story


Boston Globe: Romney left Bain three years later than he says he did - The Washington Post


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> merged



I hate it when mergers happen when I am in the middle of closing a deal!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney could put much of this to rest by releasing additional personal financial information, including the tax returns that would indicate his income from Bain Capital sources during that time.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney could put much of this to rest by releasing additional personal financial information, including the tax returns that would indicate his income from Bain Capital sources during that time.


There's nothing to "put to rest".  What is clear is that morons like you have issues with reading comprehension.

Mitt Romney retired from Bain Capital in 1999  (and) has had no involvement in the management or investment activities of Bain Capital, or with any of its portfolio companies, since that time.


----------



## Conservative (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



only if it doesn't say what libtards want it to say.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > The Globe story was based on government documents filed by Bain Capital itself. Those described Governor Romney as remaining at the helm of Bain Capital as its sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president until 2002. The story also cited state financial disclosure forms filed by Romney that showed he earned income as a Bain executive in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.
> 
> 
> 
> More: Boston Globe will not issue correction to Romney - POLITICO.com


----------



## Gareyt17 (Jul 12, 2012)

Obama supporters remind me of a conversation I had with a friend of mine years ago.


He had decided to date a MARRIED WOMAN...he fell all kind of "in love" with her!  I tried reasoning with him on morals etc but nothing worked...finally I appealed to his selfish side...I  asked him a simple question...."If she will cheat on her husband what makes you think she won't cheat on you"?

Obama supporters remind me of my friend......


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Exactly.

But what is hysterical is Lakota, once again, cannot read its own links.

Mitt Romney retired from Bain Capital in 1999  (and) has had no involvement in the management or investment activities of Bain Capital, or with any of its portfolio companies, since that time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2012)

So which is it?

Did Mittens lie to the SEC and sign his name fraudulently? Or is he lying now?

He has lied about everything else so its kinda hard to figure out what he's lying about now. 

Which is it?


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 12, 2012)

Debunked libs. Have a nice night, maybe Rachell and "Tingles" will give you a new talking point tonight. Ta Ta.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > The Globe story was based on government documents filed by Bain Capital itself. Those described Governor Romney as remaining at the helm of Bain Capital as its sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president until 2002. The story also cited state financial disclosure forms filed by Romney that showed he earned income as a Bain executive in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.
> ...


Mitt Romney retired from Bain Capital in 1999  (and) has had no involvement in the management or investment activities of Bain Capital, or with any of its portfolio companies, since that time. 

God, you keep getting dumber and dumber.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 12, 2012)

It was fun to watch this story unfold during the day.  

I don't think much will come of it, but it will help to reinforce the meme that Romney is kind of a slippery character...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > *The Bain Shadow Years Loom Larger*
> >
> > _by David S. Bernstein _
> >
> ...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 12, 2012)

You loons better keep a ton of Xanbars handy, you're gonna need it.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > *The Bain Shadow Years Loom Larger*
> ...


Mitt Romney retired from Bain Capital in 1999  (and) has had no involvement in the management or investment activities of Bain Capital, or with any of its portfolio companies, since that time. 


From your own link, retard.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 12, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> The truth has been out there for some time...that doesn't prevent our LYING president from LYING yet again and getting his easily duped minions to join in!
> 
> Pretty sad when you think about...just how low can this man go?
> 
> ...



This your first election?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > The Globe story was based on government documents filed by Bain Capital itself. Those described Governor Romney as remaining at the helm of Bain Capital as its sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president until 2002. The story also cited state financial disclosure forms filed by Romney that showed he earned income as a Bain executive in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.
> ...



I know it's always hard for some to admit when they are wrong. Sad but true.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney has bling!  Woot!


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

in documents from July 2000 and February 2001

Romney listed his &#8220;principal occupation&#8221;


as &#8220;Managing Director&#8221; of Bain


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> in documents from July 2000 and February 2001
> 
> Romney listed his &#8220;principal occupation&#8221;
> 
> ...





> I'll put this in large print, like a first grade reader. Maybe it will sink in with a different format.
> By DYLAN BYERS |
> 7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT
> 
> ...



Fork properly inserted to test for done-ness.


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 12, 2012)

By DYLAN BYERS |
7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT

FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.

"We see little new in the Globe piece. So far, nobody has shown that Romney was actually managing Bain  even part-time  during his time at the Olympics, or that he was anything but a passive, absentee owner during that time, as both Romney and Bain have long said," Brooks Jackson, a co-author of the FactCheck piece, told POLITICO today.
FactCheck.org


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I'll put this in large print, like a first grade reader. Maybe it will sink in with a different format.
> ...




I have a feeling some O-bots are stomping their feet, fingers in their ears, singing lalalalalalalalalala right now.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umrp1tIBY8Q]Sonny & Cher The Beat Goes On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...




They are not doing anything in his name because he had surrendered day to day work there, and was working on the Olympics, that's why his name is not in any of the portfolio management docs..did you read the link?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2012)

The only persons lying are Pubs, as always....duh duh duh DUPES!


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > The left wants us to believe a successful businessman is worse for the USA than a habitual liar who has never ran any business and loaned hundreds of billions of other people's money to alternative energy businesses that went under.
> ...


That sounds about like what I've heard him say on U-tube a few times.

The current president views the business world--that has given so many millions of Americans jobs and ensured they had enough to raise a family, have secure medical help, and retire well--his personal enemies. Well, of course he considers job-givers enemies. They're his rivals, and he wants to screw 'em all.

I think it's time for voters to pull the chute on Obama, who is trying to destroy job-givers so he can take full obsessive control over every aspect, every medical file, every little bit of information of every kind, on every American.

That's too much power, folks. I draw the line at the government now in charge of citizen medical records. It's none of the government's business to have access to this type of nasty prying. 

Obama's passed a busybody bill. Obama is the Busybody in Chief now.


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 12, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> The only persons lying are Pubs, as always....duh duh duh DUPES!



Doh !



> By DYLAN BYERS |
> 7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT
> 
> FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Because the co. Had not completed nor had the SEC recognized the filing as complete. Read the link from fortune, his name does not appear in any of their management team disclosure portfolio publications, anyone wanting to invest in/with Bain knew, they were not getting Romney, all they had to do, is read.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney could be open to a civil suit.  Since published documents show he was in charge and drawing a salary, and he was well known as a "moneymaker", there are people who might have invested solely on the fact that Romney was running the company.  If they are now saying he wasn't, a disgruntled investor could sue for "fraud".


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



So he didn't know what the company he was named sole stockholder was doing. Can't see how you'd say that doesn't matter, nor can I see how it wouldn't look less-than-good to others out there.


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 12, 2012)

rdean said:


> Romney could be open to a civil suit.  Since published documents show he was in charge and drawing a salary, and he was well known as a "moneymaker", there are people who might have invested solely on the fact that Romney was running the company.  If they are now saying he wasn't, a disgruntled investor could sue for "fraud".



Doh !



> By DYLAN BYERS |
> 7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT
> 
> FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.
> ...


----------



## Gareyt17 (Jul 12, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> The truth has been out there for some time...that doesn't prevent our LYING president from LYING yet again and getting his easily duped minions to join in!
> 
> Pretty sad when you think about...just how low can this man go?
> 
> ...



What is this BS around here?  I post the above as it's own thread and it gets moved and BURIED in the thread about the very lies I was talking about?

Incredible Stuff!


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

This only goes to show Obama and his campaign managers know absolutely nothing about business and how it works.  

Yea, they should be a little embarrassed, but na.............they won't be.  They'll continue to beat the dead horse until it returns to dust.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

SEC docs prove Romney was CEO and sole owner of Bain from 1999 to 2002.

Romney has been lying about this for 10 years.

To quote Rick Perry, "Oops."


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

like I said:

in documents from July 2000 and February 2001

Romney listed his principal occupation


as Managing Director of Bain


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> SEC docs prove Romney was CEO and sole owner of Bain from 1999 to 2002.
> 
> Romney has been lying about this for 10 years.
> 
> To quote Rick Perry, "Oops."



Doh !



> By DYLAN BYERS |
> 7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT
> 
> FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.
> ...


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Government documents filed by Mitt Romney and Bain Capital say Romney remained chief executive and chairman of the firm three years beyond the date he said he ceded control, even creating five new investment partnerships during that time. 

Romney has said he left Bain in 1999 to lead the winter Olympics in Salt Lake City, ending his role in the company. But public Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed later by Bain Capital state he remained the firm&#8217;s &#8220;sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president.&#8221;

Also, a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002. And Romney&#8217;s state financial disclosure forms indicate he earned at least $100,000 as a Bain &#8220;executive&#8221; in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings. 

Government documents indicate Mitt Romney continued at Bain after date when he says he left - Politics - The Boston Globe


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Zxereus said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



And why would you assume that?

In addition to being sole stock owner and head executive..Romney was drawing a salary of over 100K from Bain. That's in addition to capital gains from investments in Bain interests.

So we now are expected to believe that a man who was receiving Remuneration from Bain as well has having financial interests in the company's direction..had nothing to do with decision making regarding how that company makes money.

Really?


----------



## Rozman (Jul 12, 2012)

When some folks said that this was gonna be a nasty campaign....
I don't think they had any idea just how nasty...
How afraid is Obama losing to the likes of Mitt Romney.
Looks like they got in the mud early on this one...

No one in the media outside of Fox lifted a finger to look at Obama before the election...
Romney is gonna have to pull out all the stops here just to stay even...


----------



## Gareyt17 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Zxereus said:
> ...



God..you people are blathering IDIOTS!  You actually believe Romney was the "sole stock owner of BAIN, the investment firm?

You can't even see how pathetically STUPID you are......I almost feel sorry for some of you....it's just so sad.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's video of Romney saying he worked at Bain for 25 years....1977 to 2002.....

Daily Kos: Video of Romney from debate: "I worked at one company, Bain for 25 years". 1977+25=2002


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't hinge on a quote. It hinges on papers that Mitten signed. Typical rightwingloon copout.
> ...


They're banking on lies to bolster their weak position after nearly 4 years of Obama beating up the energy business world, beating up banks, beating up and bossing around businesses that serve unions, such as the auto making industry, and planning to take over much much more to bolster himself up as a somebody who takes away from people who spent their lives building businesses and good things for their communities, and give it all to squanderers of the realm. Who won't have a scrap left in less than a couple of years.

Obama is his own worst enemy, not the business world. We'll survive him. He and his minions won't survive beating us up. Because should he succeed in eliminating every business that has an owner who does not cow tow to him, he becomes the *hated* owner he's bs'd decent people into believing they should hate owners and demolish business assets for his "change". All his clever speech will not save him from jobless America that he has been working on achieving by beating up all those this paranoid sonofabitch fears as "enemies" who in reality are America's community pillars who've spent generations drumming up new ideas and business to keep people employed with good pay and a future retirement plan including insurance. Obama's screwed that up, too.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 12, 2012)

I noticed in the OP link to salon and there link to a Boston Globe article on the same subject both claim there is documentation that Romney stayed at Bain after 1999 yet neither produced that documentation for their articles or a link to that documentation.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



A former SEC commissioner told the Globe that the SEC documents listing Romney as Bains chief executive between 1999 and 2002 cannot be dismissed so easily.

You cant say statements filed with the SEC are meaningless. This is a fact in an SEC filing, said Roberta S. Karmel, now a professor at Brooklyn Law School.

It doesnt make a whole lot of sense to say he was technically in charge on paper but he had nothing to do with Bains operations, Karmel continued. Was he getting paid? *Hes the sole stockholder.* Are you telling me he owned the company but had no say in its investments?

Government documents indicate Mitt Romney continued at Bain after date when he says he left - Politics - The Boston Globe


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here's video of Romney saying he worked at Bain for 25 years....1977 to 2002.....
> 
> Daily Kos: Video of Romney from debate: "I worked at one company, Bain for 25 years". 1977+25=2002



And the facts build 

I can't wait to hear "Hi, I'm inmate #1346734, also known as Willard Romney"


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm listening to a former SEC Commissioner being interviewed on Lawrence O'Donnell.  It sounds like Romney's Bain problems are far from over.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> I noticed in the OP link to salon and there link to a Boston Globe article on the same subject both claim there is documentation that Romney stayed at Bain after 1999 yet neither produced that documentation for their articles or a link to that documentation.



Here's the video of Romney saying he worked at Bain for 25 years...1977 to 2002.

Daily Kos: Video of Romney from debate: "I worked at one company, Bain for 25 years". 1977+25=2002


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh 

Where are the SEC docs?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Oh
> 
> Where are the SEC docs?



All over the thread..


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 12, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here's video of Romney saying he worked at Bain for 25 years....1977 to 2002.....
> ...



Doh !



> By DYLAN BYERS |
> 7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT
> 
> FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.
> ...


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed in the OP link to salon and there link to a Boston Globe article on the same subject both claim there is documentation that Romney stayed at Bain after 1999 yet neither produced that documentation for their articles or a link to that documentation.
> ...



Doh !



> By DYLAN BYERS |
> 7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT
> 
> FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.
> ...


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> I'm listening to a former SEC Commissioner being interviewed on Lawrence O'Donnell.  It sounds like Romney's Bain problems are far from over.



Doh !



> By DYLAN BYERS |
> 7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT
> 
> FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.
> ...


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here's video of Romney saying he worked at Bain for 25 years....1977 to 2002.....
> 
> Daily Kos: Video of Romney from debate: "I worked at one company, Bain for 25 years". 1977+25=2002


He stated in your video he left Bain when he left for heading the Olympics. (1999, not 2002) Some companies consider overtime as adding extra years when people retire. I know the Navy does. Others consider other contributions the person gave--working summers in college for the firm or for its affiliates--as additional time. When someone gives up vacation leave to deal with crying company needs, sometimes the business will up his retirement years by as many as 10 years. Executives do not get a lot of time off in some businesses, namely energy businesses with demands from the public for their services and products that is occasionally interrupted by lightning strikes, etc. Yet there Obama goes, beating up oil and energy companies with pompous demands and hatespeech against them to drum up support from anti-energy factions in his party, namely Greenpiece

His point was he is a constant person, and that he is. I retired from my business after 23 years, but left it open. I just got about 15 letters from people in a community I haven't lived in for 3 years thanking me for leaving my business doors open, happy 25th anniversary, etc. I left the doors open so my helpers would have a secure job for the duration of their careers.

You do not know what you are talking about in this smarm, because you have moral sheisters at the spinning wheels who don't investigate what they assume is the truth, but isn't for one reason or another.

Governor Romney knows what he is talking about. And he's telling the truth.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 12, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Doh!

in documents from July 2000 and February 2001

Romney listed his &#8220;principal occupation&#8221;


as &#8220;Managing Director&#8221; of Bain


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 12, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Zxereus said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Doh !



> *By DYLAN BYERS |
> 7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT
> 
> FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Mitt Romney Tax Returns Are True Target Of Obama Campaign Attacks


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Mitt Romney's Own 2002 Testimony Undermines Bain Departure Claim


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Mitt Romney - 2012 TIME 100: The Most Influential People in the World - TIME

*"When I asked Mitt Romney to join Bain & Co. in 1977..."*


"Mitt's work ethic, analytical mind and devotion to family and country are a cocktail for success. When I picked him to become the first managing partner of Bain Capital, I knew he would help us create a successful business. *When he retired from Bain Capital in 1999 to take over as CEO of the 2002 Salt Lake City Olympics,* I knew he would make them memorable.


I can see where the 2002 number came from now...but don't let some factoids get in your way people! Good grief!


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Mitt Romney's Own 2002 Testimony Undermines Bain Departure Claim



Doh !



> *By DYLAN BYERS |
> 7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT
> 
> FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.
> ...


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 12, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Zxereus said:
> ...



Doh!

 in documents from July 2000 and February 2001

Romney listed his &#8220;principal occupation&#8221;


as &#8220;Managing Director&#8221; of Bain


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Now, now Si...Also from the story you are linking to:

But Jackson said that FactCheck.org would "reassess" their analysis if Romney had been involved in management decisions after February 1999.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Doh!
> 
> in documents from July 2000 and February 2001
> 
> ...



*Provide the docs.*

Or make the Globe do it!


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Mitt Romney - 2012 TIME 100: The Most Influential People in the World - TIME
> 
> *"When I asked Mitt Romney to join Bain & Co. in 1977..."*
> 
> ...



Here's the video of Mitt saying he worked at Bain for 25 years 1977 + 25 = 2002.

Daily Kos: Video of Romney from debate: "I worked at one company, Bain for 25 years". 1977+25=2002


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Doh!
> ...



Don't worry.

You haven't heard the end of this.

Romney won't provide his tax records because he has a lot to hide.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Then he lied to the SEC.

And committed a crime.

Got it.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh
> ...



Show me.
All there is is Globe claims.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Doh!
> ...





> Item 2. Identity and Background.
> 
> (a) This Statement is being filed by Bain Capital Fund VI, L.P., a
> Delaware limited partnership (either "Fund VI" or the "Reporting Person") in its
> ...



You really just had to go back a couple of pages..


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Richey Rich's campaign is starting to unravel.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney - 2012 TIME 100: The Most Influential People in the World - TIME
> ...



Yep he does say that, but to be fair, he also says he left the company to go 'save' the Olympics...LOL - he 'saved' the Olympics! Good on ya Willard! That aside, he went and 'saved' the Olympics in 1999, which is consistent.

I hope it doesn't dent his run. I would like Obama to win the presidency, but I don't think the USA would go to hell in a handbasket if Mitt won. Mitt is not the concern if he wins, it's the extremists in his party who are the problem...


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2012)

Why do people insist that Mitt (I like to fire people) Romney as so "moral"?  Remember, this is a guy who coerced 5 young men to hold down a screaming and begging shy youngster so Mitt could hack off the kid's hair because Mitt didn't "approve".  The five men said this episode has haunted them for 40 years but Mitt doesn't remember.  Mitt dressed as a police officer and harassed the unsuspecting in a "fun" manner.  He abused the family pet so terribly, it ran away.  He said he gave it to his sister, but his two sons said it ran away.  
Assault
Impersonating a police officer
animal abuse
All three are against the law.  What does the law mean to the "upper crust" and "top drawer"?


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Obama graduated from Harvard Law and went back home to help poor people.

Romney graduated from Harvard Law and looted American companies and shipped their jobs overseas.

Which one really cares about America?


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 12, 2012)

Let's put this to rest Romney took a leave of absence from Bain in February of 1999 to serve as president and CEO of the Salt Lake Olympic games organizing committee when you take a leave of absence from a company you are no longer working for it or running it Romney announced in August of 2001 he would not return to Bain and transferred his ownership to other partners. Let me repeat this for the very slow out there from February 1999 to August 2001 Romney was not running Bain and gave up his ownership end of story case closed get over it.


----------



## del (Jul 12, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



it's the extremists in both parties that are the problem.

i don't care for either candidate, but obama has been less than stellar as pres, so if he loses, he earned it.

iirc, romney was credited with saving the 2000 winter olympics, which had been horribly mismanaged and were in danger of not being held.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Let's put this to rest Romney took a leave of absence from Bain in February of 1999 to serve as president and CEO of the Salt Lake Olympic games organizing committee when you take a leave of absence from a company you are no longer working for it or running it Romney announced in August of 2001 he would not return to Bain and transferred his ownership to other partners. Let me repeat this for the very slow out there from February 1999 to August 2001 Romney was not running Bain and gave up his ownership end of story case closed get over it.



Yea, he says that NOW.  

Remember, he said he gave his dog to his sister, but his sons said it ran away.  Who do you think is lying?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



The thing is..he's an "empty vessel"..much like George W. Bush and not as likable.

Bush didn't run the country. Cheney ran for the first term..and Jim Baker/Robert Gates ran it for the second term.

Bait and switch.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Let's put this to rest Romney took a leave of absence from Bain in February of 1999 to serve as president and CEO of the Salt Lake Olympic games organizing committee when you take a leave of absence from a company you are no longer working for it or running it Romney announced in August of 2001 he would not return to Bain and transferred his ownership to other partners. Let me repeat this for the very slow out there from February 1999 to August 2001 Romney was not running Bain and gave up his ownership end of story case closed get over it.



Romney was the sole owner of Bain from 1999 to 2002.

Romney was paid $100,000 salary as an executive of Bain from 1999 to 2002.

If you don't believe he was involved, you are incredibly naive.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> SEC Info - Bain Capital Fund VI LP - SC 13D - US Lec LLC - On 2/20/01
> 
> 
> You really just had to go back a couple of pages..



Thanks Sallow. I still cannot find the page, can you help a gal out here?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Let's put this to rest Romney took a leave of absence from Bain in February of 1999 to serve as president and CEO of the Salt Lake Olympic games organizing committee when you take a leave of absence from a company you are no longer working for it or running it Romney announced in August of 2001 he would not return to Bain and transferred his ownership to other partners. Let me repeat this for the very slow out there from February 1999 to August 2001 Romney was not running Bain and gave up his ownership end of story case closed get over it.





but...but....but....


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2012)

del said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



No, it was the Republican Senate:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpfeAIRYYHk]Romney - Several hundred million $ from govt. for Olympics - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LVKJjA_VxU]Mitt Romney&#39;s Olympics: A National Disgrace - YouTube[/ame]

Salt Lake City.  I wonder if they ever did an audit of what Mitt's friends ended up with?


----------



## nitroz (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry, Mitt Romney, You Can't Be Chairman, CEO, And President Of A Company And Not Be Responsible For What It Does...

Read more: Sorry, Mitt Romney, You Can't Be Chairman, CEO, And President Of A Company And Not Be Responsible For What It Does... - Business Insider




Today's bombshell report by the Boston Globe that Mitt Romney may have remained in charge of Bain Capital for three years after he claimed to have left has the potential to destroy Romney's credibility.

The issue boils down to statements that, at first glance, appear to directly contradict one another:

    According to statements Bain filed with the SEC, Romney was the "chairman, CEO, and president" of Bain from 1999-2002.

    According to Romney, Romney left Bain in 1999 and had "no input on investments or management of companies after that point."

Beyond determining whether these statements are accurate--or whether Bain misled the SEC or Romney has been misleading the public--the reason this issue is important is that Romney wants to disavow responsibility for anything Bain or Bain companies did after early 1999.

And one of the things that Bain did after early 1999, as Dan Primack of Fortune points out, is invest in a company called Stericycle whose services included the disposal of aborted fetuses.

For obvious reasons, an investment in a company that performed this service might hurt Romney's standing with the right-to-life voters in the Republican party, even though Romney was pro-choice at the time the investment was made.

And Romney also wants to disavow responsibility for many layoffs that Bain engineered after 1999, an issue he has had to deal with since running for Governor.

When the statements above are examined closely, however, it becomes clear that the Romney campaign may be treading a very fine rhetorical line here--one that it believes might allow Romney to dodge both bullets (the accuracy of his public statements and Bain's decisions).

Specifically...

Note that the Romney campaign does not deny that Romney was "chairman, CEO, and president" of Bain from 1999-2002.

What the Romney campaign says instead is that Romney "left" Bain in 1999 and had "no input on investments or management of companies after that point."

So, read to the legal letter, both of those statements may technically be true (or at least defensible).

Romney did leave Bain in 1999, at least for a leave of absence (he went to run the Olympics).

And it is possible that, once he left, he no longer had direct input into investment or management decisions.

However ...

Read more: Sorry, Mitt Romney, You Can't Be Chairman, CEO, And President Of A Company And Not Be Responsible For What It Does... - Business Insider


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh I found SEC docs!



http://www.romneyfacts.com/assets/Personal Financial Forms/Personal finances/SFI/2002 SFI WMR.pdf


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Let's put this to rest Romney took a leave of absence from Bain in February of 1999 to serve as president and CEO of the Salt Lake Olympic games organizing committee when you take a leave of absence from a company you are no longer working for it or running it Romney announced in August of 2001 he would not return to Bain and transferred his ownership to other partners. Let me repeat this for the very slow out there from February 1999 to August 2001 Romney was not running Bain and gave up his ownership end of story case closed get over it.
> ...



Actually, he was paid minimum $100,000.00, not paid $100,000.00.

The difference is that he could have been paid 50 million.  They do that to show he was paid as an executive without disclosing his actual salary.  We would only know that if he released his tax returns.  True Story.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > SEC Info - Bain Capital Fund VI LP - SC 13D - US Lec LLC - On 2/20/01
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/233872-romneys-bain-lie-29.html#post5610378

Page 29.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Let's put this to rest Romney took a leave of absence from Bain in February of 1999 to serve as president and CEO of the Salt Lake Olympic games organizing committee when you take a leave of absence from a company you are no longer working for it or running it Romney announced in August of 2001 he would not return to Bain and transferred his ownership to other partners. Let me repeat this for the very slow out there from February 1999 to August 2001 Romney was not running Bain and gave up his ownership end of story case closed get over it.



That's fine.

It's not reflected in the documentation that went to SEC.

And if what you are saying is true..that's a crime.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2012)

OMG another thread on this.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 12, 2012)

well let us change the name Romney to Obama...would that catch your interest?


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Oh I found SEC docs!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.romneyfacts.com/assets/Personal Financial Forms/Personal finances/SFI/2002 SFI WMR.pdf



Thanks for posting that.

You can see in section A-5, he was paid OVER a hundred thousand as an executive at Bain.  What the entire argument was about.  He said he wasn't working at Bain.

Thanks again.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Let's put this to rest Romney took a leave of absence from Bain in February of 1999 to serve as president and CEO of the Salt Lake Olympic games organizing committee when you take a leave of absence from a company you are no longer working for it or running it Romney announced in August of 2001 he would not return to Bain and transferred his ownership to other partners. Let me repeat this for the very slow out there from February 1999 to August 2001 Romney was not running Bain and gave up his ownership end of story case closed get over it.
> ...


No I'm just not blindly partisan.


----------



## Greenbeard (Jul 12, 2012)

Sterling display of the passive, absentee ownership we've all been craving in a leader. Good news for Mitt!


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

If he has committed a felony then so has Bain Capital. Charge him. The Obama camp has the DOJ at their disposal, by all means charge everyone.

I think the Obama campaign should just go for it instead of looking like wimps going for a smear job. They say he's committed a felony. Arrest Romney and prove it. 

Just have Holder round them all up. Or you're desperate, lying and trying to smear the man.And shut the fuck up.

Here's Bain's very terse statement again. 


*  Bain Capital sends the following statement, following today's Boston Globe article reporting that MItt Romney was CEO there until 2002:

    Mitt Romney left Bain Capital in February 1999 to run the Olympics and has had absolutely no involvement with the management or investment activities of the firm or with any of its portfolio companies since the day of his departure.

 Due to the sudden nature of Mr. Romney's departure, he remained the sole stockholder for a time while formal ownership was being documented and transferred to the group of partners who took over management of the firm in 1999. 

 Accordingly, Mr. Romney was reported in various capacities on SEC filings during this period."
*

Bain Capital: Romney left in Feb. 1999 - POLITICO.com


----------



## boilermaker55 (Jul 12, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Let's put this to rest Romney took a leave of absence from Bain in February of 1999 to serve as president and CEO of the Salt Lake Olympic games organizing committee when you take a leave of absence from a company you are no longer working for it or running it Romney announced in August of 2001 he would not return to Bain and transferred his ownership to other partners. Let me repeat this for the very slow out there from February 1999 to August 2001 Romney was not running Bain and gave up his ownership end of story case closed get over it.



How does that put it to rest? Records show he was still getting a salary from Bain during this time. So, was he working for them or...........? 
Tell us.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

The story of Romney's theft of American capital will go on.

He won't reveal his tax returns. 

He must be hiding something pretty big.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Let's put this to rest Romney took a leave of absence from Bain in February of 1999 to serve as president and CEO of the Salt Lake Olympic games organizing committee when you take a leave of absence from a company you are no longer working for it or running it Romney announced in August of 2001 he would not return to Bain and transferred his ownership to other partners. Let me repeat this for the very slow out there from February 1999 to August 2001 Romney was not running Bain and gave up his ownership end of story case closed get over it.
> ...



Why has Romney ever been charged for this crime? I'm not kidding here. What he is being accused of is quite serious.

This information has been out there now for over a decade. Let's see he ran for Governor, didn't come up. He ran in primaries in for the 2008 election and it didn't come up.

Why has this man not been charged with filing supposedly false documents? What would the charge be exactly?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll put this in large print, like a first grade reader. Maybe it will sink in with a different format.

By DYLAN BYERS |
7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT

FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.

"We see little new in the Globe piece. So far, nobody has shown that Romney was actually managing Bain &#8212; even part-time &#8212; during his time at the Olympics, or that he was anything but a passive, absentee owner during that time, as both Romney and Bain have long said," Brooks Jackson, a co-author of the FactCheck piece, told POLITICO today.​
FactCheck.org

(It's on my clipboard, so when dealing with a retard, repetition is apparently required.)


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> If he has committed a felony then so has Bain Capital. Charge him. *The Obama camp has the DOJ at their disposal, by all means charge everyone*.
> 
> I think the Obama campaign should just go for it instead of looking like wimps going for a smear job. They say he's committed a felony. Arrest Romney and prove it.
> 
> ...



Doing so..in the middle of a campaign isn't at all feasible.

However, it appears that Bain is either being truthful..and involved in a crime..or not being truthful.

Personally?

I find it extremely hard to believe that a person with financial hooks and drawing a salary as CEO..isn't on some level involved in the decision making. Especially since, legally, that person is responsible for those decisions.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

boilermaker55 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Let's put this to rest Romney took a leave of absence from Bain in February of 1999 to serve as president and CEO of the Salt Lake Olympic games organizing committee when you take a leave of absence from a company you are no longer working for it or running it Romney announced in August of 2001 he would not return to Bain and transferred his ownership to other partners. Let me repeat this for the very slow out there from February 1999 to August 2001 Romney was not running Bain and gave up his ownership end of story case closed get over it.
> ...


Gee, I wonder how someone would still get money from an employer and not be doing anything for them.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Why didn't the SEC go after Enron? WorldCom? George W. Bush? Bernie Madoff?

Why didn't they catch the derivatives meltdown?

Why?

They are extremely underfunded and packed with political hacks.

That's why.


----------



## Intense (Jul 12, 2012)

*Please try to limit Type Size to #3. Type  size 6 and 7 read like Spam.*


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney was the sole owner of Bain from 1999 to 2002.

Tell me of one case where the sole owner of a multi million dollar company was not involved in making decisions.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Yes Si..he was the Sole Share Holder..

We all know that.

The thing is..he's still responsible for what goes on at Bain.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Thanks Sallow.  I have my settings at 40 posts per page. Your link brought me right back here....


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > boilermaker55 said:
> ...


_Ipse dixit_.

No it doesn't mean that.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

rdean said:


> Why do people insist that Mitt (I like to fire people) Romney as so "moral"?  Remember, this is a guy who coerced 5 young men to hold down a screaming and begging shy youngster so Mitt could hack off the kid's hair because Mitt didn't "approve".  The five men said this episode has haunted them for 40 years but Mitt doesn't remember.  Mitt dressed as a police officer and harassed the unsuspecting in a "fun" manner.  He abused the family pet so terribly, it ran away.  He said he gave it to his sister, but his two sons said it ran away.
> Assault
> Impersonating a police officer
> animal abuse
> All three are against the law.  What does the law mean to the "upper crust" and "top drawer"?



Hey Deanie...didn't you hear the SC ruling that it's NOT illegal to impersonate an officer?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Just here to help, maam.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> *He signed a legal document stating he retired from Bain in 1999* but it looks as if that is untrue.






  You must be confused...




> *Firms 2002 filings identify him as CEO*
> 
> 
> Government documents filed by Mitt Romney and Bain Capital say Romney remained chief executive and chairman of the firm three years beyond ...
> ...






Valerie said:


> *In August 2001, Romney announced that he would not return to Bain Capital.[79] He transferred his ownership to other partners *and negotiated an agreement that allowed him to receive a passive profit share as a retired partner in some Bain Capital entities, including buyout and investment funds.[71][80] *Because the private equity business continued to thrive, this deal brought him millions of dollars in annual income.*[71][/I]
> 
> Bain Capital - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

> *UPDATE: 9:15 p.m. -- *
> 
> The Romney campaign responded by focusing on Romney's involvement with Bain itself, and argued that the state Ballot Law Commission validated their argument that Romney was not involved in day-to-day Bain matters.
> 
> ...



More: Mitt Romney's Own 2002 Testimony Undermines Bain Departure Claim


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



According to the SEC it does.

And Sarbanes-Oxley was introduced to buttress that.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > boilermaker55 said:
> ...



Of ONE company out of the hundred or so under control of Bain.
He owned that ONE company.

C'mon Sallow that's a stretch, don't you think?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > *UPDATE: 9:15 p.m. -- *
> >
> > The Romney campaign responded by focusing on Romney's involvement with Bain itself, and argued that the state Ballot Law Commission validated their argument that Romney was not involved in day-to-day Bain matters.
> >
> ...


I'll put this in large print, like a first grade reader. Maybe it will sink in with a different format.

By DYLAN BYERS |
7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT

FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.

"We see little new in the Globe piece. So far, nobody has shown that Romney was actually managing Bain  even part-time  during his time at the Olympics, or that he was anything but a passive, absentee owner during that time, as both Romney and Bain have long said," Brooks Jackson, a co-author of the FactCheck piece, told POLITICO today.​
FactCheck.org

(It's on my clipboard, so when dealing with a retard, repetition is apparently required.)


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


No, not according to the SEC.  What part of the SEC saying so itself confuses you?


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney's Medicare Fraud.... 

In 1989, Romney led Bain Capital's purchase of Damon Corp., a medical testing company, and took a seat on the Board of Directors to better manage it. During Romney's four years, Bain tripled its investment, and Romney personally made $473,000 -- while Damon plumped its profits with Medicare fraud (running thousands of medical tests doctors didn't want, and billing Medicare for them). The company pled guilty to crimes committed during his tenure and paid a record fine of $119 million. Company President Joseph Isola pleaded no contest to fraud, and a vice president was also convicted. 

Romney claims he "uncovered" the fraudulent claims and "took corrective action," but court records show that he did not notify prosecutors or stop the fraudulent billing. He just asked company lawyers what changes they could make to avoid prosecution, after the feds' LABSCAM prosecution targeted a different medical testing firm. The cheating continued, prosecutors say, until the day Bain sold the company to Corning. Furthermore, Damon Corp. was required to list in various SEC filings any significant legal risks it faced. Romney made no mention of the fraud he "uncovered," even though it led to a $119 million fine, the largest in history. Damon Corp. is another Bain acquisition that later went bankrupt, killing over a thousand jobs -- but not before Bain made $7.4 million in profit. 

Mitt Romney's Skeleton Closet -- political scandals, quotes and character


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney was the sole owner of Bain from 1999 to 2002.
> 
> Tell me of one case where the sole owner of a multi million dollar company was not involved in making decisions.



FORTUNE says different. And I guarantee all hell will break loose if the Obama campaign keeps up this lie. 

I'm just picking this up off a blog, but I'm trying to get the direct link to CNN.

* FORTUNE - Now Fortune has obtained new evidence that supports Romneys version of events.

    Bain Capital began circulating offering documents for its seventh private equity fund in June 2000. Those documents include several pages specifying fund management. The section begins:

    Set forth below is information regarding the background of the senior private equity investment professionals of Bain Capital. Also listed are certain investment professionals responsible for the day-to-day affairs of the Brookside and Sankaty funds, which are affiliated funds of Fund VII.

    It then goes on to list 18 managers of the private equity fund. Mitt Romney is not among them. Same goes for an affiliated co-investment fund, whose private placement memorandum is dated September 2000.

    Then there is Bain Capital Venture Fund  the firms first dedicated venture capital effort  whose private placement memorandum is dated January 2001. Romney also isnt listed among its key investment professionals, or as part of its day-to-day operations or investment committee.*

Boston Globe publishes false Bain story, Obama campaign calls Romney a felon, vindicated Romney campaign demands apology » The Right Scoop -


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Romney brags about his business success, but the vast majority of his money comes from technically legal, completely predatory and unethical business pillaging. He was very successful at leveraged buyouts -- not investing in new companies, but using borrowed money to buy established companies, strip them of resources, and quickly sell them for a profit. How can you make money off a company that fails, you might ask? It's simple -- have it borrow a lot of money and give it to you, take its pension money and any cash in the bank, then sell it or take it public, quickly before it goes bankrupt. If you sell when the economy is good, people will go for it, and you get rich. Sure, a lot of people lose their jobs, and other people lose their money, but you're rich! 

The most famous example is an office supply company called American Pad and Paper. Romney and Bain Capital bought it from Mead Company, when it had total debts of $11 million. By the time they sold it, the company had $400 million in debt -- and Bain had earned $100 million off the deals, between fees it charged the company for managing it and for buying other companies, and profits from selling the company's stock after they took it public (for yet another fee). Bain was later sued by stockholders for fraud in overstating the value of the company.

Mitt Romney's Skeleton Closet -- political scandals, quotes and character


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > *UPDATE: 9:15 p.m. -- *
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfrvaCl4wA]Congressman Mike Coffman: Repeating "I Misspoke And I Apologize" Five Times - YouTube[/ame]

Good stuff!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2012)

Bloodline said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama and Democrats have been the bane of the US economy
> ...



You need to be a native English speaker to get the play on Bain/bane


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

> Bain described Romney in 2001 SEC filings as the "sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president." Another form stated that he owned 100 percent of the company in 2002 and received a six-figure salary from Bain in 2001 and 2002. His listed title: "Executive."



More: Mitt Romney's Own 2002 Testimony Undermines Bain Departure Claim

Bain 2001 SEC filings

If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, quacks like a duck - it's probably a duck.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

OK, here we go. Right at CNN. I think some heads are going to roll over this. The Globe will be up for libel for sure. Mother Jones is going to be in deep shit too. 

*Now Fortune has obtained new evidence that supports Romney's version of events.

Bain Capital began circulating offering documents for its seventh private equity fund in June 2000. Those documents include several pages specifying fund management. The section begins:

    Set forth below is information regarding the background of the senior private equity investment professionals of Bain Capital. Also listed are certain investment professionals responsible for the day-to-day affairs of the Brookside and Sankaty funds, which are affiliated funds of Fund VII.

It then goes on to list 18 managers of the private equity fund. Mitt Romney is not among them. Same goes for an affiliated co-investment fund, whose private placement memorandum is dated September 2000.

Then there is Bain Capital Venture Fund -- the firm's first dedicated venture capital effort -- whose private placement memorandum is dated January 2001. Romney also isn't listed among its "key investment professionals," or as part of its day-to-day operations or investment committee.

All of this could prove problematic for the Obama campaign, which has spent they day crowing over the Globe story (going so far as to hold a media call about it).

"When Mitt Romney ran for governor and now as he's running for president, he consistently claimed he could not be blamed for bankruptcies and layoffs from Bain investments after February 1999 because he departed for the Olympics," said Obama spokeswoman Stephanie Cutter, according to the Globe. "Now, we know that he wasn't telling the truth."

But the contemporaneous Bain documents show that Romney was indeed telling the truth about no longer having operational input at Bain -- which, one should note, is different from no longer having legal or financial ties to the firm.

As Fortune wrote earlier, Romney left Bain suddenly -- rather than as part of an organized transition plan -- after being asked to lead an Olympic organizing committee that had spiraled out of control. Moreover, it was unclear in February 1999 if Romney's leave of absence would be permanent, or if he would return (as he had in 1994, after losing a U.S.Senate race to Ted Kennedy). He didn't formally give up his title and firm ownership until 2002, once the Games had been successful and he was interested in other elective office. In the interim, he continued to fulfill legal obligations such as signing certain documents -- but actual investment and managerial decisions were being made by others. *

Documents: Romney didn't manage Bain funds - The Term Sheet: Fortune's deals blog Term Sheet


----------



## Si modo (Jul 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Reading is Fundamental - not just a program, but a good personal rule:

I'll put this in large print, like a first grade reader. Maybe it will sink in with a different format.

By DYLAN BYERS |
7/12/12 11:43 AM EDT

FactCheck.org is standing by their assessment that Mitt Romney did not actively manage Bain Capital after February 1999, despite today's Boston Globe report that he was CEO there until 2002.

"We see little new in the Globe piece. So far, nobody has shown that Romney was actually managing Bain  even part-time  during his time at the Olympics, or that he was anything but a passive, absentee owner during that time, as both Romney and Bain have long said," Brooks Jackson, a co-author of the FactCheck piece, told POLITICO today.​
FactCheck.org

(It's on my clipboard, so when dealing with a retard, repetition is apparently required.)


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > Bain described Romney in 2001 SEC filings as the "sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president." Another form stated that he owned 100 percent of the company in 2002 and received a six-figure salary from Bain in 2001 and 2002. His listed title: "Executive."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney brags about his business success, but the vast majority of his money comes from technically legal, completely predatory and unethical business pillaging. He was very successful at leveraged buyouts -- not investing in new companies, but using borrowed money to buy established companies, strip them of resources, and quickly sell them for a profit. How can you make money off a company that fails, you might ask? It's simple -- have it borrow a lot of money and give it to you, take its pension money and any cash in the bank, then sell it or take it public, quickly before it goes bankrupt. If you sell when the economy is good, people will go for it, and you get rich. Sure, a lot of people lose their jobs, and other people lose their money, but you're rich!
> 
> The most famous example is an office supply company called American Pad and Paper. Romney and Bain Capital bought it from Mead Company, when it had total debts of $11 million. By the time they sold it, the company had $400 million in debt -- and Bain had earned $100 million off the deals, between fees it charged the company for managing it and for buying other companies, and profits from selling the company's stock after they took it public (for yet another fee). Bain was later sued by stockholders for fraud in overstating the value of the company.
> 
> Mitt Romney's Skeleton Closet -- political scandals, quotes and character



Hey snookums!

Your source links back to...your source!
Is that your blog?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

And to follow up on Si Mondo's post, Fortune agrees.

*"But the contemporaneous Bain documents show that Romney was indeed telling the truth about no longer having operational input at Bain -- which, one should note, is different from no longer having legal or financial ties to the firm.

As Fortune wrote earlier, Romney left Bain suddenly -- rather than as part of an organized transition plan -- after being asked to lead an Olympic organizing committee that had spiraled out of control. Moreover, it was unclear in February 1999 if Romney's leave of absence would be permanent, or if he would return (as he had in 1994, after losing a U.S.Senate race to Ted Kennedy).

 He didn't formally give up his title and firm ownership until 2002, once the Games had been successful and he was interested in other elective office. 

In the interim, he continued to fulfill legal obligations such as signing certain documents -- but actual investment and managerial decisions were being made by others.*

Documents: Romney didn't manage Bain funds - The Term Sheet: Fortune's deals blog Term Sheet


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 12, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> OK, here we go. Right at CNN. I think some heads are going to roll over this. The Globe will be up for libel for sure. Mother Jones is going to be in deep shit too.
> 
> *Now Fortune has obtained new evidence that supports Romney's version of events.
> 
> ...



Ooops.







Obutthead's true colors have been shown.  He's a rat bastard that will lie, cheat and steal to win.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Bain described Romney in 2001 SEC filings as the "sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president." Another form stated that he owned 100 percent of the company in 2002 and received a six-figure salary from Bain in 2001 and 2002. His listed title: "Executive."
> ...



Cool! 
Now can you comprehend what the SEC doc REALLY means, not just your spin.

Bet you can't!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

FactCheck.org: Romney 'would be guilty of a federal felony' by claiming 1999 departure - POLITICO.com


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> FactCheck.org: Romney 'would be guilty of a federal felony' by claiming 1999 departure - POLITICO.com



You really should read Si Mondo's posts.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 12, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



So your spam worthy defense is that he was merely an "absentee, passive owner" of the company during that time.

lol


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's the point people.

It's not about left, right or middle.
It's about getting out the facts, and avoiding the spin.

Look what has happened in this thread!

This is what our country has come to and it's a damned shame!


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

in documents from July 2000 and February 2001

Romney listed his &#8220;principal occupation&#8221;


as &#8220;Managing Director&#8221; of Bain


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh and everyone is supposed to believe the Boston Globe. Oh this is getting better by the minute 

* The Boston Globe then admits to plagiarizing the story from a couple of leftist conspiracy nuts instead of from their own reporting, and then Fortune drops the big bomb on the story and completely vindicates Romney:*

The Globe plagiarized their story. Ruh roh. 

Boston Globe publishes false Bain story, Obama campaign calls Romney a felon, vindicated Romney campaign demands apology » The Right Scoop -

Isn't this the same paper that backs Warren and her high cheek bones?


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Here's the point people.
> 
> It's not about left, right or middle.
> It's about getting out the facts, and avoiding the spin.
> ...



What is a shame is the damage the Republican Party has done to America.

Bush almost destroyed us. Obama has brought us back.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

*Lakhota, please report me instead of slamming my inbox with PMs.
Make your good on your threats, like a man, OK?*


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the point people.
> ...



Snookums, you didn't respond to my post regarding your link!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > FactCheck.org: Romney 'would be guilty of a federal felony' by claiming 1999 departure - POLITICO.com
> ...



I guess you also believe Factcheck.org when they say Clinton balanced the budget for THREE years.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> in documents from July 2000 and February 2001
> 
> Romney listed his principal occupation
> 
> ...



You really should go back and read the past few pages of the thread.

Fortune has just completely destroyed the Boston Globe story that plagiarized the Mother Jones story. 

Documents: Romney didn't manage Bain funds - The Term Sheet: Fortune's deals blog Term Sheet


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 12, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Oh and everyone is supposed to believe the Boston Globe. Oh this is getting better by the minute
> 
> * The Boston Globe then admits to plagiarizing the story from a couple of leftist conspiracy nuts instead of from their own reporting, and then Fortune drops the big bomb on the story and completely vindicates Romney:*
> 
> ...




 

Hey Obutthead ... please, by all means, keep   



> The Boston Globe then admits to plagiarizing the story from a couple of leftist conspiracy nuts ... The Globe plagiarized their story.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> *Lakhota, please report me instead of slamming my inbox with PMs.
> Make your good on your threats, like a man, OK?*



Are you deranged.  You've sent me SEVEN caustic PMs since 9:46 PM.  And after the last one I reported you.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney brags about his business success, but the vast majority of his money comes from technically legal, completely predatory and unethical business pillaging. He was very successful at leveraged buyouts -- not investing in new companies, but using borrowed money to buy established companies, strip them of resources, and quickly sell them for a profit. How can you make money off a company that fails, you might ask? It's simple -- have it borrow a lot of money and give it to you, take its pension money and any cash in the bank, then sell it or take it public, quickly before it goes bankrupt. If you sell when the economy is good, people will go for it, and you get rich. Sure, a lot of people lose their jobs, and other people lose their money, but you're rich!
> ...



No, not my blog. Too busy making money to have a blog.

Here are the sources, sweetheart....

Medicare Fraud Sources -- Back 

Plenty of 'pitting' preceded Romney's profits, By Robert Gavin and Sacha Pfeiffer, the Boston Globe (reprinted in the Utah Deseret News), July 3 2007 

Romney Supervised Medical Testing Company Guilty Of Massive Medicare Fraud, by Rick Ungar, Forbes Magazine, 1/21/2012 

Romney profited on firm later tied to fraud, by Frank Phillips, Boston Globe, 10/10/2002 "Hunting Sources" -- Back


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 12, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here's video of Romney saying he worked at Bain for 25 years....1977 to 2002.....
> ...



Hey stupid..................I actually served in the U.S. Navy from 1982 until 2002 (20 years and retired) and I can tell you that your statement of the Navy doing it is factually wrong.

The MOST you can have added onto your Time In Service is the ONE YEAR that you are allowed to DEP (Delayed Entry Program) out for, and that will count towards your total service count, which is why I retired after 20 years, but am actually credited with a little over 20 1/2 years of service.

If you're thinking about the leave time you can accrue and retire early, the MOST you can do that for is around 75 days.  Why?  Because you are only allowed to carry over 60 days worth of leave per year if you don't use it.  BTW..........if you have over 60 days at the time of your yearly date?  It becomes an either use it or lose it proposition.  Me personally?  I went active in July (my anniversary date for leave) and when I went on retirement leave in May, I had around 72 days worth of leave saved.

No......................you can't use the Navy as a way to back up your bullshit statement. 

And by the way..............I was a Personnelman (paper pusher, which is why I know the regs), and you're full of shit Becki.

Did you actually serve?   If not, shut the fuck up because obviously you haven't got clue one as to what you're talking about.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> *Lakhota, please report me instead of slamming my inbox with PMs.
> Make your good on your threats, like a man, OK?*



*Sorry about the spelling. It should read 'Lakhota'.
I get your screen name and my nephews heritage mixed up, dammit. I shouldn't do that to my nephew.*


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the point people.
> ...





You must be a speech writer for Obama. Are you the one that wrote the line "we're heading in the right direction" for Obama when he was commenting on the latest job statistics?

You know the one that made it 41 months in a row that unemployment has been over 8%?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 12, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > in documents from July 2000 and February 2001
> ...



Yeah..............sure..............some right wing spin site is going to get to the truth.........

If that's actually the case, why are the documents listing Romney as CEO of Bain until 2002? 

Oh yeah.............if he didn't work there since 1999, why did they continue to pay him a salary until 2002?  Do corporations like that normally hire people to not show up for work?  I thought only the Mafia did that.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Time to view the charts....


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Americans net worth is up $10 trillion dollars since Obama took office....

http://research.stlouisfed.org/fred2/data/TNWBSHNO.txt


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > *Lakhota, please report me instead of slamming my inbox with PMs.
> ...






New definition of caustic: Asking someone to partake of all facts.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2012)

Factcheck.org said Clinton balanced the budget for THREE years in a row.  Do you wingnuts believe that?


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Links Snookums?
And don't start with the unsourced charts or I'll have...have to...  I'll think of something!


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Romney Supervised Medical Testing Company Guilty Of Massive Medicare Fraud - Forbes


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Boston Globe Online / Metro | Region / Romney profited on firm later tied to fraud


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

Mitt Romney&#8217;s campaign asked for a correction on Thursday&#8217;s Globe story, but did not dispute any facts in the article (file/The Boston Globe) 

Obama campaign accuses Mitt Romney of lying about Bain tenure - The Boston Globe

The Romney campaign called such statements by the Obama team &#8220;reckless&#8221; and asked the Globe to print a correction, which it has declined to do.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Thanks! 
If he's found guilty then hang him high!

But we all remember what happened to Angelo, right?


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

Two other documents contain similar information, the Globe found. In his first year as governor of Massachusetts, in 2003, Romney disclosed to the State Ethics Commission that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002. Romney&#8217;s state financial disclosure forms indicate he earned at least $100,000 as a Bain &#8220;executive&#8221; in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.

Obama campaign accuses Mitt Romney of lying about Bain tenure - The Boston Globe


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> Mitt Romneys campaign asked for a correction on Thursdays Globe story, but did not dispute any facts in the article (file/The Boston Globe)
> 
> Obama campaign accuses Mitt Romney of lying about Bain tenure - The Boston Globe
> 
> The Romney campaign called such statements by the Obama team reckless and asked the Globe to print a correction, which it has declined to do.



No..............correcting actual facts and rewriting history is strictly the realm of FAUX Nooze and the GOP.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



The story of Romney's finances is just beginning.

Sankaty is the real nut. It's the one he tried to hide.


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2012)

The firm did not respond to Globe questions about why SEC filings show Romney in control of five Bain Capital business partnerships that were formed in January 2002 &#8212; long after Romney claims to have left.


----------



## tererun (Jul 12, 2012)

Yet another issue Romney is on both sides of. So I guiess the excuse that the romtards are using is that Obgama used the same time machine we know he had because he forged his hawaii birth certificate to go back in time and forge mittens name on his company ownership records and foreign company records. 

just another chunk in the huge pile of evuidence that romney is a liar, and that repubtarsds are all also liars. This won't hurt romney with his base as the truth means nothing to them, and it won't hurt romney with the dems because they already were voting for Obama. The only question is will this hurt romney with swing voters? I predict polls coming that show it will hurt him, and it won't hurt him, and that it will improve his standing.


----------



## Listening (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Scott Walker lost the election.......oh wait......

You suck as a pundit.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Listening said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Why did Romney hide Sankaty?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Bain has guided more companies from failure to success than not.  obama has guided the whole country into failure.



So the truth only matters when its a lefty distorting it?


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Bain has guided more companies from failure to success than not.  obama has guided the whole country into failure.
> ...



Why did Romney hide Sankaty?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> Two other documents contain similar information, the Globe found. In his first year as governor of Massachusetts, in 2003, Romney disclosed to the State Ethics Commission that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002. Romney&#8217;s state financial disclosure forms indicate he earned at least $100,000 as a Bain &#8220;executive&#8221; in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.
> 
> Obama campaign accuses Mitt Romney of lying about Bain tenure - The Boston Globe



This must be why Romney refuses to release 10 years of tax returns.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2012)

FactCheck.org : FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> FactCheck.org : FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet



Factcheck.org must be telling the truth, because they also say Clinton balanced the budget THREE years in a row.


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> FactCheck.org : FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet



The Globe story just came out today.

Fackcheck will have to change their tune.


----------



## Listening (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > FactCheck.org : FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet
> ...



And you will need to change your diaper.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Romney could put much of this to rest by releasing additional personal financial information, including the tax returns that would indicate his income from Bain Capital sources during that time.
> ...



So you're claiming he lied on SEC documents?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > Bain described Romney in 2001 SEC filings as the "sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president." Another form stated that he owned 100 percent of the company in 2002 and received a six-figure salary from Bain in 2001 and 2002. His listed title: "Executive."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldernwiser (Jul 13, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Or did he just lie to the Massachusetts Ballot Law Commission?



> In Romneys 2002 race for governor, he testified before the state Ballot Law Commission that his separation from Bain in 1999 had been a leave of absence and not a final departure.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> FactCheck.org : FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet





> July 2, 2012


.





> In fact, if the Obama campaign were correct, Romney would be guilty of a federal felony by certifying on federal financial disclosure forms that he left active management of Bain Capital in February 1999.



Yep, he would be, wouldn't he?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > FactCheck.org : FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet
> ...



They are only telling the truth when it makes the Democrats look bad.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 13, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



He either lied then or he's lying now.


Of course, a change of position is nothing new for Mitt Flip Flop


I guess there's a 3rd possibility - its a giant SEC conspiracy.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > FactCheck.org : FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet
> ...



Why don't you point out exactly what they got wrong?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > FactCheck.org : FactCheck to Obama Camp: Your Complaint is All Wet
> ...



The Globe story came out on 31 Oct 2002, which was 10 years ago, want to try again?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You're bordering on spam Si....and you didn't address my post where in the same article above, factcheck says it isn't written in stone....


----------



## oldernwiser (Jul 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



And then came out again Thursday with what they didn't have on Rmoney 10 years ago.

Catch yourself up here, it's a good read.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



What exactly did the Boston Globe story get wrong?  Was Romney identified as the CEO and single owner of Bain placed on SEC filings from 1999 to 2002?  Were five different corporations set up, that were owned by Bain, which had Mitt's signature?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



All of it. No. No.

Learn how to read an SEC report.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



[COLOR="Blue[COLOR="blue"]"]They got it wrong when they intimated it was a corporation.  They were investment accounts.  Retirement accounts.  Bain didn't have a thing to do with them.  They were personal accounts[/COLOR][/COLOR].



> J.W. Verrett, an attorney and economics scholar at George Washington University's Mercatus Center, also told Fox News that the original Globe report appeared to "be confused" about the SEC filings.
> 
> He noted they refer to "Bain Capital VI," which he described as an investment separate from Bain Capital itself.
> 
> "Saying that Governor Romney was the CEO of Bain Capital VI* is like saying that I am the CEO of my retirement account *... it's a silly bit of legalese and it doesn't also mean I am CEO of all the companies in which I invest," he said in an email.



*If Obama sincerely thinks Romney committed a felony, he has an obligation to have the DOJ press charges.  We'll be waiting to see if he does just that.*
Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ey-demands-apology-over-felony/#ixzz20UYFNvsJ


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 13, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Define "not a thing"


----------



## Ravi (Jul 13, 2012)

oldernwiser said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Romney wants both things to be true. And he wants to distance himself from what Bain did while "he wasn't there" though still total owner, ceo and president. It's gonna be tough.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > in documents from July 2000 and February 2001
> ...



Not really.  Mittens has so stepped into it on this one, it isn't funny.  

It brings up questions about his basic honesty.  (Not that there should be any questions about Romney's honesty... he doesn't have any.)


----------



## Toro (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Obama graduated from Harvard Law and went back home to help poor people.
> 
> Romney graduated from Harvard Law and looted American companies and shipped their jobs overseas.
> 
> Which one really cares about America?



Mitt knows how to create jobs. Obama knows how to spread the wealth. 

With employment at multi-decades lows, I'll take the job creator.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Obama graduated from Harvard Law and went back home to help poor people.
> ...



Like you really care about jobs...   

Or America.  

Go back to Canada.


----------



## Toro (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll be an American soon, Joe Ampad. 

And yes, I care about jobs and this country. I've done well under Obama, thankyouverymuch, so if he wins, my life won't change much, unlike you, whom we might read about going postal in downtown Chicago if Romney wins. 

Romney left Bain in 99.  I know that haters such as yourself will do and say anything, but if you don't have your head up your ass, you know Romney stopped working there. Being an owner does not mean being actively involved.




JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> I'll be an American soon, Joe Ampad.
> 
> And yes, I care about jobs and this country. I've done well under Obama, thankyouverymuch, so if he wins, my life won't change much, unlike you, whom we might read about going postal in downtown Chicago if Romney wins.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on becoming an American!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> I'll be an American soon, Joe Ampad.
> 
> And yes, I care about jobs and this country. I've done well under Obama, thankyouverymuch, so if he wins, my life won't change much, unlike you, whom we might read about going postal in downtown Chicago if Romney wins.
> 
> ...



Yes, your willingness to fuck people over and not care about fellow people is well noted. 

By the way, I've done okay under Obama as in my situation hasn't gotten worse, unlike it did repeatedly under Bush. 

My worry is the assholes will crash the economy in order to try to engineer a Romney win. Otherwise, he's kind of useless and people don't really like him.  

To the point, though. Romney still got paid 100,000 a year as a executive and profited from Bain's activities.  I think it's a real stretch to claim he didn't have a finger in the pie or that someone was going to do something that was contrary to his intent.  

Ken Lay tried that defense and it didnt' work.


----------



## asterism (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Where is the Walker indictment?


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 13, 2012)

Stupid is as stupid does and the sheep will follow.  Axlerod is really starting to look foolish, he should resign as Obama's campaign manager.  

Why isn't Obama running on his record??  He is the incumbent, after all.  He's had almost four years of (cough, cough) accomplishments.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Stupid is as stupid does and the sheep will follow.  Axlerod is really starting to look foolish, he should resign as Obama's campaign manager.
> 
> Why isn't Obama running on his record??  He is the incumbent, after all.  He's had almost four years of (cough, cough) accomplishments.


Oh dear.  You brought up Obama's record.  Now, now, don't deflect like that in a campaign.  We are in the middle of a perfectly imaginary drool fest about what didn't happen.

How dare you fuck with the droolers like that.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 13, 2012)

Now even some Republican leaders are telling Romney to release his tax returns.


----------



## Annie (Jul 13, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Now even some Republican leaders are telling Romney to release his tax returns.



There are always those.  Will say the Democrats are better at not undermining each other. No calls for Obama to release all of his school records and the other nonsense that keeps being 'demanded' from folks that shouldn't be doing so. 

Hopefully those 'Republicans' will read WaPo and Fortune and get the facts of how Obama and Co. are lying.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Obama graduated from Harvard Law and went back home to help poor people.
> ...



No, he absolutely, doesn't. What he knows is who to generate a maximum return on investment. 

Which is why he should have never included Bain Capital in his reasons to be President, or at least never said he "created" jobs.

That wasn't ever his function in the private sector.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be an American soon, Joe Ampad.
> ...







RIP Kenny Boy..


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid is as stupid does and the sheep will follow.  Axlerod is really starting to look foolish, he should resign as Obama's campaign manager.
> ...



He is.

You guys just keep shouting "Fail, fail, fail".

In your circle you've unmoored the meanings of the words fail and success.

Bush was a "successful" President in Conservatopia. And Obama wasn't..

Well..

No thanks.


----------



## del (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...



bush sucked

defying the odds, obama sucks worse.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Follow the money. If we see the Koch's or Willard suddenly start to lawyer up,



The question is, when are we going to see you start to sober up? 

You remind me of a guy on a bad acid trip I encountered. He said "Ronald Reagan is a space alien from Andromeda" The aliens are mutilating cows to learn to clone human slaves - I DEMAND an investigation into Reagan cloning slaves.

Just like you, the drugged out fool made a false allegation, coupled it with an absurd rumor, then went into faux outrage.



> or his campaign contributions soar from his fascist masters, you can be beat Obama's got some damning evidence against Willard for committing a federal felony.



So you're under the influence of LSD, then?


----------



## theHawk (Jul 13, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Mitt Romney and his departure from Bain - The Washington Post
> 
> GOD, you people are starting to make me want to vote for him...



Case closed.




> By virtually all accounts, Romney was focused on the Olympics in the 1999-2002 period. Yet because Romney had not legally separated from Bain, his name is littered across Securities and Exchange Commission filings concerning Bain Capital deals during this period. The crazy quilt of private-equity structures, in some ways, makes his ownership appear even more ominous, as the filings list hundreds of thousands of shares controlled by Romney.
> 
> Even so, it is a real stretch to claim that Romney  himself  closed these stores. No evidence has emerged that he was involved in the KB Toys transaction. Indeed, *when creditors sued over the dividend payment, they named* six Bain-controlled entities and *three Bain executives *who had served on the board of KB Holdings.
> 
> ...




Carry on, dipshits....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Romney signed documents that identified him as a chief executive of Bain Capital with SEC.



Is that right, Mr. Integrity?



> Additionally, Romney was still profitting from the company.



Oh - My - Gawd...

He PROFITED? Glorious Peoples Union not allow Profit, KILL the Capitalist, workers of the world unite in violence.


You fucking Communists are a crack up.



> So, either he lied to the SEC and was NOT a chief executive..or is lying to the public about his role at Bain.



Or, you're a fucking moron spewing partisan idiocy. 

I'm going with option #3


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 13, 2012)

Little Green Footballs - Romney Testified in 2002 That He Attended Bain Board Meetings


WASHINGTON &#8212; Mitt Romney&#8217;s repeated claim that he played no part in executive decision-making related to Bain after 1999 is false, according to Romney&#8217;s own testimony in June 2002, in which he admitted to sitting on the board of the Lifelike Co., a doll maker that was a Bain investment during the period.

Romney has consistently insisted that he was too busy organizing the 2002 Winter Olympics to take part in Bain business between 1999 and that event. But in the testimony, which was provided to The Huffington Post, Romney noted that he regularly traveled back to Massachusetts. &#8220;[T]here were a number of social trips and business trips that brought me back to Massachusetts, board meetings, Thanksgiving and so forth,&#8221; he said.

Romney&#8217;s sworn testimony was given as part of a hearing to determine whether he had sufficient residency status in Massachusetts to run for governor.

Romney testified that he &#8220;remained on the board of the Staples Corporation and Marriott International, the Life Like Corporation&#8221; at the time.

Yet in the Aug. 12, 2011, federal disclosure form filed as part of his presidential bid, he said, &#8220;Mr. Romney retired from Bain Capital on February 11, 1999 to head the Salt Lake Organizing Committee. Since February 11, 1999, Mr. Romney has not had any active role with any Bain Capital entity and has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way.&#8221;


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> You have it backwards.
> 
> Charge Romney with a felony and have Holder appoint someone from the DOJ to prove this accusation in court.
> 
> By all means, lay charges.



Careful, the most corrupt AG in history isn't above that. Holder isn't above mass arrests of ALL opponents of the party.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Little Green Footballs - Romney Testified in 2002 That He Attended Bain Board Meetings


ZOMG!  Ground-fucking-breaking.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 13, 2012)

that is sworn testimony by the man saying he came back to go to Bain meetings.

either way he lied to someone


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> So, you think Mom and Pop stores pay more than Staples?
> 
> lol



Rati doesn't think. Rati isn't capable of thought. Rati regurgitates what the leftist hate sites train her to regurgitate. That is the extent of her abilities.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Romney signed documents that identified him as a chief executive of Bain Capital with SEC.
> ...



Basically I do a reset from thread to thread in terms of posters. And you never disappoint.

You invalidate any "argument" you may have when your first post in any given thread engages in personal attacks.

First, because it displays that you personalize public issues and are dealing with them on an emotional level.

Second, because personal attacks are a tried and true method of shutting down communication. What happens after a personal attack is generally not discourse, but trading barbs.

In any case..we are basically done here..

Flame on!


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Little Green Footballs - Romney Testified in 2002 That He Attended Bain Board Meetings



From your link... 





> Romneys sworn testimony was given as part of a hearing to determine whether he had sufficient residency status in Massachusetts to run for governor.
> 
> *Romney testified that he remained on the board of the Staples Corporation and Marriott International, the Life Like Corporation at the time.*
> 
> Yet in the Aug. 12, 2011, federal disclosure form filed as part of his presidential bid, he said, *Mr. Romney retired from Bain Capital on February 11, 1999 to head the Salt Lake Organizing Committee. Since February 11, 1999, Mr. Romney has not had any active role with any Bain Capital entity and has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way.*



See what you did there?? You changed companies. 

Fail.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Your 'argument"?  In case you haven't noticed, you haven't one.  And, it's been that way for a while.

Just sayin'.  RIF.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Little Green Footballs - Romney Testified in 2002 That He Attended Bain Board Meetings
> ...



Naw..but it is another nail in the coffin of the "I didn't have anything to do with Bain's decisions" meme, that Romney is floating.

He's basically going to have to squash this at some point. But I am betting he's waiting on that..and hopefully by then..it will be to late.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Little Green Footballs - Romney Testified in 2002 That He Attended Bain Board Meetings
> ...



Her link failed her again??

Color me shocked.


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Two other documents contain similar information, the Globe found. In his first year as governor of Massachusetts, in 2003, Romney disclosed to the State Ethics Commission that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002. Romneys state financial disclosure forms indicate he earned at least $100,000 as a Bain executive in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.

Obama campaign accuses Mitt Romney of lying about Bain tenure - The Boston Globe


yep. true story


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Your 'argument"?  In case you haven't noticed, you haven't one.  And, it's been that way for a while.
> 
> Just sayin'.  RIF.





Good one Si..good one.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Follow the money. If we see the Koch's or Willard suddenly start to lawyer up,
> ...



There are those who have been convinced that the entire British Royal Family are lizard aliens.   What's the difference?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Well, he didn't have anything to do with Bain's decisions during that time.

 He's gonna have to squash that independent documents say exactly that. Yeah, that's really quite a nail ya have there.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Little Green Footballs - Romney Testified in 2002 That He Attended Bain Board Meetings
> ...



It sort of is a fail.

Bain's statement is comical.

Almost as good as "I did not have sex with that woman".


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Little Green Footballs - Romney Testified in 2002 That He Attended Bain Board Meetings
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON  Mitt Romneys repeated claim that he played no part in executive decision-making related to Bain after 1999 is false, according to Romneys own testimony in June 2002, in which he admitted to sitting on the board of the Lifelike Co., a doll maker that was a Bain investment during the period.
> ...



get it now


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> Mitt *Romney&#8217;s campaign* asked for a correction on Thursday&#8217;s Globe story, but *did not dispute any facts in the article *(file/The Boston Globe)
> 
> Obama campaign accuses Mitt Romney of lying about Bain tenure - The Boston Globe
> 
> The Romney campaign called such statements by the Obama team &#8220;reckless&#8221; and asked the Globe to print a correction, which it has declined to do.



in documents from July 2000 and February 2001

Willard Mitt Romney listed his &#8220;principal occupation&#8221;


as &#8220;Managing Director&#8221; of Bain


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


And the SEC says the same thing as Bain.

I know you have fantasies of what you want all this to say, but fantasies are not reality.

You're looking brain damaged....again.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



We've been around this before.

But the fact remains that he signed documents that represented himself as the sole share owner and chief executive of Bain. That makes him legally responsible for what Bain did during that time. And..it might open Romney up to lawsuits from investors if that is the case.

But to another point.

If Romney had nothing to do with Bain, but represented himself as it's chief executive, how does that fare in his argument to run the country?

Is he going to run it in "name" only?

Because that's what George W. Bush seemed to do.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2012)

Democrats believe lies because they HAVE to.  It's all they have.  It's not like a democrat could tell themselves that obama has been a good presdident.


----------



## oldernwiser (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Easy enough to do - show us those tax filings. Be open and above board. Just come across with the paperwork without consulting with counsel first.

"A man with nothing to hide, hides nothing".


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



They absolutely do not say the same thing as Bain does.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Well, the SEC confirms what Bain says.


Oh, wait?  Are you a conspiracist?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 13, 2012)

oldernwiser said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



he either act like his dad or is done.


he lied in sworn tesitimony or lied to the SEC.

he cant have it both ways


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 13, 2012)

Romney already has enough problems to sink him.  This is just gravy.  Even if this were to be resolved with zero political harm to Romney,

that only puts him back to even.  Back to all his other problems.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats believe lies because they HAVE to.  It's all they have.  It's not like a democrat could tell themselves that obama has been a good presdident.



He been better then good..he's been great.

People who like Obama, like his record and are voting for him.

People who are voting for Romney have no idea what his record is..and are voting for him because they absolutely hate Obama.


----------



## Liability (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats believe lies because they HAVE to.  It's all they have.  It's not like a democrat could tell themselves that obama has been a good presdident.
> ...





President Obama has a been a CLUSTERFUCK.  HE HAS BEEN A NEARLY COMPLETE DISASTER.

President Obama *sucks* at the job.

He is a fail.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Si? Do you understand what SEC is?

They do and did not confirm what Romney has said.

They released documentation showing that Romney was indeed the sole share holder and chief executive.

That makes him totally responsible for Bain.

That conflicts with Romney's story.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


You have a failure in that logical progression.  I would hint that it starts at "that makes", but, I doubt you can figure that out at this point.

Brain damage.


----------



## Liability (Jul 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> * * * *
> 
> 
> he lied in sworn *tesitimony *or lied to the SEC.
> ...



I don't know what "tesitimony" is.  

TderpM remains an illiterate shit.

In any event, and more to the point, TderpM misses the obvious -- as per usual.

Romney cannot have it 'both" ways, but he CAN have it "neither" way.

For, so far, nobody has shown even one Romney lie in this matter.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> RIP Kenny Boy..



OBAMA IZZZ SAVEDED!!!! 


Fucking partisan moron.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2012)

Obama is running his campaign like he does this nation. With a lot of lies and half truths. Can anyone say dirty politics?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Liability said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > * * * *
> ...


The theme is "he lied because I don't understand what the SEC and Bain are saying".


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



This is the exact point your argument has completely collapsed.

Done here..


----------



## Liability (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Except that it is *your* argument that has collapsed.  You just don't see it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 13, 2012)

Liability said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Do you really think that kind of cartoonish hysterical hyperbole adds anything of value to the conversation?  Really?

What does it contribute?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Basically I do a reset from thread to thread in terms of posters. And you never disappoint.
> 
> You invalidate any "argument" you may have when your first post in any given thread engages in personal attacks.



You're an idiot Shallow.

You're a partisan buffoon spewing utter horseshit, and you know it full well. You take a fucknut story from the hate sites and come over here with your faux outrage and tales of massive wrong doing.

There's nothing there.

You know it.

I know it.

Obama knows it.

But you honestly believe that if you can create enough theatrics, somehow this will get Romney and save Obama from losing the election.

It's fucking stupid, and unlike Lakhota and the other stupid fucks, you know that it's fucking stupid.

Yet you spew it anyway, because your partisanship overwhelms your sense.



> First, because it displays that you personalize public issues and are dealing with them on an emotional level.
> 
> Second, because personal attacks are a tried and true method of shutting down communication. What happens after a personal attack is generally not discourse, but trading barbs.
> 
> ...



Yawn....


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Liability said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


That's why I say brain damage.  At this point, I am serious.  It's not just a flame.


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Willard Mitt Romney has been lying for a long time.



> Romney emerged as the public face of the Olympic effort, appearing in photographs, news stories and on Olympics pins.[119] Robert H. Garff, the chair of the organizing committee, later said that "It was obvious that he had an agenda larger than just the Olympics,"[119] and that Romney wanted to use the Olympics to propel himself into the national spotlight and a political career.[124][131] Garff believed the initial budget shortfall was not as bad as Romney portrayed, given there were still three years to reorganize.[124] Utah Senator Bob Bennett said that much of the needed federal money was already in place and an analysis by The Boston Globe stated that the committee already had nearly $1 billion in committed revenues.[124] Olympics critic Steve Pace, who led Utahns for Responsible Public Spending, thought Romney exaggerated the initial fiscal state in order to lay the groundwork for a well-publicized rescue.[131] Kenneth Bullock, another board member of the organizing committee and also head of the Utah League of Cities and Towns, often clashed with Romney at the time, and later said that Romney deserved some credit for the turnaround but not as much as he claimed:[119] Bullock said: "He tried very hard to build an image of himself as a savior, the great white hope. He was very good at characterizing and castigating people and putting himself on a pedestal."[124]
> 
> Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

oldernwiser said:


> [
> Easy enough to do - show us those tax filings. Be open and above board. Just come across with the paperwork without consulting with counsel first.
> 
> "A man with nothing to hide, hides nothing".



There's an old story about Lyndon Johnson. He was running for state office and began floating, through the mindless partisan hacks that define the democrats, stories that his opponent was a homosexual. His campaign manager said "Lyndon, you can't call Coke Stevenson a cock sucker - you can't prove that he's a cock sucker." Johnson replied, "I don't need to prove he sucks cocks, I just need to get him to deny it."

That's what you're doing here.

The proper term is "demagoguery."


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 13, 2012)

Romnoid falsely mis-represented his employment history on S.E.C. (Security and Exchange Commission).  To do  so is fraud and such fraud is a FELONY!!


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2012)

bravoactual said:


> Romnoid falsely mis-represented his employment history on S.E.C. (Security and Exchange Commission).  To do  so is fraud and such fraud is a FELONY!!



Hack


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 13, 2012)

oldernwiser said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Tell that to Barry, hypocrite!


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

bravoactual said:


> Romnoid falsely mis-represented his employment history on S.E.C. (Security and Exchange Commission).  To do  so is fraud and such fraud is a FELONY!!


Fraud IS a felony.  So is rape.  Romney did neither.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> They absolutely do not say the same thing as Bain does.



ROFL

You'll say anything for your Messiah®, won't you?

You look like an idiot - seriously. You've sunk to Truthmatters level.


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

bravoactual said:


> Romnoid falsely mis-represented his employment history on S.E.C. (Security and Exchange Commission).  To do  so is fraud and such fraud is a FELONY!!



Willard misrepresents most everything...



> Robert H. Garff, the chair of the organizing committee, later said that "It was obvious that he had an agenda larger than just the Olympics,"[119] and that Romney wanted to use the Olympics to propel himself into the national spotlight and a political career.[124][131] Garff believed the initial budget shortfall was not as bad as Romney portrayed, given there were still three years to reorganize.[124] Utah Senator Bob Bennett said that much of the needed federal money was already in place and an analysis by The Boston Globe stated that the committee already had nearly $1 billion in committed revenues.[124] Olympics critic Steve Pace, who led Utahns for Responsible Public Spending, thought Romney exaggerated the initial fiscal state in order to lay the groundwork for a well-publicized rescue.[131] Kenneth Bullock, another board member of the organizing committee and also head of the Utah League of Cities and Towns, often clashed with Romney at the time, and later said that Romney deserved some credit for the turnaround but not as much as he claimed:[119] Bullock said: "He tried very hard to build an image of himself as a savior, the great white hope. He was very good at characterizing and castigating people and putting himself on a pedestal."[124] Willlard Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > They absolutely do not say the same thing as Bain does.
> ...



And you're a dirty diaper poopyhead.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Romnoid falsely mis-represented his employment history on S.E.C. (Security and Exchange Commission).  To do  so is fraud and such fraud is a FELONY!!
> ...



The fiscal conservative..speaks!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f61My9muRNw]Video: Romney Wants Government Money - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Tell that to Barry, hypocrite!



The axiom is true, undeniable:

There is no hypocrisy like demopocrisy.

They are demopocrites. Proud demagogues of the demopocrite party.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not one for conspiracy theories, but I have an idea as to why Mittens won't come clean about Bain and when he left. I think he probably just stayed on in title only so he could keep collecting big checks, but probably did leave for all other intents and purposes. So if he admits to that, he looks like even more of a rich douchebag, just gaming the paperwork for a few more hundred thousand bucks a year, and that will further complicate his "connection to the people" problem.

Honestly, I'm starting to think the GOP made a massive mistake in not going with almost ANYONE else. Because even as a staunch Obama supporter, I know a more relatable candidate would be SMOKING Obama on the economic front. All the polls show that people know the economy sucks, but no one really TRUSTS Romney; they say they're not convinced he'll fix the economy. 

So if he can't run on Bain, and he can't run on Massachusetts because of Romneycare, and he can't run on the economy because no one believes he'll fix it either, what does he have left?

Lies, spin and distortion about Obama. That's why the debates are going to be so crucial. Which candidate will actually land the punches while they're both in the room together? Which candidate will be able to convince the swing voters that they are the best choice going forward?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> And you're a dirty diaper poopyhead.



Be that as it may, I'm not the one here spreading idiotic nonsense about political rivals hoping that false smears will cover for the utter failure of my candidate.

You know?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > And you're a dirty diaper poopyhead.
> ...



You got nothing.

So you post nothing but insults.

Isn't that clear to you by now?

Our definitions of failure and success are different..as is our views on who should be President.

Personally, I think a person who was a ruthless businessman that garnered success by engaging in "creative destruction" and was wildly successful at it..is a poor choice for President.

You don't.

We disagree.

There's no reason for the insults.

But, you are a very emotional person..so I understand.

There there..


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



gotta love the young turk.



The republican meme is so full of crap


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

"I worked for the same company for 25 years." - Mitt Romney

Mitt started at Bain in 1977.  25 years is 2002.

Oh what a tangled web we weave, when first we practice to deceive.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Its what they do when the facts overwhelm them


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> "I worked for the same company for 25 years." - Mitt Romney
> 
> Mitt started at Bain in 1977.  25 years is 2002.
> 
> Oh what a tangled web we weave, when first we practice to deceive.



Hey, since the Wisconsin prosecutors haven't indicted Walker yet, maybe they can indict Romney instead.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> You got nothing.



ROFL

I'm not the one laying allegations, moron.

The point is that you have nothing.

The more salient point is that you KNOW you have nothing, but have such a lack of integrity that you run with it anyway.



> So you post nothing but insults.



Your demagoguery is an insult to our political process - your behavior is shameful, as is that of Obama.

So desperate are you to win, that you will tell any lie in hopes of distracting from Obama's record of abysmal failure.




> Isn't that clear to you by now?
> 
> Our definitions of failure and success are different..as is our views on who should be President.
> 
> ...



You're not stupid enough to believe the Bain shit that your posting - yet you do in hopes that some of the smear might rub off and harm Romney. Obama is a sinking ship, nothing can change that. The economy is in the toilet, his justice department is openly corrupt, the attorney general is a criminal, he pisses on the constitution, not just attacking the 1st amendment rights of Catholics, but dictating law in defiance of congress and in direct violation of the constitution.

Obama is the worst president this nation has ever seen, he is divisive and has utter contempt of the constitution. He has dreams of authoritarian rule, but is utterly incompetent, so can't pull it off.

So you start flinging shit, hoping that the shit will distract from all this.


----------



## Toro (Jul 13, 2012)

That's like saying a baseball manager knows nothing about how to hit home runs, even if he had a .098 batting average as a player. When you've spent your entire career around business and growing businesses - Bain made their name funding fast growing businesses - then you know a helluva lot more how an economy ticks than a legal academic and community organizer. Even if Romney made a ton of money shipping jobs overseas, he still knows more than Obama. 

But then again, perhaps Obama's supporters believe he's good enough to manage the NY Yankees. 




Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 13, 2012)

A government is NOT a business


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 13, 2012)

Democrats, what's the point of attacking Mitt?

I mean you guys view his first 4 years as a success, wouldn't promoting his record be the best way to get him re-elected?

Seems attacking Mitt is a waste of a time if all you have to do is show the U.S. Obama's successful record.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 13, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> Democrats, what's the point of attacking Mitt?
> 
> I mean you guys view his first 4 years as a success, wouldn't promoting his record be the best way to get him re-elected?
> 
> Seems attacking Mitt is a waste of a time if all you have to do is show the U.S. Obama's successful record.



Therein lies the rub...


----------



## hjmick (Jul 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> A government is NOT a business



The hell it's not.


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> A government is NOT a business



If not, why are they investing in private companies??  You realize the government owns stock in GM, right??

Don't forget all those investments in the failed green energy companies.  Government is behaving just like Bain.  Expect that Bain made much better investment decisions than Obama.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2012)

I love it when a thread starts out chocked full of lies and partisan hackery and get pwned 

Classic


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> Democrats, what's the point of attacking Mitt?
> 
> I mean you guys view his first 4 years as a success, wouldn't promoting his record be the best way to get him re-elected?
> 
> Seems attacking Mitt is a waste of a time if all you have to do is show the U.S. Obama's successful record.



Here's the thing: what you're saying is all well and good, but Obama is actually running on his first term. He's constantly reminding people of his accomplishments. But he knows that he's up against the Fux News propaganda machine and the SuperPAC lies and distortions, so that only goes so far.

The fact is that Mitt is a target and always has been in every single election he's either won or lost. Ted Kennedy was the first to eviscerate him on Bain in 1994, and he trounced Romney. Romney's had to be such a flip-flopper that you only have to go back 15 or 20 years to find 180-degree flips on almost EVERY key issue.

For fuck's sake the guy CREATED the health care law that he's now promising to repeal. He told Massachusetts voters in '94 that he'd be to the LEFT of Ted Kennedy on gay marriage. He's such an easy target to score points on when he's not doing really stupid shit like changing his story on when he left Bain or not releasing a full ten years of tax returns that when he does stupid shit like that, how you can NOT go after him?

And I'll grant you that the gay bullying thing and the dog on the roof thing are more titillation than anything else, but the Bain stuff, the offshore tax shelter stuff, that is legitimate, in-bounds fodder for campaign attacks. The American people do have every right to know if one of their choices has an affinity for money that makes him say and do some ethically questionable shit.

Oh, yeah, and there's the fact that for four years Obama has been attacked NON-STOP on EVERY issue from his fucking birth certificate to being a so-called socialist operative for George Soros. So fucking spare me the righteous indignation about poor, picked-upon Mitt Romney.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > A government is NOT a business
> ...



No, it's not. And I'm sort of blown away that a Conservative would say that, assuming you are a Conservative. Why in the fuck would we want our government run like a profit center? That's absolutely ludicrous, and if you think about it for two fucking seconds you'll retract that right away.

If you want your government run like a business, they need to make profit. And to make profit they need revenue. So to get revenue, what do they need to do? Tax. And if they aren't generating enough revenue to be profitable, guess what they can do? TAX MORE. 

Oh, and then they'll also cut spending on things like Medicare (which I'm sure about 75% of the people posting her are on). Yeah so why the fuck do you want your government run like a business again?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> That's like saying a baseball manager knows nothing about how to hit home runs, even if he had a .098 batting average as a player. When you've spent your entire career around business and growing businesses - Bain made their name funding fast growing businesses - then you know a helluva lot more how an economy ticks than a legal academic and community organizer. Even if Romney made a ton of money shipping jobs overseas, he still knows more than Obama.
> 
> But then again, perhaps Obama's supporters believe he's good enough to manage the NY Yankees.
> 
> ...



You seemed to be mired in some dogmatic ideal that it's only the "business community" that knows how to grow business. That's generally not the case. Businesses are generally not in the "business" of creating an environment that fosters the growth of other businesses, especially competition. And even Bain's business model was not about that. What they were about was maximizing investments. If some company they took over, flourished, all the better. But it wasn't about creating jobs. And that's where Romney is trying to site as his acumen. It isn't.

In general, Capitalism needs to foster competition. If there is no competition..then capitalism becomes something else. Which was why for many years government was in the "business" of breaking up Monopolies, while the private sector was in the "business" of creating them. And that's the same with government regulating some extremely questionable business practices. Because..overall..in the long term..those business practices lead to collapse of the general economy. That was spectacularly demonstrated in 2008.

So putting a President like Romney is place would be good for some very wealthy people. And if that's what the voters want..they should vote for him. But as history has shown..what is good for a few very wealthy people, by in large, doesn't necessarily translate in good for everyone else.


----------



## Toro (Jul 13, 2012)

Of course YOU won't believe. You'll believe anything negative, true or not. Bigots and haters are very unobjective and extremely biased. 

You know nothing about how that world works. It's common for founding partners to keep titles and a share of the economics of the firm. Jack Welch retires from GE, he still keeps his office and his stock but he's no longer running GE. It's no different. 

And you better stock up on tinfoil, birfer wannabe!  If you think Wall Street would deliberately crash the economy is even stupider than the birfer shit. But haters are gonna hate. 



JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be an American soon, Joe Ampad.
> ...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> If not, why are they investing in private companies??  You realize the government owns stock in GM, right??



I love this statement. It proves EXACTLY why Conservatives don't get it. It proves why your innate and brainwashed fear and hatred of the government makes you completely ignorant. 

Why do they invest in private companies? To spur innovation and industry. Since there's not enough of that going on, and it always spurs economic growth, it's a no-brainer. That's why I love all the brouhaha over Solyndra. I still think that is the exact kind of thing we need to be INVESTING in as a country. It's a new, green technology (which anyone in the industry who saw their product said is REVOLUTIONARY and AWEOMSE), and it could spark a whole new industry. Do you like having China beat us on economic industrial lines? Of course you don't. So let's get smart, and invest in companies that will drive our economy in the future. 

We own GM because it was a necessary part of bailing out the auto industry AND IT WORKED. All the spin that Fox puts on about plants in Canada, blah blah blah is just distraction from the fact that GM has been turned around, and if you don't believe me, go to Ohio, go to the other red states in the rust belt that have benefited from saving the auto industry.

I don't need to respond to the rest of your quote, since I addressed the green tech investments already. Essentially, Conservatives are very, very, very shortsighted economically. Oh, they claim to be all about the bottom line and the grandchildren's debt and taxes, and yet every Republican president has left with a higher national debt than they came in with (of course Democrats have done it too, in the interest of fairness). 

You don't see investing in infrastructure as a good thing. You don't see investing in companies that can drive innovation and therefore the economy of the future as a good thing. This is why you guys always end up fucking us over economically because you want to keep taxes stupid low and then let the rich people horde everything they can for as long as they can.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You can't have it both ways. The left expects government to create jobs and feed the hungry and bail out banks and the car industry and yet claim they are not a business. Right 

If the government would stick to it's actual job, we would all be free to actually create jobs without all the barriers they place in our way.

Gawd, the left is full of hypocrites


----------



## theHawk (Jul 13, 2012)

*CNN* now agrees that Obama and his lemmings are full of shit:




> But first, *is there anything *other than the SEC filings to *suggest a hands-on Romney role at Bain post-February 1999?*
> *No is the word *from four sources who communicated with CNN on Thursday -- all of whom have firsthand knowledge of Bain's operations at the time in question. *Three of the four are Democrats*, and* two of the four are active Obama supporters *in Campaign 2012.
> 
> *All four told me Romney is telling the truth*.



John King: Why is 1999 so important in 2012? - CNN.com


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > A government is NOT a business
> ...



Because government has some functions that are business like..doesn't it make it a business any more then a tank having some functions that are like a car..make it a car.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



ZOMG, some of you really crack me up. Please don't go into sales. You are not very good at it


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> A government is NOT a business



Governments can ether work with businesses or against them.

Obama likes to work against them, thus he hinders job growth and damages the economy.


Course this is academic to anyone that understands the relationship between government and the economy.


----------



## Toro (Jul 13, 2012)

The business community knows more about what business needs to create jobs than anyone. Your argument is tantamount to saying that baseball professionals don't know everything about baseball so we should rely on, say, hair dressers, on what's best for baseball. 

One might not like Romney for what he stands, but to say that he doesn't know as much as Obama has got to be one more the most ludicrous arguments around, believed only by the most blinkered partisans. 





Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > That's like saying a baseball manager knows nothing about how to hit home runs, even if he had a .098 batting average as a player. When you've spent your entire career around business and growing businesses - Bain made their name funding fast growing businesses - then you know a helluva lot more how an economy ticks than a legal academic and community organizer. Even if Romney made a ton of money shipping jobs overseas, he still knows more than Obama.
> ...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

PixieStix said:


> You can't have it both ways. The left expects government to create jobs and feed the hungry and bail out banks and the car industry and yet claim they are not a business. Right



Not surprisingly, you missed the point, entirely. You do not want your Government operating like a for-profit business. That's the absolutely worst idea in the history of ideas. Though I'm not surprised, since your side also likes to spit in the face of Separation of Church and state everywhere you can. Once government starts acting like a business and gunning for profit over common good of its citizens, you've lost and your system is now just a hybrid of Oligarchy and Monarchy, with the rich politicians taking the place of Dukes and Kings etc. 

Government doesn't create jobs by creating companies. It creates jobs by fostering an environment that embraces job creation. They can do this by investing in companies that spur innovation. They can do this by helping small business with tax cuts and incentives to hire. Bailing out banks was a necessary step to keep the entire economy from collapsing underneath us. Same with the auto-industry. 



> If the government would stick to it's actual job, we would all be free to actually create jobs without all the barriers they place in our way.



Bullshit. This economy was a trainwreck mixed with a clusterfuck and only government would be in the position to help remedy these situations. Even fucktard Bush II knew that, hence tarp. You Baggers have to come to grips with the fact that at some point only government really can help when things have gotten so bad.



> Gawd, the left is full of hypocrites



Says the person who identifies with the ideologues who created the individual mandate and now are against it. Fuck your shit in the shit with a fuckshit.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2012)

It's like no one knows that any shareholder, even of a single share, can attend a board meeting.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > You can't have it both ways. The left expects government to create jobs and feed the hungry and bail out banks and the car industry and yet claim they are not a business. Right
> ...


Hmmm.  I find it very interesting that you projected, yet again, your personal trauma about religion onto a poster who has a solid record of recognizing and vehemently defending separation of church and state.

Once again, your emotions are getting the best of you.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > A government is NOT a business
> ...



Where's your links to facts that back up your bullshit about Obama being bad for business? What are you basing this on? More rhetoric and "Feeling" or actual data?

Small Business tax myths: Most firms are not affected by Obama tax proposals. - Slate Magazine

Mitt Romney Wrongly Claims Obama Raised Corporate Tax Rates

For such an anti-business president, Obama&rsquo;s got a pretty pro-business record - The Washington Post

Corporate income taxes are at all time lows. Man you Right Wingers are full of fucking shit.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Uh, I didn't say anything about the poster, dipshit. I said the people they align themselves with ideologically. Here's a clue: read better or shut the fuck up.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney is a liar and a thief.



Well then he'll fit right in up there on Capitol Hill.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Ah, but you brought it up and it has nothing to do with much of anything here - Bain, GM, etc.  It's on the forefront of your mind and you project it often.  It's an emotional thing.

And, it's an observation of what you do.  You let your emotions get a grip on you and it clouds your thought as reflected in your posts.

See, I think you have a lot to offer, if you can get a grip on those emotions.

Anyway, it's advice.  And that's worth what you paid for it...nothing.    Only you are able to add value to advice.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> The business community knows more about what business needs to create jobs than anyone. Your argument is tantamount to saying that baseball professionals don't know everything about baseball so we should rely on, say, hair dressers, on what's best for baseball.
> 
> One might not like Romney for what he stands, but to say that he doesn't know as much as Obama has got to be one more the most ludicrous arguments around, believed only by the most blinkered partisans.
> 
> ...



Well no it's not..and I'm not very into sports analogies when it comes to government. In any case..sports analogies are not very good..since a good amount of their funding comes directly from tax payers. It's an industry that really doesn't stand on it's own.

As to your second point..it's sort of convoluted. In my post, I pointed out..that Romney knows how to maximize profit..and is very good at it. It's his governance that is questionable. He doesn't have a very good record as governor. And the one thing that he might point out as an accomplishment, Romneycare, is something he's not running on. Thus in terms of overall governance, I, personally think Obama is a better man for the job. Being President isn't only about maximizing profit. There are other elements involved.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 13, 2012)

Let's hope Obama keeps trying to beat this dead horse.




> Two highly reputable arbiters of political debate -- The Washington Post's fact-checking arm and FactCheck.org -- also on Thursday stood by their earlier findings that Romney stepped away from any active role at Bain when he accepted the Olympics post. And Fortune reported that it obtained private Bain documents that support the Romney account.
> 
> But the Obama campaign and its liberal allies continue to hang their claim on the SEC filings.



John King: Why is 1999 so important in 2012? - CNN.com


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The business community knows more about what business needs to create jobs than anyone. Your argument is tantamount to saying that baseball professionals don't know everything about baseball so we should rely on, say, hair dressers, on what's best for baseball.
> ...


Oh, NOW experience governing is important.  

At least Romney has a hell of a lot more experience being an Executor for an Executive Office.  And, I bet when he was governor, he didn't just vote 'present'.  I bet he actually did stuff.


----------



## Freedomlover (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow! You believe anything the Boston Globe prints? Try going to Breaking news and opinion on The Blaze and read the article printed by Fortune magazine. It totally debunks the Globe's account of when Romney actually left "managing" Bain. The person who provided most of the info for the Globe's article is a regular contributor to the Democrats. Need I say more? This is nothing more than a hit piece ala the hit piece Dan Rather pulled on George W. Bush. Where is Rather now? Oh yeah, he is gone.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



yeah muddy. what say you?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

This story is going to get bigger and bigger until Team Romney says SOMETHING. I have a feeling they are freaking the fuck out behind the scenes.

Romney Testified He Maintained Business Ties During Olympics | TPM2012


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Freedomlover said:


> Wow! You believe anything the Boston Globe prints? Try going to Breaking news and opinion on The Blaze and read the article printed by Fortune magazine. It totally debunks the Globe's account of when Romney actually left "managing" Bain. The person who provided most of the info for the Globe's article is a regular contributor to the Democrats. Need I say more? This is nothing more than a hit piece ala the hit piece Dan Rather pulled on George W. Bush. Where is Rather now? Oh yeah, he is gone.


Wait, there's more.  The Globe also plagiarized, again.  They are in competition with the NYT, I guess.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Ah, but you brought it up and it has nothing to do with much of anything here - Bain, GM, etc.  It's on the forefront of your mind and you project it often.  It's an emotional thing.



Shut the fuck up. You just got caught making shit up about what I actually posted and in order to not look like the dummy you are, you're creating even more Straw Men. It's completely relevant because it's a parallel you can draw between people who want Capitalism/Business to invade government tend to be the same that have no problem with Religion entering government too. You're either a) too stupid to grasp this concept b) too afraid to admit it's true or c) have so much of the GOP wee-wee in your face that you can't see the truth.



> And, it's an observation of what you do.  You let your emotions get a grip on you and it clouds your thought as reflected in your posts.



LOL. 



> See, I think you have a lot to offer, if you can get a grip on those emotions.



Also LOL. Here's a clue, Si Modo, just because I can speak with passion and in a forceful way, doesn't mean I'm hysterical or emotional at all. It just means that I believe in what I say and have actual evidence to back it up. You're doing  a really shitty job at playing armchair psychologist.



> Anyway, it's advice.  And that's worth what you paid for it...nothing.    Only you are able to add value to advice.




*fart*


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, but you brought it up and it has nothing to do with much of anything here - Bain, GM, etc.  It's on the forefront of your mind and you project it often.  It's an emotional thing.
> ...


It looks like I just made you cry.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Freedomlover said:


> Wow! You believe anything the Boston Globe prints? Try going to Breaking news and opinion on The Blaze and read the article printed by Fortune magazine. It totally debunks the Globe's account of when Romney actually left "managing" Bain. The person who provided most of the info for the Globe's article is a regular contributor to the Democrats. Need I say more? This is nothing more than a hit piece ala the hit piece Dan Rather pulled on George W. Bush. Where is Rather now? Oh yeah, he is gone.



Romney Testified He Maintained Business Ties During Olympics | TPM2012


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



U R Dumb.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

The bottom line here is the filing with the SEC.

Romney can't get around that. That's what did in Ken Lay.

While Romney wasn't involved in anything illegal (thus far), his story doesn't line up with the documentation.

And calling the President a "liar" was way off base. He's going to have to eat alot of crow to back out of that one..or double down.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Well no it's not..and I'm not very into sports analogies when it comes to government. In any case..sports analogies are not very good..since a good amount of their funding comes directly from tax payers. It's an industry that really doesn't stand on it's own.
> 
> As to your second point..it's sort of convoluted. In my post, I pointed out..that Romney knows how to maximize profit..and is very good at it. It's his governance that is questionable. He doesn't have a very good record as governor. And the one thing that he might point out as an accomplishment, Romneycare, is something he's not running on. Thus in terms of overall governance, I, personally think Obama is a better man for the job. Being President isn't only about maximizing profit. There are other elements involved.




Are you STILL trying to pump this Bain Birther Bullshit?

How are you any better than the troll Conservaderrps?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Well no it's not..and I'm not very into sports analogies when it comes to government. In any case..sports analogies are not very good..since a good amount of their funding comes directly from tax payers. It's an industry that really doesn't stand on it's own.
> ...


Romney Testified He Maintained Business Ties During Olympics | TPM2012


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


^^^^  I hit your dave button.  Serendipity is sweet.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> The bottom line here is the filing with the SEC.
> 
> Romney can't get around that. That's what did in Ken Lay.
> 
> ...



We'll just call you the "Bain Birthers."


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Well no it's not..and I'm not very into sports analogies when it comes to government. In any case..sports analogies are not very good..since a good amount of their funding comes directly from tax payers. It's an industry that really doesn't stand on it's own.
> ...





Your epidermis is showing..


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom line here is the filing with the SEC.
> ...



Just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Oh gosh.

Poor Dave...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 13, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com



Actually the globe got it wrong and you are continuing a dishonest portrayal.  

FactCheck.org : Romney&#8217;s Bain Years: New Evidence, Same Conclusion



> On a media conference call about the Globe story, Stephanie Cutter, Obamas deputy campaign manager, said the story proves that Romney had full control of Bain during this time and therefore directly responsible for decisions made at companies in which Bain invested. Either Mitt Romney, through his own words and his own signature, was misrepresenting his position at Bain to the SEC, which is a felony. Or he was misrepresenting his position at Bain to the American people to avoid responsibility for some of the consequences of his investments, Cutter said.
> 
> But we see little new in any of these SEC filings, and a University of Pennsylvania Law School professor we spoke to sees no basis for the Obama campaigns claim that Romney committed a felony.
> 
> ...




Try again Ravi


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> This story is going to get bigger and bigger until Team Romney says SOMETHING. I have a feeling they are freaking the fuck out behind the scenes.
> 
> Romney Testified He Maintained Business Ties During Olympics | TPM2012



They've already said something.

They've said it's a fabrication and they have already backed their side with statements from the Federal Trade Commission. 

It is simply a lie fabricated by Obama in an attempt to make a candidate that has a clean record look like a criminal. 

We're still waiting on those Fast & Furious documents BTW.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> ...



Mitt Romney's Own 2002 Testimony Undermines Bain Departure Claim


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > This story is going to get bigger and bigger until Team Romney says SOMETHING. I have a feeling they are freaking the fuck out behind the scenes.
> ...



How is Romney's own testimony, on the record, when he was trying show he had enough residency status in Massachusetts to run for Governor, a fabrication? Who fabricated it? I hate to break it to you (no I don't), but this story has legs. 

And the person giving it legs is Romney by not coming clean.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Hey dippy, that huffpost article uses the globe article that I just showed FACTCHECK.ORG debunks as their source....try again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> They've already said something.
> 
> They've said it's a fabrication and they have already backed their side with statements from the Federal Trade Commission.
> 
> ...




Yeah, but the Bain Birthers aren't worried about facts, it's all a coverup. Don't look at Obama, look at Bain...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



*shrug*

I'm going to stand by it. The Globe refused to print a retraction. That to me, means that they have sources Factcheck doesn't.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Ok then


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


And plagiarized.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They've already said something.
> ...


 
They're hanging by a thread. Desparate. Thier messiah has ZERO to run on but negating the 'other guys'.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ok then



Hey, if a known troll stands by it, what is to question?

ROFL

Shallow, Rati, Mr. Shithead, and Derrps - the Bain Birther Brigade!

The few, the proud, the really fucking stupid....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Ok then
> ...



Is there a "bain birthers" thread yet?

I can see the title already  "Bain Birthers Please Stand Up"   lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

Why did Romney hide Sankaty from the public?


----------



## Listening (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Why did Romney hide Sankaty from the public?



Why should he tell a maggot like you anything about his personal business ?


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

Romney stole capital, pensions, and jobs from American companies.

Romney is a liar and a thief.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Why did Romney hide Sankaty from the public?



Because global warming is going to kill us all chris.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney stole capital, pensions, and jobs from American companies.
> 
> Romney is a liar and a thief.



Then the money used to "steal capital, pensions, and jobs from American companies" was given to the DNC via "donations."


What's your view on that?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Why did Romney hide Sankaty from the public?



Another Bain Birther noted!


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney stole capital, pensions, and jobs from American companies.
> ...


  Some heads are truly going to explode.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



This, my friend, is the important passage, from the update to the story:



> However, the purpose of the Ballot Law Commission inquiry was to determine Romney's residency, not whether he had done any part-time work on behalf of Bain. Indeed, in two days of testimony, the Democratic lawyer didn't question Romney about his role at Bain, as the issue wasn't a live one. That question only arose in recent years when Romney categorically denied any active involvement with Bain.
> 
> In addition, the Romney campaign's response does not address whether by sitting on LifeLike's board until 2001, Romney's 2011 disclosure form statement that he had "not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way" was false.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney stole capital, pensions, and jobs from American companies.
> 
> Romney is a liar and a thief.



Well then, get on the phone to the Wisconsin prosecutors and have them start working on an indictment.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney stole capital, pensions, and jobs from American companies.
> 
> Romney is a liar and a thief.


And Dems used some of that money to get elected to office.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Where's your proof of plagiary, again?


----------



## tjvh (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney stole capital, pensions, and jobs from American companies.
> 
> Romney is a liar and a thief.



People would argue Oblamo IS doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


I assume you mean plagiarism.

".... but as Globe editor Martin Baron acknowledged today, it failed to credit organizations that had previously reported on the story.

&#8220;Pieces of this story were reported by other news organizations. We believe the Globe advanced the story with a more comprehensive and complete look that broke significant news and included additional documents,&#8221; Baron said in a statement to POLITICO. &#8220;However, our policy is to give credit to other news organizations for their work. In the editing and shortening process, I have learned, passages giving credit were removed. That was a mistake, and we are now adding appropriate credit back to the online version.&#8221;

....​The PJ Tatler » Update: Boston Globe Admits It Plagiarized Romney Story from Leftist Conspiracy Mongers (Update: Docs Prove Romney Right)


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Ok then
> ...



Hey Fuckface, the Boston Globe is a reputable newspaper. They have decided NOT to retract. So what does that tell you?

How many reputable news outlets have carried the birther story and run with it, again? Is the New York Times giving credibility to Birther shit? Is the Washington Post? The Boston Globe?

No. They're not. So you're snickering is kind of stupid (no surprise) since this is a totally different issue and there's testimony of Romney ON THE RECORD in sworn statements that he wasn't involved at all. So yeah, nice try, but Bain Birther will go as far as the Tea Baggers (irony) decide to take it. The rest of the country's going to want to actually hear the answers. Other than "They're LYING! BOO HOO HOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


Suuuuure.  The Globe has so much integrity that they plagiarize, yet again.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Plagiary works, Semantics McGee: Plagiary | Define Plagiary at Dictionary.com

Anyway, so a Right Wing blog says that they "Plagiarized." Um, if you actually read the quote, he said the crediting got lost in the edits, and they're adding them back in. You know that mistakes happen in the news business right? And since he came right out, said what happened, and they are adding the credits back in, guess what, stupid? It's not plagiarism. But nice try at looking all smart and debunkerous.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



It's not plagiarism, stupid It's omitted credit. That happens ALL THE TIME in news reporting. They're adding the credits back into the stories. Jesus Christ you're stupid, aren't you?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Well, the Globe editor admitted to plagiarism.

And, this isn't the first time they've been caught.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


"It's not plagiarism, stupid [_sic_] It's omitted credit"

OMG.  That's a classic right there.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



No he didn't. He admitted that in the editing process the credits were MISTAKENLY omitted. You can spin that all you want, but I'm sure if you call up the Globe and ask them they have time-stamped drafts of the story in their system. But you won't do that because you're a chicken-shit and you're trying to discredit the story because of a simple editing mistake.

If it was really plagiarism, do you think he'd come out the next day and cop to it and then say he was going to fix the issue? This is a non-starter and you know it.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Yes, yes, and omitting sources is not plagiarism.    That just cracks me up!

(But, good for them for fixing their plagiarism.)


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You have to prove intent, Dummy. It's unintentional and he easily explained what happened. And what I notice you're NOT doing is disputing the actual facts in the report/story. You're doing what you wingnuts do best, which is latching onto something minute and ultimately inconsequential while ignoring the facts.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



So their mistaken and very temporary plagiarism makes the facts reported in the corrected and attributed story how, then?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 13, 2012)

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



And on what do you base that conclusion.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


I was commenting on your infatuation with what you think is integrity in journalism.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



They do have integrity. They acknowledged the mistake and corrected it.

Now you show some integrity and focus on the facts of the now correctly attributed story. What do you dispute about them, exactly, now that we've cleared up your obfuscation.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2012)

Boston Globe lying to protect Obama. Wow!  Who thought that would ever happen?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



I wish, I'm certain Chris will just ignore that post and press forward with his "worship at all costs" view of Obama.

Obama could kick him in the nuts, and he'd say thanks for karate lesson.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> This, my friend, is the important passage, from the update to the story:



Bain Birther desperation is desperate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> "It's not plagiarism, stupid [_sic_] It's omitted credit"
> 
> OMG.  That's a classic right there.



Bain Birther Troll Conservaderrps is nothing, if not entertaining.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Oh, well, there was little obfuscation on my part when I was laughing at what you were saying about plagiarism.

I can bring up other examples of their plagiarism if you would like?

But, to the point, information and simple explanations for the retarded among the population have since been printed elsewhere, and in more reputable rags, that clearly explain what happened.

And, all that has been posted.  Which makes me question the general health of the brains of some here.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> And on what do you base that conclusion.



Are you a Bain Birther?

I'm compiling a list.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 13, 2012)

_What's desperate is all the deflection, from how white Obamney won't cop to his tax returns, which are due, anytime.

Hey, if white Obamney is so fucking pristine, he can cough up returns, like all the candidates AND his daddy George, did.

Speaking of GW, how about how he wanted to invade Afghanistan, before 9/11 (Condi testimony-will she get the Veep nod?), and THEN GW orders the CIA and FBI to stand down, on sharing information, about the attacks, which are about to happen, and THEN GW and Cheney engaged a lying Iraqi informant (Op.Curveball), so GW and his assholes lied to Congress, to get TWO WARS AND TORTURE, going, even though the CIA told GW how Saddam had no WMDs or new yellowcake, since the Israelis bombed him, in 1981.

GW ate a Kuala Lampur information, and Amnesty International won't let this be.  Does anyone think they can deflect for white Obamney or George Zimmerman, under the circumstances?

Hey.  GZ didn't cop to his finances.  Now he's out, on a million-$ bond.

White Obamney is short a few tax returns, and he has to fuck off, for wanting an apology, when he is about to eat a media shit-storm, which no amount of deflection will reduce or abate.

It seems LYING and DEFLECTION are going around, together.  Should we allow them to marry?_


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Again, you can argue the semantics of plagiarism all you want, but since the story was corrected, your assertions of it, and the Right Wing hack blog you linked to, are now false. So let's just move past that. 

And again, since the Globe is not printing a retraction, and since other outlets are carrying this story, it clearly has legs. And Romney's multiple and conflicting explanations are still in play, are they not? I get that you have a dog in the race; so do I. What I'm looking for from you is intellectual honesty.

I gave you your temporary plagiarism win (again, now corrected), but you can't even admit that there are multiple and conflicting versions of Mitt's story, from Mitt himself? This is why you're a hack. This is why you and Uncensored are full of shit, when trying to compare this to anything Birther related. This is a legit story with legit angles. There's no one on TV selling transcripts of Bain's meetings.

Man, you Conservatives have been lied to about what journalism is so long, you have no idea when you see a legit story anymore, do you?


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored has become unhinged. Why?



Uncensored's weird birther and bain thingy is just plain...uhm....weird


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> Uncensored has become unhinged. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored's weird birther and bain thingy is just plain...uhm....weird



Everything about him is brainwashed right wing hack. Right down to not being able to see how fucking brainwashed he is.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> Uncensored has become unhinged. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored's weird birther and bain thingy is just plain...uhm....weird



I'll add you to the list.

And yes, you Bain Birthers are weird.


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored has become unhinged. Why?
> ...



Why do you continue to lie with a false quote by Lincoln?


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 13, 2012)

_Meanwhile, the plagiarizing Washington Post and all the other media outlets in the known world have picked up on the Bain story, which the plagiarizing Globe reported.

It seems in a media shitstorm, what is really plagiarism sometimes gets overlooked.  Like how the Rolling Stolens haven't had a new album, in a good while.  Learn to like Sticky Fingers, since nobody wants to play guitar, for the NSA and their corporate clients to eavesdrop on.

The classic rock era was PLAGIARISM.  Really.  Or no AC-ZZ, including Bad Co.  Kindly note, how the NSA is four times bigger, than the CIA.  THAT is a bad, bad company.  So is every last media outlet, with guys like white Obamney, sitting on their boards of directors.

SHIT!  Look how many boards this guy was on!  Scads of companies have the same guys, sitting.

They not only LIE, but also, they STEAL.  Or no Steel Wheels, kiddies.  No Steely Dan.  No children, of concrete and steel.  Where the fuck was anybody, when REAL STEALING was going on?

Learn to like GaGa, is my advice.  Classic rock is dead as a vampire, in a crypt.  It might get back up, IF somebody gets ripped, right out of his house.  Fuckers were PLAGIARIZING, inc., while some of you were MASTURBATING, pretending to know WTF is plagiarism, and you don't know shit, from shinola._


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _Meanwhile, the plagiarizing Washington Post and all the other media outlets in the known world have picked up on the Bain story, which the plagiarizing Globe reported.
> 
> It seems in a media shitstorm, what is really plagiarism sometimes gets overlooked.  Like how the Rolling Stolens haven't had a new album, in a good while.  Learn to like Sticky Fingers, since nobody wants to play guitar, for the NSA and their corporate clients to eavesdrop on.
> 
> ...


Don't eat the brown acid.  Really.  You should have listened.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



It's satire, dummy.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 13, 2012)

> Times change. Does anyone change with them faster than Mitt Romney?
> 
> Every president responds to public opinion and midterm election results, of course, but Ronald Reagan and to a lesser extent George W. Bush both made concerted efforts to persuade Americans of their vision. Romney isn't a persuader. As Peter Suderman put it when trying to understand him, "Consultants don't have ideology; they have strategy. Their job is to take their current client's side, whatever it is, and put a good polish on it while restoring whatever's underneath."
> 
> I suspect that, as the campaign drags inexorably on, Mitt Romney is going to regard his "clients" as being a bit farther left than his rhetoric now suggests -- and that if he wins, he'll be performing for clients that resemble the median voter of two years from now more than the Tea Partier of today. (Just as the Tea Partiers feared all along.)



President Romney Would Not Remain a Conservative - Conor Friedersdorf - The Atlantic


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 13, 2012)

From today's LA Times, not known for their support of Republicans, comes this...


> Robert Jackson Jr., a professor of corporate governance at Columbia Law School in New York, said he did not see a contradiction between the language in the SEC filing and Romney's actual role, even if they appeared inconsistent.
> 
> "All this securities filing does, as a matter of law, is say that he has some policymaking authority over the company," Jackson said. "It doesn't mean that he exercised it  it doesn't mean he was spending a lot of time on it. It just means that as a matter of law, he was one of the people who had policymaking authority."



Mitt Romney's role at Bain Capital fuels Obama campaign attacks - latimes.com


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored = Unhinged


sound like Joe McCarthy: "I'll add you to the list!"


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> > Times change. Does anyone change with them faster than Mitt Romney?
> >
> > Every president responds to public opinion and midterm election results, of course, but Ronald Reagan and to a lesser extent George W. Bush both made concerted efforts to persuade Americans of their vision. Romney isn't a persuader. As Peter Suderman put it when trying to understand him, "Consultants don't have ideology; they have strategy. Their job is to take their current client's side, whatever it is, and put a good polish on it while restoring whatever's underneath."
> >
> ...


Whatever he would "remain", it's far better than the unconstitutional totalitarian in office.*Killing of Al-Awlaki: Even When Trying to Fight Terrorism, the President Must Still Follow the Constitution*
By Josh Bell, ACLU at 4:34pm

The debate over the U.S. government's targeted killing of Anwar Al-Awlaki continued this week. ACLU Deputy Legal Director Jameel Jaffer took on former Bush lawyer (and torture memo writer) John Yoo on Southern California Public Radio&#8217;s AirTalk (listen here), and also explored the issue on CBC's The Current (listen here).

Much of the debate thus far has focused on Al-Awlaki. But we should be thinking about not only the people the government killed last week, but the power that&#8217;s being claimed by the president &#8211; and the administration has not said nearly enough about the power President Obama is claiming. No one is asking for the government to reveal confidential sources or intelligence-gathering methods &#8211; but why can't it even explain its legal justification for essentially executing an American?

Reuters reported on the process, revealing virtually all that's known about it:

American militants like Anwar al-Awlaki are placed on a kill or capture list by a secretive panel of senior government officials, which then informs the president of its decisions, according to officials.

There is no public record of the operations or decisions of the panel, which is a subset of the White House's National Security Council, several current and former officials said. Neither is there any law establishing its existence or setting out the rules by which it is supposed to operate.​
....

But what it does show is the other disturbing aspect of what happened: the executive branch acting without oversight by other branches. The Constitution made the judiciary a co-equal branch of government so that there would be a check against overreach by the political branches. ....​
Killing of Al-Awlaki: Even When Trying to Fight Terrorism, the President Must Still Follow the Constitution


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored has become unhinged. Why?
> ...



:cukoo:


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> A government is NOT a business



True, then why did the government loan well over a trillion dollars of taxpayers money to green energy companies that went bankrupt?


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > A government is NOT a business
> ...



For the same reason it helped the industrial revolution take hold?


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > A government is NOT a business
> ...



That never happened.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



That was Socialism! 
Kenya!
Obamanation!
Kenya!
Birth Certificate!
Classical Liberalism!
Liar!
Socialist!
Unemployment!
Obamatax!
Kenya!
Socialist!
Soros!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> Uncensored = Unhinged
> 
> 
> sound like Joe McCarthy: "I'll add you to the list!"



Being a Bain Birther just means you subscribe the the wacky conspiracy theory that Fucktards like Obama floated that Romney filed false SEC documents, even thought the SEC already said the claim is a fib.

But you keep demanding that Romney be indicted, sparky. Don't let reality get in your way...


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...


None of that has anything to do with Classical Liberalism.  But, I love that the term annoys you.  See, I am a Classical Liberal.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm not surprised you didn't get it; you're dumb.


----------



## Buford (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...



Hey, dipshit.  How much money did Jesus get from the govt to feed and heal people?


----------



## Buford (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



You're dumber than dumb with that stupid lying picture.  How much tax money did Jesus spend on feeding and healing people, dumb ass.


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

The Romney campaign is going to slowly unravel.

His finances are the gift that will keep on giving.


----------



## Listening (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> The Romney campaign is going to slowly unravel.
> 
> His finances are the gift that will keep on giving.



And Scott Walker will get recalled.


----------



## Buford (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> The Romney campaign is going to slowly unravel.
> 
> His finances are the gift that will keep on giving.



And the 2010 defeat of the left never really happened, the Tea Party is dead, Scott Walker is going to be recalled, Ted Kennedy's seat will be filled by a Democrat, Obamacare isn't a tax, etc, etc. 

Any more bedtime stories?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Buford said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I don't know. I don't believe fairy tale mythology is fact.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Has Romney and/or Bain offered an explanation yet for why Romney remained listed as Bain CEO etc on their SEC filings?

I'm asking since so many people here seem to be sidetracked on other issues.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Well, there are plenty who believe I am dumb.  So, for the sake of communication about this, let's just assume they are right.  So, what is your issue with Classical Liberalism?  And, because I am too dumb to figure out what Classical Liberalism has to do with the rest of your list, all that comes to mind is the pre-school puzzle "What Doesn't Belong".  See, that's my speed so you'll have to explain it to me.

Thanks in advance for being so kind to the slow.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> None of that has anything to do with Classical Liberalism.  But, I love that the term annoys you.  See, I am a Classical Liberal.



Super Troll Derrps is classical Maoist, so that makes him even, doesn't it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Yeah, I'm not surprised you didn't get it; you're dumb.



Ironic post is ironic....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> The Romney campaign is going to slowly unravel.
> 
> His finances are the gift that will keep on giving.



Yep, right after Scott Walker is recalled and indicted.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Has Romney and/or Bain offered an explanation yet for why Romney remained listed as Bain CEO etc on their SEC filings?
> 
> I'm asking since so many people here seem to be sidetracked on other issues.



Another Bain Birther!

Your movement is growing - guess someone ate lots of fiber!


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Has Romney and/or Bain offered an explanation yet for why Romney remained listed as Bain CEO etc on their SEC filings?
> ...



So, that would be a no.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Has Romney and/or Bain offered an explanation yet for why Romney remained listed as Bain CEO etc on their SEC filings?
> 
> I'm asking since so many people here seem to be sidetracked on other issues.


Yes.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



It's a list of all the inanity that Conservatives (read: Tea Baggers) spout on this site. I'm boiling down every argument ever made on this board into the key words, as it were.

My only problem with Classical Liberalism is this bullshit crusade Conservatives are on to adopt it as some predecessor to their cause. It's not. Conservatives forever and ever have been about one thing: preserving the status quo. Or you know, "conserving." The only reason that they want to co-opt Classical Liberalism is to co-opt the founding fathers. Who laugh their balls off at them.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Bill Clinton: Mitt Romney's Decision To Release One Year Of Tax Returns 'Perplexed' Me

Mitt Romney Bain Mess Shows Stonewalling Consequences

Boston Globe Reporter Defends Romney Bain Story To Maddow: 'They're Not Getting' A Correction (VIDEO)

Mitt Romney To Give Interviews To Broadcast Networks, Fox News, CNN On Friday, July 13


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



You can just ignore Uncensored. He gets obsessed with self-born memes and then never shuts the fuck about them, despite having no real valid reason for all his hubris.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> So, that would be a no.



You're not a Bain Birther? 

So you acknowledge that Obama was lying when he claimed that Romney filed false SEC documents even though the SEC said that he didn't?

And you openly state that Obama continues to lie when he claims that Romney was running the operations of Bain until 2002?

Well good for you, I would have guessed you a Bain Birther for sure.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Ah.  I see.  You're one of those hacks who conflates social conservatism with fiscal conservatism.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



No, I don't, actually. But if you're feeling like being intellectually honest you'll admit that about 95% of the time the two do in fact dovetail together.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > So, that would be a no.
> ...



Hey Dumbfuck, you care to explain why Romney is going on all the major networks tonight if he's not in major damage control over all the shit that's come out this week? Seems to me like he's got some 'spalinin' to do and someone in his campaign finally woke up to that fact.

Maybe it's not such a crazy story after all. Ah, Dumbfuck. You're such a dumb fuck.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Yeah, that'd be a no.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


The only damage Romney has is due to the stupidity of persons.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



My guess? He's announcing his VP, and hopefully that person will be able to take some heat off of him.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


What heat?  I asked you before, but you refused to answer.

Let's see if I get an answer now.

How is that unsubscribe you told us you were doing working out for you, Brave Sir Robin?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



That's a really interesting theory. I don't think he'll do it though. I think this interview, as hastily as it was thrown together, is all about the tax records and his departure from Bain. Hey, maybe he'll explain it all very neatly and succinctly and we'll all move on. I'm not saying he won't, but this is clearly damage control. To deny it is to be a fucktard (read: Tea Bagger)


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > So, that would be a no.
> ...



Actually, I think it's more likely that Romney wasn't running things at Bain, at least not on a day to day basis.  I think it's more likely that Bain used his good name to attract investors.  Now, is it possible that Bain could do this for a period of years without Romney being aware of it (and probably approving it)?  My guess is no.

Now, do I think that Romney would have lent his name to the company without having SOME input into the running of the company?  That's not likely either.

So, the point (and it's not a fine point) is that there obviously was some kind of chicanery going on.  Exactly what it was, at this point, remains murky at best.  It's going to be interesting to see how they try to explain this, and who they're going to try to throw under the bus in an effort to make Romney look clean in all this.  So, the question (one of them, anyway) is this:  Can Romney come off looking good if he paints himself as a victim of someone else's incompetence when his so-called business acumen and leadership are at the heart of his claim that he's ready to run the country?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2012)

This is bigger than Romney eating that dog!


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is bigger than Romney eating that dog!



I know you think you're being funny. But it most definitely is the biggest story of the campaign so far. Again, he would not be rushing to do interviews on every major network if he didn't know this was serious shit.

Mitt Romney To Give Interviews To Broadcast Networks, Fox News, CNN On Friday, July 13


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2012)

Romney didn't run Bain, Obama's not running the country. Nice Balance


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > This is bigger than Romney eating that dog!
> ...



LOL

get a fucking clue.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > This is bigger than Romney eating that dog!
> ...



Bigger than Seamus on the roof? Nothing is bigger than that!

Not the impersonating a cop, not the assault, nothing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbj_y3K5G3o]Mitt Romney&#39;s Smirk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLBgCIsMkwU]Why is Mitt Romney Hiding the Rest of His Tax Returns? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 13, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Actually the whole reason I'm not voting for Romney is because of the cop outfit.  I don't give a shit about his record, I'm just super appauled that he would dare do anything like that.

When I was in college, I was a perfect law-abiding, rule following angel.  People often mistook me for Jesus, that's what I expect from everyone.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Maybe third time is the charm?  Um, Boop?

(Although, I suspect the hysterical hack is too far into her manic phase.)


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


I was mistaken for God, Son.

I forgive you.

I'm voting for him because, being the loving god that I am, I must also love evil.


----------



## Buford (Jul 13, 2012)

The Democrat Party is beginning to look like Wile E. Coyote.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 13, 2012)

Good to see the liberal hysteria is going off the charts.

CNN already debunked this "story".  Democrats that worked at Bain at the time have already said Romney is telling the truth and he left the company in 1999.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I'll answer that. The heat from the press and from his own party to release the Bain records and his tax records.

Bain barrage worries Republicans - Ginger Gibson - POLITICO.com


----------



## Buford (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Hey, dumb ass.  How much tax money did Jesus spend to feed and heal people?


----------



## theHawk (Jul 13, 2012)

CNN Report Debunks Latest False Attack From Obama Campaign - YouTube


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


OMG!  From your link, this:  "Obama deputy campaign manager Stephanie Cutter on Thursday called Romney the most secretive candidate to run for president since Richard Nixon.



This just gets funnier and funnier.


----------



## Buford (Jul 13, 2012)

Obama is turning himself into a caricature.  It's just sad that Americas first Black President turned out to be a lying fraud.


----------



## Toro (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> The bottom line here is the filing with the SEC.
> 
> Romney can't get around that. That's what did in Ken Lay.
> 
> ...




It's not comparable. 

Lay was the Chairman and CEO with direct reporting lines to the operating divisions. Romney had no operating role whatsoever. The SEC filing almost certainly is nothing. If Romney shows up to the AGM - which every investor and LP is invited to - then he is at Bain "for business," and he has to tell the SEC that. Bain wouldn't comment for the article other than to say that he stepped down from running the firm. 

In the meantime, employment levels are at multidecade lows, so the Democrats divert from their record to stuff like this.


----------



## Toro (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney stole capital, pensions, and jobs from American companies.
> 
> Romney is a liar and a thief.



Solyndra.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 13, 2012)

CNN Report Debunks Latest False Attack From Obama Campaign - YouTube


----------



## Toro (Jul 13, 2012)

IOW, the strategy is to be just as shrill, hysterical and retarded as the nutter right. 

Good job. You're succeeding. 





ConservaDerrps said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> CNN Report Debunks Latest False Attack From Obama Campaign - YouTube



So, _four Bain employees _back up Mitt's story.  Interesting...


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > CNN Report Debunks Latest False Attack From Obama Campaign - YouTube
> ...


And, they are Obama supporters.

ZOMG!

It's clearly a lie - only liars support Obama.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



TWO said they were Obama supporters.  Why didn't ALL Bain employees back up Mitt's story?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




So, now the SEC, most sane reporters, Bain, and others say you are full of shit, but unless ALL Bain employees say the same, it must be a lie.

You are such a moron.

Let's see if you can come up with some ideas as to why ALL Bain employees didn't say something about it.

*cue Jeopardy music


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Fuck you, LickScrotum, you prove what has been asserted. No matter what evidence you get you're going to want more. Next thing you know you're going to want to depose them!


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Why don't we all just wait to see how Rmoney throws under the bus in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Ain't it funny how wingnuts get upset when lefties play their game.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Well, IF he throws someone under a bus, it can't be as bad as Obama throwing a journalist under the bu....   

Wait.... no doubt that reporter would have preferred being thrown under a bus rather than doing time in a Yemeni prison.

*Obama&#8217;s personal role in a journalist&#8217;s imprisonment
Abdulelah Haider Shaye helped expose deadly US misbehavior in Yemen -- and now the president won't let him go free *


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Shh. Hush now. Let's just wait for the interviews, okay, sugar tits?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Jeremy Scahill, The Nations national security correspondent, is easily one of Americas best and most intrepid journalists. He spends his time in dangerous places in order to uncover what the U.S. Government is doing around the world. He often produces vital scoops that, during the Obama presidency, are  for reasons often recounted here  largely ignored by the American establishment media and both political parties. In July of last year, he returned from Mogadishu and documented the Obama administrations maintenance and proxy operation of secret CIA-run prisons in Somalia of the type that caused so much controversy during the Bush administration and which Obama supporters like to claim the President ended, and last month he returned from tribal regions in Yemen and detailed how U.S. civilian-killing drone strikes (along with its support for Yemeni despots) are the single most important cause fueling Al Qaedas growth in that country. But his newest article  describing President Obamas personal, direct role in ensuring the ongoing imprisonment of a Yemeni journalist   may be his most important one yet; even for those inured to the abuses of the Obama administration, its nothing short of infuriating.

linked above


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



That's really great deflection you're doing right there. You should start that topic's own thread though. This thread is about the bullshit coming out of Mitt Romney's mouth about Bain.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2012)

Obama is going to have the legacy of the "lethal presidency". He truly does love picking out individuals to judge and sentence.

Where's the left screaming now that the O is ordering assassinations willy nilly. Doesn't matter. O's their man. 

The left are so hypocritical. And Obama's a sickening assassination machine and getting off on it. 

The libs have their god who just chooses now to assassinate any one he wants to and they cheer him on. 

* Politics
&#8216;Militant!&#8217;: Current TV Host Goes Nuclear on Obama Admin for al-Awlaki Drone Strike

    Posted on July 12, 2012 at 2:23pm by Becket Adams	Becket Adams

During a Tuesday broadcast of Current TV&#8217;s &#8220;The Young Turks With Cenk Uygur,&#8221; the show&#8217;s host had something of a mini-meltdown as he discussed the details of the military drone strike responsible for the deaths of top al-Qaeda official Anwar al-Awlaki and al-Awlaki&#8217;s 16-year-old son.

&#8220;Would you believe me if I told you that there was a U.S. teenager who grew up in Denver, who was executed without a trial with a drone strike?&#8221; Uygur shouted.

&#8220;Well, you might believe me if I told you &#8216;yeah, he was Muslim and he happened to be in Yemen and he was 16-years-old and he was the son of Anwar al-Awlaki.&#8217; Now does that make it any better?&#8221; he, again, shouted.

Uygur then showed a Fox exclusive video of the 16-year-old boy.

&#8220;Militant?&#8221; the Current TV host yelled. &#8220;Militant! And you&#8217;re going to give a medal to the guy who killed him for bravery? When he was sitting in New Mexico or wherever he was and when he pushed the button?&#8221;

Seriously, do Uygur&#8217;s headphones need to be turned up? We can hear just fine. Please stop shouting.

&#8220;You know our government won&#8217;t even tell us if we meant to kill him or not!&#8221; he added.*

Obama got a double play killing both father and son without a trial. 

Nice Prez people.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Oh for crying out loud. Fortune has already nuked the Mother Jones and Globe ( the plagiarizing sob's) articles.

Fortune just sent the bullshit flying back at the Globe, the Obama campaign machine and Mother Jones.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Hey, YOU brought up being thrown under a bus.  That journalist would take that any day over Obama keeping him quiet in a Yemeni prison.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Where are Mitt's income tax returns for 2000 thru 2011? He's only released 2010. Obama released his for 2000 thru 2011 - 12 years.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Where are Mitt's income tax returns for 2000 thru 2011? He's only released 2010. Obama released his for 2000 thru 2011 - 12 years.


Why is Obama silencing a journalist by keeping him in a Yemeni prison?


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



I also brought her "deflection" to her attn ystrdy and she just continues on.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Not only why is Obama keeping a journalist quiet in a Yemeni prison, but why does the ACLU have to sue the administration for information about why Obama violated the Constitutional rights of three (that we know of) US citizens and killed them?  What is he hiding about Fast and Furious that caused the death of two US agents?

Lots of folks dying and being imprisoned around Obama, too many of them.

What is he afraid of?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



It's funny you should say that since I had the following thought last night.  I figured that if the story turned out to be much ado about nothing (and there's no reason for me to believe that at this point), I was at least gratified to know that the Obama campaign was prepared to go to the mattresses ala the cutthroat GOP tactic of going after an opponent's area of strength.  

But STILL, that's far less cutthroat than the dirty tricks tactics reminiscent of Nixon, Lee Atwater, and Karl Rove who were perfectly willing to engage in the complete and utter fabrication of "issues" where there were none.


----------



## del (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



it's not stealing; it's unauthorized borrowing-happens all the time


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


How many folks did they kill?

So far, Obama has three notches on his holster due to his direct orders to execute them.  And, two half notches for the Fast and Furious US agents.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



I said repeatedly on old political message boards several years ago that Democrats must learn to fight fire with fire.  It's great to see they finally are.

As for Romney, he could put much of this to rest by releasing his income tax returns from 2000 thru 2011.  So far, he's only released 2010.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Romney interview airing on CNN...


----------



## del (Jul 13, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



3.5 years and counting of 8%+ unemployment (which the stimulus was supposed to prevent from happening, according to his staff), expanded overseas adventures (afghanistan, libya, egypt and god knows where else) and a failure to do anything he said he would do- from *transparency* (remember how every piece of legislation was going to be posted for 3 days before he signed it?) to guantanamo (still open) to hiring lobbyists (yeah, that lasted about 20 mins) to signing statements.

as i said, defying the odds,he's a bigger piece o' shit fraud than bush was.











and then some


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Not only why is Obama keeping a journalist quiet in a Yemeni prison, but why does the ACLU have to sue the administration for information about why Obama violated the Constitutional rights of three (that we know of) US citizens and killed them? What is he hiding about Fast and Furious that caused the death of two US agents?

Lots of folks dying and being imprisoned around Obama, too many of them.

What is he hiding?  What is he afraid of?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



How many people did he kill?  Are you serious?  Considering Nixon's Christmas Eve bombing of Hanoi, George H. W. Bush's military orders in the 1st Bush Gulf War which ultimately led to the slaughter of retreating Iraqi troops on what's come to be known as the Highway of Death, and his son's attack on Iraq for nonexistent WMD's over a decade later, resulting in the deaths of several thousand US troops as well as tens of thousands of innocent Iraqis, I think you need to develop some historical perspective.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



that sounds like a good topic to start a thread about  

back to topic- Mittens.


----------



## del (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



you're upset, winger?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney interview airing on CNN...



How much do you wanna bet that he doesn't directly answer the questions about why SEC filings show that his role at Bain continued long after his oft stated date of departure?

I think we're going to witness a classic case of misdirection.  I bet Romney is going to be indignant.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Romney interview airing on CNN...
> ...



Those questions have already been answered by the current partners at Bain. They're also big time Democrats and Obama supporters. In fact, Bain is the 9th largest contributor to the Obama campaign.

They say it's all bullshit, I tend to believe them.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Romney said in CNN interview that he will only release ONE more year of income tax returns - 2011, and that's it. He said there is no way he will release previous income tax returns.

What's he hiding?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


Almost all Presidents have wars to their name.

Few have summary executions of US Citizens.  But, Obama does.

Few have programs that put weapons in the hands of criminals who kill our US Agents, then lamely try to cover it up.  But, Obama does.

Few make sure foreign journalists who uncover their bad deeds imprisoned in a Yemeni prison.  But, Obama does.


With that record, I have no doubt that Obama could kill all your neighbors and you would still grab your ankles and thank him to do more.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 13, 2012)

_On CNN and the rest, Heeeere's MEAT:_

"The truth is I left any role at Bain Capital, in Feb.1999."

You also testified in front of the Massachusetts Law Commission, re 2002:

"Well, actually, at that point, Staples was . . . a fiduciary for Bain Capital."

White Obamney doesn't think much of black Obamney.

Was Meat misrepresenting his position, to the SEC?

"Let's talk about how to get the American people working again."

Do you believe you are being Swift-boated, in this campaign?

-deflection-

Liars?

"And yet they keep running them . . ."  re TV ads.  

They've called on you to release more of your tax returns:

"I've indicated we've complied with the law . . . we'll put out more, which is NOT required."

_Whoop-dee-fucking-doo!  When do we get to see overdue tax returns, for white Obamney's Bain years +, so we can determine whether declared income makes any sense, more than *UnconsciousCornhole* and *Quasi mo-doodoo* sucking each others' assholes and smearing shit, to deflect, for page after page after page?

Let's see page after page, of white Obamney's tax returns!

Let's see what's overseas!  So Meat has said:_

"You're just going to have to take my word for it."  _And he's running, for WHAT?_

_*UnconsciousCornhole* and *Quasi Mo-doodoo* can deflect, for days.  Who could be seen, in public, with these shitters?  

*GET OUT 12 YEARS OF TAX RETURNS, LIKE DADDY DID, MEAT!*_


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney said in CNN interview that he will only release ONE more year of income tax returns - 2011, and that's it. He said there is no way he will release previous income tax returns.
> 
> What's he hiding?



More than just one thing, I'm sure.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom line here is the filing with the SEC.
> ...



SEC's value, if any, is the fact they act as a repository for records like these.

Which is what I meant about Ken Lay, who like Romney in terms of Bain, tried to exculpate responsiblity from Enron. So it is most certainly "something". Had Bain's behaviors become criminal, Romney would have been held responsible. Romney also has said he had absolutely no involvement with Bain, which isn't exactly true..since he's been showing up to share holder meetings.

As to your comment about employment being at "multidecade lows"; part of the reason for that..were because of practices started directly as a result of Bain's actions.

Which brings us back to where we began.


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Would that be the British or the French industrial revolution that the US bankrolled?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


OMG...

Now the shit state of the economy is Bain's doing.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2012)

I am sorry, I surrender to approx.  30 pages of posts, so, if this was posted,  ignorance is not an excuse, so, my bad.  



CNN reported last night that the accusations from Team Obama of felonious conduct are sheer nonsense and lies &#8212; and got that message from four executives at Bain, two of whom are &#8220;active&#8221; supporters of Barack Obama.  John King spoke to all four, three of whom are Democrats, and all four said that Mitt Romney left Bain in a big hurry in 1999 in order to work full time on rescuing the Salt Lake City Olympics.  The rushed departure created a lot of paperwork headaches as Bain tried to unwind Romney from leadership, which required a significant amount of time.  That&#8217;s why the company had Romney&#8217;s name on their SEC paperwork the next two years, as King reports:
http://hotair.com/archives/2012/07/...pporters-at-bain-confirm-romney-left-in-1999/


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSo5bTbwFoM&feature=player_embedded]CNN Report Debunks Latest False Attack From Obama Campaign - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Not the president the right loves to hate...

That's President Carter in case you were having trouble in singling out just one.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Let's put this to rest Romney took a leave of absence from Bain in February of 1999 to serve as president and CEO of the Salt Lake Olympic games organizing committee when you take a leave of absence from a company you are no longer working for it or running it Romney announced in August of 2001 he would not return to Bain and transferred his ownership to other partners. Let me repeat this for the very slow out there from February 1999 to August 2001 Romney was not running Bain and gave up his ownership end of story case closed get over it.
> ...


Would that be the documentation that everyone keeps talking about but no one produces?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Mitt Romney's Signature Appears On Bain SEC Filings During Time He Said He Left Bain


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


I suppose my use of "almost" threw you for a loop.


Now, about those Obama summary executions of US Citizens in violation of their inherent rights granted them by the Constitution?

What is Obama hiding with F&F?

What does that journalist know about Obama's actions that is keeping himin a Yemeni prison with Obama's blessing and assistance?

What the hell is the most secretive President ever hiding?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Where are Mitt's income tax returns for 2000 thru 2011? He's only released 2010. Obama released his for 2000 thru 2011 - 12 years.



One more time for comprehension:

Obama *had* to release tax returns for those years because he was an elected official.

Check the State of Mass website, Romney's tax returns for the years he was Gov may be on there.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I am sorry, I surrender to approx.  30 pages of posts, so, if this was posted,  ignorance is not an excuse, so, my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They just could NOT get Romney's name off the SEC paperwork for 2 years?

That excuse is almost as lame as saying that they were just trying to use up all the old stationary letterhead because it cost too much to print up new ones.

Poor Bain.  They just could NOT get Romney off the company roles.  They tried.  Really.


----------



## Greenbeard (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> They just could NOT get Romney's name off the SEC paperwork for 2 years?




*Bob Slydell:* Mittens Romney.
*Dom Portwood:* Who's he? 
*Bob Porter:* You know, plastic looking guy, awkwardly laughs a lot. 
*Dom Portwood:* Oh, yeah. 
*Bob Slydell:* Yeah, we can't actually find a record of him being a current employee here. 
*Bob Porter:* I looked into it more deeply and I found that apparently what happened is that he was laid off three years ago and no one ever told him about it; but through some kind of glitch in the payroll department, he still gets a [$100,000/year] paycheck. 
*Bob Slydell:* So we just went ahead and fixed the glitch. 
*Bill Lumbergh:* Great. 
*Dom Portwood:* So, uh, Mittens has been let go? 
*Bob Slydell:* Well, just a second there, professor. We, uh, we fixed the *glitch*. So he won't be receiving a paycheck anymore, so it'll just work itself out naturally. 
*Bob Porter:* We always like to avoid confrontation with the SEC, whenever possible. Problem is solved from your end.


----------



## rdean (Jul 13, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > They just could NOT get Romney's name off the SEC paperwork for 2 years?
> ...



$100,000 was his "minimum" pay.  This is not unusual.  Admission of CEO's payment is required by law, but not the true amount, because it's "private".  That amount is given to show at least $100,000 was actually transferred.  It could be $50,000,000 but the only way to know for sure the exact amount is from his tax returns.

Mitt has released one year and one year of "estimates".

Bush released 8 years
Clinton released 12 years
Obama released 12 years
Romney's father released 12 years

Mitt released 1 year


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Mitt Romney's Signature Appears On Bain SEC Filings During Time He Said He Left Bain



Wow that's a very impressive document did you notice the signature was printed not written? Now it might just be me but when I sign official documents I as I suspect most of us do write our name not print it.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

rdean said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


Yeah, estimates are required when filing an extension.

Now, not only why is Obama keeping a journalist quiet in a Yemeni prison, but why does the ACLU have to sue the administration for information about why Obama violated the Constitutional rights of three (that we know of) US citizens and killed them? What is he hiding about Fast and Furious that caused the death of two US agents?

Lots of folks dying and being imprisoned around Obama, too many of them.

What is Obama hiding?  What is he afraid of?


----------



## rdean (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



Republican "conspiracies"?  He's not afraid.  He's "amused".  Just like I am.

Mitt, release your tax returns.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

McCain saw Romney's income tax returns - and chose Palin!

Mitt Romney Tax Returns: Pressure Mounts To Release More Years


----------



## Valerie (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Mitt Romney's Signature Appears On Bain SEC Filings During Time *He Said He Left Bain*






What he SAID in response to political spotlight has no legal repercussion only political repercussion...


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 13, 2012)

I just caught a CBS playback of an interview with Mitten's saying with a straight face that he had nothing to do with Bain during the years he was off with the Olympics.

Hmmm, so the businessman who claims he knows how to get America back to work was THREE YEARS totally ignorant as to the workings of the company that he created AND WAS STILL CEO OF?

Give me a fucking break, will ya please?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> I just caught a CBS playback of an interview with Mitten's saying with a straight face that he had nothing to do with Bain during the years he was off with the Olympics.
> 
> Hmmm, so the businessman who claims he knows how to get America back to work was THREE YEARS totally ignorant as to the workings of the company that he created AND WAS STILL CEO OF?
> 
> Give me a fucking break, will ya please?


Yeah, he was.

Now, not only why is Obama keeping a journalist quiet in a Yemeni prison, but why does the ACLU have to sue the administration for information about why Obama violated the Constitutional rights of three (that we know of) US citizens and killed them? What is he hiding about Fast and Furious that caused the death of two US agents?

Lots of folks dying and being imprisoned around Obama, too many of them.

What is Obama hiding?  What is he afraid of?


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 13, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> I just caught a CBS playback of an interview with Mitten's saying with a straight face that he had nothing to do with Bain during the years he was off with the Olympics.
> 
> Hmmm, so the businessman who claims he knows how to get America back to work was THREE YEARS totally ignorant as to the workings of the company that he created AND WAS STILL CEO OF?
> 
> Give me a fucking break, will ya please?



That is because he was on a leave of absence from Bain during that time does no one know what a leave of absence is.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 13, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I just dion't get sucking on ball sacks.  I'm not going to judge you on your treat.  To each their own.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

> _By Benjy Sarlin_
> 
> President Obama said Friday that Mitt Romney deserves to be held accountable for his work at Bain Capital during a leave of absence, and that issues surrounding the timing of his exit raise legitimate questions.
> 
> ...



More: Obama To Romney On Bain: The Buck Stops With You | TPM2012


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



it only "wouldn't look less-than-good "  to anyone who willfully surrenders simple logic, the plenitude of even acknowledged left of center sources finding zip and sppting Romneys account,  impugn the proffered argument. 

one more time for those that have not read the proffered link, completely, a tidbit;

_Let&#8217;s also not forget that Massachusetts Democrats tried to keep Romney off the ballot in the 2002 governor&#8217;s race on the grounds that he had been living and working in Utah, even paying taxes there, and thus had failed to meet the requirement to have lived seven consecutive years in Massachusetts. The effort failed, but not after* Democrats waged an expensive, months&#8217; long battle *to prove he worked so much on the Olympics that he was in effect a citizen of Utah. (More on this below.) _


Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal? - The Washington Post

link to bolded text;

Dems Challenge Romney on Residence


----------



## Valerie (Jul 13, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> I just caught a CBS playback of an interview with Mitten's saying with a straight face that he had nothing to do with Bain during the years he was off with the Olympics.
> 
> Hmmm, so the businessman who claims he knows how to get America back to work was THREE YEARS totally ignorant as to the workings of the company that he created AND WAS STILL CEO OF?
> 
> Give me a fucking break, will ya please?





He was on a leave of absence to run the Olympics and other executives were handling the day-to-day business... 


GST Steel...KB Toys...........BFD!     Newsflash: Capitalists capitalize! 




You guys are playing right into Mitt's hand, you realize...?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > _By Benjy Sarlin_
> >
> > President Obama said Friday that Mitt Romney deserves to be held accountable for his work at Bain Capital during a leave of absence, and that issues surrounding the timing of his exit raise legitimate questions.
> >
> ...



How dare President Obama say something SO reasonable!


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > _By Benjy Sarlin_
> ...


The man who cannot take responsibility for a THING, quotes Truman about the buck??????


----------



## rdean (Jul 13, 2012)

Romney was 100% stakeholder in 11 Bain companies later than 1999






Mitt Romneys Shifting Bain Story | Politicker

Another Globe article published in 2002 contains a quote from a former Bain Capital executive named Marc B. Wolpow who said Mr. Romney remained in a very active role at Bain Capital while he was supposedly on a leave of absence for his Senate race.

*I reported directly to Mitt Romney .* . . You cant be CEO of Bain Capital and say, `I really dont know what my guys were doing, Mr. Wolpow said of Mr. Romney role at the company during his leave.

DOCUMENTS: Footnotes in Romney filings show he was active at Bain long after 1999

It is what it is.  Romney tells the truth half the time.  He always has.  That's why I agree with him half the time.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > _By Benjy Sarlin_
> >
> > President Obama said Friday that Mitt Romney deserves to be held accountable for his work at Bain Capital during a leave of absence, and that issues surrounding the timing of his exit raise legitimate questions.
> >
> ...


 

Seriously? How fucking gauche. Obama wastes taxpayer money by the billions...and has the audacity to preach Truman? Really?

S0N? YOU and your article link are utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Romney Interview Directly Contradicts His Previous Statements About Bain Tenure | ThinkProgress

Romney Demands Obama 'Apologize' For Bain Attacks, But Fails To Address Key Questions | ThinkProgress

Media Barred From Photographing Romney With Cheney At Fundraiser | ThinkProgress


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2012)

so; out with cnn, wash post, forbes, bloomberg, obama bundlers, donators/supporters, in-  Think Progress..... yea, ok then.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2012)

rdean said:


> Finally, we've found something really good for Eric Holder to investigate.



He needs to 'bring it', or STFU


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2012)

Annie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Now even some Republican leaders are telling Romney to release his tax returns.
> ...



Actually, Romney would be better off releasing them now, because if he doesn't, eventually, someone is going to LEAK them.


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored = Unhinged
> ...



who said anything about false SEC filings?  Not Dante.

look back..you're just a sicko whacko


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

What We Know About Romney and Bain, Explained | Mother Jones


----------



## Jerikus (Jul 13, 2012)

rdean said:


> Another Globe article published in 2002 contains a quote from a former Bain Capital executive named Marc B. Wolpow who said Mr. Romney remained in a very active role at Bain Capital while he was supposedly on a leave of absence for his Senate race.



Well damn! If Marc Wolpow, a guy who has been waging a jihad against Romney's political aspirations for YEARS, said that then this story must be true!


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Mitt Romney, Chief Excuses Officer, Bain Capital.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 13, 2012)

Dumbfuck, they kept Romney's name on documents per SEC rules since they weren't able to get his replacement on the books.

You do realize Democraps in MA tried to prove Romney didn't live in MA and didn't work in MA for 3 or so years during the Olympics, so that he couldn't run for office in MA.

Now you fucking idiots are now claiming he was working for Bain when he was living in Utah and working for the US Olympics. You are fucking insane. 



Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As we&#8217;ve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bain&#8217;s practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the &#8220;sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president&#8221; of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romney&#8217;s Bain lie - Salon.com


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> Mitt Romney&#8217;s campaign asked for a correction on Thursday&#8217;s Globe story, but did not dispute any facts in the article (file/The Boston Globe)
> 
> Obama campaign accuses Mitt Romney of lying about Bain tenure - The Boston Globe
> 
> The Romney campaign called such statements by the Obama team &#8220;reckless&#8221; and asked the Globe to print a correction, which it has declined to do.





in documents from July 2000 and February 2001

Willard Mitt Romney listed his &#8220;principal occupation&#8221;


as &#8220;Managing Director&#8221; of Bain


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 13, 2012)

Flail away libs ! 
No one cares but you assholes that are voting for Obama anyway.


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

yeah Romney went on 5 networks to whine!!!


Mitt Romney&#8217;s campaign asked for a correction on Thursday&#8217;s Globe story, but did not dispute any facts in the article (file/The Boston Globe) 

Obama campaign accuses Mitt Romney of lying about Bain tenure - The Boston Globe


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 13, 2012)

Romney's "retirement" package from Bain lists the date he left to run the Olympics. 

So Democraps tried to prevent Romney from claiming being a citizen of MA when he returned after running the Olympics, but now Democraps are claiming Romney was really running Bain when he was running the Olympics.

You fucking scumbags can't even get your lies together.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> Flail away libs !
> No one cares but you assholes that are voting for Obama anyway.



No one cares but you assholes that are voting for Romney anyway.

See how that works...


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Dumbfuck, they kept Romney's name on documents per SEC rules since they weren't able to get his replacement on the books.
> 
> You do realize Democraps in MA tried to prove Romney didn't live in MA and didn't work in MA for 3 or so years during the Olympics, so that he couldn't run for office in MA.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jerikus (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > As David reported on July 2, a press release issued on Bain's behalf in 1999 describes Romney as the CEO of Bain and says he's on a "a part-time leave of absence to head the Salt Lake City Olympic Committee."
> > ...
> > Romney told the Globe in 1999 that he would "stay on as a part-timer with Bain, providing input on investment and key personnel decisions." As Slate's Dave Weigel points out, this article was cited in an email the Romney campaign sent out to rebut claims that Romney remained involved with Bain after 1999.





This is proof of something?



No one knowing at the time that Romney's 1999 leave from Bain would wind up being permanent doesn't mean anything.



> News reports from during Romney's 2002 run for governor refer to his affiliation with Bain during the 1999-2002 period as a "leave of absence," not a full departure. As Politicker reported Friday, Romney retained a "very active role" with Bain during a previous leave of absence, when he ran for Senate in 1994.



I love lieberal logic, if he was active with Bain during his '94 leave then gosh darn it he must've been active with them during his '99 leave as well. It's not like he was involved in an insanely large time consuming project during his last leave or something, he must be lying!


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 13, 2012)

This entire story shows what scum liberals are and how they are dangerous to this country and this planet. 

First, they tried to prevent Romney from being able to serve in MA when he returned because he was serving the nation in charge of the Olympic games. Now, they've twisted that story into Romney really lied about not working at Bain.

These scumbags also tried to prevent John McCain from being on the POTUS ballot because he was born in Panama as the son of a military man. So the sons and daughters of US servicemen born in another country shouldn't be able to run for office if they are a Republican. 

These scumbags need to be kicked out of this country.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 13, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I am sorry, I surrender to approx.  30 pages of posts, so, if this was posted,  ignorance is not an excuse, so, my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It matters not, the OWS crowd thinks they smell blood. 

You'd think they'd recognize the odor of shit, as much of it as they fling...


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry, I surrender to approx.  30 pages of posts, so, if this was posted,  ignorance is not an excuse, so, my bad.
> ...




The Honeymoon is over


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Romney's "retirement" package from Bain lists the date he left to run the Olympics.
> 
> So Democraps tried to prevent Romney from claiming being a citizen of MA when he returned after running the Olympics, but now Democraps are claiming Romney was really running Bain when he was running the Olympics.
> 
> You fucking scumbags can't even get your lies together.



All this could be cleared up if he released his tax returns and Bain released its corporate minutes.  It's hard to believe that corporate minutes from 12 years ago really have any confidential information in them. 

If there was confusion about Romney's residency in 2002, it was because he was considering running from Utah to expand his political career.  Then he realized that would be like buying a big neon sign that read "MORMON" if he ran from Utah.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2012)

oldernwiser said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Read it, and listened to sane people on CNN totally debunk the whole story. Believing this makes you a birther.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSo5bTbwFoM]CNN Report Debunks Latest False Attack From Obama Campaign - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Just about everything. This is as stupid as saying Obama was born in Kenya.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 13, 2012)

The media digs up this bullshit story and they dug up Buuuuuuuuuush's DUI, but they can't seem to find Bill Ayers, Obamination's cocaine buddies, etc......

Of course, the "Fairness Doctrine" needs to make sure FOXNews and talk radio like Rush shouldn't exist to counter the left-wing bogus media that is the Nazi PR machine for the Democraps.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 13, 2012)

You never shut the fuck up about the Mormons.....one must've ass raped you. 



JoeB131 said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Romney's "retirement" package from Bain lists the date he left to run the Olympics.
> ...


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Romney's "retirement" package from Bain lists the date he left to run the Olympics.
> ...




Why do you have such a hard-on for private information, while for 3 1/2 years now there's no sign of Obama's college transcripts?

Tit-for-Tat.

Deal with it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2012)

I find this whole thing amusing.  

It's kind of like Romney is claiming that he left Bain before they went all crazy and started offshoring and shutting down companies...  

Like he had nothing to do with the corporate culture that had been established up until that point, much less the point he was "officially" out of the company.  

And this is the real problem with Romney.  He only wants to talk about the good stuff. Talk about Bain. Don't talk about Massachusetts.  Talk about Staples, not AmPad.  

Romney's "Bane" experienice is like John Kerry's Swiftboat thing.  The official story looks nice, but the nitty gritty is kind of ugly.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2012)

No, just annoyed me with their profound stupidity and generall douchebaggery.... 

The very fact we let this destructive and evil cult have so much wealth and power is kind of sad. No other country would tolerate it.  




GoneBezerk said:


> You never shut the fuck up about the Mormons.....one must've ass raped you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

---

Perry Joins Rivals in Attacking Romney on Bain​


> *Mitt Romney&#8216;s Bain Capital &#8220;looted&#8221; a company in Gaffney, S.C., and got &#8220;rich off failures and sticking it to someone else,&#8221; Gov. Rick Perry of Texas charged* this morning as he began a swing through South Carolina.
> 
> Signaling that he will join Newt Gingrich and other Republican presidential rivals in sharply criticizing Mr. Romney&#8217;s earlier career as a corporate takeover artist, *Mr. Perry mocked Mr. Romney&#8217;s recent statement that there were times he had worried about losing his job, pointing out that Mr. Romney had grown up wealthy and privileged.*
> 
> *&#8220;I mean, he actually said this,&#8221;* Mr. Perry told more than 100 diners at a breakfast gathering here.





> In recent days, former House Speaker Newt Gingrich and Texas Gov. Rick Perry have been sharply criticizing Romney's actions while heading Bain Capital, a private equity firm that bought and sold companies to turn a profit. In many cases, workers lost jobs after Bain purchased their companies.
> 
> In the days leading up to the Jan. 21 GOP primary in South Carolina, *Perry has been describing Romney as a "vulture capitalist.*" In a state where unemployment has exceeded 9 percent for more than three years, Perry has been calling attention to closed factories, saying Bain cut jobs during Romney's years there.
> 
> U.S. Chamber President Criticizes GOP's 'Intramural' Battle Over Bain : It's All Politics : NPR


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Why do you have such a hard-on for private information, while for 3 1/2 years now there's no sign of Obama's college transcripts?
> 
> Tit-for-Tat.
> 
> Deal with it.



If Obama were running on the premise he was a totally awesome guy in college, and the smartest guy in class, you might have a point.  But he isn't.  He's running on his accomplishments as President and Senator. 

Romney is running on his accomplishments in Bain Capital.  He can run a business, so he can run a government.  Okay, I guess. Not that the two things are comparable.  Hoover and Bush-43 were good businessmen, but horrible presidents.   

If he is offering that as the top thing on his resume (not even talking about his years as a governor, probably his most relevent experience) then we should have some transparency about what he did there, should we not. 

It would be like if you applied to a job, and said, "Hey, look at the work I did 10 years ago, but don't talk to any of my co-workers or check out any of my references or examine in any detail what I actually did there.  Ignore the fact I haven't done anything in the last six years and the four years before that I don't want to talk about at all."   

I think most hiring managers would be suspicious of that.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I find this whole thing amusing.
> 
> It's kind of like Romney is claiming that he left Bain before they went all crazy and started offshoring and shutting down companies...
> 
> ...




how long was he at Bain before 1999?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you have such a hard-on for private information, while for 3 1/2 years now there's no sign of Obama's college transcripts?
> ...





> He's running on his accomplishments as President and Senator.



oh for christs sakes, you're killing me here...


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> No, just annoyed me with their profound stupidity and generall douchebaggery....
> 
> The very fact we let this destructive and evil cult have so much wealth and power is kind of sad. No other country would tolerate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> No, just annoyed me with their profound stupidity and generall douchebaggery....
> 
> The very fact we let this destructive and evil cult have so much wealth and power is kind of sad. No other country would tolerate it.
> 
> ...


Well, the poster you quoted is right.  Some Mormon must have really hurt you.  You have some serious psychological scars - that's the only thing that I think could cause your utter hatred of Mormons.

Years of therapy might help you.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I find this whole thing amusing.
> 
> It's kind of like Romney is claiming that he left Bain before they went all crazy and started offshoring and shutting down companies...
> 
> ...



Three Democrats, two of them who are active Obama supporters, have confirmed Romney's version of events. Either admit you are wrong or forever confirm you are conspiracy nut on the same level as truthers and birthers.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you have such a hard-on for private information, while for 3 1/2 years now there's no sign of Obama's college transcripts?
> ...



That was funny. What accomplishments did Obama have as a Senator? Which of his stupid policy decisions would you count as an accomplishment for him as president?


----------



## rdean (Jul 13, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Dumbfuck, *they kept Romney's name on documents per SEC rules since they weren't able to get his replacement on the books.*
> 
> You do realize Democraps in MA tried to prove Romney didn't live in MA and didn't work in MA for 3 or so years during the Olympics, so that he couldn't run for office in MA.
> 
> ...



I paid 50 bucks for 500 business cards.


----------



## rdean (Jul 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



We list Obama's accomplishments and you refuse to read them. 

You're like a kid beating an old iron pot with a big spoon hoping for attention.


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

it's the GOP primaries stupid!   

There will be NO running away from the Conservative GOP attacks on Governor Willard Mitt Romney during the GOP primaries.


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Perry Joins Rivals in Attacking Romney on Bain​


> Mitt Romneys Bain Capital looted a company in Gaffney, S.C., and got rich off failures and sticking it to someone else, Gov. Rick Perry of Texas charged this morning as he began a swing through South Carolina.
> 
> Signaling that he will join Newt Gingrich and other Republican presidential rivals in sharply criticizing Mr. Romneys earlier career as a corporate takeover artist, Mr. Perry mocked Mr. Romneys recent statement that there were times he had worried about losing his job, pointing out that Mr. Romney had grown up wealthy and privileged.
> 
> I mean, he actually said this, Mr. Perry told more than 100 diners at a breakfast gathering here.





--
In recent days, former House Speaker Newt Gingrich and Texas Gov. Rick Perry have been sharply criticizing Romney's actions while heading Bain Capital, a private equity firm that bought and sold companies to turn a profit. In many cases, workers lost jobs after Bain purchased their companies.

In the days leading up to the Jan. 21 GOP primary in South Carolina, Perry has been describing Romney as a "vulture capitalist." In a state where unemployment has exceeded 9 percent for more than three years, Perry has been calling attention to closed factories, saying Bain cut jobs during Romney's years there.

U.S. Chamber President Criticizes GOP's 'Intramural' Battle Over Bain : It's All Politics : NPR


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Rachel Maddow is tearing Romney up - with FACTS.  So cool...


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2012)

Trajan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...




Can I see one of those ads or speeches, coz all I'm seeing is mudslinging


----------



## Valerie (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Rachel Maddow is tearing Romney up - with FACTS.  So cool...










Oooh...Aaaah...Facts...


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 13, 2012)

_But-but-but . . . all those white Obamney listings of white Obamney's name on documents and salary of $100,000, after 1999 weren't really there . . . we're just imagining Meat went back to Massachusetts back in 2002, and he testified to this, but he now insists he did NOTHING, back in Massachusetts.

But-but-but . . . LET'S SEE ALL THOSE TAX RETURNS, DATING BACK, BEFORE 1999, puh-leeze, Mr.Weez.  Let's see ALL the tax returns, which might possibly relate, to any of this, NOW, weasel!

This fucking guy intends, to stonewall his tax returns, which relate to allegations HE BROKE THE LAW, all the way to felony!  WTF are any of the deflectors and liars thinking?  White Obamney has to cop to this, no matter how good his fucking whores are, at sucking dicks, in traffic.

HEY!  Now that this issue is up, we need to see the tax returns, before the liars all think we need to wait around, while all the liars talk their shit!  Let's clear the air.  Who needs a liars' orgy, over Meat?_


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Rachel Maddow is tearing Romney up - with FACTS.  So cool...



So cool, that you decided not to share huh?


----------



## Valerie (Jul 13, 2012)

PixieStix said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Maddow is tearing Romney up - with FACTS.  So cool...
> ...





  I know, right?  






Please, by all means Lakhota, please post the FACTS..without e-motion.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2012)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Killing more people in Afghanistan than Bush. Check.
Keeping Gitmo open. Check.
Ignoring the Constitution and Congress to wage a war in Libya. Check.
Resigning the PATRIOT Act to allow the government to continue a secret spying program on Americans. Check
Killing American citizens without due process. Check.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Rachel Maddow is tearing Romney up - with FACTS.  So cool...



So YOU'RE the one viewer.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Rachel Maddow is tearing Romney up - with FACTS.  So cool...



I doubt she has any better grasp on the facts than Rush does.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Maddow is tearing Romney up - with FACTS.  So cool...
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

When will the other Romney shoe drop?  I'm convinced it will.  It is obvious that Romney is hiding stuff, and the Obama campaign will be all over this until the election.  The debates should be very interesting.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> When will the other Romney shoe drop?  I'm convinced it will.  It is obvious that Romney is hiding stuff, and the Obama campaign will be all over this until the election.  The debates should be very interesting.


Retard speak for "I know Obama's got nothing to offer and even that he is a murderer"


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> When will the other Romney shoe drop?  I'm convinced it will.  It is obvious that Romney is hiding stuff, and the Obama campaign will be all over this until the election.  The debates should be very interesting.



Still avoiding the video proving your first "shoe" is bullshit, I see....


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

> Romney has said he left Bain in 1999 to lead the winter Olympics in Salt Lake City, ending his role in the company. But public Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed later by Bain Capital state he remained the firm&#8217;s &#8220;sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president.&#8221;
> 
> Also, a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002. And Romney&#8217;s state financial disclosure forms indicate he earned at least $100,000 as a Bain &#8220;executive&#8221; in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.



More: Government documents indicate Mitt Romney continued at Bain after date when he says he left - The Boston Globe


----------



## Valerie (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> When will the other Romney *shoe drop?  I'm convinced* it will.  *It is obvious that Romney is hiding stuff*, and the Obama campaign will be all over this until the election.  The debates should be very interesting.





That's a very strange stance to take IMO.  Sounds rather contrived...





Do you remember the contrast of Obama's book dedicated to a man who conducted his wedding who preached God Damn America?  The man who whispers to the Russians how he will have more "flexibility" after the elections...?







Oh oops my bad, YEEEah Romney must be _hiding_ where he came from and how he got RICH.  You go with that.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > When will the other Romney *shoe drop?  I'm convinced* it will.  *It is obvious that Romney is hiding stuff*, and the Obama campaign will be all over this until the election.  The debates should be very interesting.
> ...



Well, we all KNOW about Obama's stuff.  Now, we need to know about Romney's stuff.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > Romney has said he left Bain in 1999 to lead the winter Olympics in Salt Lake City, ending his role in the company. But public Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed later by Bain Capital state he remained the firms sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president.
> >
> > Also, a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002. And Romneys state financial disclosure forms indicate he earned at least $100,000 as a Bain executive in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.
> 
> ...


Some folks don't care if they look like retards.  You are obviously one of them.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2012)

The title of this thread should be changed to "The Obama campaign throwing crap at the walls"


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


And some folks don't care that they have no integrity or an ounce of honesty.  You are obviously one of those, too.

I think you should start another neg rep whine thread and top if off with another dramatic exit.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > Romney has said he left Bain in 1999 to lead the winter Olympics in Salt Lake City, ending his role in the company. But public Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed later by Bain Capital state he remained the firms sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president.
> >
> > Also, a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002. And Romneys state financial disclosure forms indicate he earned at least $100,000 as a Bain executive in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings.
> 
> ...




You're a thick-headed mule





John King: Why is 1999 so important in 2012? - CNN.com


> But first, is there anything other than the SEC filings to suggest a hands-on Romney role at Bain post-February 1999?
> 
> 
> No is the word from four  sources who communicated with CNN on Thursday -- all of whom have  firsthand knowledge of Bain's operations at the time in question. Three  of the four are Democrats, and two of the four are active Obama  supporters in Campaign 2012.
> ...





> "[W]hen you combine all the stories, all the airtime, all the column  inches, it looks to many people, I'll just say this bluntly, like the  press is giving much more aggressive scrutiny to Romney and his  background than it ever gave to Barack Obama," Kurtz told CNN's Wolf  Blitzer.



Video at *LINK*


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

No one who owns a large company just goes away for THREE years without some kind of formal/official documentation that delegates management responsibility to others.  Where is that documentation?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 13, 2012)

PixieStix said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to "The Obama campaign throwing crap at the walls"



Why?

Again, Romney has held up that his experience at Bain qualifies him to run the country. Well, does that mean we should not examine what role Romney played at Bain, and why it qualifies him?

It's sort of appalling he's running away from Bain's record. He was the sole share holder of the company and the Chief Executive. He was also drawing a salary of over 100K while making money from Bain investments.

So if you want to believe Romney's story..he made all this money for doing nothing. And if that's what you want in a President..vote for him.

I personally like people that want to do actual work for getting paid.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> No one who owns a large company just goes away for THREE years without some kind of formal/official documentation that delegates management responsibility to others.  Where is that documentation?


Retard speak for, "The POTUS is a murderer and he imprisons journalists who uncover dirt on his bad deeds."


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> No one who owns a large company just goes away for THREE years without some kind of formal/official documentation that delegates management responsibility to others.  Where is that documentation?



No one that goes to Harvard has their records sealed/hidden without reason.



Private = Private


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

1. Vulture capitalist.

2. Lousy governor.

3. Evading disclosure.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> 1. Vulture capitalist.
> 
> 2. Lousy governor.
> 
> 3. Evading disclosure.


Obama is a murderer.  Obama imprisons journalists how find stuff he doesn't want published.  Obama gives weapons to criminals so that US agents get killed.  Obama covers up his crimes.

Grab your ankles, he wants more from you.  Good little whore that you are.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, I'm shocked msnbc continues to promote the lie about Romney and Bain.....shocking. 

Obamination could shoot people on live TV and msnbc would cover it up with lies.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



working to kill the immigration bill?


----------



## CMike (Jul 13, 2012)

So?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 13, 2012)

Joeb you're the lowest of the low. You run around pretending to be impassioned on the issues but all you are is a Mormon hater. At least TDM or Rderp are consistent in their idiocy. You pretend to be one thing then act like something else.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Vulture capitalist.
> ...



Wow. That's some pretty harsh accusation that you're doing there. I sure hope you're right, otherwise you'll like a total fucking idiot later.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 13, 2012)

Sallow said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > The title of this thread should be changed to "The Obama campaign throwing crap at the walls"
> ...



Sheesh, the guy was making MILLIONS and somehow you think 100K is a lot of money? What a JOKE!


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Yes, he is a murderer.  He has no right to do summary executions of US citizens.  Three of them.  And, when the ACLU and others challenge him?  Mr. Cover-up himself pulls yet another Nixon.  His first Nixon was with Fast and Furious - where two other Americans died.

I guess I should be careful, though.  I mean, he has imprisoned foreign journalists when they say things he doesn't like.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Just saying you might wanna wipe a little of the foam off your lips.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




Is this the fundamental change he was speaking of in 2008? Freedom of speech is one of our fundamental rights.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Rather it's a tear in my eye that we have a POTUS who regularly violates the Constitution, and violates it egregiously.

And, Americans die as a result - on his specific order.  And, I'm not talking about war.

And the tear in my other eye is for the tragic state of our public education that the state has created the useful idiots so that Americans support a totalitarian.

Obama makes Nixon look like a Boy Scout.


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Romney is whining like a bitch and demanding an apology.  the Globe stands firm...


and wingnuts are accusing the Boston Globe of libel.

can't make this shit up


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> Romney is whining like a bitch and demanding an apology.  the Globe stands firm...
> 
> 
> and wingnuts are accusing the Boston Globe of libel.
> ...



You can't. They can...and do.


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> Romney is whining like a bitch and demanding an apology.  the Globe stands firm...
> 
> 
> and wingnuts are accusing the Boston Globe of libel.
> ...



Flail away pussies !


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2012)

What's in Romney's Offshore Accounts? | The Nation

Investigation: Mitt Romney - Where the Money Lives | Vanity Fair


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> What's in Romney's Offshore Accounts? | The Nation
> 
> Investigation: Mitt Romney - Where the Money Lives | Vanity Fair





Private = Private


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is whining like a bitch and demanding an apology.  the Globe stands firm...
> ...


Romney can settle this easily: release the records: Democrats say Romney tax returns could clarify Bain departure date - latimes.com



> The tax returns issue could prove a thorny one for *Romney, who was booed at a GOP debate in South Carolina earlier this year after he equivocated on whether he would release the returns.* His 2011 returns, released in January, showed that Romney and wife Ann paid $3 million in taxes in 2010 on $21.7 million in income, a tax rate of 13.9%, much lower than the 35% marginal rate.
> Democrats say Romney tax returns could clarify Bain departure date - latimes.com


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Rabid Partisan Says what?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Mindless lemming says what?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I'm sorry. I don't speak Rabid Partisan Zombie.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> Romney is whining like a bitch and demanding an apology.  the Globe stands firm...
> 
> 
> and wingnuts are accusing the Boston Globe of libel.
> ...



CNN is a bunch of wingnuts now?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2012)

Dante said:


> Zxereus said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Democrats also say that Obama was a great student.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


What is sad, and I bet even embarrassing, is that you call yourself a "Progressive".  You're just a party Dem.

Violating the Constitution is A-OK, as long as he is a Democrat.  Summary executions are A-OK, too.

As I said, public education failure of the People, not of the totalitarians, though.  You are a true Useful Idiot - the epitome of the duped.  And, you don't even know it.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You mad?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


Amazed.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Tell me all about it. In detail. I'd love to hear more of your schlock.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


The Constitution isn't schlock.  To Obama it is.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Really? Go on.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


I've already outlined it.  Somehow you missed that, to no surprise. If you are curious, the ACLU has several articles on it.  Make sure to tell your other Dem cheerleaders not to donate to them anytime soon, too.  "Progressive"....  Make your reservations to Charlotte early.


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 13, 2012)

rdean said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbfuck, *they kept Romney's name on documents per SEC rules since they weren't able to get his replacement on the books.*
> ...



Good gawd the retard is strong in you leftists.  

This is from the vid that QW linked:  


4 sources who worked at Bain with Romney, 3 Dems (2 of whom are active Obama supporters):  "Mitt Romney left Bain Capitol in 1999 to run the Olympics and he has had absolutely no involvement with the management or investment activities of the firm or with any of its portfolio companies since the day of his depature."  "Romney left quickly as the deal with the Olympics happened quickly; all 4 insisted he left in Feb of 1999 and they never saw him around the office or involved in any dealings."  "Because Romneys leaving was so sudden it took about two years to get the new management team in place.  *They essentially had to split up the company, divided among the existing partners which took about two years and they insist that they were required according to law to leave his name on those documents*."



hortysir said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Romney has said he left Bain in 1999 to lead the winter Olympics in Salt Lake City, ending his role in the company. But public Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed later by Bain Capital state he remained the firms sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president.
> ...



Lahorka is another fucking retarded leftist who can't admit that Obutthead was and is WRONG on this and who will never 'hear' you.  


I swear I'd like to whap you lefty morons right upside your empty pointy heads  . . . . .


----------



## Dante (Jul 13, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is whining like a bitch and demanding an apology.  the Globe stands firm...
> ...



CNN and FOX News declared Obamacare ruled unConstitutional and both initially resisted admitting making mistakes. 

ain't what they used to be. CNN that is. FOX is what it always was...


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2012)

No brain, No pain


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You're really changing my mind on lots of things. Please, keep posting.


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Why do you continue to display a lie  ?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Why do continue to dip your balls in wax and then call them candles?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



So, here is the most general of Obama's usurping the Constitution:*Killing of Al-Awlaki: Even When Trying to Fight Terrorism, the President Must Still Follow the Constitution*
By Josh Bell, ACLU at 4:34pm

The debate over the U.S. government's targeted killing of Anwar Al-Awlaki continued this week. ACLU Deputy Legal Director Jameel Jaffer took on former Bush lawyer (and torture memo writer) John Yoo on Southern California Public Radios AirTalk (listen here), and also explored the issue on CBC's The Current (listen here).

Much of the debate thus far has focused on Al-Awlaki. *But we should be thinking about not only the people the government killed last week, but the power thats being claimed by the president  and the administration has not said nearly enough about the power President Obama is claiming.* No one is asking for the government to reveal confidential sources or intelligence-gathering methods  but why can't it even explain its legal justification for essentially executing an American?

Reuters reported on the process, revealing virtually all that's known about it:
American militants like Anwar al-Awlaki are placed on a kill or capture list by a secretive panel of senior government officials, which then informs the president of its decisions, according to officials.

There is no public record of the operations or decisions of the panel, which is a subset of the White House's National Security Council, several current and former officials said. Neither is there any law establishing its existence or setting out the rules by which it is supposed to operate.​
....  *But what it does show is the other disturbing aspect of what happened: the executive branch acting without oversight by other branches. The Constitution made the judiciary a co-equal branch of government so that there would be a check against overreach by the political branches. *....​
Killing of Al-Awlaki: Even When Trying to Fight Terrorism, the President Must Still Follow the Constitution


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Right on, right on. I dig, I dig.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Looking at the timestamps of posts, you didn't even have enough time to link to it.

Yeah, you are in full support of Obama's usurping the Constitution and his murders.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Looking at the timestamps of posts, you didn't even have enough time to link to it.
> 
> Yeah, you are in full support of Obama's usurping the Constitution and his murders.



I'm a super fast reader. 

Seriously, you're kind of making me rethink a lot of stuff about Obama. I'm thinking tonight's the night I flip.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > I just caught a CBS playback of an interview with Mitten's saying with a straight face that he had nothing to do with Bain during the years he was off with the Olympics.
> ...



The thread is about Romney's BS regarding BAIN, genius.  Deal with that first, THEN you can start (yet another) anti-Obama thread with all the right wing-nut websites, bloggers and pundits as your source material.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



Seconded. You may begin your Republican Filibuster now, Si Modo.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 13, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 13, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



That's a really small pwn-graphic you posted there. I'd post a "Failboat" demotivation meme, but I just remembered it's not 2009 any more. 

Also, on a serious note, am I supposed to pronounce the first part of your screen name as "Gee" or "Gai?" I need to know shit.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 13, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



The ACLU is now a right wing website?



I worry about the violations of the Supreme Law of the Land before I worry about the temper tantrums of hacks:*Killing of Al-Awlaki: Even When Trying to Fight Terrorism, the President Must Still Follow the Constitution*
By Josh Bell, ACLU at 4:34pm

The debate over the U.S. government's targeted killing of Anwar Al-Awlaki continued this week. ACLU Deputy Legal Director Jameel Jaffer took on former Bush lawyer (and torture memo writer) John Yoo on Southern California Public Radios AirTalk (listen here), and also explored the issue on CBC's The Current (listen here).

Much of the debate thus far has focused on Al-Awlaki. *But we should be thinking about not only the people the government killed last week, but the power thats being claimed by the president  and the administration has not said nearly enough about the power President Obama is claiming.* No one is asking for the government to reveal confidential sources or intelligence-gathering methods  but why can't it even explain its legal justification for essentially executing an American?

Reuters reported on the process, revealing virtually all that's known about it:
American militants like Anwar al-Awlaki are placed on a kill or capture list by a secretive panel of senior government officials, which then informs the president of its decisions, according to officials.

There is no public record of the operations or decisions of the panel, which is a subset of the White House's National Security Council, several current and former officials said. Neither is there any law establishing its existence or setting out the rules by which it is supposed to operate.​
....  *But what it does show is the other disturbing aspect of what happened: the executive branch acting without oversight by other branches. The Constitution made the judiciary a co-equal branch of government so that there would be a check against overreach by the political branches. *....​
Killing of Al-Awlaki: Even When Trying to Fight Terrorism, the President Must Still Follow the Constitution


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 13, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > I just caught a CBS playback of an interview with Mitten's saying with a straight face that he had nothing to do with Bain during the years he was off with the Olympics.
> ...



Oh give me a fucking break with that ignorant BS you just parroted, Blackhawk!

I worked for a small investment boutique for 6 years.....we dealt with clients of multi-million dollar corporations.  Whether on vacation, sabbatical, leave of absence or whatever, they would get various reports Fedexed to them periodically.  No way in hell the owner, founder, CEO, Chairman of the board is going to be clueless as to how his baby is making the bucks for 3 years....unless he didn't give a damn so long as the bucks kept coming in.  Mittens is a lawyer and an MBA!

C'mon man, THINK IT THROUGH and stop stubbornly defending people who wouldn't piss in your direction if you're not serving them.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 13, 2012)

Si modo said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



And what's all that have to do with the FACT that Romney lied about his stewardship regarding Bain Capital's action of outsourcing?  Remember, Romney used his position to solidify his citizenship of Massachusetts for his political career.  You can't have it both ways.  Either Romney knew what was going on or he's a careless CEO who let's his company run rampant while he pursues his personal power trip of politics....neither bodes well for him as a Presidential candidate.


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

Romney committed Medicare fraud at Bain.

Romney stole pension money at Bain.

Romney used borrowed money to buy companies, steal their capital, and bankrupt them at Bain.

Romney is a liar and a thief.


----------



## idb (Jul 14, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I'm just wondering how often Obama has lost in the SCOTUS?
Aren't they the arbitars of constitutionality?


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 14, 2012)

Valerie said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > I just caught a CBS playback of an interview with Mitten's saying with a straight face that he had nothing to do with Bain during the years he was off with the Olympics.
> ...



FYI for ya, Valerie:  NO businessman is incommunicado with the goings on of a company he created, to which is listed as the CEO and chairman of the board.  Whether on vacation or leave of absence, he gets reports.  So either Mitt didn't give a damn how the money was made or he damn sure knew how and approved it.  Not the rep you want for a guy who is using his business accumen as a selling point to be President.

Also, you may want to know that he was called into the Olympics to save them from the financial corruption that was afoot...Mittens did this with FEDERAL FUNDS!  That's right snook'ums, your tax dollars made that Olympics possible....do the research if you don't believe me.

If this is the hand Mittens want's us to play to, then he's going to lose that poker game big time!


----------



## Si modo (Jul 14, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...


Or, one can have it NEITHER way.  Which is what it is.

Now, am I going to be concerned about that or about the POTUS summarily executing US citizens without judicial balance?

Ohhh, that's a no brainer.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



FYI, liberal knows no tai chi.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 14, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



He's not required to be clueless, is he? 

I thought the threshold was the "day-to-day operations." 

Why you guys keep moving the goalposts? 

I don't even LIKE Romney, but this shit is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2012)

Romney was the sole owner of Bain Capital until 2002.

100%.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 14, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



Every Olympic has federal funds involved. 
It's how the money is managed that counts.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney was the sole owner of Bain Capital until 2002.
> 
> 100%.



So what? He had partners running it while he was in Utah for the Olympics. 

Big time DEMOCRAT partners. 

Obama supporters. 

Even THEY back up Romney's statements.

You got nothin'...


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 14, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney was the sole owner of Bain Capital until 2002.
> ...



Romney wasn't the  sole owner of Bain.
The SEC report clearly outlines that Romney was the sole owner of ONE, 1, uno company that was under Bain control.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 14, 2012)

1,000+ posts, huh?

Why is it so important to Mitt and some of his supporters to downplay his connection with the super, awesome, job creating factory?


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/13/mitt-romney-bain-sec_n_1671819.

*Mitt Romney's Signature Appears On Bain SEC Filings During Time He Said He Left Bain
*
WASHINGTON -- Between 1999 and 2001, Mitt Romney, then the CEO of Bain Capital, signed at least six documents that the private equity firm filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission. The documents run in direct contradiction to a claim that Romney has made repeatedly: that he had nothing to do with Bain, and therefore no responsibility for Bain investments, during that period.

It's also a claim he made in August 2011 on the federal disclosure form he filed as part of his presidential bid. Romney didn't leave any wiggle room: "Mr. Romney retired from Bain Capital on February 11, 1999 to head the Salt Lake Organizing Committee [for the 2002 Winter Olympics]. Since February 11, 1999, Mr. Romney has not had any active role with any Bain Capital entity and has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way
<more>


----------



## Annie (Jul 14, 2012)

Seems for the democrat partisans, even sources like WaPo and Fortune are ignored. One might think they are just in it for spin? Or are out and out liars.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney was the sole owner of Bain Capital until 2002.
> 
> 100%.



Funny how federal laws and regulations make people say things that any sane person would consider to be inaccurate in order to not go to jail for lying, isn't it?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Annie said:


> Seems for the democrat partisans, even sources like WaPo and Fortune are ignored. One might think they are just in it for spin? Or are out and out liars.



They aren't partisans anymore, they are conspiracy nuts. Oama could come out tomorrow and say that Romney was not in charge of Bain and they will insist he is being controlled by space aliens or something.


----------



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

What We Know About Romney and Bain, Explained
In an interview with local DC ABC affiliate WJLA, President Barack Obama says Romney should have to answer questions about his tenure at Bain:

    Ultimately Mr. Romney, I think, is going to have to answer those questions, because if he aspires to being president one of the things you learn is, you are ultimately responsible for the conduct of your operations, but again that's probably a question that he's going to have to answer and I think that's a legitimate part of the campaign.

    Now, my understanding is that Mr. Romney attested to the SEC, multiple times, that he was the chairman, CEO and president of Bain Capital and I think most Americans figure if you are the chairman, CEO and president of a company that you are responsible for what that company does.

I guess the ownership society has nobody home?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2012)

Trajan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I find this whole thing amusing.
> ...



Why is that relevent?  

Frankly, I think even the good stuff in his Bain record is overrated.  He made a lot of money during the 1990's.   So what?  Wall Street made a shitload of money in the 1990's thanks to clinton's policies.  Shooting fish in a barrel or falling off a log would be greater accomplishments.  

But then in 2000, things turned to shit, and a lot of companies started laying people off and declaring bankruptcy, and oddly, when Bain closed down GS Steel and KB Toys and helped companies offshore, Romney and his political ambitions were nowhere to be seen. 

"UM, yeah. I'll be over here, helping straightening out an Olympics no one is going to watch or care all that much about.  Errr.. yeah, you guys have fun with that! Layoffs? Outsourcing?  I know Nothink! Nothink!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Well, the poster you quoted is right.  Some Mormon must have really hurt you.  You have some serious psychological scars - that's the only thing that I think could cause your utter hatred of Mormons.
> 
> Years of therapy might help you.



Oh, I don't know, maybe my hate is based on the fact it's a cult started by child molesting Con men (Joseph Smith, Brigham Young.) 

I encountered some Mormons in 1983, and yeah, they were pretty fuckin' creepy and the whole thing left me with a lot of disgust.  That was before I started researching the batshit crazy stuff they actually believed or how many teenage girls Smith and Young were having sex with.  

No therapy needed at all.  What you people need is education.  If you knew what I knew about LDS, you wouldn't want Romney anywhere near the white house, either.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Joeb you're the lowest of the low. You run around pretending to be impassioned on the issues but all you are is a Mormon hater. At least TDM or Rderp are consistent in their idiocy. You pretend to be one thing then act like something else.





My dislike of Mormons is based on the fact that they are evil and a cult.   That's more important to me than stupid arguments of supply siders vs. Keynesians... 

Policies aren't that important because at the end of the day, our system pulls them to the center, anyway.   But character is.  

My problem with Romney is exactly the same problem I had with Bill Clinton.  A lack of character.  

Now. to expand, I think the GOP is wrong on a lot of stuff. Jeb Bush had it right, it's gone so far off the rails that Reagan and his Father wouldn't be welcome there anymore.  But I was willing to consider it one more time, until you nominated Romney.   

  So really, all Romney's Whacky Cult beleifs are to me is the difference between holding my nose and voting for another clueless loser who can't tell me how many houses he owns (McCain, Dole) and a refusing to vote for an evil cult member with hidden agendas I don't trust.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



100K would be a lot to me.  

And it would be a lot to most people.  More to the point, that was just his "Salary", he was getting millions more in investments at that time as well.  I find it a little incredulous that he really didn't have an oar in the water.  

But simple way to clear all this up.  Release your tax returns AND Bain's corporate minutes.  Problem solved.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



You've missed the point.

If he was making 100K for doing nothing, well, how did he make the other millions?

Is that for doing nothing as well?

I've been around plenty of CEOs that don't do very much..yet make millions.

And this has become part and parcel with one of the major problems in this country, we are developing a new aristocracy and stifling social mobility.

And it's extremely problematic that the GOP is putting up one of those well monied do nothings to take the highest office in the land..if Romney's theory is correct.

Because what he will eventually do, is work to insure to solidify the new aristocracy.

In any case..that doesn't seem to be what happened.

Romney seems to forget that some people in this country have long memories. And Romney's fucked up, profit without ethics bullshit is now coming back to bite him in the ass.


----------



## Toro (Jul 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Frankly, I think even the good stuff in his Bain record is overrated.  He made a lot of money during the 1990's.   So what?  Wall Street made a shitload of money in the 1990's thanks to clinton's policies.  Shooting fish in a barrel or falling off a log would be greater accomplishments.



Of course you think its over-rated.  You're clueless.  When you walk around in a Fog of Hate, you are unable to see clearly.  Confirmation bias isn't a good thing.

Bain's early funds were eye-popping.  Gross returns on some of the earlier funds were as high as triple-digits.  And no, it wasn't "because of Clinton" or "because it was shooting fish in a barrel."  Their performance was why Bain charged amongst the highest fees in the industry.  They did it by funding fast growing businesses.  This is well known in the industry.  They ventured into buyouts - the investments you always whine and bitch about - once they had become larger.  But Romney made his name funding young, fast growing companies.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Joeb you're the lowest of the low. You run around pretending to be impassioned on the issues but all you are is a Mormon hater. At least TDM or Rderp are consistent in their idiocy. You pretend to be one thing then act like something else.
> ...



I agree ...  I was thinking the same exact thing ..that the Romney "explainations" on the tube yesterday sounded very "Clintonesque" trying to doubletalk his way around what "is"..."was".

No matter how shrill the response from the far right(wrong) in defense of thier candidate ...like they have any choice but to defend him  .....  The damage has already been done never to be un done.  How it came off to the Average American is that Mitten's denied involvement with Bain even though there was clear evidense to the contrary WITH HIS SIGNATURE ON said evidense.  

Another aspect to his lame excuses which hasn't really been brought up is that Mittens supposedly "dropped everything" to save the Olympics aand ignore his responsibilities to Bain...Ya OK... What that tells me is that Willard cannot walk and chew gum at the same time.

OK...he got ahold of some money from the government to replace the stolen money to help save the Olympics.. THAT took three years to handle?  MIttens...the MASTER at manipuilating money transfers took THREE YEARS to do something he would have done at Bain with a couple of phone calls?  

Romney fucked himself yesterday with his own mouth.  He would have been smarter to just ignore the thing entirely and not defy ALL of the logic and evidense suggesting that he was in fact in charge of Bain thru 2002.

Sorry Mittens...  We already know that sometimes rich guys spew bullshit.   Donald Trump is a recent example.  Your money does not change the facts.


----------



## Toro (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



This is an odd line of reasoning. 

Romney made his money by starting a business and retaining ownership in the business after he retired.  This happens all the time.  A founder starts a business, retires and keeps stock in the company.

Was this a problem when John Kerry ran for office?  His wife was, what, a fourth generation of the Heinz family?  Should she have given up all her Heinz stock?  The aristocrats of the Democratic Party - the Kennedys - all inherited their wealth (from a Wall Street operator BTW).


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



It's odd that people make money for doing nothing.

And Kerry..lost the election.


----------



## Toro (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> It's odd that people make money for doing nothing.
> 
> And Kerry..lost the election.



And Kennedy won.

Retired people don't do anything and make money.  Is that odd?

Anyone who owns a business can do whatever they want with it.  And they shouldn't apologize for it.  This is America.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > It's odd that people make money for doing nothing.
> ...



You're a Market guy, Toro.

You think Duncan Niederauer is worth 10 million a year? I been at meetings with the guy..worked with him. Nice guy..but I don't see it.

The NYSE lost market share..and the stock took a nose dive.

And still..he gets the same salary. I mean..he didn't start the company..and made that the first year he was there. And while I was there..he didn't get a pay cut.

So? Whatta think?

And his story isn't typical.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 14, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...





  snook'ums...?


No shit federal funds were involved with the Olympics, way to change the subject.  Mitt was not a politician at the time so he he had to work with whatever funds he had, and I am sure he can appreciate exactly how those funds were appropriated as he has never been that sort of ideologue.  And the fact remains, he successfully executed a turnaround there, just as he has always done in everything he's ever done...

Mitt's business record IS a strong selling point to his candidacy, no matter how much Dems want to pretend his job was to create jobs, the job he did as a turn around specialist did indeed create jobs and yes it did close companies which means <gasp> jobs were lost as well.  This venture capital business experience gave Mitt tremendous insights into exactly how jobs are created in the private sector and IF "creating jobs" had been his only goal in that executive role, then you can be sure he would have been successful in doing that as well.

Mitt never said he was "incommunicado" but in the business world, being on a leave of absence means something, and what Mitt said is legit.  You all act as if there was some smoking gun at Bain after '99.  GST Steel, KB Toys... ?  During Mitt's tenure at Bain there were companies which thrived and companies which failed.  Naturally money was made on the former and not the latter..yeeawn.  Did you know Babe Ruth lifetime betting avg was .342 ?  You all wanna harp on a few strikeouts go on with your bad self.


----------



## Toro (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I think there is a problem with corporate governance in this country.  I do think CEOs and managements are generally not worth what they are paid.  There is no correlation between performance and compensation.  I think much of that is due to the agency problem of management profiting at the expense of shareholders.  

However, I have no qualms whatsoever with whatever owners make.  Owners can make as much as they want.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



why it relevant? you said this;



> Like he had nothing to do with the corporate culture that had been established up until that point, much less the point he was "officially" out of the company.




the corp culture up to 2000 was not outsourcing....that another bugaboo thats been refuted, you are still accusing him of things that you cannot back up, you are assuming and presuming.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



this is germane to the topic, how?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 14, 2012)

JoeB131 





> Frankly, I think even the good stuff in his Bain record is overrated. He made a lot of money during the 1990's. So what? Wall Street made a shitload of money in the 1990's thanks to clinton's policies. Shooting fish in a barrel or falling off a log would be greater accomplishments.
> 
> But then in 2000, things turned to shit, and a lot of companies started laying people off and declaring bankruptcy, and oddly, when Bain closed down GS Steel and KB Toys and helped companies offshore, Romney and his political ambitions were nowhere to be seen.
> 
> "UM, yeah. I'll be over here, helping straightening out an Olympics no one is going to watch or care all that much about. Errr.. yeah, you guys have fun with that! Layoffs? Outsourcing? I know Nothink! Nothink!"



I've read that he would have had to have been completely brain dead NOT to make a bundle destroying companies and firing people. For those who have no morals or integrity, vulture capitalism was and is a proven moneymaker.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope the goofball Obama campaign keeps coming and coming with the smear crap..........go.......go........go...............

Class warfare crap and smear has never won a general election.


Still well under 50%.............. http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/obama_administration/daily_presidential_tracking_poll



losing


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> Of course you think its over-rated.  You're clueless.  When you walk around in a Fog of Hate, you are unable to see clearly.  Confirmation bias isn't a good thing.
> 
> Bain's early funds were eye-popping.  Gross returns on some of the earlier funds were as high as triple-digits.  And no, it wasn't "because of Clinton" or "because it was shooting fish in a barrel."  Their performance was why Bain charged amongst the highest fees in the industry.  They did it by funding fast growing businesses.  This is well known in the industry.  They ventured into buyouts - the investments you always whine and bitch about - once they had become larger.  But Romney made his name funding young, fast growing companies.



Romney made his name using his connections and Daddy's wealth to get into sweetheart deals most of us couldn't get into, and if he fucked over hundreds of working people, well, he didn't have a problem with that. 

After all, they were only "gentiles".   (What Mormons call the rest of us.) 

Again, it isn't "hatred of rich people", it's doing what is right and fair and moral.  As much as I knock some of the craziness of the Nuns and Priests who educated me, they did have the good sense to teach me that greed was a sin, and a rather venal one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2012)

Trajan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



The corporate culture was union busting and downsizing.  And when that didn't work anymore, they got into offshoring. 

Kind of like when prohibition ended, the Mob moved into narcotics and gambling, doncha know.  

Again, not seeing why you are defending this, or think this is a virtue.  

Greed was a sin, last time I checked.   Mind you, left the church a long time ago, but I don't think they changed things.  

Of course, in Romney's Church, greed is a virtue. So is fucking people over.  

Which is why he should never be president.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Say the big supporter of John Kerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


k00k lefties...........all meatheads.


All these politicians off-shore their wealth. Its called 
"diversification". They'd be dumbasses not to in order to get away from the smothering taxes  here...........in, out, up, down..........

The difference is..........the k00k left is insanely miserable their whole lives over other peoples success. Fuck them


----------



## Toro (Jul 14, 2012)

rofl

Clueless in a Fog of Hate. 



JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you think its over-rated.  You're clueless.  When you walk around in a Fog of Hate, you are unable to see clearly.  Confirmation bias isn't a good thing.
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 14, 2012)

Nope Toro that is what compassionate humans do.

we dont let the sociopaths run the world


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





> The corporate culture was union busting and downsizing.  And when that didn't work anymore, they got into offshoring.
> 
> Kind of like when prohibition ended, the Mob moved into narcotics and gambling, doncha know.






you're a slobbering partisan train-wreck......enjoy your axe grinding.


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2012)

Romney is busted, and this story is not going to go away.

There is so much more to it.

And they haven't even gotten to Sankaty yet.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 14, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Nope Toro that is what compassionate humans do.
> 
> we dont let the sociopaths run the world




LOL.....again talking about  the "insane" and the "sociopaths" while sticking up almost 60,000 blogging posts on this board alone!!!







Whats most fun about this forum? Watching those who self-abuse, self-abuse even more!!!



Truth you're a fucking hoot.............its exactly people like you that keeps this great country of ours firmly center-right!!


A tip of the cap sweetie..................


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> Say the big supporter of John Kerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> k00k lefties...........all meatheads.
> ...



Sorry, man, never supported Kerry.   

Voted for Bush last time.  And I still think that was the best choice.  Also voted for McCain.  

Romney is a totally different animal.  He's not just friendly to the bloodsuckers, he's one of them.  

And he belongs to a crazy cult with a lot of shady dealings.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney is busted, and this story is not going to go away.
> 
> There is so much more to it.
> 
> And they haven't even gotten to Sankaty yet.





See ya on election night Einstein!!!


And dont pull a gay no-show, Mr Pantywaist. I showed up in 2008 to take it in the pooper like a good sport. Got some Photobucket Classics already in the waiting.............just for you s0n!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Say the big supporter of John Kerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Totally agree with your first point.

Second point? Not so much. I'd be in favor of that if several things happened:

1. Removal of patents in perpetutity.
2. Removal of licensing laws.
3. Government stays out of labor negotiations.
4. Owners provide their own services and security.
5. Owner comes up with the idea or invention without drawing upon the government.
6. Owner must never enter into any contracts with the government.

Then?

They can pay themselves what they want.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2012)

Guy, go back to my posts in January. I had a lot of good things to say about Bush, Newt, Santorum and even Rick Perry before I realized he was retarded. 

In fact, you'd have a hard time finding me criticizing republicans who aren't Mitt Romney.  

I told you guys I wouldn't support Mitt Romney. And unlike the other "conservatives" (whatever that even means anymore) who had fallen into line like whipped dogs, I refuse to play along.  

Maybe a good whupping of Romney will finally beat some sense into the GOP.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 14, 2012)

OMG! I can't even catch up reading this thread it has become huge.

The Republicans must be peeing their pants over this. Mitten looks like a complete idiot.


----------



## Toro (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm sure this has already been posted, but ...

Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal? - The Washington Post

EDIT - to clarify



> Fortune magazine on Thursday reported that it had obtained the offering documents for Bain Capital funds circulating in 2000 and 2001. None of the documents show that Romney was listed as being among the &#8220;key investment professionals&#8221; who would manage the money. As Fortune put it, &#8220;the contemporaneous Bain documents show that Romney was indeed telling the truth about no longer having operational input at Bain &#8212; which, one should note, is different from no longer having legal or financial ties to the firm.&#8221;



A Key Man term in the documentation of an Offering Memorandum identifies those who are actively involved in the running of the funds and the firm.  Romney wasn't identified as a key man.  It means he wasn't actively involved.

Sorry lefties.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2012)

Obama for America TV Ad: "Firms" - YouTube


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 14, 2012)

This thread proves liberals are idiots full of shit. 

They can be beat over the head and pounded in the ass, but they will continue to talk trash to keep their messiah in office. 

The messiah that actually has broken the law and is currently covering it up via hiding F&F documents from the American public. What could be damaging to Holder and the messiah to hide it from the American public????

It's not as if they can claim national security reasons to hide their plan to run guns across the border via drug gangs.......we all know about it now, idiots, so it's not classified.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> I'm sure this has already been posted, but ...
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal? - The Washington Post
> 
> ...


I don't think he was acting criminally. However, he is now acting criminally stupid. And he did change his story so it would look like he had nothing to do with Bain's outsourcing/offshoring on the one hand while on the other hand claiming he didn't retire from Bain so he could run for Governor without looking like he no longer had MA residency.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2012)

'Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive'
~~ Sir Walter Scott


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Oh..and:

7. No more citizen's united. Money shouldn't buy power.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 14, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I don't think he was acting criminally. However, he is now acting criminally stupid. And he did change his story so it would look like *he had nothing to do with Bain's outsourcing/offshoring* on the one hand while on the other hand *claiming he didn't retire from Bain* so he could run for Governor without looking like he no longer had MA residency.



If the outsourcing was done after Feb. of 1999 he wasn't there and wasn't involved with Bain, he was on LOA doing the Olympics.  LOA is not the same as retiring.  

Not seeing the conflict here.



From the vid, below:



> 4 sources who worked at Bain with Romney, 3 Dems (2 of whom are active Obama supporters):  "Mitt Romney left Bain Capitol in 1999 to run the Olympics and he has had absolutely no involvement with the management or investment activities of the firm or with any of its portfolio companies since the day of his depature."  "Romney left quickly as the deal with the Olympics happened quickly; all 4 insisted he left in Feb of 1999 and they never saw him around the office or involved in any dealings."  "Because Romneys leaving was so sudden it took about two years to get the new management team in place.  *They essentially had to split up the company, divided among the existing partners which took about two years and they insist that they were required according to law to leave his name on those documents*."



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSo5bTbwFoM]CNN Report Debunks Latest False Attack From Obama Campaign - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Si modo (Jul 14, 2012)

Ravi said:


> OMG! I can't even catch up reading this thread it has become huge.
> 
> The Republicans must be peeing their pants over this. Mitten looks like a complete idiot.


If one reads through the thread, the recurring theme is the astonishment over the stupidity of folks over something they imagine.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 14, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! I can't even catch up reading this thread it has become huge.
> ...



Says the rabid, mouth-foaming partisan who calls Obama a murderer.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Partisan


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I'd be all for that if you're willing to stop the unions from doing the same thing...


----------



## Listening (Jul 14, 2012)

Can we talk about the economy now.

That is what this election is about.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he was acting criminally. However, he is now acting criminally stupid. And he did change his story so it would look like *he had nothing to do with Bain's outsourcing/offshoring* on the one hand while on the other hand *claiming he didn't retire from Bain* so he could run for Governor without looking like he no longer had MA residency.
> ...



Your John King thing is a broken record already.

Romney had a direct financial interest in outsourcing.

EXCLUSIVE: Romney Invested Millions in Chinese Firm That Profited on US Outsourcing | Mother Jones



> This previously unreported deal runs counter to Romney's tough talk on the campaign trail regarding China. "We will not let China continue to steal jobs from the United States of America," Romney declared in February. But with this investment, Romney sought to make money off a foreign company that banked on American firms outsourcing manufacturing overseas.
> 
> On April 17, 1998, Brookside Capital Partners Fund, a Bain Capital affiliate, filed a report with the Securities and Exchange Commission noting that it had acquired 6.13 percent of Hong Kong-based Global-Tech Appliances, which manufactured household appliances in a production facility in the industrial city of Dongguan, China. That August, according to another SEC filing, Brookside upped its interest in Global-Tech to 10.3 percent. Both SEC filings identified Romney as the person in control of this investment: "Mr. W. Mitt Romney is the sole shareholder, sole director, President and Chief Executive Officer of Brookside Inc. and thus is the controlling person of Brookside Inc." Each of these documents was signed by Domenic Ferrante, a managing director of Brookside and Bain.
> .
> ...



And nothing he's proposing to do..address the tide of outsourcing.

What he's promising to do..is the punish China for currency manipulation. Something Obama's been involving in doing for quite some time. And Obama proposes to change to tax code to punish companies for outsourcing.

Something Romney hasn't and won't talk about.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



So you're all for overturning SCOTUS decisions YOU disagree with....


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> I'm sure this has already been posted, but ...
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal? - The Washington Post
> 
> ...



yes I posted this to earlier, that is the Fortune article which swept all of the portfolio brochures,  market management information;

_Bain Capital began circulating offering documents for its seventh private equity fund in June 2000. Those documents include several pages specifying fund management etc.. The section begins:

    Set forth below is information regarding the background of the senior private equity investment professionals of Bain Capital. Also listed are certain investment professionals responsible for the day-to-day affairs of the Brookside and Sankaty funds, which are affiliated funds of Fund VII.

It then goes on to list 18 managers of the private equity fund. Mitt Romney is not among them. Same goes for an affiliated co-investment fund, whose private placement memorandum is dated September 2000.

Then there is Bain Capital Venture Fund -- the firm's first dedicated venture capital effort -- whose private placement memorandum is dated January 2001. Romney also isn't listed among its "key investment professionals," or as part of its day-to-day operations or investment committee.
_
more at-



Documents: Romney didn't manage Bain funds - The Term Sheet: Fortune's deals blog Term Sheet


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Dante said:


> What We Know About Romney and Bain, Explained
> In an interview with local DC ABC affiliate WJLA, President Barack Obama says Romney should have to answer questions about his tenure at Bain:
> 
> Ultimately Mr. Romney, I think, is going to have to answer those questions, because if he aspires to being president one of the things you learn is, you are ultimately responsible for the conduct of your operations, but again that's probably a question that he's going to have to answer and I think that's a legitimate part of the campaign.
> ...



When is Obama going to answer questions about his grades? Does this mean we can demand answers about Fast and Furious?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well yeah..of course.

I never agreed with Dred Scott v. Sandford..

You?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > What We Know About Romney and Bain, Explained
> ...



Well no and no.

Same with Romney.

He doesn't have to answer shit.


----------



## Annie (Jul 14, 2012)

These Bainers are so like the Birthers, insane. All the fact checkers, Mother Jones, TPM, WaPo, even blinking NYT say 'nothing here...' 

Yet, the Bainers just ask their 'questions' where the ultimate answer is did Romney lie or is he a felon? Sort of like, 'no proof' from any source is sound enuf for the Birthers. 

The management will be on solid ground here when they start moving all these threads to 'conspriacy.'


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



so when do you address obamas outsourcing? ever?


and please list the jobs Romney outsourced,_ and_ please note there is a difference when  Bain&#8217;s invests in co's over seas that create jobs (offshore jobs) that support exports from the US,  opposed to shuttering jobs here and shipping those jobs overseas.......


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I am not defending Romney, I am mocking the idiots that ignore the facts, just like I do when I venture into the Conspiracy Forum. You guys are all a bunch of nuts that prefer living in a fantasy to the real world.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Partisan



If you're talking about the defense of Romney, especially in light of his failure to offer a plausible explanation for why his name continued to be on the SEC filing documents for several years after he supposedly left Bain, you're correct.

I don't dispute that partisans from either party will grasp at anything (including straws) if they think they can use it to their advantage in a campaign PR war with the opposition.  

But this issue isn't a metaphorical straw.  It's real, and Romney, so far, has failed to address it head on.  Instead, Romney is behaving as if he's outraged and is demanding an apology.  I have a clue for you.  In case you don't know it, righteous indignation is very often a sign that a person is guilty of a particular accusation.  Behaviorist know that.  So do cops and other people in the legal profession.  But for some reason, a lot of people think that behaving in an indignant manner portrays and projects innocence and subsequent outrage at being accused.  To people who know better, it shows that the person is cornered and is trying to buffalo his way out by turning the tables on the accusers.

So, let's put that all aside for a moment, and let's see what else Romney is doing independent of his immediate reaction.  Some people, including supporters, have called on Romney to release his tax records for the years in question.  In fact, the tax return issue has been going on since the primary.  Romney could release his tax returns.  But he refuses.  Why?  Well, we don't know the reason why he's refusing, but frankly it seems as if he's trying to hide something.  In fact, everything Romney is doing is essentially reinforcing the appearance of a person who's trying to conceal something.  So, what's keeping the story alive isn't Democrats.  The story is being kept alive by Romney's reactions and behavior, and Romney's decisions.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




 what answers do you want?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 14, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


He is, as is ANYONE who kills another without any authority or right.


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you think its over-rated.  You're clueless.  When you walk around in a Fog of Hate, you are unable to see clearly.  Confirmation bias isn't a good thing.
> ...



Romney donated his inheritance from his father to Brigham Young University.  How is that for doing what is right and fair and moral you ignorant uninformed pissant.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 14, 2012)

Annie said:


> These Bainers are so like the Birthers, insane. All the fact checkers, Mother Jones, TPM, WaPo, even blinking NYT say 'nothing here...'
> 
> Yet, the Bainers just ask their 'questions' where the ultimate answer is did Romney lie or is he a felon? Sort of like, 'no proof' from any source is sound enuf for the Birthers.
> 
> The management will be on solid ground here when they start moving all these threads to 'conspriacy.'



 So many lies.


----------



## Toro (Jul 14, 2012)

Listening said:


> Can we talk about the economy now.
> 
> That is what this election is about.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Is Drew Brees worth $40 million a year? The Saints think he is, which is all that matters. If he tanks they are the ones that are going to pay, not you.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



You guys should really learn the difference between investing with a foreign company to move jobs back to the US..and investing with a foreign company that is designed to move jobs out of the US.

Simple difference..in vs. out.

And read the article Trajan..

You expect me to chew your food too?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Nope Toro that is what compassionate humans do.
> 
> we dont let the sociopaths run the world



Yet you vote for a guy that is conducting active military campaigns in more countries than anyone on the planet since WWII.


----------



## Buford (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You guys are in deep water and you're making a lot of noise and splashing around, but all you're doing is sinking deeper and deeper and..........................


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Oh really?

Who paid for the building of the Superdome? How about the upkeep?

Sports is one of the most heavily subsidized industries in this nation.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Nope Toro that is what compassionate humans do.
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Not that I disagree with some of your points, but lets actually address them rationally.



Patents are ridiculous at the moment, but they are hardly in perpetuity, they only last 20 years, just like they do in all WTO countries. Copyrights, on the other hand, last forever, mostly because Disney pays the Democrats and the Republicans a lot of money to keep Mickey Mouse.
You don't think an inventor should be able to license his product if he doesn't have the resources to bring it ti market himself? How will that make things better?
Couldn't agree with you more. We need to eliminate the entire Department of Labor ASAP. We can start with the NRLB.
Umm, they do. No one with money relies on the police department, they only show up after a crime, not before.
The constitution specifically charges the federal government with promoting the arts and sciences by granting exclusive right to their writings and discoveries. Instead of cutting of all government funds going toward research we should just change the law so that all discoveries or works of art developed with government funds to either belong to the government or, alternatively, to license them under a new licensing structure that essentially makes them public domain.
You don't want the government to hire people to build roads? That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure this has already been posted, but ...
> ...



Funny, he never argued that his non retirement from Bain allowed him to declare residency in Massachusetts, what he argued was that his active participation on the board of Staples qualified him as a resident. Stop making up facts to fit your conspiracy and deal with the real world.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



You're not getting it.

You'd do well to travel..to maybe get a sense of why many enterpreneurs move out of third world countries to set up shop in the US or Europe.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Money does not buy power, if it did Microsoft would never have been prosecuted as a monopoly.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



oh so now you want to make an in-sourcing  argument, shitty smoke screen bubba, thats not what we are addressing. I knew you would not address what I said, you are as dense as you post apparently. 

no,  but you are welcome to continue to chew the grass like the slobbering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you are. 
being a mindless drone must be a full time job


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Don't confuse him with facts he is going to ignore anyway.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I remember Judge Dredd.
Was Sandford Rob Schneider's character?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Microsoft got most of the decisions against it reversed during the Bush administration.

Please..


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You are talking to a guy who thinks the government shouldn't be involved in lots of things that you think they should, you aren't going to trip me up by pointing out that Louisiana built the Superdome.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



I am the law!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PifvRiHVSCY]Dredd Exclusive Trailer Debut [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Wanna bet? Obama has military operations targeting terrorists in Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan, Yemen, Somalia, Sudan, and a couple of other places I can't remember off the top of my head. Not to mention Libya.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



yea please...but wait, for a clueless hack, Europe is something we should aspire too so...


Microsoft hit with $1 billion fine in Europe antitrust case - Jun. 27, 2012

European Union Microsoft competition case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Philippines, Angola theres several more. 

note;  I don't disagree with many of these decisions,  but sallows hypocrisy is evident...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I don't get it? How is pointing out that entrepreneurs come to the US proof that we need to end patents? Patents are worldwide now, not just in the US.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



These aren't declarations of war..and in fact, small covert operations.

And if you think this hasn't been ongoing since WWII..I've a bridge to sell you in Brooklyn.

Cheap.


----------



## Buford (Jul 14, 2012)

Obama should listen to a smart Democrat.  Ed Rendell &#8212; Team Obama went &#8220;a little bit too far with the felony business&#8221; | Power Line


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Because the very things I pointed out in the post..are why businesses flourish.

That ain't cheap.

And what you guys are trying to do..is the bankrupt the very system that allows people to be successful.

Kind of like killing the goose that lays golden eggs..for a fine goose dinner.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

Buford said:


> Obama should listen to a smart Democrat.  Ed Rendell  Team Obama went a little bit too far with the felony business | Power Line



He absolutely should not.

When the other guy brings a gun to the game..you find yourself a rocket launcher.


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2012)

The Bain story is just beginning....

Much more to come.

They haven't even looked at Sankaty yet.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The only part that was reversed was the breakup order, which was ridiculous in the first place. The Bush administration actually supported the Clinton era lawsuit that was partially overturned by the appeals court, and used the ruling that Microsoft had engaged in monopolistic practices to force a settlement with them.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2012)

In addition to Mitt's other faults, he has expressed eagerness to invade Iran.  Well, that would really be a stupid idea for several reasons - including this one:

Iraq-Iran Ties Grow Stronger As Iraq Rises From The Ashes


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I said he is conducting military operations in more countries than anyone since WWII, I didn't say anything about acts of war. 

By the way, by anyone I mean anyone, not just any US president.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> In addition to Mitt's other faults, he has expressed eagerness to invade Iran.  Well, that would really be a stupid idea for several reasons - including this one:
> 
> Iraq-Iran Ties Grow Stronger As Iraq Rises From The Ashes



.......nevermind



just, nevermind


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Patents have been between 17 and 21 years since the first patent office opened. They currently are 20 years from the date the patent is filed, yet you think we should end the in perpetuity patents we do not have in order to let business flourish. Excuse me if I think you don't make sense.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 14, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Obama should listen to a smart Democrat.  Ed Rendell  Team Obama went a little bit too far with the felony business | Power Line
> ...



_Let's see if the totally ripe idea of whipping out tax returns gets off the ground!

Be reasonable, white Obamney-fans.  By now, we ALL have to see those returns.  It's simple.  No excuses.  What's on those fucking returns?  They are the next media step._


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2012)

> Why the war over a seemingly simple line on Romney&#8217;s resume? The answer is actually critical: A heap of attack ads are based on deals Bain made during that gray period, 1999-2002, when Romney was in Salt Lake City.



More: Why The Timing Of Mitt Romney&#8217;s Bain Exit Matters: A Guide | TPM2012


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't see how Romney stands any chance of beating Obama in November without releasing more of his income tax returns - especially for years 1999, 2000, 2001, and 2002.  To date, Romney says 2010 and 2011 are all we get.  Voters need to see those critical years - 1999 thru 2002.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is what the law requires, here is what you get...

Mitt Romney (R-Mass) | Personal Finance Disclosure | OpenSecrets


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 14, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> I don't see how Romney stands any chance of beating Obama in November without releasing more of his income tax returns - especially for years 1999, 2000, 2001, and 2002.  To date, Romney says 2010 and 2011 are all we get.  Voters need to see those critical years - 1999 thru 2002.



would it change your vote asshole?


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Job creation.

I know that scares the shit out of Obamabots


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2012)

> CBS Newss Jan Crawford asked Romney that even if he wasnt involved in day-to-day operations at Bain, as the listed owner of the company, Doesnt the buck stop with you? Romney insisted he should not be politically liable for anything that happened after 1999.
> 
> Romney told the Massachusetts Ballot Law Commission in 2002 that he attended meetings with some companies where he sat on the board, including Staples, where Bain was an early investor, and LifeLike, a company in which Bain was still invested.



More: Mitt Romney Tries To Regain Offense, But Offers Up Few New Details On Bain | TPM2012


----------



## Mustang (Jul 14, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how Romney stands any chance of beating Obama in November without releasing more of his income tax returns - especially for years 1999, 2000, 2001, and 2002.  To date, Romney says 2010 and 2011 are all we get.  Voters need to see those critical years - 1999 thru 2002.
> ...



You should be concerned about all those Independents who are ultimately likely to conclude that Romney is lying and, because of that, he's keeping his returns a secret.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2012)

Romney's taking the Piano Player in the Whorehouse position on what Bain did after 1999.  

He had no idea what was going on upstairs.   Really.  

It doesn't pass the laugh test.  Since he did not fully divest himself of Bain until 2002, when he became governor, he was officially on a "leave of absense".   Those folks didn't know if he was going to be back.  

So it's hard to believe that a Bain underling was going to jeapordize his career by engaging in practices the boss wouldn't approve of if he came back.  

In short, he would have approved, and pretending he wouldn't have is kind of silly.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Mustang said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I really don't think the unemployed ones really give a flying shit.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



You don't think so?  Well, try to extrapolate what an average working (or nonworking) stiff might conclude.  
"If Romney is lying about this, how can I believe anything he says about what he's going to do for average folks once in office.  And why should I believe that he cares one bit about average people at all."  ​These self same people could easily conclude that at least Obama knows the struggles of ordinary people and is fighting for them as a group whereas Romney has a long history of screwing average workers in order to make money for wealthy investors.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Mustang said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...




That's a good one.
You Libs still can't admit that Obama's spoon is only slightly less silver than Romney's.

How's this for a hypothetical statement from you imaginary Indie:
"If Obama hasn't improved conditions that would help me in finding a job in 4 years, why would I want to wait four more years for him to figure it out?"


----------



## Mustang (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



You're the ones who mocked Obama's stint as a community organizer.  Obama got down in the trenches when he could have gone straight to Wall St after graduation.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Mustang said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



An Agitator/Protest organizer doesn't create jobs.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


He does if he buys stuff.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Do you even have a clue what a community organizer does?

It's democracy in its purest form.  You're a fan of democracy, aren't you?  People organize to improve their communities and have a voice in the decisions that are made that affect their communities.  They become involved in the political process and develop an interest in improving not only their own lives, but everyone else's lives as well.

Community organizing helps to create parks, and makes sure that municipalities fix roads, and keep intersections safer than they otherwise would be.  It helps to give people a personal interest in their community instead of allowing everyone to think that their voices don't matter, which is one of the causes of apathy and indifference which only serves to make crime worse than it probably already is.

People get more involved in their schools and public safety.  And yes, they register to vote, which is their right.  And having people participate in the political process at every level of gov't from city council to city, county, state, and federal offices is a good thing because it helps to keep politicians from believing that all they have to do to stay in office is to serve the interests of the more wealthy and powerful constituents while ignoring everyone else.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 14, 2012)

> And after reviewing evidence cited by the Obama campaign, we reaffirm our conclusion that Romney left the helm of Bain Capital when he took a leave of absence in 1999 to run the Salt Lake City Organizing Committee for the 2002 Winter Olympics &#8211; as he has said repeatedly &#8212; and never returned to active management. The Obama campaign&#8217;s recent ads thus mislead when they point to investments made by Bain, as well as management decisions made by companies in which Bain invested, after that time.
> 
> The Obama campaign&#8217;s objections are contained in a six-page letter sent to us (and  &#8212; without notice to us &#8212; to other news organizations as well). It cobbles together selective news snippets and irrelevant securities documents in an attempt to show that Romney was still running Bain Capital on a part-time basis while he was also running the Olympics committee.
> 
> In a nutshell, the Obama campaign is all wet on this point.



From Factcheck.org  Thanks for playing..


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> > And after reviewing evidence cited by the Obama campaign, we reaffirm our conclusion that Romney left the helm of Bain Capital when he took a leave of absence in 1999 to run the Salt Lake City Organizing Committee for the 2002 Winter Olympics  as he has said repeatedly  and never returned to active management. The Obama campaigns recent ads thus mislead when they point to investments made by Bain, as well as management decisions made by companies in which Bain invested, after that time.
> >
> > The Obama campaigns objections are contained in a six-page letter sent to us (and   without notice to us  to other news organizations as well). It cobbles together selective news snippets and irrelevant securities documents in an attempt to show that Romney was still running Bain Capital on a part-time basis while he was also running the Olympics committee.
> >
> ...



Pure bullshit that has been debunked by several sources.  The truth lies in Romney's income tax returns for 1999 thru 2002 - which he refuses to release.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 14, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> > And after reviewing evidence cited by the Obama campaign, we reaffirm our conclusion that Romney left the helm of Bain Capital when he took a leave of absence in 1999 to run the Salt Lake City Organizing Committee for the 2002 Winter Olympics  as he has said repeatedly  and never returned to active management. The Obama campaigns recent ads thus mislead when they point to investments made by Bain, as well as management decisions made by companies in which Bain invested, after that time.
> >
> > The Obama campaigns objections are contained in a six-page letter sent to us (and   without notice to us  to other news organizations as well). It cobbles together selective news snippets and irrelevant securities documents in an attempt to show that Romney was still running Bain Capital on a part-time basis while he was also running the Olympics committee.
> >
> ...



Remember the words of Ronald Wilson Reagan?  Trust...but verify!


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > > And after reviewing evidence cited by the Obama campaign, we reaffirm our conclusion that Romney left the helm of Bain Capital when he took a leave of absence in 1999 to run the Salt Lake City Organizing Committee for the 2002 Winter Olympics  as he has said repeatedly  and never returned to active management. The Obama campaigns recent ads thus mislead when they point to investments made by Bain, as well as management decisions made by companies in which Bain invested, after that time.
> ...



Still ignoring CNN, I see


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Mustang said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Why would Wall Street hire a Columbia graduate with a degree in political science?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



...and Harvard Law School.


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Because Obama was the head of the Harvard Law Review.

This really goes to the heart of who these two men are.

Obama graduates from Harvard and goes back to Chicago to help poor people.

Romney graduates from Harvard and steals capital and pensions from American workers and ships their jobs overseas.


----------



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

Bain-gate: What Do Romney's Tax Returns Say? 

Romney can settle the dispute over his tenure at Bain by releasing the tax returns.

What did Romney claim on his tax returns?

Democrats say Romney tax returns could clarify Bain departure date - latimes.com

""Either Mitt Romney misrepresented his tenure at Bain to the SEC or he misrepresented it to the voters of Massachusetts," said Ben LaBolt, an Obama campaign spokesman, on Fox News. "If he released more documents, like further tax returns, we would know the extent of his involvement at Bain during this period. If he released board minutes, we'd know the extent of his involvement at Bain.""

Bush report: Sending jobs overseas helps U.S.Willard Mitt Romney: added by Dante


> Bush report: Sending jobs overseas helps U.S.
> 
> By Seattle Times wire services
> 
> ...


*
did the GOP outsourcing create any jobs?*  Willard Mitt Romney's private-equity firm created wealth for investors, not jobs.



> June 22, 2012
> Willard Mitt Romney, Jobs And China -- Let's Connect Dots
> 
> -- by Dave Johnson
> ...



remember the guy who banked Newt? Now he banks Willard Mitt Romney: _Adelson's exclusive Chinese-granted casino license is worth billions, and he has used his influence with Republicans in Congress to help China. Adelson influenced Republicans to help China get the Beijing Olympics and then received the license to build casinos in Chinese territory. From the New Yorker, The Brass Ring: A multibillionaires relentless quest for global influence,  ...  One source (of many) of this flood of money has been disclosed. Casino billionaire Sheldon Adelson, has already given $10 million to Romney's campaign, promises a "limitless" amount -- $100 million or more. (He has $25 billion, largely thanks to China.) There are also allegations of corruption, bribery and violations of US law in the operation of these Chinese-licensed casinos._ - Seeing the Forest: Romney, Jobs And China -- Let's Connect Dots

*How can Romney Occupy Oval Office When He Whines Like a Bitch*: Romney: Obama owes me an apology. What?

_No role whatsoever at Bain_ after what date?  Romney doing damage control?  No more tax returns? 

What kind of president would whine like a female dog - bitch - when somebody says something about his role in private equity firms? Romney's reckless and absurd whining is making America look weak. The whole world is watching and laughing. Can anyone imagine Romney facing off against Putin and other world leaders? 

---

Perry Joins Rivals in Attacking Romney on Bain​


> Mitt Romneys Bain Capital looted a company in Gaffney, S.C., and got rich off failures and sticking it to someone else, Gov. Rick Perry of Texas charged this morning as he began a swing through South Carolina.
> 
> Signaling that he will join Newt Gingrich and other Republican presidential rivals in sharply criticizing Mr. Romneys earlier career as a corporate takeover artist, *Mr. Perry mocked Mr. Romneys recent statement that there were times he had worried about losing his job, pointing out that Mr. Romney had grown up wealthy and privileged.*
> 
> *I mean, he actually said this,* Mr. Perry told more than 100 diners at a breakfast gathering here.





> In recent days, former *House Speaker Newt Gingrich and Texas Gov. Rick Perry have been sharply criticizing Romney's actions while heading Bain Capital*, a private equity firm that bought and sold companies to turn a profit. In many cases, workers lost jobs after Bain purchased their companies.
> 
> In the days leading up to the Jan. 21 GOP primary in South Carolina, Perry has been describing Romney as a "vulture capitalist." In a state where unemployment has exceeded 9 percent for more than three years, Perry has been calling attention to closed factories, saying Bain cut jobs during Romney's years there.
> 
> U.S. Chamber President Criticizes GOP's 'Intramural' Battle Over Bain : It's All Politics : NPR


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> bobgnote said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



In China, India, Brazil and Mexico..

Doesn't scare me none..that's where mine went.

Well..it went to Manila...but that's another story.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



You trying to rewrite history again?

Obama graduated from Columbia, became a community organizer, took time off to visit what he claimed at the time was his birthplace, went to Harvard, got hired by a Chicago law firm, then got a job teaching at the University of Chicago. The whole thing is laid out right here.

Barack Obama Timeline

At the time you tried to argue that he could have gone to work on Wall Street rather than work as a community organizer he had not even gone to Harvard. Yet, somehow, I am the bigot and the racist because I atually know the facts and you live in a fantasy world where Obama graduate from Harvard 5 years before he went there.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Why is that all the Obamazombies don't know the bio of the man they support?

Barack Obama Timeline


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anyone doubt, to this day, that Romney can pick up a phone and make instant contact with any and all Bain Capital officials?  I have no doubts.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Does anyone doubt, to this day, that Romney can pick up a phone and make instant contact with any and all Bain Capital officials?  I have no doubts.



So can Obama. Two of the board members are active bundlers for his campaign, and they both say that Romney had nothing to do with Bain after he left to join the Olympic Committee.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone doubt, to this day, that Romney can pick up a phone and make instant contact with any and all Bain Capital officials?  I have no doubts.
> ...



So, you're saying that both Romney and Obama have business ties to Bain Capital?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 14, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Does anyone doubt, to this day, that Romney can pick up a phone and make instant contact with any and all Bain Capital officials?  I have no doubts.



You have no brain either!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2012)

Evidence mounts of Mitt Romneys continuing ties to Bain after 1999 - The Boston Globe


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 14, 2012)

Mustang said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Well, honey, if the community organizer leaves the country as fucked up as he left Chicago we're in some deep doo do.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



As far as I know neither of them do, that does not mean they can't call up members of the board.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris said:


> Because Obama was the head of the Harvard Law Review.


Yeah, you'd think a with a plum like that on his resume he'd be PROUD of what he wrote there. 

Get it?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Because Obama was the head of the Harvard Law Review.
> ...



You do understand the difference between an editor and a writer, don't you?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Gimme a fucking break, you can't graduate until you write a thesis. 

Hillary did hers on Saul Alinsky...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



I heard Saul Alinsky is hiding under your bed and he's going to pop out and get you when you sleep.


----------



## Liability (Jul 14, 2012)

Let me see.  I think this is pretty close.

Mitt started a company and it was a huge success.

Come sometime in 1999 or so, he leaves the company for a period to RUN the Olympics.

But, while he is away, he remains the sole shareholder and retains the title of Chief Executive Officer.

Does this mean that he didn't really leave?

Why, no.

No it doesn't.

Read more:



> here is a journalistic convention that appears to place great weight on SEC documents. But these are public filings by companies, which usually means there are not great secrets hidden in them. The Fact Checker, in an earlier life covering Wall Street, spent many hours looking for jewels in SEC filings.
> 
> As we wrote yesterday, we are standing with our assessment that Mitt Romney left the helm of Bain Capital in 1999, when he departed to run the Salt Lake City Olympics. The date is important because some questionable investments by Bain took place between 1999 and 2002, when he ran for governor. But a Boston Globe article on Thursday raised new questions about that timeline, citing SEC filings, and the Obama campaign jumped to take advantage of it.
> 
> ...


  excerpted from:  The Fact Checker


----------



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

Liability said:


> Let me see.  I think this is pretty close....



feeling pretty peculiar again liability?

[youtube]tvZ3cFO9f3I[/youtube]

40 seconds into the video Liability gets to the point.


----------



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone doubt, to this day, that Romney can pick up a phone and make instant contact with any and all Bain Capital officials?  I have no doubts.
> ...



I see your BPD is flaring up again...


[youtube]Do6owMR1hSY[/youtube]


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 14, 2012)

Si modo said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Translation: neocon/teabagger flunkies will just IGNORE THE LIES OF ROMNEY.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 14, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Translation: our neocon/teabagger/libertarian lunkhead/whatever the hell he calls himself Quantum Windbag can't deal with the FACTS of Romney being caught in a bare faced lie.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 14, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



The only ridiculous shit here is coming from jokers like YOU, Guy.....you just can't stand the fact that Romney is caught LYING about his business and what it's done.  TFB, because the "goal post" is the same....the TRUTH!  And Mittens keeps flubbing the play.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 14, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Sorry sweetheart, but the US Olympics prides itself on being privately funded through donations.  Look it up.

Stop making excuses for Romney's lies!


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 14, 2012)

Annie said:


> Seems for the democrat partisans, even sources like WaPo and Fortune are ignored. One might think they are just in it for spin? Or are out and out liars.



WTF are you babbling about, Annie?  The SEC records prove Romney to be a liar on this point.  Do some damned honest homework and see for yourself, will ya please!


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 14, 2012)

> Despite the furor, we did not see much new in the Globe article. We had examined many SEC documents related to Romney and Bain in January, and concluded that much of the language saying Romney was sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president was boilerplate that did not reveal whether he was actually managing Bain at the time. (For instance, there is no standard definition of a chief executive, securities law experts say, and there is no requirement for anyone to have any responsibilities even if they have that title.)
> 
> The one thing new we saw in the Globe story was the assertion that Romneys state financial disclosure forms indicate he earned at least $100,000 as a Bain executive in 2001 and 2002, separate from investment earnings. But then we realized we had already reviewed those documents in January. The 2001 form describes him as a former executive (see page 1 of form A-5)  the campaign says this was retirement pay  but the 2002 form says executive. So either you believe he suddenly rejoined the firm, after leaving it, or someone made a typo.



_Well in THAT fucking case, white Meat didn't fly back, to Massachusetts, to attend meetings, or didn't he, since somebody must have checked THAT.  Nope, nothing to see here!  *There's EVERYTHING TO SEE, HERE!!  Meat flew to meetings.  He got paid.*  Put that in your suck-checker.

Either way, white Obamney ought to get out all his tax returns, before Bain, until 2011, and quit screwing with everybody, since what if he had to list Bain income, all the way, to 2009?

It seems all the usual weasels don't want to quit sucking eggs, and get out some of those good old *It Really Steals* docs, so we can see WTF white Obamney declared, and then we can follow an audit, as closely as we can, since white Meat ain't gonna run off and shove a fag kid, just to take us off, over this.

Where's the TAX FUCKING RETURNS, NOW?  All we have is 2006 assets, 2010, 2011, but note Meat's Schedule C, Part II:_

http://pfds.opensecrets.org/N00000286_2006_Pres.pdf

_Nothing happened, after 2002, says "Agreements or Arrangements"_

Mitt Romney (R-Mass) | Personal Finance Disclosure | OpenSecrets


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2012)

What the difference between Mitt Romney and LBJ? 

 Romney found a way out of Vietnam!


----------



## Listening (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris said:


> What the difference between Mitt Romney and LBJ?
> 
> Romney found a way out of Vietnam!



And what is the difference between you and a dead cat.

The cat's brain worked at one time.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 14, 2012)

Rachel Maddow Mocks Mitt Romney's Interview Blitz (VIDEO)


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 14, 2012)

*All Romney has to do is release his tax returns like all other people running for President have.

He could clear everything up but he won't.

Even members of his own party are asking him to do this.

So why won't he? Does he have something to hide?*


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> *All Romney has to do is release his tax returns like all other people running for President have.
> 
> He could clear everything up but he won't.
> 
> ...




Private = Private

He's released 2.







idiOt


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



-you have yet to prove he lied.he was on a leave of absence and decided while gone he would never return, instead he turned to politics.  

-are you aware that his opponent in the Mass gov. race accused him of being absent from the state for several years and challenged his residency? 

-he did not run the co., so says on national television (CNN), 4 active Bain board members then, 3 of which are Democrats and 2 of which are Obama sppters/bundlers, I don't know what else you want.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > *All Romney has to do is release his tax returns like all other people running for President have.
> ...



*Yep, and every other person running for President has released a lot more. The fact that he won't tells me he is hiding something. How transparent would he be as President if he can't even do this simple thing? It was like pulling teeth to get him to do it during the primaries as well. He would actually help himself a lot by doing this. That's why members of his own party are saying he should.

Or he could just let the impression get into the voters mind that he's got something to hide.  Wouldn't bother me a bit. I can't stand the guy. *


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 14, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yep, and every other person running for President has released a lot more. *The fact that he won't tells me he is hiding something. How transparent would he be as President if he can't even do this simple thing? It was like pulling teeth to get him to do it during the primaries as well. He would actually help himself a lot by doing this*. That's why members of his own party are saying he should.
> 
> *Or he could just let the impression get into the voters mind that he's got something to hide. * Wouldn't bother me a bit. I can't stand the guy.



^ this applies to Obama and his college records.  

Are you hollering about that or just Mittens taxes?  And don't give me that "Mitt is running on his business record, Barry isn't running on his education" crap.  Obama ran on his smarts and transparency first time around.  He's yet to deliver either.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2012)

maybe he'll release them in that coffee shop obama people meet all those lobbyists in...


----------



## Toro (Jul 14, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > > And after reviewing evidence cited by the Obama campaign, we reaffirm our conclusion that Romney left the helm of Bain Capital when he took a leave of absence in 1999 to run the Salt Lake City Organizing Committee for the 2002 Winter Olympics  as he has said repeatedly  and never returned to active management. The Obama campaigns recent ads thus mislead when they point to investments made by Bain, as well as management decisions made by companies in which Bain invested, after that time.
> ...



By whom?

Your claim is wrong.


----------



## Toro (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris said:


> What the difference between Mitt Romney and LBJ?
> 
> Romney found a way out of Vietnam!



If you dont have a record to run on, then you paint your opponent as someone people should run from. - Barack Obama.

Hope and Change.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, and every other person running for President has released a lot more. *The fact that he won't tells me he is hiding something. How transparent would he be as President if he can't even do this simple thing? It was like pulling teeth to get him to do it during the primaries as well. He would actually help himself a lot by doing this*. That's why members of his own party are saying he should.
> ...



*This thread is about Romney's Bain lie. I was merely suggesting that he release his tax returns to clear this up. Shouldn't be that hard but for some reason he won't do what others running for the job have done.

I don't give a rat's ass about Obama's college records. 
*


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



That's because your love is unconditional.

We understand.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



*Whatever that means.*


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 14, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



*Not releasing *taxes OR college records indicates that a person may be hiding something ... but you only bitch about Romney and give Obama a pass.  Got it.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




That means, it must be hard to get a good supply of oxygen to your brain with your head that far up Obama's ass


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 14, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> *All Romney has to do is release his tax returns like all other people running for President have.
> 
> He could clear everything up but he won't.
> 
> ...



How DARE you delve into the Mitten's private affairs!   

Ask any Morman... No secrets...nothing to hide.  

Move along...  nothing to see here.

In fact you should appologise..  Just like Obama..


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



*OK then, if you say so. I'm not seeing how Obama's college records matter to the race at all but I'm seeing a huge problem with missing tax returns that Romney has refused to release. The fact that every time I bring this up, Obama's college records are mentioned, tells me that the person is trying to change the subject. And calling me an idiot or cuckoo or some other condescending comment like some have done, tells me they have no argument.*


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



*Again, resorting to comments like this tells me you have no argument and really says a lot more about you than me. I've heard it all. It doesn't phase me. 

Thanks for playing.*


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 14, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > *All Romney has to do is release his tax returns like all other people running for President have.
> ...



*Yeah, that'll happen as soon as soon as Obama apologizes to Mitt. I won't hold my breath.*


----------



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



when you keep that thread alive you look as big an idiot,.  move on.

Romney and his campaign are off message, and people like you would allow them to get back on message against Obama.

see?

lesson over

move on


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 14, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



The subject is a candidate not releasing what other candidates have.  Romney should release more tax returns; Obama should release his college records because for either to not do that makes it look like they may be hiding something. You don't see that fact pertaining to Obama, only to Romney.  Like I said, got it.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 14, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



College records would show whether or not Obama claimed foreign student status to get grants and/or scholarships to attend Occidental College or Columbia University. Seeing as how his publisher claimed for 10 years that he was born in Kenya, I think that's a reasonable question. If he did, it would prove once and for all that the man is Constitutionally ineligible to serve as President.

Tax records, on the other hand, wouldn't show shit other than Mitt Romney made a LOT of money. They wouldn't show whether or not he was in control of Bain between 1999-2002, regardless of how much money he earned. As the OWNER, he was entitled to his 'cut', good or bad, from the operating decisions made by his partners. There is nothing in those documents that would disprove his assertion that his ownership interest in Bain at that time was strictly PASSIVE.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 14, 2012)

Dante said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



You tell him, Coach! 

You're going to have to file a report and dock his pay, aren't you? 

Maybe send him back to Media Matters for some remedial tutoring?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 14, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



*Oh good grief, birther BS-OK then.
*


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dante said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



*Right, whatever you say. Anyway..................
*


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 14, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



*I'm a she. Your wit is astounding. Thanks anyway.
*


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



And?

What's this big fucking deal with Saul Alinsky?

Did he send money to support the rapist and murderers of American Nuns? Like Ronald Reagan?

Did he grant asylum to a terrorist that planted a bomb on a plane killing over 70 people at the behest of his son, Jeb? Like George HW Bush?

Did he back a batshit crazy terrorist that would go on to plan and plot 9/11? Like both George HW Bush and Ronald Reagan?

How many fucking deaths was Saul Alinsky responsible for?

Oh wait..zero.

In fact..what he did was try to find homes for people.

And THAT and the minds of Conservatives..is a fucking huge crime.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Sallow said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I don't give a fuck about Alinsky, I'm discussing BarryO's thesis, and why it's not available to be read. 

Take a fucking Valium, dude...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Aw, ya wanna see Barry's thesis.  Send him a thousand bucks and maybe he'll send ya a copy.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Remember a couple of posts ago you typed this...





> And calling me an idiot or cuckoo or some other condescending comment like some have done, tells me they have no argument.



Hypocrite, thy name is Wolfsister.

Now that we know exactly what you are, would you care to respond to the portion of my post that addresses Romney's tax return? What exactly are you hoping to find, anyway?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Aw, ya wanna see Barry's thesis.  Send him a thousand bucks and maybe he'll send ya a copy.



And you can send your witchdoctor after Romney's tax return, too. Maybe he can conjure it up with some eagle feathers and peyote.


----------



## oreo (Jul 15, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As we&#8217;ve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bain&#8217;s practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the &#8220;sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president&#8221; of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romney&#8217;s Bain lie - Salon.com



*Holy Cow you people are STUPID: * Corporate secretary of state filings are only done every few years.  In my state filings are required every 3 years.  Meaning that if executives or principles change within that period the state will not know about it until the filing deadline.

*FACT CHECK.ORG states this:*


> After reviewing numerous corporate filings with the Securities and Exchange
> Commission, contemporary news accounts, company histories and press releases, and the
> evidence offered by both the Obama and Romney campaigns, we found no evidence to support the claim that Romney &#8212; while he was still running Bain Capital &#8212; shipped American jobs overseas.


FactCheck.org : Obama&#8217;s &#8216;Outsourcer&#8217; Overreach

*FURTHERMORE YOU SHOULD BE CONCERNED ABOUT OBAMA'S OUTSOURCING.
*


> Despite all the talk of green jobs, the overwhelming majority of stimulus money spent on wind power has gone to foreign companies, according to a new report by the Investigative Reporting Workshop at the American University&#8217;s School of Communication in Washington, D.C.
> 
> Nearly $2 billion in money from the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act has been spent on wind power, funding the creation of enough new wind farms to power 2.4 million homes over the past year. But the study found that nearly 80 percent of that money has gone to foreign manufacturers of wind turbines.


How Barack Obama used taxpayer dollars to outsource green energy jobs | Right Wing News

To add--that Obama's Jobs Czar--Jeffrey Inmelt CEO of General Electric is aka the outsourcer from HELL.
How Barack Obama used taxpayer dollars to outsource green energy jobs | Right Wing News


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2012)

Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?

What is he hiding?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2012)

oreo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As we&#8217;ve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bain&#8217;s practices during the early 2000s.
> ...


You point is pointless. Romney filed in 2003 that he was the sole owner in 2002 so how would this confuse the state?

In my state we are required to file the corporate papers yearly and I have a hard time believing your claim of every three years, btw.

Edit: MA requires corporations to file an annual report, just like Florida.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > What the difference between Mitt Romney and LBJ?
> ...



Except in Romney case, no paint is required.  

Weird Religion. Slimy business practices.  Looks like a used car salesman. 






Obama is doing what every president has ever done when facing a challenger.  Bush villified Kerry, Clinton Villified Dole, Reagan villified Mondale.  Heck, maybe I'm getting old, I remember Carter saying Ronald Reagan hated black people and was going to blow up the world!!!! 

All Obama is saying is that Romney was a rich guy who used his wealth to fuck over working folks. 

Which, of course, is exactly what Romney did.  

The truth hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## idb (Jul 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Surely the fact that Republicans just tell bald-faced lies about their opposition means there can be only one winning strategy for the Democrats.


----------



## Toro (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris said:


> Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?
> 
> What is he hiding?



Why won't Obama show us his college transcripts?

What is he hiding?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?
> ...


It's never been traditional to release college transcripts. I always got the idea people wanted to see Obama's because he's black. True story.

Tax returns are fair game. School transcripts, birth certificates, etc., are not.


----------



## Toro (Jul 15, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Says who?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Me.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



That is really strange, I know that Kerry got a few Ds when he was a freshman, and ended up with almost the same GPA as Bush. I know that Perry was a less than stellar student, I know Gore had some really poor grades, and had a real hard time with a natural science course, I know Quayle only got into Indiana because of an equal opportunity program, I could go on for a while talking about the various presidents who had lousy grades, but since it is not traditional to release transcripts I must have hacked into all those colleges to get them.


----------



## Toro (Jul 15, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I don't care.  I don't care about someone's college transcripts, or their birth certificate, or their tax returns.  

Have they broken the law?  If not, why the f*** does it matter?  It's private.  Let it be.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 15, 2012)

Annie said:


> These Bainers are so like the Birthers, insane. All the fact checkers, Mother Jones, TPM, WaPo, even blinking NYT say 'nothing here...'
> 
> Yet, the Bainers just ask their 'questions' where the ultimate answer is did Romney lie or is he a felon? Sort of like, 'no proof' from any source is sound enuf for the Birthers.
> 
> The management will be on solid ground here when they start moving all these threads to 'conspriacy.'





  The headlines should read something like this:


"Did Mitt beat his wife?"  

"Questions arise about whether or not Mitt beat his wife!"

"Wife beating a felony; Did Mitt commit a crime?"




Meanwhile Mitt and Ann both deny the bruise on her face came from Mitt, and video evidence shows that she walked into the door.  First hand accounts and medical reports apparently confirm Mitt's claim, "I never hit my wife, ever!".  



A month later, Dems release footage of Mitt and Ann Romney attending a Red Sox game when Big Papi hits one out of the park, Mitt waps Ann on the shoulder with the back of his hand in excitement...

Democratic underground obtains a photo of Ann flinching in the instant the back of Mitt's hand touches her shoulder and publishes the perfectly cropped snapshot with this headline,   "Mitt Romney hits wife!  Liar in Chief?"


Despite outrage from the Romney campaign and further denials, the demblogs and the twittah all insist Mitt should prove he did not beat his wife!!!  The Romney campaign demands an apology, but the Dems insist their story is true and the photo is proof.  Mitt Lies!


Half of America believes he bruised her face with the back of his hand that day, and the rest is history!  Bravo dems!  Bravo!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I don't care either, I was just pointing out to Ravi that she is full of shit.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Its Sunday which means the litany of Sunday shows will provide plenty of opportunity for messaging and massaging, by 300 this afternoon, we'll see if the obama campaign doubles down on this issue.

I suspect they will walk back the felony talking point, but may have become to invested in the issue as a whole to just let it go, or they can just mealy mouth it and change the subject to a new line of attack. 

Old Russian saying; when you have a problem you cannot get out of, create a new problem.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 15, 2012)

_It's *TIME*!!!  *FOR*!!!  *TAX*!!!  *RETURNS*!!!_


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Me.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Its Sunday which means the litany of Sunday shows will provide plenty of opportunity for messaging and massaging, by 300 this afternoon, we'll see if the obama campaign doubles down on this issue.
> 
> I suspect they will walk back the felony talking point, but may have become to invested in the issue as a whole to just let it go, or they can just mealy mouth it and change the subject to a new line of attack.
> 
> Old Russian saying; when you have a problem you cannot get out of, create a new problem.



More like "When you have a problem you cannot get out of, say Condi Rice is likely your veep choice, and hope like hell everybody will talk about_ that_."


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?
> ...



Wow, man, you're starting to sound just like a crazy birther.  

You sleep with dogs (and racists) and you wake up with fleas...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Says anyone with a lick of sense.  

Romney is running purely on his Bain experience.  Except that he wants to distance himself from the bad parts like AmPad and GS Steel and the outsourcing.   

In short, if that's his argument, we really do need to see how much money he made when those folks in Marion, IN and Kansas City lost their jobs.... seems reasonable.  

I'm not sure what you guys really think are in Obama's transcripts, exactly.  The man had a 3.7 GPA So I imagine most of his grades were pretty good.  But if he got a D in "Contract Law", that's kind of meaningless.  He's not running on ihs college experience.


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 15, 2012)

Ed Gillespie: Mitt Romney 'Retired Retroactively' From Bain Capital (VIDEO)

"There may have been a thought at the time that [Romney's Bain work] could be part-time. It was not part-time. The Olympics was in a shambles," Gillespie told Candy Crowley on CNN's "State of the Union."

"He took a leave of absence and in fact, Candy, ended up not going back at all and retired retroactively to February 1999 as a result," Gillespie said.

Romney's involvement at Bain came under renewed scrutiny last week after additional reports surfaced revealing that he was listed as the CEO, president and chairman of the firm long after he had previously stated. He has insisted that he had nothing to do with Bain after 1999 in response to questions about its activities at the time, including investing in companies that sent jobs overseas.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

His retirement date doesn't matter, he took a LOA to run the Olympics. From the date of the LOA he was not involved in the day-to-day operations of the company.

You got nothin'!


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 15, 2012)

Anybody that thinks college transcripts and tax returns are at the same level of transparency is an idiot.

First of all the transcripts are from over thirty years ago and have no bearing on any legal issues.  A college student does not "prepare" his or her own transcripts.  It does not matter what his transcripts were.  

Tax returns, on the other hand, are germain to many legal issues.  I don't believe that any prospective cabinet memmber going up before the Senate for confirmation can withold his or her tax returns..ANY of them that are available.  I have NEVER heard of college transcripts being an issue.  It might be in the case of a Supreme Court nominee but I've never seen it be an issue.

Anyone that is screeching for something as stupid as the college records and not howling to the moon for all of the tax returns is a full blown moron.

BTW.. If McCrazy had the right to see all of Mittens tax returns just for the consideration of the possibility he would be nominated VP...we the public certainly have the right to see them for our presidential vetting.


----------



## onecut39 (Jul 15, 2012)

JosefK said:


> Ed Gillespie: Mitt Romney 'Retired Retroactively' From Bain Capital (VIDEO)
> 
> "There may have been a thought at the time that [Romney's Bain work] could be part-time. It was not part-time. The Olympics was in a shambles," Gillespie told Candy Crowley on CNN's "State of the Union."
> 
> ...



That is new.  Not exactly ingenious.  Kind of stupid actually. Such squirming and reaching ever newer terms to describe familiar actions is absurd!

RETROACTIVELY RETIRED?  Give me a break!  I thought Mitt was a business man not a doddering fool.  Who the hell was writing these contracts anyway?  First year community college student??????


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Anybody that thinks college transcripts and tax returns are at the same level of transparency is an idiot.
> 
> First of all the transcripts are from over thirty years ago and have no bearing on any legal issues.  A college student does not "prepare" his or her own transcripts.  It does not matter what his transcripts were.
> 
> ...



Remember the jokers howling for colllege transcripts were the same one howling for a birth certificate for the last 4 years.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > These Bainers are so like the Birthers, insane. All the fact checkers, Mother Jones, TPM, WaPo, even blinking NYT say 'nothing here...'
> ...



Wow. What a crappy metaphor for what is going on here.  

Here's a better one.  Romney is running on what a great husband he is.  But then he seals the records of his marriage couselling.  Then he denies there was marriage consoling.  

Fact is, there are hundreds of people who had their lives ruined because Mitt Romney saw companies they worked for as a quick way to turn a buck.  

He's running on what a great businessman he is.   He doesn't want to talk about his leadership role in the Mormon Chruch or his governorship. He wants to talk about Bain. But he wants it to be a monologue, not a discussion.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Anybody that thinks college transcripts and tax returns are at the same level of transparency is an idiot.
> 
> First of all the transcripts are from over thirty years ago and have no bearing on any legal issues.  A college student does not "prepare" his or her own transcripts.  It does not matter what his transcripts were.
> 
> ...



And..I have no idea how college transcripts are germane to anything regarding the Presidency. Obama went to the colleges..and the colleges confirm it. He passed the bar and has a license to practice law. That's the beginning and end of it.

Romney, is attaching his business acumen as a reason for voting for him. And he wants to take credit for job creation. Well, Bain seems to have been involved in the opposite.

There is no Constitutional complusion for Romney to show his tax returns, Obama to show his transcripts or birth certificate.

And, personally? I don't think it matters. SEC documentation shows that Romney was legally responsible for Bain between 1999 - 2002.

That should be enough.


----------



## Liability (Jul 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



joeyb, you are about as literate as TderpM -- and about as persuasive.

For all the caterwauling by you hyper-partisan liberal Democratics, you can point to no lie told by Mitt in this regard.

Why is it that The ONE can tell us all about going to Columbia and Harvard, yet will not release one transcript, one application, one anything from those days?  And why is it that HIS efforts to conceal his own history are just fine by you?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 15, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> This thread proves liberals are idiots full of shit.
> 
> They can be beat over the head and pounded in the ass, but they will continue to talk trash to keep their messiah in office.
> 
> ...



Now the obama regime isn't only covering up documents from Fast and Furious but LIBOR as well.

This has nothing to do with covering up the security leaks that's separate.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Me.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



*That wasn't name calling. I think the birther stuff is BS. Way to assume things though. I have said repeatedly that I want him to release the exact same tax returns every other person running for President has released. Even members of his own party are asking for this. What am I hoping to learn? More about Romney's finances and how he handles his money. Kind of important if you are running for President. Heck, I don't even care about his  paperwork from college just like I don't care about Obama's. That's hardly hypocritical. *


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 15, 2012)

"oops"

Mitt Romney Bain Capital Document Lists Him As 'Managing Member' In 2002

WASHINGTON -- Add another document to the pile of evidence contradicting Mitt Romney's continued insistence that he ended his active role with Bain Capital in early 1999, part of his long-running effort to avoid responsibility for the company's activity, related to outsourcing and bankruptcies, during the years that followed.

A corporate document filed with the state of Massachusetts in December 2002 -- a month after Romney was elected governor -- lists him as one of two managing members of Bain Capital Investors, LLC "authorized to execute, acknowledge, deliver and record any recordable instrument purporting to affect an interest in real property, whether to be recorded with a Registry of Deeds or with a District Office of the Land Court."


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Liability said:


> [
> 
> For all the caterwauling by you hyper-partisan liberal Democratics, you can point to no lie told by Mitt in this regard.
> 
> Why is it that The ONE can tell us all about going to Columbia and Harvard, yet will not release one transcript, one application, one anything from those days?  And why is it that HIS efforts to conceal his own history are just fine by you?



Uh, he lied about when he left Bain Capital.  He said he left in 1999, but he was still the owner, CEO and getting a six figure salary from them until 2002. 

And frankly, I don't care about his College years.  

I'd be embarrassed about what I wrote in my college years. I was a college Republican who believed in all sorts of horseshit....  that I know now isn't true.   But that was 30 years ago.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 15, 2012)

*Former Bain Capital partner says Romney was 'legally' CEO of Bain Capital until 2002*



A former partner at Bain Capital, who worked at the firm when  Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney was in charge,  acknowledged on Sunday that Romney was legally the chief executive  officer and sole owner of Bain Capital until 2002, not 1999 as Romney  has previously stated, and said that Romney was engaged in a  complicated set of negotiations over his exit pay for at least two  years after he says he left the firm.


Mitts names were on the  documents as the chief executive and sole owner of the company, Ed  Conard, who served as a partner at Bain Capital from 1993 to 2007, said  in an exclusive interview  with Up w/ Chris Hayes. Asked again if Romney was chief executive  officer of Bain Capital from 1999 to 2002, Conard said, Legally, on  documents, I suppose, yes.


Despite Romney's statements that he  left in 1999, Conard's new remarks suggest that, in fact, Romney's  continued ownership of the firm enabled him to negotiate a better exit  deal. "We had to negotiate with Mitt because he was an owner of the  firm," Conard said.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 15, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Shemp.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 15, 2012)

Endless stupidity by liberals. 

His Bain pension gives the date he claims he quit working for them, but of course he was "really" working for free under the table for Bain while running the Olympics in Utah......fucking insanity.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Endless stupidity by liberals.
> 
> His Bain pension gives the date he claims he quit working for them, but of course he was "really" working for free under the table for Bain while running the Olympics in Utah......fucking insanity.



Again, release the corporate minutes and his tax returns, he can clear this right up... 

It wasn't like "running the Olympics" was a full time job... get real.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2012)

Romney wasn't working for free. He was paid over 100K salary outside of his investments.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 15, 2012)

4 sources who worked at Bain with Romney, 3 Dems (2 of whom are active Obama supporters): "Mitt Romney left Bain Capitol in 1999 to run the Olympics and he has had absolutely no involvement with the management or investment activities of the firm or with any of its portfolio companies since the day of his depature." "Romney left quickly as the deal with the Olympics happened quickly; all 4 insisted he left in Feb of 1999 and they never saw him around the office or involved in any dealings." *"Because Romneys leaving was so sudden it took about two years to get the new management team in place. They essentially had to split up the company, divided among the existing partners which took about two years and they insist that they were required according to law to leave his name on those documents."*


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Romney wasn't working for free. He was paid over 100K salary outside of his investments.



MOre to the point, he had millions of his own money and billions of other people's money tied up in Bain, and the entire economy was going into full melt-down in 2000-2002.   

Is there anyone who really thinks he was all like "Well, I'm sure the second string can handle it, I need to work out the venue for the Curling Event!"  

Get... Real.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 15, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Endless stupidity by liberals.
> 
> His Bain pension gives the date he claims he quit working for them, but of course he was "really" working for free under the table for Bain while running the Olympics in Utah......fucking insanity.



You don't know what Mitten's duties were on the Olympic project.  It's not like he had to start from scratch.  He found some more money from the federal government to push the project over the hump.  THAT took three years?  Oh that's right... Mittens had to take on THE WHOLE PROJECT!!!


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Nice dodge. 

Let me repeat the question, what exactly are you hoping to find? The only thing his tax returns can tell you is how much money he made and how much tax he paid, NONE of which is germane to the discussion. It won't prove or disprove the accusations of the Left, it will simply give you more ammunition for your 'class warfare' exercise.

And I want BoiKing to release his college records, just like "every other person running for President has..."

I notice you slipped in that 'has to' in your sentence that I quoted. Care to point out the law that says ANY candidate 'has to' release ANY tax returns?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Mitt Romney Bain Capital Document Lists Him As 'Managing Member' In 2002


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Endless stupidity by liberals.
> ...



I'm sure he personally designed the Taboggan course.  

Here's the problem with the Olympics, which hasn't gotten a lot of play.  

This is WHY he had to drop everything to save the Olympics.  

Because the power structure in Salt Lake City decided that they really needed to enhance their image by getting an Olympics.  But there was just a tiny, itsy-bitsy little problem.   They didn't have the capability to actually host one.  


2002 Winter Olympic bid scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Even after all of this, the 1998 Games went to Nagano, Japan, in a 46-to-42 vote. Many felt the reason was that the US had recently been awarded the 1996 Summer Olympics in Atlanta, Georgia. Others, including Welch, believed it was because Nagano had better wined and dined the officials.[2]
> 
> Welch and Johnson decided to try harder the next round. Prior to the IOC vote for 1998, they had given out Stetson hats to delegates. For 2002 they decided to give out more than hats.[citation needed]
> 
> Millions of dollars were spent on perks including all-expense-paid ski trips, thirteen scholarships, Super Bowl trips, and plastic surgery.[citation needed] IOC members were given deals on real estate, and their family members were given jobs.[3][4] Cash bribes may have been employed. When the scandal broke, the cryptic "geld document" allegedly recorded personal preferences of IOC members.[5] Beside some members' names, the document contained the word "geld" (German for "money"), arguably indicating such members' receptiveness to cash bribes.



So here you have The MOrmon Church, caught giving out bribes, and about to get embarrassed in front of the whole world with the President in attendence....   

Why, this looks like a job for Super-Mitt. 







Do you think he would have made such a herculean effort to save AmPad or GS Steel? OF course not.  They're only Gentiles.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Bill Kristol: Mitt Romney 'Should Release The Tax Returns Tomorrow'


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Mitt Romney Bain Capital Document Lists Him As 'Managing Member' In 2002



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcYZlRWWxO0]The Song Remains the Same - Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 15, 2012)

You fucking idiot, Democraps in MA said Romney was working 12 hour workdays 5-6 days a week for the Olympics when they tried to prevent him from returning to MA to run for office AFTER the Olympics.

You people are fucking insane.



JoeB131 said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Endless stupidity by liberals.
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



gratuitous religious attack noted, thats what a pathetic hack......is reduced too.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 15, 2012)

You should just shoot yourself in the head to get it over with for being so stupid. 

"Working for free" was in regards to Bain while working and living in Utah, dumbfuck. 

His pension plan from Bain shows a date that correlates with him leaving Bain, so he would've been working for fucking free you dumbfuck if he was secretly sending jobs to China like you claim.

Go shoot yourself, swallow.



Sallow said:


> Romney wasn't working for free. He was paid over 100K salary outside of his investments.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Bill Kristol: Mitt Romney 'Should Release The Tax Returns Tomorrow'



Kristol is the lead commentator on Fox (former head of PNAC too) so Mitt might want to reconsider


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sure Mitt was out there personally designing the curling course...

I wonder why he didn't put as much effort into saving AmPad or GS Steel.  You know, which lasts more than three weeks and everyone will forget in a few years. 

Quick, what was the biggest thing you remember about the 2002 Winter Olympics?  I can't remember a thing about them, other than the South Korean team had some really weird costumes...   



GoneBezerk said:


> You fucking idiot, Democraps in MA said Romney was working 12 hour workdays 5-6 days a week for the Olympics when they tried to prevent him from returning to MA to run for office AFTER the Olympics.
> 
> You people are fucking insane.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Kristol: Mitt Romney 'Should Release The Tax Returns Tomorrow'
> ...


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah dumbfuck...he didn't have an important job being in charge. 

Throw in the fact he was brought in to fix a mess and prevent the Olympics being a flop, but of course Democraps in MA claiming Romney worked 12 hour workdays in Utah to fix the Olympics was really a lie. 

You know they were lying about Romney working so hard for the Olympics in Utah so he couldn't claim MA residency when he returned to MA.....



HUGGY said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Endless stupidity by liberals.
> ...


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 15, 2012)

Dumbfuck you still didn't prove Romney wasn't working full-time in Utah during the time he was off sending jobs to China from Bain. Come on dumbfuck you can do it.....



JoeB131 said:


> I'm sure Mitt was out there personally designing the curling course...
> 
> I wonder why he didn't put as much effort into saving AmPad or GS Steel.  You know, which lasts more than three weeks and everyone will forget in a few years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Bloomberg Businessweek's Mormon cover - POLITICO.com

How the Mormons Make Money - Businessweek


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Kristol: Mitt Romney 'Should Release The Tax Returns Tomorrow'
> ...



Which makes him a Big Government Globalist NeoCon. It's people like Bill Kristol that have hijacked the Republican Party and turned it into a war-mongering caricature of it's former self.

FUCK Bill Kristol AND PNAC!!!


----------



## Mustang (Jul 15, 2012)

Question. Who was in charge of Bain after Romney left?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

He was brought in to fix a mess because his fellow members of the Mormon Cult had bribed Olympic officials to get an Olympics that Salt Lake City wasn't prepared to support.  And his solution was to go to the Federal Government and whine for more money...  

And folks in Massachusetts had a reasonable point in saying, "Hey, this guy hasn't lived here in three years..."  

Sorry, man, I personally can't believe that Romney would leave Billions sitting at Bain in the middle of a national economic meltdown we were having and took no interest in what was being done with that money....  

It just doesn't pass the laugh test.  




GoneBezerk said:


> Yeah dumbfuck...he didn't have an important job being in charge.
> 
> Throw in the fact he was brought in to fix a mess and prevent the Olympics being a flop, but of course Democraps in MA claiming Romney worked 12 hour workdays in Utah to fix the Olympics was really a lie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Trajan said:


> gratuitous religious attack noted, thats what a pathetic hack......is reduced too.



right wing Christian Conservatives almost always attack a candidate's faith and more. and mainstream Christians are always _concerned_ about a candidate's personal faith, church attendance...

It is religious people in America who partake of gratuitous religious attacks on a daily basis.
and the GOP feeds this religious intolerance to get votes


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

After Romney 'left'.


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Kristol: Mitt Romney 'Should Release The Tax Returns Tomorrow'
> ...



Why is Romney so embarrassed about his wealth? He's not embarrassed about how he made it - "I like firing people."


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Trajan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Not gratuitous at all.  

The only thing that separates Romney from just another clueless republican is that he belongs to this batshit crazy cult that is up to no good.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 15, 2012)

You're the typical scumbag liberal.

You are ok with MA Democraps claiming Romney was living and working in Utah, so he was no longer a MA citizen....but then turnaround and claim he was really working for Bain back in MA to make your lies stick today.

Also, you keep babbling on about Mormons as if they are aliens. Like I said, a mormon took off his magic underwear and raped you, that explains your hatred and rants. 

Fuck off you scumbag, no more responding to you ever again.



JoeB131 said:


> He was brought in to fix a mess because his fellow members of the Mormon Cult had bribed Olympic officials to get an Olympics that Salt Lake City wasn't prepared to support.  And his solution was to go to the Federal Government and whine for more money...
> 
> And folks in Massachusetts had a reasonable point in saying, "Hey, this guy hasn't lived here in three years..."
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > gratuitous religious attack noted, thats what a pathetic hack......is reduced too.
> ...



And if Bishop Romney were so proud of his faith, why does he avoid talking about it?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> After Romney 'left'.



Right. Who was in charge?


----------



## Buford (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Romney hasn't been the President for the last 3-1/2 years, Obama has.  This election is a referendum on Obama, not Romney.  Why doesn't Obama run on his successful Presidency?


----------



## Buford (Jul 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Romney's faith is not the issue in this campaign.  Obama's performace as President is the issue.  Four more years of this or not.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Mustang said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > After Romney 'left'.
> ...



My guess? Romney.


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Buford said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Why is Romney runni ng away from his record on Romneycare and running away from his main claim to competency to sit in the Oval Office -- his business record?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Odd that Mitt hasn't mentioned a name.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Mustang said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Yes, that would put things to rest. Especially since he still had all the titles in place.



> Said Emanuel: What are you going to do when the Chinese leader says something to you or Putin says something to you? Going to whine it away?.Defend  if you want to claim Bain Capital as your calling card to the White House, then defend what happened to Bain Capital.



Obama and Romney continue sparring over Bain - The Washington Post


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Buford said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Romney's claim to be the best candidate the GOP could offer up to challenge President Obama, was the Romney's business record and Romney's own claims of creating jobs.

Now that the GOP primary is over, Romney wants to change what his campaign is about?



I put up a thread comparing John Kerry's campaign and Romney's.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Buford said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



ROmney's faith is an issue for me.  He belongs to a shady cult with a lust for power and a fuzzy understanding about the whole "Separation of Church and State" thing...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> You're the typical scumbag liberal.
> 
> You are ok with MA Democraps claiming Romney was living and working in Utah, so he was no longer a MA citizen....but then turnaround and claim he was really working for Bain back in MA to make your lies stick today.
> 
> ...



Promise?  Because I'll hold you to that now.  

Actually, I wouldn't insult aliens by comparing them to Mormons.  I wouldn't insult anyone by comparing them to Mormons... the lowest of the low. 

I'm okay with people using legal loopholes to get ahead as much as you are.  You guys really lost all ability to not do that when you undid the 2000 results...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

This is especially hilarious coming from a clown like Rove...

Karl Rove Advises Obama To Stop Calling Romney A Felon | TPM2012


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Obama will not stop. Romney is going to need to strap on a pair. I can loan him mine, if need be.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Obama will not stop. Romney is going to need to strap on a pair. I can loan him mine, if need be.



They're detachable?  

JK


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

> Romneys role at Bain was to create wealth for his firm, not jobs.



Former Romney Partner At Bain Makes Case For Outsourcing | ThinkProgress


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

> Ed Gillespie, a senior campaign advisor for Mitt Romney, appeared on Meet the Press this morning to answer questions about Romneys tenure at Bain Capital, and unveiled a new excuse for why Romney should not be held responsible for the companys actions during a time in which he remained CEO and president:



More: Romney Adviser: Romney Not Responsible For Bain Because He Retired Retroactively


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 15, 2012)

Romney knows if the Democrats are just bluffing ...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

> The economy is weak and Americans are unhappy. But Obamas ahead because the GOP is an aristocratic party that favors the super rich. And Mitt Romney is its perfect poster boy.



Michael Tomasky: Obama Is Winning Because of the Shrinking GOP - The Daily Beast


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

BreezeWood said:


> Romney knows if the Democrats are just bluffing ...



Obama's pals are running ads in selected states that are familiar to anyone from Massachusetts. Faces and voices of people who actually got fired when Romney and Bain reaped profits.

Outsourcing takes real jobs from real people and ships those jobs overseas for profit.

The Right Wing Noise Machine may want to lamely attempt to play Obama/Stimulus/China equals outsourcing, but ...  name a person whose actual job was taken away and shipped overseas for private financial profit,  by the stimulus.

poor Romney, like Kerry he chose to run on the wrong record and the primary voter went along with it.


----------



## Listening (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Obama will not stop. Romney is going to need to strap on a pair. I can loan him mine, if need be.



Why am I not surprised you have "a pair" ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > Romney knows if the Democrats are just bluffing ...
> ...



IF he ran on his actual record, he never would have gotten the nomination.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > Romney knows if the Democrats are just bluffing ...
> ...



I'll be laughing like a hyena when the commercials come out of the thousands of GE employees laid of by BoiKing's "Jobs Czar", who then shipped them off to China.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Rahm Emanuel: Mitt Romney Should 'Stop Whining' About Bain


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 15, 2012)

So we all can see that Romney's not releasing his other year's tax returns because it'll clearly show him taking money from Bain while they were outsourcing, right?


----------



## Listening (Jul 15, 2012)

Can we talk about the economy (and how bad it sucks) now ?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Listening said:


> Can we talk about the economy (and how bad it sucks) now ?



Yes, we can...

5 Ways Republicans Have Sabotaged Job Growth | Tea Party and the Right | AlterNet

Michael Tomasky: Obama Is Winning Because of the Shrinking GOP - The Daily Beast


----------



## Buford (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Can we talk about the economy (and how bad it sucks) now ?
> ...



How could the republicans sabotage job growth when you guys had *two years of total control *when Obama took office?  Why didn't you fix it?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Buford said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



Well, Buford, that just shows how dumb you are.  Democrats did NOT have total control of Congress for two years:

President Obama DID NOT control Congress for Two Years! | The Pragmatic Pundit


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> So we all can see that Romney's not releasing his other year's tax returns because it'll clearly show him taking money from Bain while they were outsourcing, right?



Right.


----------



## Buford (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



So the President couldn't fine ONE republican vote?  Why didn't you all fix the economy in the first year instead of working on the health care bill?  The economy was the priority.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Control of Congress has ALWAYS been defined as a simple majority. Now you want to claim that because that majority wasn't filibuster-proof, it doesn't count?

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Yes, we can...



in 2008 I never thought I'd hear Dante say "yes we can"

but...

YES WE CAN!!!


feels good


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Listening said:


> Can we talk about the economy (and how bad it sucks) now ?



the economy is better now than in 2008.

could it be better?

Not if the GOP were back in control.


----------



## Listening (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Can we talk about the economy (and how bad it sucks) now ?
> ...



No, asswipe...the economy.....

Unemployment is at 8.2% and not going anywhere.

What is happening to GDP ?

What are the forecasts.

Why don't you change your avatar to a small rodent taking a crap.  The one you have now is not very befitting of your pathetic conversation skills.


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Control of Congress has ALWAYS been defined as a simple majority.



really?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > So we all can see that Romney's not releasing his other year's tax returns because it'll clearly show him taking money from Bain while they were outsourcing, right?
> ...



we already know he drew 100K a year  in those 3 years......and????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Listening (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Can we talk about the economy (and how bad it sucks) now ?
> ...



 

The economy would have recovered to where it is now with a chimp in the WH.

The U.S. economy has shown a nasty habit of doing that.....rebounding in spite of the pols.

In the case of FDR....he did manage to drag out a depression for a long time with his meddling.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> So we all can see that Romney's not releasing his other year's tax returns because it'll clearly show him taking money from Bain while they were outsourcing, right?



There has NEVER been any effort to deny Romney received money from Bain during that time. What difference does that make? What do you think it proves?


----------



## Listening (Jul 15, 2012)

Buford said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



Get ready for the handwringing on the left.

It is all Scott Brown's fault.

Those stupid people in Mass.  They elected Scott Brown...how dare they ?

But they did want Romneycare.

The poor liberals....so conflicted.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Control of Congress has ALWAYS been defined as a simple majority.
> ...



Yes, really. You can't be as stupid as you portray, can you?

Party In Power - Congress and Presidency - A Visual Guide To The Balance of Power In Congress, 1945-2008


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Unfortunately for both of you, tax returns are actually federal, and thus protected by federal law. You would get in a lot less trouble digging up school transcripts.


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 15, 2012)

Former Bain Capital partner says Romney was 'legally' CEO of Bain Capital until 2002 - Up with Chris Hayes.

Romnoid Continues To Lie His Ass Off.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

Listening said:


> Can we talk about the economy (and how bad it sucks) now ?



Sure we can... 

 but the question is why does it suck?  

Does it suck because Obama waived his Hopey-Changy wand and nothing happened? 

or does it suck because Romney and his sort have been waging a decades long war on the middle class?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 15, 2012)

yeap as well as robmoney testifying that he went to board meetings of Bain holding to prove he should be allowed to run for gov.


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



your claim: simple majority = control

next


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Buford said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



No, the President couldn't fine ONE Republican vote!  Republicans obstructed all the way instead of helping to make the health care bill the best it could be.  Instead, we ended up with the watered-down ACA, which is better than nothing.

The health care bill was part of fixing the economy - which Republicans never tried to fix when they had total control.



> The Republican Presidential candidate doesn't shy away from calls to repeal ObamaCare. But in November 2009 at a forum in Philadelphia with his 1994 Senate opponent Harris Wofford, the former Pennsylvania Senator said Republicans made a mistake by not prioritizing health care reform during the time the Republicans held a majority in Congress. The former Senator also tipped his hat to Democrats for initiating reform.



Rick Santorum Admits Republican Health Care Mistakes


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



unless you're the director of the Ohio Department of Job and Family Services and your target is an uppity plumber who asked the right question and got the honest answer...


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



he didn't need any gop votes you buffoon. he had to bribe his own party to boot.....FFS its was only 2 years ago.  

Question for you; 

when was the last time the gop had - total control?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

bravoactual said:


> Former Bain Capital partner says Romney was 'legally' CEO of Bain Capital until 2002 - Up with Chris Hayes.
> 
> Romnoid Continues To Lie His Ass Off.



It never ceases to amaze me how much you idiots depend on headlines and never bother to read your own fucking links. Y'all are like schoolchildren, really.

From your link, idiot...


> Hed created a lot of franchise value, and we were going to pay him for that, Conard said, adding: We had a very complicated set of negotiations that took us about two years for us to unwind. *During that time a management committee ran the firm, and we could hardly get Mitt to come back to negotiate the terms of his departure because he was working so hard on the Olympics.*


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Is Mitt Romney being swift-boated like John Kerry?  No, because John Kerry released 20 years of tax returns when he ran for president in 2004.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



So Lakhota, I want to point a little something out to you, and please don't get all butthurt when I do it.

You just got done pointing out that Obama didn't have control of the Senate for the 2 years from '08 to '10, right?

Then you type this...





> The health care bill was part of fixing the economy - which Republicans never tried to fix *when they had total control*.



Yet looking at this graphic...
Party In Power - Congress and Presidency - A Visual Guide To The Balance of Power In Congress, 1945-2008

...I can't seem to find ANY time in the last 30 years that Republicans had 60 Senators.

It seems to me that your definition of 'total control' changes depending on what you're arguing about.

Kinda dishonest, ain't it?


----------



## Listening (Jul 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Can we talk about the economy (and how bad it sucks) now ?
> ...



Great questions....but incomplete.

There might be lots of other potential answers.

And once you have identified the issue....you can work on solutions.

Right now, Obama's issue is Booooosssssshhhhhhh.  Seems if we brought GWB back and shot him, all our problems would be saved.  I mean, he does somehow control it all.

Obama sure acts like he is a helpless little twit.


----------



## Listening (Jul 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Lakhota means dishonest liar in some other language.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Is Mitt Romney being swift-boated like John Kerry?  No, because John Kerry released 20 years of tax returns when he ran for president in 2004.



Well, you _could_ make the argument that the two situations are similar in that in both cases one candidate's campaign is directly attacking what the other campign is considering its candidate's strongest trait. 

Romney's been running on his private business experience as the main reason for electing him over a Prez who's main experience has been in public service. The Obama campaign -with this latest ad - has just gone as far as to suggest that not only is Romney's business  experience not really a qualifier for him to be the nations Chief Exec,  but that guys like Romney are actually part of the problem.

And what a thing of beauty it is, too...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud3mMj0AZZk&feature]Obama for America TV Ad: "Firms" - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, I just found out, how a number of former Navy people figure John McCain wet-started his A-4 Skyhawk, to cause the fatal disaster, aboard the USS Forrestal, in 1979, but we don't get to know that, for sure, but McCain's admiral daddy helped cover up the Israeli attack, on the USS Liberty, Lt.C.McCain transferred, to the USS Oriskany, and candidate John McCain got to look at 23 years, of Meat (white) Obamney tax returns!!

WTF.  Don't WE get to see those tax returns, eh?  Do you have to be a master of disaster, to see W.Meat Obamney docs, which relate, to his basic eligibility, to be President, during his run, toward the stupid election?  

I'm voting Green, folks.  Fuck it.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

'RETROACTIVE RETIREMENT'


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> 'RETROACTIVE RETIREMENT'



Wassamatter Lakhota, you don't want to address what I posted??


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 15, 2012)

Meanwhile, the rest of us are focusing on actual issues instead of Romney's employment records.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2012)

He didn't retire to 2002, but left to run something else in 1999.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Can we talk about the economy (and how bad it sucks) now ?
> ...



The economy sucks because Obama is waging war on capitalism, and his ideological war does not bode well for job creation, or our nation's prosperity.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, it looks like the loony Lefties want THIS thread to die a quick death...


----------



## Peach (Jul 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Former Bain Capital partner says Romney was 'legally' CEO of Bain Capital until 2002 - Up with Chris Hayes.
> ...



As I have written, several times, using his name, his occasional advice or quick consultation, is NOT 'working there'.  A NON issue.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2012)

RoadVirus said:


> Meanwhile, the rest of us are focusing on actual issues instead of Romney's employment records.



This is like the Dan Rather National Guard debacle.....only it's Obama passing off this lie.

It will blow up in their faces, just like all of the others.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2012)

Of course he was still legally CEO when he took his leave of absence. Just like Steve Jobs was still legally CEO when he took two leaves of absences for his medical treatment.

But both men had turned over the running of the day to day operations to other managers.

Are you left wingers that stupid that you don't understand a leave of absence?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 15, 2012)

Did you listen to the man?  He was so busy he didn;t have the time to negotiate.  He wasn't there!  Listen to the video!!!!!  They had a managemnet team in place!  DUH!  DUh!  DUH!  LMAO!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Of course he was still legally CEO when he took his leave of absence. Just like Steve Jobs was still legally CEO when he took two leaves of absences for his medical treatment.
> 
> But both men had turned over the running of the day to day operations to other managers.
> 
> Are you left wingers that stupid that you don't understand a leave of absence?



It's not that they don't understand it.......they're just desperate.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2012)

I can understand their fear.

They're stuck with a shit-for-brains president that has to lie to throw everyone off his scent and they're hoping for anything that assures that he gets another 4 years. 

Funny thing is.....just about any Democrat would make a better candidate than Obama.....cept maybe Harry Reid or Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 15, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Of course he was still legally CEO when he took his leave of absence. Just like Steve Jobs was still legally CEO when he took two leaves of absences for his medical treatment.
> 
> But both men had turned over the running of the day to day operations to other managers.
> 
> *Are you left wingers that stupid that you don't understand a leave of absence?*



Apparently, yes, they are.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

When did Romney get his gold retirement watch from Bain Capital?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> When did Romney get his gold retirement watch from Bain Capital?



Appears to me to be in 2002. Either way he was not running Bain after 1999. Can it be any more clear?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

bravoactual said:


> Former Bain Capital partner says Romney was 'legally' CEO of Bain Capital until 2002 - Up with Chris Hayes.
> 
> Romnoid Continues To Lie His Ass Off.



Drip, drip, drip...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Former Bain Capital partner says Romney was 'legally' CEO of Bain Capital until 2002 - Up with Chris Hayes.
> ...



So was Steve Jobs of Apple when he was getting help.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > When did Romney get his gold retirement watch from Bain Capital?
> ...



Duh, yes it can!  All Bishop Romney has to do is release his income tax returns (and board minutes would be nice) for the years in question.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 15, 2012)

Former Bain Capital partner says Romney was 'legally' CEO of Bain Capital until 2002 - Up with Chris Hayes


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



Well, Romney could show us some official documentation that he transferred management powers to others during his so-called absence - including board minutes and telephone records.

Steve Jobs Taking Leave of Absence From Apple


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

tjvh said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...





that will win Romney voters


----------



## Jackson (Jul 15, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Former Bain Capital partner says Romney was 'legally' CEO of Bain Capital until 2002 - Up with Chris Hayes



On the video the Ed, partner says:

A management team was running the company when Romney left.  ]
We had to pay him for the franchise value of the company.  
It was hard to get Mitt to come back to negotiate a salary because he was working so hard on the Olympics.  
He didn't come to meetings.  
Everyone recognized he went off to the Olympics and he wasn't involved. 

Does that sound like the partner was saying he was there until 2002?


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 15, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Former Bain Capital partner says Romney was 'legally' CEO of Bain Capital until 2002 - Up with Chris Hayes





The left does not give a shit....so let em have their fun.









We will have the last laugh though.


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2012)

Obama released TWELVE years worth of his tax returns.

Romney released ONE.

Romney could settle this entire situation by doing what most presidential nominees, even his own dad, have done election after election.

What is he hiding?


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > 'RETROACTIVE RETIREMENT'
> ...



Analysis: Obama ads ripping Romney's jobs record at Bain seem to work

*Analysis: Obama, Romney and a turn in the debate on jobs*

"Mitt Romney's not the solution," an Obama ad concludes. It shows Romney singing America, the Beautiful as headlines are shown about his Swiss bank account and overseas investments. "He's the problem."

[youtube]Ud3mMj0AZZk[/youtube]


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris said:


> Obama released TWELVE years worth of his tax returns.
> 
> Romney released ONE.
> 
> ...



R-money supposedly released 23 years worth to the McCain campaign. Out of all the GOoPers calling for Mitt to release his tax records for public scrutiny, has Steve Schmidt been one of those? He ran McCain's campaign and has actually *seen* these records, after all.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris said:


> Obama released TWELVE years worth of his tax returns.
> 
> Romney released ONE.
> 
> ...



Hopefully Romney will release 
-20 years of tax returns
-his entire college transcript
-His entire highs school transcript
-His birth records

Turn around is fair game.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



And if that ain't a bitch-slap...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris said:


> Obama released TWELVE years worth of his tax returns.
> 
> Romney released ONE.
> 
> ...



And John Kerry released 20 years...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Romney showed McCain 23 years...


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney showed McCain 23 years...


_
but...but...but..._


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

35 Questions Mitt Romney Must Answer About Bain Capital Before The Issue Can Go Away - Forbes


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW7-NOkrxNs&feature=player_embedded]35 Questions Mitt Romney Must Answer About Bain Capital Before The Issue Can Go Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> When did Romney get his gold retirement watch from Bain Capital?



He never retired.

He just wasn't running the company during that time period.

That is what this is about. Decisions that other folks made are being blamed on Romney by the Obama campaign and they don't give a flying fuck that he was busy fixing all of the screwups that made the Salt Lake City Olympics a near disaster. 

He had his hands full doing that....it is well known that he was working on it, yet Obama thinks he can get away with blaming any outsourcing that went on in Romney's absence. 

I wonder who Obama can blame all of the outsourcing that went on in his administration? GE sent jobs to China when they closed down their lightbulb factories. Obama outsourced our manned space program to Russia. His black bus was built in Canada. 

Christ.....this guy really has a lot of nerve accusing Romney of outsourcing when he's been doing it and his GD policies are one of the primary reasons US companies outsource.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2012)

What you leftist need to realize about this Bain crap is this is the main reason that Newt Gingrich was destroyed going into Florida. We republicans love successful businessmen like Romney...Nothing what's so ever is wrong with making money as long has he didn't break any laws in doing so.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 15, 2012)

Romney will own the Boston Globe for libel after this

Obama is a liar


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Romney will own the Boston Globe for libel after this
> 
> Obama is a liar



libel?



good gawd, frank has had a meltdown.

BREAKING:__ in other news Mitt Romney to sue Texas Governor Rick Perry for calling Romney a Vulture Capitalist.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2012)

Dante said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Romney will own the Boston Globe for libel after this
> ...



The right didn't like it when Newt and Perry did that. There's a reason why Newt got his sails cut down.  Believe me, I'd of rather of had Newt running against Obama.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 15, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Romney will own the Boston Globe for libel after this
> 
> Obama is a liar



Romney will never sue. Know why? The discovery rules. He would have to reveal what he's trying so hard to hide.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2012)

Mustang said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Romney will own the Boston Globe for libel after this
> ...



Obama's economy is right out in the open. What ever Romney is hiding is going to have to be very bad indeed to top that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 15, 2012)

Obama has to outsource his fundraising because Americans don't want to pay for his lies

(I'm sounding like TM, right?)


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 15, 2012)

Matthew said:


> * Believe me, I'd of rather of had Newt running against Obama.*



Wow.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 15, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > * Believe me, I'd of rather of had Newt running against Obama.*
> ...



Matt is a red meat lover.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Mitt Romney 'Legally' Bain Capital CEO Until 2002, Former Partner Says (VIDEO)



> A former Bain Capital partner acknowledged Sunday that Mitt Romney "legally" remained the head of the private equity firm until 2002, contradicting Romney's claims that he left the company in February 1999.
> 
> During an appearance on MSNBC's "Up w/ Chris Hayes," Edward Conard, who worked at the private equity firm during Romney's tenure as CEO, noted that Romney remained "legally" in charge of the company for at least two years after the former governor says he left to take over the Olympic Games in Salt Lake City.
> 
> &#8220;Mitt&#8217;s names were on the documents as the chief executive and sole owner of the company," Conard said. Conard served as managing director of the firm from 1993 to 2007.



Oh, ouch. That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

> &#8220;If the information is not correct then investors are potentially being materially misled,&#8221; Edward Siedle, a securities lawyer formerly with the SEC&#8217;s Division of Investment Management, said in a telephone interview Saturday. &#8220;The filings are supposed to require material disclosure. I mean, these aren&#8217;t pointless forms.&#8221;
> 
> Siedle added that both investors and federal regulators rely on timely and accurate filings for up-to-date information about a financial company&#8217;s operations, and that the officers listed on the filings should be considered responsible for the company&#8217;s actions. &#8220;All those designations indicate that he had significant responsibility at the firm,&#8221; Siedle said of Romney. &#8220;There&#8217;s a reason he was listed as president and CEO all those years.&#8221;



Former Bain Capital partner says Romney was 'legally' CEO of Bain Capital until 2002 - Up with Chris Hayes


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Mitt Romney 'Legally' Bain Capital CEO Until 2002, Former Partner Says (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheesh, don't ANY of you dipshitz read your links??



> "He'd created a lot of franchise value, and we were going to pay him for that," Conard said, adding: "We had a very complicated set of negotiations that took us about two years for us to unwind. *During that time a management committee ran the firm, and we could hardly get Mitt to come back to negotiate the terms of his departure because he was working so hard on the Olympics.*"


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

35 Questions Mitt Romney Must Answer About Bain Capital Before The Issue Can Go Away - YouTube


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 15, 2012)

> As far as the SEC documents are concerned, current DEMOCRATIC Bain officials have stated that after Romneys departure it took a couple of years to cement his replacement and as a result Romneys name was left atop the paperwork as a name must be provided by law. Since his replacement had yet to be found it was a formality that left his name atop the paperwork and that Romney was in no way involved with the day to day practices or decisions of Bain.



You miss the point: 



> The Globe story adds some additional evidence to what has been pretty evident for many years: when he left for Utah in 1999, Romney handed over day-to-day operational duties to other executives at Bain Capital *but retained full ownership of the company in every legal, fiduciary, and ethical sense* until finalizing a separation agreement in 2002. Romney, and Bain Capital, have always claimed otherwise, but have never offered anything serious to support that.
> 
> The Bain Shadow Years Loom Larger - Talking Politics


The issue isnt whether or not Romney was making day to day decisions concerning Bain, or whether or not those decisions were good decisions, or the consequences of those decisions. 

The issue is Romneys effort to avoid the overall responsibility that was clearly his. 

Its a trust, honesty, and character issue  and Romney is failing with all three.


----------



## Toro (Jul 15, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney showed McCain 23 years...



And he picked Sarah Palin.

Shows you the judgement McCain had, eh?

Probably would have done better with Romney.


----------



## Liability (Jul 15, 2012)

In reality, Mitt doesn't have to answer any questions about Bain.  

He probably SHOULD, however, explain how and why hi company created or saved lots of jobs, though, and far more than were lost when Bain was unable to save some of those companies.


----------



## Toro (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Mitt Romney 'Legally' Bain Capital CEO Until 2002, Former Partner Says (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IOW, the Huff Post thinks that the old MD confirming that Romney was the "legal" CEO, as documented in the SEC filings, is big news.

Outstanding journalism.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Romney showed McCain 23 years...
> ...



I would say Romney's tax returns scared the shit out of him.


----------



## Toro (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> > If the information is not correct then investors are potentially being materially misled, Edward Siedle, a securities lawyer formerly with the SECs Division of Investment Management, said in a telephone interview Saturday. The filings are supposed to require material disclosure. I mean, these arent pointless forms.
> >
> > Siedle added that both investors and federal regulators rely on timely and accurate filings for up-to-date information about a financial companys operations, and that the officers listed on the filings should be considered responsible for the companys actions. All those designations indicate that he had significant responsibility at the firm, Siedle said of Romney. Theres a reason he was listed as president and CEO all those years.
> 
> ...



The information is correct.

Move on.

Or is it "MoveOn.org?"


----------



## Valerie (Jul 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...






p'shaw..it's a perfect analogy for how the media can sensationalize a story so as to deliberately distort the impression imposed upon the audience...


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney 'Legally' Bain Capital CEO Until 2002, Former Partner Says (VIDEO)
> ...



Oh, absolutely. Shoot the messenger. 

Former Bain Capital partner says Romney was 'legally' CEO of Bain Capital until 2002 - Up with Chris Hayes


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 15, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > As far as the SEC documents are concerned, current DEMOCRATIC Bain officials have stated that after Romneys departure it took a couple of years to cement his replacement and as a result Romneys name was left atop the paperwork as a name must be provided by law. Since his replacement had yet to be found it was a formality that left his name atop the paperwork and that Romney was in no way involved with the day to day practices or decisions of Bain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus, it's kinda telling that the Mittster wants to not be associated with those years at his pride and joy to begin with.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Sure, let's set Bain aside.

Tax returns, por favor.

Tax havens? 

Surely we can find something to talk about.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Mitt Romney 'Legally' Bain Capital CEO Until 2002, Former Partner Says (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney 'Legally' Bain Capital CEO Until 2002, Former Partner Says (VIDEO)
> ...



Deja vu all over again.

Does that make the ?????????????????????? spamming?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



don't you have another troll, oops, I mean thread to start?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Is it spamming?


----------



## Listening (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Not if Chris and Franco can get away with their constant posting of the same crap (word for word) with no thought or argument given to the context of the thread they are spamming into....

Ooops....did I says spamming.

I do call Chrissy Sir Spamelot.  I think the Sir is unwarrented.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



what does it look like?


----------



## jillian (Jul 15, 2012)

Listening said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Funny coming from you


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney 'Legally' Bain Capital CEO Until 2002, Former Partner Says (VIDEO)
> ...



Hey Boopers, did you miss this or are you just hoping to be able to ignore it??


----------



## hortysir (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris said:


> Obama released TWELVE years worth of his tax returns.
> 
> Romney released ONE.
> 
> ...



He was in government for most of those 12 years, too, wasn't he?
:eusa-hand:


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Spamming.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


It matters when they take advantage of a system gamed to benefit the wealthy, especially when bragging to be a "job creator." It also matters if they claim they had nothing to do with a company that had them on the payroll.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > These Bainers are so like the Birthers, insane. All the fact checkers, Mother Jones, TPM, WaPo, even blinking NYT say 'nothing here...'
> ...


Nice little song and dance. If Mitten was on Bain's payroll while claiming he had nothing to do with Bain, he has some explaining to do.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 15, 2012)

_HEY! If YOU want to see some damn tax returns, set something important ON FIRE, NOW!

W. Meat (white) Obamney let John McCain see 23 years worth of tax returns, and then McCain went and named Sarah Palin his Veep nominee.

See why Meat needs to hide his sacred tax returns? It's BAD LUCK, to show those around!

A number of McCain's former Navy contemporaries claim he started the fatal, 1967 fire, aboard the USS Forrestal, by wet-starting his A-4 Skyhawk, while it was parked, in front of an F-4 Phantom, whose pilot was among the many people killed. Something blew a safety pin, out of its position, holding a Zuni air-to-ground missile, which launched, probably when the doomed F-4 pilot switched, to internal power, as his Phantom prepared to launch.

Whether or not McCain actually wet-started his Skyhawk, he was immediately transferred, to the USS Oriskany. His daddy commanded the Pacific Fleet, and daddy McCain helped cover up how Israel blasted the crap, out of the USS Liberty, that same year.

WTF did YOU GUYS burn down?!!_ 

(fuss-fume-rant-bitch-crap-smear-blahblah, no liberals, blahblah, hockey stick graph, blahblah, nixon's the one, blahblah, stonewall, blabbity-blab, no deposit, no returns!)


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



its been established for over a decade that he was getting paid by Bain....there is nothing new in that........


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2012)

btw, I know a handful of people that worked on the Vancouver Olympics, more than 60 hours a week, and they didn't ignore and or pretend they weren't involved with the companies they own.

Mitt can't chew gum and ride a horse.


----------



## Liability (Jul 15, 2012)

Ravi said:


> btw, I know a handful of people that worked on the Vancouver Olympics, more than 60 hours a week, and they didn't ignore and or pretend they weren't involved with the companies they own.
> 
> Mitt can't chew gum and ride a horse.



No.  You don't.  But even if you did, those "friends" didn't leave their companies to RUN the Olympics, you hack.


----------



## idb (Jul 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Can we talk about the economy (and how bad it sucks) now ?
> ...



It shouldn't suck...how long have the tax cuts for the Job Creators been in force now?


----------



## Toro (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



"And in other breaking news, HuffPost reports the sun rose this morning in the east. "

It's amazing that a news outlet could report the absolute obvious and anyone would react to it.


----------



## Toro (Jul 15, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Why shouldn't he take advantage of tax breaks?  Most people do.  Saying he shouldn't take advantage of tax breaks that is readily available to him is about as nonsensical as conservatives saying that if liberals want to raise taxes, they should voluntarily send money to the Treasury and not force everyone to pay.  Same coin, different sides.

You realize that his tax return is irrelevant to determining his involvement in Bain, right?  He would continue to receive partnership distributions from carried interest from past funds and profits from the management company whether or not he was actively involved.  This was investigated when he ran for governor in MA.  This whole "Was he running Bain" garbage reminds me of the birfers demanding to see Obama's birth certificate years after it was certified.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Tax breaks? Or tax avoidance?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 15, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Hey! C'mon! Be fair! It's not like we ALL can't stuff millions of dollars into secret bank accounts to hide it from our moral and legal responsibilities to pay taxes on it!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Like Obama shoveling money into a trust fund for his daughters to avoid paying taxes, or is he just making sure that they will have an education and a good start in life?


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 15, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Are Obama's investments in foreign countries like Willard's are?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 15, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Is it against the law to invest overseas?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Probably.

Obama actually made more money from foreign income last year than he made from his salary.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 15, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 15, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Now, that IS a tax break!


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Good round table.

George Will: Mitt Romney Is 'Losing' Argument On Bain Capital, Personal Finances (VIDEO)


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2012)

Former Partner Says Romney 'Legally' Bain Capital CEO Until 2002


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Let me google that for you


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



*Corrected my post to say has released. I told you what I'm hoping to find in the tax returns already. I also want to know why he released 23 years to the McCain campaign when they vetted him in 2008 but has never released them during his run for Gov. of MA, the MA Senate race, or his 2008 Presidential run and only released a year when under pressure during the primaries. There is obviously something there that compromises something he already said and he thinks the political risks are too great. Obviously, I want to know what this is.*


----------



## Londoner (Jul 15, 2012)

Very simple.

Romney represents capital's desire for the higher returns through cheaper labor costs.

Read your uncle Milty. Capital does not care about externalities like patriotism or morality; if it can get higher returns stabbing the American worker in the back in favor of sweatshop labor, than so be it. 

The point of Bain Capital is to destroy American jobs in order to get higher returns for investors who benefit by cheapest labor costs. 

The story of postwar capitalism is the story of how the New Deal Democrats made sure we had high paying American jobs. The story of post Reagan capitalism is the story of how companies like Bain created massive profits for the elite by shipping American jobs to freedom-hating sweatshop nations. 

The American private sector gets tax cuts on the promise that it will create American jobs. Then it uses those tax cuts to buy politicians who create the legal framework for destroying American jobs so an elite group of investors can benefit from cheap labor. 

Mitt Romney represents an elite private sector in its war against American labor. 

Guess what the private sector does with the extra profits it makes from not having to pay first world labor costs? It invests those profits into Republican talk radio ... which covers up the reality of who got rid of America's manufacturing base, and why.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2012)

Londoner said:


> Very simple.
> 
> Romney represents capital's desire for the higher returns through cheaper labor costs.
> 
> ...



Post of the year.....


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 16, 2012)

> *Londoner:* The story of postwar capitalism is the story of how the New Deal Democrats made sure we had high paying American jobs. The story of post Reagan capitalism is the story of how companies like Bain created massive profits for the elite by shipping American jobs to freedom-hating sweatshop nations.



the path Bain was following whether Romney was at the helm to finish it or not.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 16, 2012)

BreezeWood said:


> > *Londoner:* The story of postwar capitalism is the story of how the New Deal Democrats made sure we had high paying American jobs. The story of post Reagan capitalism is the story of how companies like Bain created massive profits for the elite by shipping American jobs to freedom-hating sweatshop nations.
> 
> 
> 
> the path Bain was following whether Romney was at the helm to finish it or not.



Romney sure as fuck put them on that path though. He was the one with the compass AND the steering wheel.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I always thought that you were a GOP wingnut conspiracy theorist.

The link you've given proves it.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2012)

I am seriously dumbfounded that you guys would be making this stupid argument about when Romney left Bain when it's PUBLIC RECORD that He ran the 2002 SLC Olympic games from 1999-2002. You people are seriously trying to argue that not only did he spend 12-16 hours a day saving the Olympics, he somehow managed to run a major business _at the same time_?

I mean, I know Romney's leadership skills are amazing, but this claim is downright ridiculous. And if it was true that he managed to run both at the same time, then he is far more qualified to be President of the United States than Obama ever will be.

So this is seriously going to be your argument? Then thank you. Because you guys are ensuring that Romney wins the Presidency with this nonsense.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> I am seriously dumbfounded that you guys would be making this stupid argument about when Romney left Bain when it's PUBLIC RECORD that He ran the 2002 SLC Olympic games from 1999-2002. You people are seriously trying to argue that not only did he spend 12-16 hours a day saving the Olympics, he somehow managed to run a major business _at the same time_?
> 
> I mean, I know Romney's leadership skills are amazing, but this claim is downright ridiculous. And if it was true that he managed to run both at the same time, then he is far more qualified to be President of the United States than Obama ever will be.
> 
> So this is seriously going to be your argument? Then thank you. Because you guys are ensuring that Romney wins the Presidency with this nonsense.



Then why is there a record of him going back to Boston to take care of Bain business, as well as a record of phone calls when he couldn't travel?

Sounds like he was running something to me.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > > *Londoner:* The story of postwar capitalism is the story of how the New Deal Democrats made sure we had high paying American jobs. The story of post Reagan capitalism is the story of how companies like Bain created massive profits for the elite by shipping American jobs to freedom-hating sweatshop nations.
> ...



Romney is the one that backed Staples even though his partners thought it was a waste of money. Unlike Solyndra, Staples actually made money.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick Durbin: Mitt Romney Running From Bain 'Like A Scalded Cat'


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



You obviously did not read the link, which actually argues that the income came from a trust that Obama has no control over. Not sure how that makes me the crazy person here, but I bet you can't explain it either.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 16, 2012)

'Retroactive Retirement' is one of my favorites in the Romney-Bain saga so far.

Ed Gillespie: Mitt Romney 'Retired Retroactively' From Bain Capital


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > I am seriously dumbfounded that you guys would be making this stupid argument about when Romney left Bain when it's PUBLIC RECORD that He ran the 2002 SLC Olympic games from 1999-2002. You people are seriously trying to argue that not only did he spend 12-16 hours a day saving the Olympics, he somehow managed to run a major business _at the same time_?
> ...



Funny, there was a hearing when Romney wanted to run for governor that specifically found that Romney had no ties to any Bain business. In fact, back then the Democrats specifically argued that he had no real ties to Bain, and Romney even admitted it himself.

What, exactly, makes you think he was running anything now when your side specifically said he wasn't then?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Actually..................you posted a blog from a site called the Volokh Conspiracy after providing a really amusing video of you actually Googling something.

Nice try, but fail.  Arguing from a blog that has cherry picked bullshit bores me.  Especially when the site has the word "conspiracy" in it's title.

Got any real links from an actual news site?

I thought not..........................kinda like you right wing idiots claiming that Obama's trip to India cost 200 million per day with 35 Navy warships following.

Utter bullshit.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



What exactly, according to you, makes something "my side"?

Me?  I'm looking at what he'd signed in 2002, as well as what he's said on the campaign trail.

One of two choices on this one..............either he's committed a felony by signing paperwork that is in error (he was head of the company in 2002), or, he's been lying to the American people about his actual connections with Bain because he wants to get elected.

Either he's a person committing a felony, or, he's been lying to the American people about his Bain connections.

Either way........................he's fucked.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Apparently PoliticalChick is unaware that Obama's tax returns have been released to the public. The blog you are so causally dismissing has actual links to the returns, and explanations and analysis of the various taxes and filings by a group of tax experts.

If Obama's actual returns are utter bullshit why is he attacking Romney?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Are you not arguing that Romney lied? That makes your side the same as that of the other conspiracy nuts that are ignoring the major news organizations that have all came out and said there is nothing there. Believing this stuff puts you on the credibility level of birthers and truthers.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2012)

If Romney didn't lie, then why did Bain continue to pay him until 2002?

Face it...............you hate it when you're shown to be wrong. 

And like I said, your link isn't for shit.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 16, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> 1,000+ posts, huh?
> 
> Why is it so important to Mitt and some of his supporters to downplay his connection with the super, awesome, job creating factory?



not only downplay but full retard deflection to "obama is a murderer"


----------



## grunt11b (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com



Debunked. You embarrassed yet?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Liability said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > btw, I know a handful of people that worked on the Vancouver Olympics, more than 60 hours a week, and they didn't ignore and or pretend they weren't involved with the companies they own.
> ...



Correct. They didn't leave their companies. They basically lived in Vancouver, worked 80 hours a week on the temporary gig and their real job all at the same time.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


If it doesn't matter, why is Mitt reluctant to release his tax returns?

From what I understand, he wasn't just getting distributions, he was being paid a salary of $100,000 a year. While he "wasn't there" doing anything to earn a salary.

When he ran for governor is when he used his Bain tenure as proof that he really "was there" in MA and therefore qualified to run for governor.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 16, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




Wink - YouTube


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 16, 2012)

Londoner said:


> Very simple.
> 
> Romney represents capital's desire for the higher returns through cheaper labor costs.
> 
> ...



...hence the conclusion at the end of the "Firms" ad, stating that Mitt Romney is part of the problem.


----------



## SayMyName (Jul 16, 2012)

Anything to keep the subject off the economy. In the end, most don't care about Romney and Bain. It only shows his success as a businessman, as one would expect him to be, instead of a community agitator.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 16, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> I am seriously dumbfounded that you guys would be making this stupid argument about when Romney left Bain when it's PUBLIC RECORD that He ran the 2002 SLC Olympic games from 1999-2002. You people are seriously trying to argue that not only did he spend 12-16 hours a day saving the Olympics, he somehow managed to run a major business _at the same time_?
> 
> I mean, I know Romney's leadership skills are amazing, but this claim is downright ridiculous. And if it was true that he managed to run both at the same time, then he is far more qualified to be President of the United States than Obama ever will be.
> 
> So this is seriously going to be your argument? Then thank you. Because you guys are ensuring that Romney wins the Presidency with this nonsense.



That ship sailed a short time ago. We're looking at the bigger picture now. It isn't any prettier, either.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2012)

Listening said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



I think pointing out that before he got there, we had the worst economic crash since 1929 is a valid point.  

There are a lot of factors. One of them is that the states listened to the Austerity stupidity and cut payrolls.   If the states retained people, unemployment would be down to 7%, but the problem was that for every new job the private sector created, state governments cut one. 

The second problem is that we need to finally admit that Free Trade was a huge mistake, but no one on either side is willing to say that openly yet.  

The thing is, I don't see the Weird Mormon Robot as having any solutions. He certainly didn't have any when he was governor of Massachusetts.


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Romney was listed as the CEO but that doesn't mean he was actively involved.  That may sound weird to people, but in financial industry general partnerships, that's not uncommon.  Founders often receive compensation long after they've either left or are at the firm but aren't doing much productive.  In limited liability corporations, people receive stock they hold on to and can sell at later times.  In general partnerships in the financial industry, they usually don't.

My guess why he is reluctant to release his tax returns is because it will show that he used offshore tax structures to avoid - legally - paying taxes, maybe some that the IRS has since ruled against.  The IRS used to allow carried interest held offshore to be deferred until brought onshore.  They disallowed that in the mid-OOs.  He probably also had some tax swaps which deferred paying taxes which he no longer uses.  All that stuff used to be common.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Romney was listed as the CEO but that doesn't mean he was actively involved.  That may sound weird to people, but in financial industry general partnerships, that's not uncommon.  Founders often receive compensation long after they've either left or are at the firm but aren't doing much productive.  In limited liability corporations, people receive stock they hold on to and can sell at later times.  In general partnerships in the financial industry, they usually don't.
> 
> My guess why he is reluctant to release his tax returns is because it will show that he used offshore tax structures to avoid - legally - paying taxes, maybe some that the IRS has since ruled against.  The IRS used to allow carried interest held offshore to be deferred until brought onshore.  They disallowed that in the mid-OOs.  He probably also had some tax swaps which deferred paying taxes which he no longer uses.  All that stuff used to be common.



Well, gee, so you support a guy who doesn't want to let the little people know how he gamed the system to not pay his fair share while they struggle to make ends meet.  

This is the guy you support, someone who isn't being honest with us, pretty much.  

(Waiting for Toro's usual whine about Mormons and hate.)


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Romney was listed as the CEO but that doesn't mean he was actively involved.  That may sound weird to people, but in financial industry general partnerships, that's not uncommon.  Founders often receive compensation long after they've either left or are at the firm but aren't doing much productive.  In limited liability corporations, people receive stock they hold on to and can sell at later times.  In general partnerships in the financial industry, they usually don't.
> ...



I got a couple questions, Joe....

1.) How the hell is obeying the law 'gaming the system'? 

2.) Can you define 'fair share' for me?

3.) What part of all of this is 'dishonest'?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Dude. You don't own 100% of a company and then just go off and ignore it and not be concerned with the direction it takes or the profits it makes. You just don't.


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Romney didn't lie, then why did Bain continue to pay him until 2002?
> 
> Face it...............you hate it when you're shown to be wrong.
> 
> And like I said, your link isn't for shit.



Here is a link using several quotes from left wing sources.  And they all agree that Obama and his henchmen and henchwomen are lying sacks of dog squeeze.


> This from Factceck.org
> 
> We would reassess our judgment should somebody come up with evidence that Romney took part in specific management decisions or had any active role (not just a title) at Bain after he left to head the Olympics. But nothing weve seen directly contradicts Romneys statements  which he has certified as true under pain of federal prosecution  that he has not had any active role with Bain or been involved in the operations of Bain since then.
> And we wish to note, were not alone in this judgement. Others include:
> ...



FactCheck.org : Romney&#8217;s Bain Years: New Evidence, Same Conclusion


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That is true.  Since Romney was working another job 12 hours a day, 6 days a week in another state FOR FREE, he turned the day to day operation over to a management team.  That is what Romney did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



1) Because most of us can't hire accountants to get us down to a 13% rate on our taxes, or park our money in Cayman Island Bank accounts.   

2) At least as much as everyone else pays as a percentage, if not more.  We have "top marginal rates" for a reason.  The rich should pay more.  Simple fairness and common sense.  Otherwise, you eventually have a concentration of wealth at the top and that never ends well. (See also- France 1789, Russia 1917, Cuba 1959, Iran 1979 for further reference as to why this is really a bad thing.)  

3) The "Dishonest Part" is the very fact he's hiding most of it.  Honest would be, full disclosure, and if anyone has an issue with it, you should be able to justify it, preferably without sounding like a rich douchebag who thinks he's better than the rest of us.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



1.) The 13.9% rate is on investment income, not wages, and you most certainly CAN hire accountants if you like. To change that we need to change the tax law. And you can certainly park your money in the Cayman Islands, there is nothing stopping you or anyone else from doing just that.

2.) I agree, everyone should pay the same percentage across the board. We could just throw out the 70K pages of tax code and charge EVERYBODY 15%, no deductions, no loopholes. You game?

3.) If he was hiding it Joe, NOBODY would know about it. He disclosed what was required to the FEC, he's filed his taxes and paid what the law requires. I don't think he can help sounding like a rich douchebag, but I don't think that's illegal, YET...


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> It's not called "Out Sourcing" if Mitt does it. It's called "Charitable Overseas Employment".?



*"As our economy becomes less competitive due to higher taxes, burdensome and uncertain regulations, and capital flight, more manufacturing and services will be outsourced to foreign firms."*

.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mitt Romney handed 23 years of tax returns over to the McCain campaign when they vetted him for a spot on that ticket.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> [
> 
> 1.) The 13.9% rate is on investment income, not wages, and you most certainly CAN hire accountants if you like. To change that we need to change the tax law. And you can certainly park your money in the Cayman Islands, there is nothing stopping you or anyone else from doing just that.
> 
> ...



1) Income is income and it should all be taxed at the same rate.  the fact that he can hire accountants is gaming the system in a way I can't, because the accountant would cost me more than any savings he could find.  That's kind of the point.  He's gaming the system. Period.  

2) No, everyone should pay THEIR FAIR SHARE.  None of his "flat tax" bullshit.  We had our greatest prosperity when the Rich paid through the nose for the privilage of being rich.  They did okay, and so did the rest of us.  We had good roads, good schools, and we expanded economically.   

3) No, being a rich douchebag isn't illegal, yet.  For the happy day when it is.


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

When you've made your fortune, your company is staffed by talented people, you have political ambitions, and the Olympics are collapsing and the IOC is threatening to pull it from your spiritual home, yes you do. 




Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Yes, indeed.

Our next civil war is going too be very bloody indeed.

Make sure you carry a sign expressing those sentiments.

.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 16, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> zzzzz  zzzzzzzzzz



Now don't you just wish the American public was reacting that way? Demonstrating that Romney was part of the problem in the movement of American Manufacturing offshore is resonating with a great many Americans of all political views.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> I think people need to understand there is a difference between Bain & Co and Bain Capital...this has apparently been the cause of much the confusion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why doesn't anybody get that?


----------



## Freewill (Jul 16, 2012)

Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness

Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal?

Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal? - The Washington Post


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you take mortgage deductions?  What about writing off charitable donations?  

He took tax deductions available to him, just like everyone else does.  Saying he shouldn't is like saying if liberals want the government to spend more, they should send money unto the Treasury and not force everyone else to pay more tax. 



JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Romney was listed as the CEO but that doesn't mean he was actively involved.  That may sound weird to people, but in financial industry general partnerships, that's not uncommon.  Founders often receive compensation long after they've either left or are at the firm but aren't doing much productive.  In limited liability corporations, people receive stock they hold on to and can sell at later times.  In general partnerships in the financial industry, they usually don't.
> ...


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Anybody can hire an accountant and why wouldn't you? Don't you WANT to get the money thats coming to you or would you rather just sit back and let the gov't run barefoot through your money?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 16, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Romney could clear this all up simply by releasing his tax records and showing that he received no salary from Bain during those years.

Think how embarassed Obama would be


----------



## onecut39 (Jul 16, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal?
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal? - The Washington Post



They suggest that he is a liar.  A large one at that.


----------



## Meister (Jul 16, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...



Comprehension is not your friend, apparently.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 16, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Mitt Romney handed 23 years of tax returns over to the McCain campaign when they vetted him for a spot on that ticket.



Why is Mitt Romney willing to disclose more information to people looking to hire him to be vice president than he is people looking to hire him to be president?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 16, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...


How awesome it must be for you not to have to think for yourself or to read.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...



That's it! Stick to the liberal talking points and whatever you do, do not think for yourself.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 16, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney handed 23 years of tax returns over to the McCain campaign when they vetted him for a spot on that ticket.
> ...




he did not want to be vp, but he wants to be president?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Nobody ever claimed that he didn't receive any salary from Bain. The claim was that from 1999 to 2002 Romney was not in charge of the day-to-day operations of Bain.

Stop trying to move the fucking goalposts, winger.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



1.) Sounds like wealth envy to me.

2.) "Fair Share", huh? Can you define that, put a number on it? Right now it seems a little nebulous. 

3.) At least you're honest enough to admit that you and your ilk are looking forward to the day that you can criminalize speech. Thanks.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 16, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...



So Romney received compensation for doing absolutely nothing while Bain orchestrated shipping American jobs overseas

Let the voters decide if it is relevant


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...



No..that's not the claim.

Romney said he had absolutely nothing to do with Bain Capital.

The SEC filings show that to be a lie and a possible felony.

Which demonstrates several things:

1. How incredibly weak the SEC really is.
2. How easy it is for the very wealthy to get away with crimes.
3. How incredibly easy it is to get around the system when you want to run for something and you are very rich.


----------



## Freewill (Jul 16, 2012)

Media matters agrees, but we already know that being as the debunking of the outright lies was done 3 days ago:

From the Washpo article:

Still, if the Obama campaign wants to put its money where its mouth is, it should immediately lodge a complaint about Romney&#8217;s financial disclosure form, filed just last year, rather than try to mislead people about potential violations in relatively unimportant SEC documents.

From media matters.

Romney&#8217;s Bain Years: New Evidence, Same Conclusion

FactCheck.org : Romney&#8217;s Bain Years: New Evidence, Same Conclusion

On the broader question of Romney&#8217;s involvement with Bain during this time, we concur with Kessler&#8217;s conclusion. &#8220;The Obama campaign is blowing smoke here,&#8221; he says, adding &#8220;the weight of evidence suggests that Romney did in fact end active management of Bain in 1999.&#8221;


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejEgoNCMsmo]Mitt Romney Talks Bain with ABC, CBS, CNN, FOX and NBC - YouTube[/ame]

No role whatsoever.

SEC should be asking questions.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal?
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal? - The Washington Post



If he signed those papers..and is being truthful about having "no role whatsoever"?

Yeah..he committed a felony.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The info is ALREADY OUT THERE, you idiot. It's in his FEC filing, you don't need a tax return to find it out.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Link? Quote? Anything?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 16, 2012)

FactCheck.org : Romney&#8217;s Bain Years: New Evidence, Same Conclusion

ONe more time for shallow. You guys need a new flase story to push. This one has already been laid to rest.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 16, 2012)

The liar is obama. America see that. "Shame on You Barack Obama."


----------



## Freewill (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...



Simply incredible, even though you have been shown by two sources that this is a lie you continue with the innuendo.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Mitt Romney handed 23 years of tax returns over to the McCain campaign when they vetted him for a spot on that ticket.


And McCain didn't pick him. Wonder why.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> When you've made your fortune, your company is staffed by talented people, you have political ambitions, and the Olympics are collapsing and the IOC is threatening to pull it from your spiritual home, yes you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, so he didn't care because he already had a gazillion dollars, so what if Bain folded.

bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## onecut39 (Jul 16, 2012)

Meister said:


> onecut39 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Tell me how Romney retires "retroactively".   Statements such as this should disqualify him for being an idiot.

Romney knows what is in those documents.  He has made the judgement that disclosing them will bring more damage than hiding them.

If he had nothing to hide...............................


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 16, 2012)

holy shit, imagine what would happen if president romney were called to safe the rio olympics.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...



^Using the old "if you repeat it enough times people will start to believe it" mantra.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> holy shit, imagine what would happen if president romney were called to safe the rio olympics.


I'm going on vacation later in the week. I am retiring, no I mean taking a leave of absence, no I mean, continuing to be CEO and sole stock holder. If anything goes wrong in my absence, I WILL retroactively retire. And the buggers will keep paying me because my name is on the company, dammit!


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...



Bullshit. Steve Jobs remained CEO of his company while he was on two leave of absences. Jobs had turned over the day to day operations to a manager. He still had to sign papers as the figurehead CEO at the time. 

Just like Romney had transferred the power to a team of I beleive 18 managers.

Fortune backed this up. Just beating that old drum Sallow?  When you take a lie and continually repeat it, it makes you a liar as well.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...


And if Obama killed citizens without any authority or right, yeah, he committed a felony - rather felonies.

And, there is actual evidence of that.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

No, they show that Mitt is an opportunistic liar, imo.

He twisted his intentions so he could run for governor of Mass, now he's twisting his intentions so he can run for president.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Is this going to be Mitt's platform? Cool!


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 16, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > onecut39 said:
> ...



Do you know how absolutely moronic you look when you post like this?

What's the charge?

Charge him. Obama has an obligation then to charge Romney after calling him a felon. Obama is in control of the DOJ.

Charge Romney. I still don't know what the fucking charge could be, but you whack job lefties keep claiming he's a felon.

Charge Romney then.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> FactCheck.org : Romneys Bain Years: New Evidence, Same Conclusion
> 
> ONe more time for shallow. You guys need a new flase story to push. This one has already been laid to rest.



Like a good majority of the population..FactCheck.org is clueless about the SEC.

Securities Exchange Act of 1934 | LII / Legal Information Institute

There is a caveat here. The SEC seldom goes after big fish. That's generally done by people outside of SEC that smell a rat, like Eliot Spitzer. They do from time to time, bust small fry engaged in insider trading..but that's about it.

Even Martha Stewart was busted on "lying" to federal agents..and not securities violations.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'd love it.

"No Obama..you can't kill terrorists actively plotting to commit terrorist acts in the US from foreign countries.", says Mitt.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 16, 2012)

From the OP's link:



> *Romneys sudden departure from Bain had left the partnership in flux, in fact almost breaking up the firm, and a final resolution was not reached until he ended his Olympic sojourn and decided to run for governor. At that point, he signed retirement papers that set his departure date as February 1999, the month he left for the Olympics. *
> 
> 
> Fortune magazine on Thursday reported that it had obtained the offering documents for Bain Capital funds circulating in 2000 and 2001. None of the documents show that Romney was listed as being among the key investment professionals who would manage the money.
> ...


Now, who's telling the truth?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > FactCheck.org : Romneys Bain Years: New Evidence, Same Conclusion
> ...



So charge him. Otherwise the President and the DOJ are just playing games and going for a smear job.

Hold your President and Holder to a higher standard. Come on Sallow, why waste time playing bullshit on a message board.

Why don't you get out front and make sure Mitt Romney is charged with something, anything?

You beleive he is guilty of a felony. Well hell's bells, don't preach to the other libs on the board that believe the same.

Come on, get out there and demand the President charge Romney with something, anything.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Comprehension is not your friend, apparently.
> ...




Speaking of " If he had nothing to hide...." Why doesn't Obama release his college transcripts?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > FactCheck.org : Romneys Bain Years: New Evidence, Same Conclusion
> ...



Yes, of course. Everyone is clueless except you and a handful of other enlightened souls like the white house. What a condescending prickish thing to say. i'm fully aware of how the SEC works, or doesn't work for that matter. If you have the proof that Romney is a felon, put it forth and let the world see it. If you dont have the proof, but would like to remind everyone of the SECs past blunders as a way to promote the white houses charge against Romney. You're stretching. 

Either give the evidence, or STFU and find a new false talking point.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 16, 2012)

Condescension and prickishness are the hallmarks of the current LOLberals and white house.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



If that's the case..then Jobs was in violation of SEC rules.

The problem here is that the SEC seldom does it's job.


----------



## onecut39 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...



Don't all companies pay huge salaries and have people who "were not there" sign their documents?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



I'm not clueless.

I use to work for the NYSE for 13.5 years.

I've logged into SEC boxes.

You guys really should get a clue.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Yep


----------



## onecut39 (Jul 16, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> onecut39 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Simple solution.  Release the documents.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> onecut39 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



How are Obama's transcripts germane to anything?

He attended the colleges that he said he attended..the colleges back him up.

And..he passed the bar.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Is this your proof? 

You're clueless if you think that everyone is clueless besides you of the interworking of the SEC. Either post the proof that Romney is a felon, or stop repeating lies you wish were true. It makes you look like a fucking fool. I'm sure you'll yell it down the echo chamber again though.

Pathetic.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal?
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal? - The Washington Post



The documents prove that Obama is a liar and a scumbag


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 16, 2012)

obama knows he's lying, otherwise there would have been a criminal complaint against Romney long before this.  

Democrats may believe it, but they also believe that corporations are evil and businesses got successful by stealing from the poor.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Not "everyone else is clueless". Several news outlets hold the same notion that I do.

Bottom line..is that the SEC does NOT enforce it's own laws. Enron's Ken Lay wasn't pursued by the SEC..it was Eliot Spitzer that forced George W. Bush's hand. And the SEC did absolutely nothing about Madoff or the Financial Meltdown.

Is Romney a felon? That's really for the SEC to find out.

So far..they ain't doing shit.

As usual.


----------



## onecut39 (Jul 16, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> FactCheck.org : Romneys Bain Years: New Evidence, Same Conclusion
> 
> ONe more time for shallow. You guys need a new flase story to push. This one has already been laid to rest.




You keep on believing that.  This story has a lot of kick left and gets more for everyday Romney refused to release those documents that will "prove him right".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe the SEC can look into the bribe in the form of land that Rezko paid to Obama?

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/rezko-connection-obamas-achilles-heel/story?id=4111483

"While Rezko's wife paid the full asking price for the land, Obama paid $300,000 under the asking price for the house. The house sold for $1,650,000 and the price Rezko's wife paid for the land was $625,000."


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > onecut39 said:
> ...


They're germane because Obama is black. None of them can believe a black man graduated from college without a steep bell curve.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Nice doublespeak!!

The SEC "ain't doing shit" because no laws have been broken here. The claims are false and you just keep at the echochamber based on your faith. Your religion. And your god.


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...


 
And won't apologize for the lie...




> _*"Harry Truman said 'the buck stops with me,'*_ and I think understandably people are going to be interested in are you in fact responsible for this company you say is one of your primary calling cards for your wanting to be President," he said.



. The actual quote was "_The Buck Stops HERE ! "_

And secondly? When is Obama going to stop the buck at his desk by taking responsibility for the piss poor economy and stop the blame game?

When is Obama going to man up?

*Obama 'Won't Be Apologizing' for Bain Attacks on Romney*


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > FactCheck.org : Romneys Bain Years: New Evidence, Same Conclusion
> ...



The burden of proof is not on Romney.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > onecut39 said:
> ...



If what you say is true then why not release them?

That is if he has nothing to hide..


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Maybe the SEC can look into the bribe in the form of land that Rezko paid to Obama?
> 
> The Rezko Connection: Obama's Achilles Heel? - ABC News
> 
> "While Rezko's wife paid the full asking price for the land, Obama paid $300,000 under the asking price for the house. The house sold for $1,650,000 and the price Rezko's wife paid for the land was $625,000."



This is what I mean that the majority of people are clueless about what SEC does..

First..this isn't under SEC's jurisdiction..

Second..this was pretty much vetted.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...



Now they're saying he "retired retroactively". 

Creative, aren't they.

He could put an end to all this if he released the sacred tax returns but he can't because they would show he did indeed commit a felony. Betcha.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Are you saying that Politicians should not have anything that's private?

Seriously?

Why wasn't Bush made to show every investment in his "blind trust"? Or Cheney for that matter?

How about health records? Should that be open too?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the SEC can look into the bribe in the form of land that Rezko paid to Obama?
> ...



Why is Rezko paying off Senator Obama?  What did Rezko get in consideration of the bribe paid to Obama?


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 16, 2012)

_Minimum hand-over for W. Meat (white) Obamney:

1. All IRS returns, 1990s through 2009, thanks awfully for that 2010 already, and the 2011, irrelevant;
2. All Bain Capital minutes, particularly through Feb. 11, 2009, when white Obamney was slated, to finally sever all contact, with Bain;

But since white Obamney is weaseling, big-time, he claims CRS about Bullygate, so now he and his stonewallies all expect every last one of us, to get CRS, about Baingate, without seeing ALL Meat's tax returns, for relevant years, all the way, through 2009!  *WHAT ASSHOLES!*

If John McCain, suspected but not charged, with burning down the USS Forrestal gets to see 23 years of Meat's tax returns, why the fuck don't we get to see tax returns and Bain minutes, without the shitty stonewallies getting their panties in a big old bunch, all at once?

Do we have to get a jet and set-ums pubsie-panties on fire?_


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Romney's actually not disputing that he received a salary from Bain during that time. Which really should have perked up the ears of the SEC..but it didn't.

And releasing his tax returns..probably won't happen. And mainly because it's probably filled with enough accounting tricks to make a magician blush.


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > holy shit, imagine what would happen if president romney were called to safe the rio olympics.
> ...



What company are you CEO of?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> holy shit, imagine what would happen if president romney were called to safe the rio olympics.





 Best post of the day!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 16, 2012)

onecut39 





> Tell me how Romney retires "retroactively". Statements such as this should disqualify him for being an idiot.
> 
> Romney knows what is in those documents. He has made the judgement that disclosing them will bring more damage than hiding them.
> 
> If he had nothing to hide...............................



Sorry ... I hadn't seen your comment before making my own. 

Mittens is slime. He's a chronic liar and him (or the rw's) demanding to see something totally unrelated from President Obama is, at the very least, dishonest.

If the R/rw's were not terrified about the truth, they would not be throwing up this as a smoke screen. They would stand proudly with Mittens instead of trying to hide the truth. They would also want to know the truth themselves. Instead, they're trying to help him hide. 

President Obama has released 12 years of tax returns. So has Biden. 

Where's Mittens'?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yep and the R/rw's know it. That's why they're arguing that he should be able to hide the truth from the American voter. 

If they thought Mittens was honest, they wouldn't be slinging around red herrings about the president!

I notice they don't demand Mittens' college transcripts but I don't blame them. LOL


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 16, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> holy shit, imagine what would happen if president romney were called to safe the rio olympics.



Romney is not the President of Brazil, so that won't happen.  

Obama did spend millions of dollars of taxpayers money gong to Denmark and FAILED to get the Olympics to come to Chicago.

Romney saved the Olympics for free. Obama failed at great expense.  Got it!


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > holy shit, imagine what would happen if president romney were called to safe the rio olympics.
> ...



We all look forward to the 2016 Summer Olympics in Chicago thanks to Obama's trip to Denmark to get them here.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Bain.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Contumacious said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > It's not called "Out Sourcing" if Mitt does it. It's called "Charitable Overseas Employment".?
> ...



We pay one of the lowest effective corporate tax rates in the western world.  Jobs aren't being outsourced because of low tax third world companies.  They're being outsourced because those folks are willing to work for peanuts.  Would you like to see American manufacturers pay people in this country the wages they pay in Vietnam, China, and India?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2012)

From the unread article in the OP, 

"As we wrote yesterday, we are standing with our assessment that Mitt Romney left the helm of Bain Capital in 1999, when he departed to run the Salt Lake City Olympics."

Ignorance is Democrat


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So there's a double standard?

Obama should keep documents from the public because of his privacy yet Romney shouldn't. 

Can't have it both ways.

Romney doesn't have to prove he's innocent.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > holy shit, imagine what would happen if president romney were called to safe the rio olympics.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuQDLvNGM-Q]2002 Romney- I Know How to Get Federal Money- Look at How Much I Got for the Olympics! - YouTube[/ame]

No he didn't.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 16, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > holy shit, imagine what would happen if president romney were called to safe the rio olympics.
> ...



i would think that the rio oly committe would try to recruit the best of the best, and the best of the best even does it for free! he does not have to be the president of brazil. where you got that silly notion is beyond me.


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
The DOJ should be presenting charges and selecting a prosecutor.

Where is it?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Independent of the Bain issues, the refusal to release the tax returns is HUGE. Somebody on a talk show yesterday said the logical reason why he is not releasing them in the face of this massive outcry is because releasing them would do even more damage than NOT doing so.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2012)

The T said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If there was something illegal about it you can bet your ass Holder would be jumping through hoops to prosecute.


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
100%. It would provide cover to distract from his Fast And Furious woes with the House of Representatives.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2012)

Obama should prove that he didn't get to college and law school as a foreign student


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 16, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...



So you have nothing but BUTT HURT.


You are pathetic on so many levels.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Unrelenting Obama Jabs at Romney's Job Record - ABC News



> On the sidelines of the National Governors Association meeting in Williamsburg,* Alabama's Republican governor, Robert Bentley, called on Romney to release all the documents requested of him.*
> 
> "If you have things to hide, then maybe you're doing things wrong," Bentley said. "I think you ought to be willing to release everything to the American people."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like Democrats want to make it illegal to own stock


----------



## Buford (Jul 16, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Why do you need to see Romney's tax returns?  Do you believe Romney has broken a law?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



My Gawd, are you REALLY that stupid??

Let me help you out a little, I'll even use a source that I KNOW you won't dispute...

U.S. Corporate Tax Rate To Be Highest In The Developed World 

U.S. Corporate Tax Rate To Be Highest In The Developed World

You morons will say absolutely ANYTHING!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If this is a felony that Romney committed, why isn't Holder and the DOJ putting on a special prosecutor to investigate. The move would be brilliant, Holder could divert the Fast and Furious issues, it would activate the Dem voting base because it would help Obama's "evil" rich mantra, it would throw the GOP into chaos right before the convention and pretty much seal the second term for Obama. with the economy getting worse, with prices increasing, and the polls closing in on Obama, this would be a great move. Yet, he just makes accusations. Sorry, but if Obama has the goods on Romney, he has a responsibility as the President to make sure this prosecuted, and now it seems he is in dereliction of duty or he is lying.


----------



## Buford (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Unrelenting Obama Jabs at Romney's Job Record - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some funny shit.  Obama has lied in his own books about his life and the left accuses Romney of hiding something.


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


You are the pissant demanding that Romney release more of his private matters.  But only Romney.  Obama should not have to because he is black.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess when you can't run on the merits of your _own_ Leadership, all you have to do is merely insinuate how your opponent is a liar and a felon then, facts be damned, just hope that perception sticks in the minds of the voters...  Damn, why on earth wouldn't Mitt want to turn over more private facts which are not required by his candidacy?  Must be because he is _hiding_ something, of course.  



Partisan politics at its most pathetic!  

Articles: What Is Obama Hiding?


----------



## Conservative (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> *We pay one of the lowest effective corporate tax rates in the western world. * Jobs aren't being outsourced because of low tax third world companies.  They're being outsourced because those folks are willing to work for peanuts.  Would you like to see American manufacturers pay people in this country the wages they pay in Vietnam, China, and India?



you're a complete dumb ass.

Corporate taxes



> The unfortunate truth is that tax policy is so nuanced that it&#8217;s difficult to make clear-cut statements as to the relative onerousness of tax policy between countries.





> Therefore, attempting to rank countries by their corporate tax rates requires being more than a little reductive. These rankings might make for good headlines or political sound bites, but they aren&#8217;t otherwise illuminating. The real story is a great deal more complicated. An analysis by the nonpartisan Tax Foundation shows that different ways of measuring tax rates can produce a wide range of estimates of the true rate that corporations pay. They pored over 19 different academic studies on the subject published in the past seven years alone,  and found the estimates of effective corporate rates ranged from a low of 23% to as high as 34.9%.





> So trying to come up with a definitive ranking of effective corporate tax rates between countries is an exercise in futility.





> The Tax Foundation report and others contend that, at the the very least, the U.S.&#8217;s effective corporate tax rate is on the higher end of the scale for developed countries.  Other reports suggest that the U.S.&#8217;s effective corporate tax rate is actually lower than the weighted average of other developed nations. One thing is certain, however: The trend internationally has been towards lower corporate tax rates. The U.S. rate, meanwhile, has remained steady for twenty years.





> *both President Obama and Republicans have called for lowering the headline U.S. corporate tax rate*.


Since you agree with everything Obama does, you must agree with him about lowering corporate tax rates... right?



> According to study from PricewaterhouseCoopers, there have been 133 corporate tax cuts globally in the past six years. If the U.S. lags too far behind other countries, it will undoubtedly effect its ability to attract investment in the economy. *It appears that Democrats and Republicans see eye to eye on this point.*


Except for people like you, Dickless Fuck


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



And your point is?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I think I've posted Romney doesn't have to release shit.

And the President can keep hammering him on it..in the end it's up the voter.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



The SEC is not doing it's job?


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 16, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Looks like Democrats want to make it illegal to own stock



They have already floated the idea that all retirement investments must be made to the treasury.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



And the DOJ isn't doing it's job if what you claim is true.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > *We pay one of the lowest effective corporate tax rates in the western world. * Jobs aren't being outsourced because of low tax third world companies.  They're being outsourced because those folks are willing to work for peanuts.  Would you like to see American manufacturers pay people in this country the wages they pay in Vietnam, China, and India?
> ...



You're either a lying fuck or a stupid fuck, not to understand the difference between a statutory and effective rate.  






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yXzapM9useA


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 16, 2012)

Why isn't this shitmark of a thread in the conspiracy forum?


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 16, 2012)

_Sure, *TakeAShitinyerHat* and *CrosstardPunk* and *tinyshitter* and wingpunks, Utd.!  Somebody wants your shit.  The rest of us want docs, from W. Meat (white) Obamney, from Bain, and from related corporations.

Since you are cocksuckers, whatever you spit out needs to be mostly ignored.  It seems you ought to go out and suck some more meat, while we discuss the upcoming election, which needs some documents, right away.

The American electorate needs to see why W. Meat (white) Obamney was contracted, as CEO, through 2002, and he received $100,000 salary, 2000 and 2001, and Meat had contractual stipulations, through Feb. 11, 2009, but Meat can't remember Bullygate, and he expects us to all forget his tax returns, except for 2010 and 2011.

We need Meat's tax returns and any relevant Bain or related corporate board minutes.  Did he lie, to the SEC, and now, he expects to lie, to US?  All you meat-loving assholes seem to enjoy lying and deflecting.  Meat isn't going to get away with any shit, now that he's been shown, to have contractual contact, until Feb.2009, and he is suspected, of lying about Bullygate, he was mean to his dog, and now, he wants to stonewall Baingate.

Black Obamney's transcripts or his dubious leadership aren't an issue, here.  Whether Meat is a felon isn't an issue, not yet.  The most important issue to resolve is ARE YOU A COMPULSIVE LIAR, MEAT?  

We don't need any shit or deflection, from Meat or any of his wingpunks, about this.  Assholes who deflect need to stop going out in public.  We don't need you or your SHIT, while we go get us some facts, before the election.

Why does John McCain get to see 23 years of Meat's returns, but he named foxy Sarah his running-mate?  Why is Meat under some contractual contact, until Feb. 2009, but Meat offers us his irrelevant 2010 tax return, while his stonewallies punk around, in the media traffic?  Eat shit, and die, wingpunk bitches; "NO" is not the correct response, today.  All that being mean to dogs stuff needs to get deflected, better, with some tax documents.

EXCUUUUUSE ME!  But we happen to need some tax returns and board meeting minutes, NOW!_


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 16, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _Sure, *TakeAShitinyerHat*!  /\ /\ Since you are a cocksucker, whatever you spit out needs to be mostly ignored.  It seems you ought to go out and suck some more meat, while we discuss the upcoming election, which needs some documents, right away.
> 
> But the rest of us need to see why W. Meat (white) Obamney was contracted, as CEO, through 2002, and he received $100,000 salary, 2000 and 2001, and Meat had contractual stipulations, through Feb. 11, 2009, but Meat can't remember Bullygate, and he expects us to all forget his tax returns, until 2010.
> 
> ...



All you have is speculation, that's it. So you have nothing. If the SEC or the DOJ have reasonable cause, then they have the right to subpoena him and his records.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Can't he be both? A lying, dumb fuck?


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You are almost as big a liar as the liar in chief.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> I guess when you can't run on the merits of your _own_ Leadership, all you have to do is merely insinuate how your opponent is a liar and a felon then, facts be damned, just hope that perception sticks in the minds of the voters...  Damn, why on earth wouldn't Mitt want to turn over more private facts which are not required by his candidacy?  Must be because he is _hiding_ something, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Politics, same as it ever was.

Mitt can't win just because he's "Not Obama." Somebody with a LOT less baggage would need to have been nominated.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 16, 2012)

_Bullshit, town retard.  You seem to be drunk and stupid, both.

Your dude Meat is stonewalling Bullygate, now Bain.  You seem to be too drunk to vote, but in NOVEMBER, there's an election!

So we need to see some tax returns and board minutes, without any more shit, from townie assholes, like you.  Who gives a shit, about whether this rich guy gets busted?  That NEVER happens to rich schmucks.  What we need to see is HOW MUCH OF A LIAR IS MEAT?

Remember, some people intend to vote, and the voting shit happens, pretty soon.  So piss on your wingpunk fucktard buddies, and wonder WTF._


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

Why do you think the firm would have folded for certain?  Bain is much bigger now than it was. His leaving wound up making his partners richer than they almost certainly would have been. 



Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > When you've made your fortune, your company is staffed by talented people, you have political ambitions, and the Olympics are collapsing and the IOC is threatening to pull it from your spiritual home, yes you do.
> ...


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

One of the reasons why corporations pay a lower effective tax rate is because they shift economic activity to lower tax jurisdictions. 

We should lower corporate taxes while eliminating loopholes for companies. 



Dick Tuck said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Jul 16, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _Bullshit, town retard.  You seem to be drunk and stupid, both.
> 
> Your dude Meat is stonewalling Bullygate, now Bain.  You seem to be too drunk to vote, but in NOVEMBER, there's an election!
> 
> ...



How many times do you on the left have to be shown it is Obama that is the liar?  This is the most incredible bit of repeating a lie I have seen in a long time.. Usually the liberal lie is about something that can't be readily proved, in this case it is proved that it is a lie but it just keeps going on and on and on.  

Obama is a proven liar 17 years of telling the American people he was born in Kenya.

What we need to see is some forms that show how the self-professed Kenyan paid for his college.  If he received a dime of support for him being a foreign student then indeed he furthers his lies and I would say that he is a criminal.  See it works both ways.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> You are almost as big a liar as the liar in chief.



Well, Bainthers® aren't known for integrity...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 16, 2012)

Meister said:


> onecut39 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



None of this is hurting Romney in the polls:

 Voters are now evenly divided over whether Mitt Romneys business  experience is a plus or a minus, *but they still consider him more  ethical than President Obama. *


*A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey shows that 41% of  Likely U.S. Voters now think Romneys track record in business is  primarily a reason to vote for him,* _while just as many (41%) consider it  chiefly a reason to vote against him. _*A sizable 18% are not sure. (To  see survey question wording, click here.) 
*


Also: Poll of LIKELY voters:


Daily Presidential Tracking Poll: Romney 46%,  Obama 44%

41% See Romney


----------



## Freewill (Jul 16, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Why isn't this shitmark of a thread in the conspiracy forum?



I am fairly new here so could you help me out?  I am thinking this is the kiddie pool of the discussion board.  Could you direct me to the adult swim area?  Thanks.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 16, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _Sure, *TakeAShitinyerHat* and *CrosstardPunk* and *tinyshitter* and wingpunks, Utd.!  Somebody wants your shit.  The rest of us want docs, from W. Meat (white) Obamney, from Bain, and from related corporations.
> 
> Since you are cocksuckers, whatever you spit out needs to be mostly ignored.  It seems you ought to go out and suck some more meat, while we discuss the upcoming election, which needs some documents, right away.
> 
> ...



How are you entitled ass wipe?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Politics, same as it ever was.
> 
> Mitt can't win just because he's "Not Obama." Somebody with a LOT less baggage would need to have been nominated.



If that were true, the demagogue party wouldn't have stooped to starting the Bainther® conspiracy theory.


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Yes he did!


> Romney left Bain in early 1999 to take over leadership of the games in the aftermath of a bribery scandal that ultimately exposed years of widespread corruption by members of the International Olympic Committee and their counterparts in host cities during the bidding process used to award the games.
> 
> The initial focus in the late 1990s was on Salt Lake City, where the scandal forced several of the city&#8217;s Olympic officials to quit and the mayor to step down. It threatened to scare away corporate sponsors whose advertising dollars would be vital to helping to fund the games.
> 
> Under Romney's leadership, the Olympic committee, which had about a $1.3 billion operating budget,* ultimately brought in tens of millions in profits*, enough to set aside $40 million to create a fund that owns and maintains the Olympic facilities that were built for the games.


http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...portant-was-romney-fixing-troubled-salt-lake/


> Despite the initial fiscal shortfall, the Games ended up clearing a profit of $100 million. His performance as Olympics head was rated positively by 87 percent of Utahns.  Romney and his wife contributed $1 million to the Olympics, *and he donated to charity the $1.4 million in salary and severance payments he received for his three years as president and CEO*.



Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 16, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > You are almost as big a liar as the liar in chief.
> ...



if "Bainthers" is not registered, then you are breaking the LAW.


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...



I have registered "Bainfers." Every time you use it, you owe me $1.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Why is obama looking for foreign contributions.  If the obamalies are to be believed, he's looking for money from the very people who have left the country to avoid paying taxes.  He wants donations from those same companies that he accuses Romney of outsourcing!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



for what goods and services did you register it?

i don't want to infringe.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 16, 2012)

The data shows their effective "Federal" rate.  You're excuse doesn't make any sense.  The fact that many of them move operations to cheap labor third world shitholes increases their profits, while their effective Corporate Tax rates continue to decrease.



Toro said:


> One of the reasons why corporations pay a lower effective tax rate is because they shift economic activity to lower tax jurisdictions.
> 
> We should lower corporate taxes while eliminating loopholes for companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> bobgnote said:
> 
> 
> > _Sure, *TakeAShitinyerHat* and *CrosstardPunk* and *tinyshitter* and wingpunks, Utd.! Somebody wants your shit. The rest of us want docs, from W. Meat (white) Obamney, from Bain, and from related corporations._
> ...


 
I note that Commie bastard didn't answer. Figures.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 16, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _Bullshit, town retard.  You seem to be drunk and stupid, both.
> 
> Your dude Meat is stonewalling Bullygate, now Bain.  You seem to be too drunk to vote, but in NOVEMBER, there's an election!
> 
> ...



Name calling to cover up what you have, just some weak partisan position without and real issue other than party affiliation. 

If there is a REAL issue and a crime involved, the the DOJ needs to be all over it, the fact they are doing nothing speaks louder than your crybaby rant. 

A partisan person such as yourself, demanding anything is funny, you would NEVER vote for Romney. 

The DOJ could put this election to rest if what Obama claims is true, he supposedly has the evidence, at least that is the claim. You should be pissed at Obama for not having Holder do his job. 

But you are not really for the innocent before proven guilty, you are about partisan BS.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> I guess when you can't run on the merits of your _own_ Leadership, all you have to do is merely insinuate how your opponent is a liar and a felon then, facts be damned, just hope that perception sticks in the minds of the voters...  Damn, why on earth wouldn't Mitt want to turn over more private facts which are not required by his candidacy?  Must be because he is _hiding_ something, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently Mitt can't run on his own leadership. He's distanced himself from Bain and won't discuss his abysmal term as governor.

And have you seen h_is_ attack ads?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Why do you think the firm would have folded for certain?  Bain is much bigger now than it was. His leaving wound up making his partners richer than they almost certainly would have been.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was laughing at your contention.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



Yep..but it starts with the SEC.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 16, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal?
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal? - The Washington Post



Obama's lying... and his flying monkeys are drinking their Kook Aid and buying the farm. Same old shit, different democrat.


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...


 
Like the new take on SOSDD! Kudos.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...



There was still a cost to the Federal government. And it was your contention it was free.

It wasn't.


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

When companies shift production abroad, their tax rate falls. The math is simple. If a company earns $200 in the US, it will pay $70 in taxes. If it shifts half of it's production to a tax free jurisdiction, all else being equal, it will then pay $35 in taxes, cutting it's effective tax rate from 35% to 17.5%. Lowering the corporate tax rate reduces the incentive to shift production abroad. All else being equal, if the US corporate tax rate in the example was 17.5%, there would be no incentive to shift production offshore. 



Dick Tuck said:


> The data shows their effective "Federal" rate.  You're excuse doesn't make any sense.  The fact that many of them move operations to cheap labor third world shitholes increases their profits, while their effective Corporate Tax rates continue to decrease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

Why?



Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think the firm would have folded for certain?  Bain is much bigger now than it was. His leaving wound up making his partners richer than they almost certainly would have been.
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I don't believe that anyone with a lick of sense wouldn't care what was being done by a company that he totally owned.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Again, the issue is their effective federal rate.  When they shift jobs to low wage, third world shitholes, their profit increases.  They are taxed, at the federal level, on profit.  Hence, their effective tax rate should increase by screwing America.  Yet it doesn't.  Why is that?

Perhaps it's because countries like Vietnam and China don't have all of those tax credits that we do, but companies are willing to move operations there because they provide a cheap, near slave wage market, so it doesn't matter that they pay a bit more in tax to those countries, while they write those same taxes off here?

Nope.  It's a bullshit argument that American corporate tax, effective rates are high.  The reality is the corporations like paying peanuts for wages, and could give a rat's ass about America.



Toro said:


> When companies shift production abroad, their tax rate falls. The math is simple. If a company earns $200 in the US, it will pay $70 in taxes. If it shifts half of it's production to a tax free jurisdiction, all else being equal, it will then pay $35 in taxes, cutting it's effective tax rate from 35% to 17.5%. Lowering the corporate tax rate reduces the incentive to shift production abroad. All else being equal, if the US corporate tax rate in the example was 17.5%, there would be no incentive to shift production offshore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Again, the issue is their effective federal rate.  When they shift jobs to low wage, third world shitholes, their profit increases.  They are taxed, at the federal level, on profit.  Hence, their effective tax rate should increase by screwing America.  Yet it doesn't.  Why is that?
> 
> Perhaps it's because countries like Vietnam and China don't have all of those tax credits that we do, but companies are willing to move operations there because they provide a cheap, near slave wage market, so it doesn't matter that they pay a bit more in tax to those countries, while they write those same taxes off here?
> 
> ...



You are using FAR too much logic and reasoning with him. But you're still winning, so I encourage you to continue. It's really fun watching Progressives nail Conservatives on economic issues.


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

First, nobody said he didn't care. 

Second, you have to understand the nature of a general partnership. Most of Romney's earned wealth wouldn't be within the GP. The GP entity owns little. Funds are shifted out of the GP and invested in limited partner interests alongside other investors. The GP is a conduit to flow profits through then out of the entities. Its not like GE were there are plants and equipment. If Romney wanted to stop actively investing, the whole thing could collapse and it wouldn't matter much to him. And it's common practice amongst GPs that when they leave the business to transition ownership interests away to those who are active, usually at some multiple of book value or cash flow, or even just given away. Often, once these guys hut a certain number, they start doing other things because they have more money than they will ever need, and they're going to give most of it away anyways. I've seen it many times. 



Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Why?
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

First, he effectively said he didn't care when he claimed he had nothing to do with Bain while he "wasn't there." I say bullshit, he owned the company 100%.

Second, how could it be a GP if Mitten was the sole stock holder?


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

You aren't following. I'm not saying the effective tax rate is high. I am saying that because the statutory rate is high, there is incentive to move production offshore. If we lower statutory corporate taxes, we reduce the incentive for companies to lower their effective tax rates by shifting production. Of course, taxes aren't the only cost, but they are one we can influence. So lower the corporate tax rate to 15% and eliminate the loopholes. Obama has proposed lowering corporate taxes for this very reason, though to something like 27%. 



Dick Tuck said:


> Again, the issue is their effective federal rate.  When they shift jobs to low wage, third world shitholes, their profit increases.  They are taxed, at the federal level, on profit.  Hence, their effective tax rate should increase by screwing America.  Yet it doesn't.  Why is that?
> 
> Perhaps it's because countries like Vietnam and China don't have all of those tax credits that we do, but companies are willing to move operations there because they provide a cheap, near slave wage market, so it doesn't matter that they pay a bit more in tax to those countries, while they write those same taxes off here?
> 
> ...


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > I guess when you can't run on the merits of your _own_ Leadership, all you have to do is merely insinuate how your opponent is a liar and a felon then, facts be damned, just hope that perception sticks in the minds of the voters...  Damn, why on earth wouldn't Mitt want to turn over more private facts which are not required by his candidacy?  Must be because he is _hiding_ something, of course.
> ...






  He is not required to "discuss" on Dembot demand...


There is no doubt that during this campaign Mitt Romney plans on engaging the American public directly and will "discuss" his very successful and consistent track-record of Executive leadership... 



That Mitt, in a political realm, verbally drew a _factual_ distinction of the time period in which his Executive leadership at Bain ended, does not mean that he needs to distance himself from Bain, or that SEC filings prove him a liar and a felon, or anything of the sort...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


What executive leadership do you mean? Bain? Governor of MA?


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





Both.  Why so hysterical???


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > I guess when you can't run on the merits of your _own_ Leadership, all you have to do is merely insinuate how your opponent is a liar and a felon then, facts be damned, just hope that perception sticks in the minds of the voters...  Damn, why on earth wouldn't Mitt want to turn over more private facts which are not required by his candidacy?  Must be because he is _hiding_ something, of course.
> ...





Oh "baggage" like he won't show any extra tax returns which are not required by his candidacy...?  "Baggage" like the fact that Dems have no qualms about making things up in order to foster classwarfare type resentment among the electorate...?  

Gee, how come the "baggage" of Obama's past was so meaningless???  






Aww poor poor pathetic President has had the terrible burden of Leadership in such a difficult time in our history... all we hear is wa wa wa for 3 plus years now... 


_But hey, No worries, America!  Mitt got rich and it is all *his* fault that you are not rich, so vote for me!  vee vill protect you from the eevil rich people! _


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 16, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't this shitmark of a thread in the conspiracy forum?
> ...



Welcome to the Moronathon..... Sadly, this is the adult area.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



 Where is this 'hysteria' you speak of.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



You know, for almost a year you were sane, and normal. 

Tell Valerie I miss her.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...






  Fuck you very much!


----------



## Zxereus (Jul 16, 2012)

Obama needs to take control of his people, and he should fire the spokesperson who suggested Romney is a felon.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 16, 2012)

Major Romney Donor Being Investigated For Suspicious Activities


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



And you think Ravi's hysterical?


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> First, he effectively said he didn't care when he claimed he had nothing to do with Bain while he "wasn't there." I say bullshit, he owned the company 100%.
> 
> Second, how could it be a GP if Mitten was the sole stock holder?



I can't comment on what he said or it's context but a GP is a legal entity. It doesn't imply broad ownership. This structure is common amongst private equity firms, hedge funds and law firms. It's not uncommon for there to be a sole owner. In my experience, that's probably the case a significant amount of time. Most of the time, there will only be one, two or three owners.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 16, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Major Romney Donor Being Investigated For Suspicious Activities



Rut-roh!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Romney didn't lie, then why did Bain continue to pay him until 2002?
> 
> Face it...............you hate it when you're shown to be wrong.
> 
> And like I said, your link isn't for shit.



Because he was on a leave of absence, just like he said. Some people, mostly union worker types, get paid on leaves of absence. On top of that, he was the owner, and owners either get paid directly or by taking a share of the profit. He chose to pay himself a salary. Anyone who runs a business will tell you that is the simpler of the tow methods for accounting purposes.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 16, 2012)

The point you're missing is that* the statutory rate is only charged against corporate profit.*  Yet corporations are still moving production and services off-shore, to third world shitholes, where they pay higher effective tax rates, and deduct them against their US taxes.  Hell, there's even tax incentives for moving some jobs off-shore.

Thus, the statutory tax rate argument is bullshit, as long as corporations are willing to screw America for near slave labor.

Don't you think that the percentage of effective corporate tax, dropping from near 6% of GDP under Ike, to near 1% today, is a joke?



Toro said:


> You aren't following. I'm not saying the effective tax rate is high. I am saying that because the statutory rate is high, there is incentive to move production offshore. If we lower statutory corporate taxes, we reduce the incentive for companies to lower their effective tax rates by shifting production. Of course, taxes aren't the only cost, but they are one we can influence. So lower the corporate tax rate to 15% and eliminate the loopholes. Obama has proposed lowering corporate taxes for this very reason, though to something like 27%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Why would a guy who is being targeted because he is rich and white not want to release his tax returns so that his business associates could get a share of the same hassle?



I don't know about anyone else, but it seems to me the question sort of answers itself.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Major Romney Donor Being Investigated For Suspicious Activities



The Sands Casinos have long been associated with mob control.  I have a heard time believing that a few pencil necks could drive them completely out.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Romney was listed as the CEO but that doesn't mean he was actively involved.  That may sound weird to people, but in financial industry general partnerships, that's not uncommon.  Founders often receive compensation long after they've either left or are at the firm but aren't doing much productive.  In limited liability corporations, people receive stock they hold on to and can sell at later times.  In general partnerships in the financial industry, they usually don't.
> ...



He pays more in taxes than you make, how is that not a fair share?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > First, he effectively said he didn't care when he claimed he had nothing to do with Bain while he "wasn't there." I say bullshit, he owned the company 100%.
> ...



It seemed your response was in reference to a GP. I'd always thought a GP implied more than one owner. According to the filings, Mitt owned 100% of the stock until his retroactive retirement....basically, through 2002.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 16, 2012)

Bob Schieffer Dismayed At Appearance In Romney Attack Ad (VIDEO)


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Strangely enough, that wasn't his intention. The Olympics were a huge mess, which he knew, but it turned out to be a bigger mess than he was told. Instead of whining about inheriting a mess from the guy that was there before him he rolled up his sleeves and got busy doing what needed to be done. This kept him a lot busier than he had expected, so he let things that were less time critical than the Olympics run themselves without having to micromanage everything. This led to a basic change of strategy at Bain as the management team changed focus from venture capital to rebuilding failed companies. When he was done with the Olympics he looked at the opportunities and decided he wanted to do other things than go back to Bain.

I envy that he has the resources to do that kind of thing when I don't, but I am not going to sit around and plot ways to take it away from him. That is why I am not a Democrat, I prefer to try and make a world where everyone can do what rich people have the freedom to instead of making a world where no one can do it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Mitt Romney handed 23 years of tax returns over to the McCain campaign when they vetted him for a spot on that ticket.



And McCain is not using those tax returns to demonize him.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Thank you for that fairy tale.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Let me see if I understand your position.

You work most of your life to provide a home for your family, you pay off your mortgage, do some needed maintenance, and throw in a few improvements over the years. When you die the house you bought for $50,000 is appraised at $1.5 million because you live in LA. You think your kids should be taxed 39% on the $1,450,000 dollar income that they just got. 

Is that an honest assessment of your position, or did you somehow manage to think that it would never matter to you if rich people pay more in taxes.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 16, 2012)

Romney Throwing Stones From His Big Glass House On Crony Capitalism | TPM2012

Romney: Teresa Heinz Kerry Didnt Release Tax Returns, Either! | TPM2012

Romney Camp: Obama Pays Off Big Donors; Reporter: Who Are Romneys Big Donors? | TPM2012

Conservative Pundits: Romney Wont Release Tax Returns Because Hes Hiding Something | TPM2012


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > zzzzz  zzzzzzzzzz
> ...



The American public is reacting that way.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney handed 23 years of tax returns over to the McCain campaign when they vetted him for a spot on that ticket.
> ...



Because McCain, no matter how hard he rants to the contrary, is a Party man. He had to become one before he would be given the nomination in 2008. But all we know is he saw 23 years' worth of tax returns and picked Sarah "Notes on Hand" Palin. Hmm.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



huh?   who is paying ANY inheritance tax on that?

who?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



If he did a bunch of these nuts would simply insist that he is hiding the income.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney handed 23 years of tax returns over to the McCain campaign when they vetted him for a spot on that ticket.
> ...



Better question, why should he. Did you demand that Obama and McCain release a decade of tax returns in 2008?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Mitt Romney Talks Bain with ABC, CBS, CNN, FOX and NBC - YouTube
> 
> No role whatsoever.
> 
> SEC should be asking questions.



...in managing Bain capital.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney handed 23 years of tax returns over to the McCain campaign when they vetted him for a spot on that ticket.
> ...



Because he liked Palin, and he is probably senile.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> holy shit, imagine what would happen if president romney were called to safe the rio olympics.



Obama would run around making speeches about the mess the other guy left, play golf, and start working on the next Olympics.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> if "Bainthers" is not registered, then you are breaking the LAW.



Oh good lord, will I be marched off to the Gulags by you Bainthers®? I'm living in constant fear that Obama will dissapear me in the middle of the night......


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



We have the highest corporate tax rate in the world, and that applies even when factoring in the effective rate. 







We do have the lowest corporate tax revenue as a percentage of GDP. That would go up if we lowered the corporate tax rate.


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

I know that the statutory tax rate is only charged against corporate profits. That's what I've been talking about all along. Assuming a company makes all it's profits in America and takes no loopholes - ie accelerated depreciation for manufacturing - the statutory rate will equal the effective rate. But once companies start using loopholes and offshoring, the effective rate falls. So lower the corporate tax rate and close the loopholes. That is what Obama has proposed. 



Dick Tuck said:


> The point you're missing is that* the statutory rate is only charged against corporate profit.*  Yet corporations are still moving production and services off-shore, to third world shitholes, where they pay higher effective tax rates, and deduct them against their US taxes.  Hell, there's even tax incentives for moving some jobs off-shore.
> 
> Thus, the statutory tax rate argument is bullshit, as long as corporations are willing to screw America for near slave labor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Was it huge when Obama didn't do it in 2008?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Rut-roh!



And the Bainthers® march on to the next smear....


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I paid a higher percentage of my income in taxes than he did.  Is that fair?

When he was selling their shoes, Michael Jordan made more than the entire Vietnamese workforce who made those Nikes.  Was that that fair?


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

A GP is a legal structure defined under state and federal tax codes. It does not imply multiple owners even though it is a "partnership."



Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No...What you clever fellows thought was HUGE in 08 was Rev Wright and the Oh so elusive birth certicicate..  How'd THAT work out for you?  The college transcripts were a distant cry from a back burner..  THAT seems all important now that Obama has already been in office for 3 and a half years.  

I think it is time in the GOP playbook for Mittens to select some *kook* as VP and take the sting out of these frivilous tax return questions..


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Actually, the US raises more from corporate taxes than any other country in the world, unless you measure those taxes as a percent of GDP. Ever wonder why other countries, which you admire because the government is not run by corporations, actually depend on corporations to maintain their economy, when the US, which you hate because the government is run by corporations, doesn't? 
Does me asking questions like that cause your brain to ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlMegqgGORY]Liar&#39;s Paradox - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Except you're full of shit.  Obama released all returns, dating back to 2000.  Why are you lying?????

http://www.taxhistory.org/www/website.nsf/Web/PresidentialTaxReturns/


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Just imagine what the world would be like if Obama had done this instead of turning out to be the whinging butch he actually is, we wouldn't be arguing about a pair of flip flops.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Sorry?

Who was asking for that?

The GOP was to busy labeling Obama a jihadist, foreign born terrorist to bother with issues like Tax Returns.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The assertion I am challenging is that all income, regardless of source, should be taxed at the same rate. Like it or not, believe it or not, inheritance is income.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...






I used the word hysterical because when I mention the notion of Mitt's track record as successful Executive leader, her response was an hysterical blue laugher. 


And my reply to you is a sincere response to your suggestion that I posted anything abnormal or insane...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> No...What you clever fellows thought was HUGE in 08 was Rev Wright and the Oh so elusive birth certicicate..  How'd THAT work out for you?  The college transcripts were a distant cry from a back burner..  THAT seems all important now that Obama has already been in office for 3 and a half years.
> 
> I think it is time in the GOP playbook for Mittens to select some *kook* as VP and take the sting out of these frivilous tax return questions..



The fringe, the Birthers, worried about the birth certificate - just as you fringe Bainthers® accuse Romney of felonies.

I don't care about Obama's college transcripts, I care about his failed economy. I care about him pissing on the constitution with Fascist Care. I care about him murdering U.S. Citizens without arrest, charge, or trial. I care about unemployment remaining above 8% for 4 long years. I care about the most corrupt attorney general in history supplying firearms to Mexican drug cartels. I care about Obama violating the constitution by imposing the "Dream Act" in direct contradiction of the United States Congress, thus assuming the powers of a dictator.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Was Michael Jordan the reason those NIKE's sold? Yes... Yes he was. Fair? Michael Jordan has the Right to earn money off of *HIS SUCCESS*, just as I'd suspect YOU WOULD if you were successful. I guess it's up to the consumer to decide whether they want to buy shoes made in America or not, isn't it. The issue is whether Romney did anything illegal... It's very apparent he did NOT. Newsflash... Life isn't always "fair", and if you don't like it put forth the work effort and make yourself successful, rather than bitch about people who did put forth the effort.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 16, 2012)

ITT: Conservatives argue against the facts about the corporate tax rate in America.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> A GP is a legal structure defined under state and federal tax codes. It does not imply multiple owners even though it is a "partnership."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the commercial and legal parlance of most countries, a general partnership (the basic form of partnership under common law), refers to an association of persons or an unincorporated company with the following major features:

    Created by agreement, proof of existence and estoppel.
*Formed by two or more persons*
    The owners are all personally liable for any legal actions and debts the company may face

It is a partnership in which partners share equally in both responsibility and liability.[1]

Sez wiki.

Bain is an LLP and Mitt owned 100% of its shares at the time, according to the SEC documents.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



wtf is a whinging butch?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


The blue laughing guy is the emoticon meaning Laughing My Ass Off.

The more you know....


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You want everyone to pay the same percentage of their income in taxes?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I never thought the birth certificate was huge. I did think Obama was lying about not listening to White's sermons, but he is a politician, and all politicians lie. I did enjoy pointing out that Oprah had more political savvy than Obama, she actually left Wright's church years before because of his preaching.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Flat Taxes are the biggest tax scam ever. Fuck flat tax rates.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> In the commercial and legal parlance of most countries, a general partnership (the basic form of partnership under common law), refers to an association of persons or an unincorporated company with the following major features:
> 
> Created by agreement, proof of existence and estoppel.
> *Formed by two or more persons*
> ...



An LLP is a "Limited Liability Partnership," and is a form of incorporation often chosen by sole owners. It is not a General Partnership, Rati.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...






Yes, and...It looks as if you are laughing _hysterically_ when you post it.



The more you know...........


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > In the commercial and legal parlance of most countries, a general partnership (the basic form of partnership under common law), refers to an association of persons or an unincorporated company with the following major features:
> ...



I know that Eunuch2008. Thanks for backing me up.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Except that he did not release any returns before 2007 until March of this year. He is obviously using them to gain political advantage now.

TaxProf Blog: Obama Releases 2000-2006 Tax Returns

Was it a big deal in 2008 when Obama did not release his older returns?


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...






Because they knew what they needed was to fire up the Evangelical base, and also they were hoping it was a win/win at that point that she was a woman and a lot of women were angry for how Obama had treated Hillary...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



If it is a big deal that Romney is not releasing his returns now it should be a big deal that Obama didn't release them then. If it wasn't a big deal that Obama did not release his returns then it shouldn't be a big deal that Romney is not releasing his returns now. I have personally argued that candidates should not release them at all, so I am being consistent.

Are you?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



A male bitch?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Then stop complaining because one person pays a smaller percent of his income than someone else.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Nickname coined and accepted. So shall it be.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


You're not an American, are you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I know that Eunuch2008. Thanks for backing me up.



So you were just lying when you portrayed a General Partnership as if it were an LLP?

LLP's are often formed by single parties.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I know that Eunuch2008. Thanks for backing me up.
> ...


If you could follow a thread I was schooling Toro (yes, I said that, lol) because he claimed Bain was a GP and that that absolved Mitten of any culpability. On the contrary, Bain is/was an LLP with Mitten owning 100% of the stock.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> If you could follow a thread I was schooling Toro (yes, I said that, lol) because he claimed Bain was a GP and that that absolved Mitten of any culpability. On the contrary, Bain is/was an LLP with Mitten owning 100% of the stock.



Your statement is correct, I'll have to review the thread.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 16, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > So you were just lying when you portrayed a General Partnership as if it were an LLP?
> ...



Your statement is correct, I'll have to review the thread.[/QUOTE]

Holy fuck. I just felt an icy-cold draft from below me feet!


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

It rattled him so much he screwed up the quote function, lol!


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

Whether or not it was a GP or an LLP was established early on in the thread and Toro catching up to that fact doesn't really change the essence of any argument(s)...


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com





> The main event is at the beautiful Teton Pines Country Club, with its sweeping mountain views. The minimum donation for the general reception is $2,500 per person...."



Rendezvous of the rich


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Americans don't do typos? The u and i are right next to each other on my keyboard, is yours different?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


No, I mean the word whinging. You've used it a few times.


----------



## Freewill (Jul 16, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



Says you.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Whether or not it was a GP or an LLP was established early on in the thread and Toro catching up to that fact doesn't really change the essence of any argument(s)...


It certainly changed the essence of his argument.

Toro was trying to convince me that someone with an ownership of 100% of a company would ignore said company.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 16, 2012)

Someone should ask Romney if he's willing to swear an oath, under penalty of perjury, that he had no formal or informal working relationship with Bain and their investments after February 1999.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I see the problem, you think whine is the right spelling for a person who is complaining about something. It isn't. Whine implies that the person sounds like a child who is upset when they are complaining. Whinge, on the other hand, is more of a moan. I happen to think adults moan, hence I prefer whinge.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


It's a British expression. Not sure why you won't answer the question, lol.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 16, 2012)

He won't release his tax returns because the democrat lapdog media will lie about what's in them.  The government already knows.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> He won't release his tax returns because the democrat lapdog media will lie about what's in them.  The government already knows.



The IRS does....no one else. And they are forbidden by law to disclose the information. Only Mitten can do that and he's obviously afraid to do so.


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

I am not a lawyer so I may be wrong, but a GP exists within a partnership structure to act in the interests of the limited partners. The GP is either owned by individuals or entities owned by individuals. Other entities such as an LLP can own interests in a GP. 

But the point is that many funds like Bain are often owned by a single person. It's not unusual. TBH I was surprised when I learned he was the sole owner. The question that I had was whether there were other partners which owned partnership interests in Bain. 



Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > A GP is a legal structure defined under state and federal tax codes. It does not imply multiple owners even though it is a "partnership."
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Someone should ask Romney if he's willing to swear an oath, under penalty of perjury, that he had no formal or informal working relationship with Bain and their investments after February 1999.



Won't happen.

But that would be nice.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> I am not a lawyer so I may be wrong, but a GP exists within a partnership structure to act in the interests of the limited partners. The GP is either owned by individuals or entities owned by individuals. Other entities such as an LLP can own interests in a GP.
> 
> But the point is that many funds like Bain are often owned by a single person. It's not unusual. TBH I was surprised when I learned he was the sole owner. The question that I had was whether there were other partners which owned partnership interests in Bain.
> 
> ...


Do you think it is unusual for a person that owns 100% of a company to claim he knows nothing of its operation?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Someone should ask Romney if he's willing to swear an oath, under penalty of perjury, that he had no formal or informal working relationship with Bain and their investments after February 1999.
> ...



Oh, I'm not suggesting that Romney should actually be interviewed under oath.  I'm only suggesting that Romney should be ASKED whether he's willing to do it in order to get his reaction and an answer to that question.


----------



## Misty (Jul 16, 2012)

Couldn't care less.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 16, 2012)

any new developments w/ baingate?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 16, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> any new developments w/ baingate?



Just one, Willard was seen today laughing while multiple infants were being shot to death by KKK members, Willard was heard to have said "I wish I could kill me a few, but I am running for prez"

and the bigots here are still gonna vote for him


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 16, 2012)

Bainthers so want this to be important....  You can almost hear the sniffles from the tears...


----------



## Mustang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> any new developments w/ baingate?



Last I heard, Romney was hiding out with his campaign staff, trying to work up answers to questions that shouldn't be difficult to answer if what he's planning on saying is the truth.  After all, you don't need to think about the truth.  All you need to do is recall it.  And considering that he's had over a decade to get his story straight, I don't think a few more days is going to make all that much difference.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 16, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Bainthers so want this to be important....  You can almost hear the sniffles from the tears...



We know nothing he does that proves he is a despicable piece of shit will bother you, because you are not voting _for_ him, you are voting _against_ the Black Man, we know that..

We know that the way we know our 6 yr old grandson will eat the cookie if we tell him not to...

My grandson however, is a decent person, republiklans are not


----------



## Meister (Jul 16, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



It's called "Chicago Politics".  Obama cannot run on his own record, he HAS to smear the opponent, and of course, the media just eats it up.

Romney is as much a felon as Sallow is a chick.


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

Meister said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 16, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > any new developments w/ baingate?
> ...



true. he, and his perpetual campaign, have had 4+ yrs to get his baingate story straight


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> any new developments w/ baingate?



The Bainthers® remain irrational nutjobs, Scheiß Mause. Obama is still a liar and his minions are still in a panic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> true. he, and his perpetual campaign, have had 4+ yrs to get his baingate story straight



{the Romney campaign has called misleading and unfair.

When a president doesn't tell the truth, the narrator says, how can we trust him to lead?

Later, former Obama rival Hillary Rodham Clinton makes a cameo in the ad. So, shame on you, Barack Obama, the ad shows her saying in 2008.

But America expects more from a president, the narrator says. Obamas dishonest campaign: Another reason America has lost confidence in Barack Obama.}

New Romney Attack Ad: Obama Lying - Matt Vasilogambros - NationalJournal.com


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 16, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Doesn't seem like it ever occurred to him to worry about it. I think he anticipated just saying, "Unemployment is high, Obama sucks, elect me" without having to worry about his own dirty laundry getting aired.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 16, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



you're prolly right and now mittens is appalled that people want proof.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 16, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



What the hell, works for his followers.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 16, 2012)

*I DID NOT HAVE RELATIONS WITH BAIN.*

*I did not have relations with Bain after 1999,* but documents turned up with his name on them that said he was lying.

*I did not have sexual relations with that women,"* but a blue dress turned up with his DNA on it and he was lying.

*When Romney denied relations with Bain, he has the same expression on his face that Clinton had when he denied relations with Monica.*


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 16, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



True. The ABO crowd doesn't seem to care :zzz:


----------



## Vidi (Jul 16, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > any new developments w/ baingate?
> ...



I dont see anyone in a panic...at least not on Obamas side of things.

http://www.politico.com/2012-election/presidential-polls/national/national-12-general-election/

Pew Reseacrh has Obama up by 7 points as of last Thursday nationally as more and more questions about what Romney has said about his past come to light.

For example:

He claimed to be a resident of Utah in order to take control of the Olympics, but then claimed to be a resident of massechusets to run for Governor. Seems he was making both claims at the same time.

He has yet to release his tax reurns for the years in question which would show if he really left Bain when he said he did. Now hes trying to spin it into he left Bain "retroactively", which means he DIDNT leave when he said he did, which very likely means he lied to the SEC. 

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/...that-Mitt-has-retroactively-retired-from-Bain

Mitt is trying to play it off as the Obama camp is lying about the whole Bain thing, but as I posted the SEC filings in this thread the documents show that he was still in charge a full TWO YEARS after he said he was out, AND the whole "I quit retroactively" is very very very bad spin of an obvious lie...at best.


So we now have TWO candidates, both of which should be ON TRIAL instead of on the campaign trail.


Gotta love our politics huh?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> True. The ABO crowd doesn't seem to care :zzz:



Demagoguery is often a sign of desperation.

Obama is a miserable failure, so you lie and smear.

Which is really weird, since there are legitimate things to criticize Romney on - but then Obama is guilty of the same shit. So I guess the Bainther® bullshit is all you've got.

Do me a favor, keep running with it until November, it's a winning strategy for you, trust me!


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 16, 2012)

It is common knowledge that Obama is leading, it is common knowledge that NO republiklan can EVER win the white house if all democrats who want to vote are allowed to vote...

But in the past 3 yrs the right has been busy eliminating democracy in this country, and for that very reason


----------



## Mustang (Jul 16, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



A lot of them aren't really Romney fans.  They just know they're stuck with him.  And, by God, if they have to come to his defense in an effort to keep him from going down in flames, that's what they're going to do.  But they have no love for him, which is probably a good thing, since he'll likely break their hearts or betray them at some point.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 16, 2012)

Zxereus said:


> Obama needs to take control of his people, and he should fire the spokesperson who suggested Romney is a felon.



_The American people need to see W. Meat (white) Obamney's tax returns, 1999 through 2009, but Meat has only submitted 2010, and he offers 2011.

The American people need to see Bain and related corporate board minutes, where Meat was at the table or contacted.

Black Obamney is President, of the US, sack-racing, for re-election.  Black Obamney likes to sack-race, so he won't really open up a big lead, on his sack-mate, white Obamney.

But white Obamney has fucked all up, he looks guilty, he is known to be contractually connected, to Bain Capital and partners, all the way, to Feb. 11, 2009, and Meat won't put his tax returns on the table, 1999 through 2009, which are the relevant years.

Meat probably should have been investigated and maybe prosecuted, but I don't think the SEC would shoot him down, within statutory limits, ordinarily.  He just isn't Madoff or somebody, but rather, he is W. Meat Obamney.

So black Obamney either has to take the lead on this, or he has to get Joe Biden to bite, since the American people deserve to know the truth about Meat, NOW.

Whatever happens, Meat LOOKS GUILTY, he ACTS GUILTY, and he needs to own up._


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 16, 2012)

Funny title...

Even funnier that Romney outright lied about being involved with Bain after 1999


----------



## Greenbeard (Jul 16, 2012)

Lord Mitt doesn't answer to you, peasant.


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 16, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Yes,  says me.  And I am all that matters.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 16, 2012)

Some liberals have no honor. He left to run the Olympics. He did a masterful job. He actually put them in the black. No small feat for the Olympics!




ClosedCaption said:


> Funny title...
> 
> Even funnier that Romney outright lied about being involved with Bain after 1999





LilOlLady said:


> *I DID NOT HAVE RELATIONS WITH BAIN.*
> 
> *I did not have relations with Bain after 1999,* but documents turned up with his name on them that said he was lying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 16, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal?
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal? - The Washington Post



Only in the mind of a delusional fool.... the rest of us see this for what it is.... utter dumbfuckery to deflect away from Obama's abysmal record that has left us worse of in 4 years, not better.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 16, 2012)

Is it supposed to sound like Clinton? That's strange. Billy Bob was engaging in sodomy in the Oval Office while the 9-11 terrorists were going to freaking flight school in the US. Romney was engaging in capitalism. The ironic thing is that lefties celebrated the statute of limitations when Bubba was accused of rape but there is no statute of limitations in their hatred of capitalism.


----------



## Meister (Jul 16, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> Zxereus said:
> 
> 
> > Obama needs to take control of his people, and he should fire the spokesperson who suggested Romney is a felon.
> ...



Good grief, the liberals are becoming unhinged.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 16, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > True. The ABO crowd doesn't seem to care :zzz:
> ...



Have you not considered the utter irony of the two bolded lines and how they relate to your attitude towards the President?


And looking into Bain when Romney points to that ( instead of his Governorship ) as what makes him qualified to be President, is completely justified. The fact that all opf these questions come up that could be easily answered by just releasing his tax returns from those years and his refusal to do so, speaks volumes.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> Is it supposed to sound like Clinton? That's strange. Billy Bob was engaging in sodomy in the Oval Office while the 9-11 terrorists were going to freaking flight school in the US. Romney was engaging in capitalism. The ironic thing is that lefties celebrated the statute of limitations when Bubba was accused of rape but there is no statute of limitations in their hatred of capitalism.



or clear glue, you forgot that one.


----------



## konradv (Jul 16, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Some liberals have no honor. He left to run the Olympics. He did a masterful job. He actually put them in the black. No small feat for the Olympics!



I don't think anyone's denying he did a good job on the Olympics.  On the other hand, however, it strains credulity to suggest a CEO had no dealings with his own company for three years.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe Romney could play "Let's Make a Deal" with Obama.  He could show all of his tax returns if Obama would show us his "real" birth certificate.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 16, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Vidi Vidi Vidi, I love you kiddo but you cant possible be asking if they understand irony?


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 16, 2012)

there must be something damning in there because he's breaking one of the cardinal rules of campaigns: Clear the air as quickly as possible.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Some liberals have no honor. He left to run the Olympics. He did a masterful job. He actually put them in the black. No small feat for the Olympics!



And he used government handouts to do it!

You left out that part, didn't you?  I wonder why....


----------



## Toro (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know the context. If by not knowing what the investments were when he was on a leave of absence, it's possible. 

A partnership needs at least two partners but it can be two legal entities owned by the same person, one as an LP and one as a GP. 



Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a lawyer so I may be wrong, but a GP exists within a partnership structure to act in the interests of the limited partners. The GP is either owned by individuals or entities owned by individuals. Other entities such as an LLP can own interests in a GP.
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2012)

I nominate Mitt Romney to run the Olympics!


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> Maybe Romney could play "Let's Make a Deal" with Obama. He could show all of his tax returns if Obama would show us his "real" birth certificate.


 
And unlocking the VAULT to his College transcripts/Funding?

Too much for the manchurian Manufactured FAUX Candidate that is Obama?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 16, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> there must be something damning in there because he's breaking one of the cardinal rules of campaigns: Clear the air as quickly as possible.



I was listening earlier to McCain yelling at Romney and the us dollars spent at the Olympics

McCain is known as an obnoxious, spoiled, privileged little prick, and when he is mad boy does he get mad  

there is some precious old audio and video of this somewhere


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Some liberals have no honor. He left to run the Olympics. He did a masterful job. He actually put them in the black. No small feat for the Olympics!



Good for him. 

Now why did he claim in 2011 to have nothing to do with Bain after 1999 when in fact he did have something to do with Bain after 1999? Is it because he's a liar?


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

Meister said:


> bobgnote said:
> 
> 
> > Zxereus said:
> ...


 
Just wait until the conventions and after?


----------



## Meister (Jul 16, 2012)

*Merged*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

Vidi said:


> I dont see anyone in a panic...at least not on Obamas side of things.



Demagoguery is a sign of panic.



> Pew Reseacrh has Obama up by 6 points as of last Thursday nationally as more and more questions about what Romney has said about his past come to light.



So the Bainther® approach is the right one, as far as you're concerned?

Of course, it's not what you claim - we have a statistical dead heat in the polls, which ALWAYS favor the democrat.

http://www.pollingreport.com/wh12gen.htm



> For example:
> 
> He claimed to be a resident of Utah in order to take control of the Olympics, but then claimed to be a resident of massechusets to run for Governor. Seems he was making both claims at the same time.



Sounds like Hillary - oh but that's different...



> He has yet to release his tax reurns for the years in question which would show if he really left Bain when he said he did.



ROFL

Keep demanding that Birth certificate, Bainthers®!



> Now hes trying to spin it into he left Bain "retroactively", which means he DIDNT leave when he said he did, which very likely means he lied to the SEC.



Funny that the SEC says Obama and the Bainthers® are full of shit, isn't it?



> Daily Kos: Romneyland explains announcement that Mitt 'retroactively retired' from Bain



KOS?

Well there's a reliable source.. Was Stormfront off line or something?



> Mitt is trying to play it off as the Obama camp is lying about the whole Bain thing,



That's only because the Obama camp is lying about the whole Bain thing. They are Bain Birthers, or Bainthers®.

{Obama&#8217;s &#8216;Outsourcer&#8217; Overreach
The president's campaign fails to back up its claims that Romney 'shipped jobs' overseas.}

FactCheck.org : Obama&#8217;s &#8216;Outsourcer&#8217; Overreach



> but as I posted the SEC filings in this thread the documents show that he was still in charge a full TWO YEARS after he said he was out, AND the whole "I quit retroactively" is very very very bad spin of an obvious lie...at best.



That's not at all what the SEC documents show. The SEC confirmed that a 10Q has nothing to do with operational control. Obama was lying - the Bainthers® continue to lie.



> So we now have TWO candidates, both of which should be ON TRIAL instead of on the campaign trail.
> 
> 
> Gotta love our politics huh?



Neither one of them have committed any known crimes. At least Romney has enough class not to make accusations - Obama? Well, Obama is a fucktard.


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > there must be something damning in there because he's breaking one of the cardinal rules of campaigns: Clear the air as quickly as possible.
> ...


 
YOU Retain your status as being USMB's favourite leftist PRICK as evidenced by the RED SUNS in your rep.

Son? YOU are ZERO.

Go away.


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> I nominate Mitt Romney to run the Olympics!


 
*I* nominate YOU are Court jester Douggie/SIDESTREAMER.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 16, 2012)

The T said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > bobgnote said:
> ...



Invest in Pfizer.. .they make Xanax.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 16, 2012)

meh...........

46% to 44% Romney s0ns............. Daily Presidential Tracking Poll - Rasmussen Reports&#8482;



and Romney has barely run a damn ad yet!!!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 16, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Some liberals have no honor. He left to run the Olympics. He did a masterful job. He actually put them in the black. No small feat for the Olympics!
> ...



No, because the claim was that he wasn't involved in management of Bain and all indications were that he wasn't.

Let's talk about Obama's net loss of jobs and piling up $5,000,000,000,000 of new debt in three short years.  That's a little more germane.


----------



## Misty (Jul 16, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...



This is the kind if ignorance Obama is counting on, those who have never actually run a business.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 16, 2012)

The T said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



dear god man, continuing to insist on being a bigot and a moron, how much longer are you going to embarrass yourself on this board?

do I need to remind you what the rest of the planet thinks of you?


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> meh...........
> 
> 46% to 44% Romney s0ns............. Daily Presidential Tracking Poll - Rasmussen Reports
> 
> ...


 
And NOT the Conventions happened.


----------



## Misty (Jul 16, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Some liberals have no honor. He left to run the Olympics. He did a masterful job. He actually put them in the black. No small feat for the Olympics!
> ...



1. We have seen no proof of anything 
2. There are many rules to corporations and LLC's that most people don't understand
3.  It's good propaganda for the ignorant.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 16, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see anyone in a panic...at least not on Obamas side of things.
> ...



The SEC confirmed it?

Wheres the link to that?

Heres my quote and link:



> &#8220;I reported directly to Mitt Romney . . . You can&#8217;t be CEO of Bain Capital and say, `I really don&#8217;t know what my guys were doing,&#8217;&#8221; Mr. Wolpow said of Mr. Romney role at the company during his leave.
> 
> 
> Daily Kos: Bain Capital press release described Romney as 'part-time' in July, 1999




That was during Romneys Senate run...when he took another leave of absence.

You cant possibly believe that Romney still listed as CEO, Chairman and Sole Stock Holder, didnt have his fingers on the pulse and wasnt still very much a part of Bain. 

If you DO believe it...I have this really amazing bridge in San Francisco for sale? Perhaps youre interested? I do accept paypal.


OH and you know all that voter fraud the Right is so worried about? Seems they may have finally found a name they can shout from the heavens as a fraudster...Mitt Romney.  When exactly did he say he was a resident of Utah? When did he say he was a resident of Mass? And which election did he vote in? And where? 

Hes bragged an awful lot about voting against Teddy Kennedy in the primaries...when was that? Wasnt that when he was supposedly a resident of Utah? Hence, the Olympics?


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


 
Maybe they should invest...they sure aren't going to like the outcome...and will be panicked that NO ONE will be there to take care of them...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...






> "Mr. Romney has not had any active role with any Bain Capital entity and has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way."



IN ANY WAY - 

except being SOLE owner and CEO and signing multiple documents for  SEC filings and in dealings with other companies. 

- 
of course that stretches the definition of "any", but fuck it, right?


But hey - we can't expect the SOLE OWNER AND CEO of a corporation to be responsible for its actions in any way. Just think if this guy becomes President? "Hey, just because I'm technically President doesn't mean I'm responsible for anything that happens!"


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

Misty said:


> onecut39 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Or for that matter held a JOB of any consequence.


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...


 
You DOPE. There's NOTHING THERE. It's debunked.

Yet? Assholes like you have a hard time with the word NO.

Why is that?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

The T said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > onecut39 said:
> ...



Because being President of the United States isn't a job of any consequence.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

The T said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Sure thing.

Mitt Romney's Signature Appears On Bain SEC Filings During Time He Said He Left Bain


> In November of that year, his signature appears on documents connected to a deal with Stericycle.
> 
> In January 2000, he signed paperwork for a deal with VMM Merger Corp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 16, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



You have been buying that shit sandwich from Obama for a few years now.  Why would it be so unpalatable if Romney fed it to you?  Is it because he is white?


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...


 
Been Debunked.

Do go on will you?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

The T said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > onecut39 said:
> ...



Obama was a lawyer.

That's not an easy job to get.

And if you think it is..go ahead. Feel free.

Let us know your success rate.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2012)

Please sweep up your talking points before you leave.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

The T said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Debunked by who?

The documentation is part of the record.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Way to race bait.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Misty said:


> onecut39 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



I ran a business.

Explain it to me.

And without the business continuity crapola.

Because if Romney wasn't legally responsible for Bain between 1999 - 2001, SEC rules require that Bain file the name of the CEO who was..


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2012)

Meister said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


So, Bush was practicing 'Chicago politics' when he swiftboated John Kerry, instead of running on his record?

Can you produce any links making that accusation against Bush, by Rightwingers?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > onecut39 said:
> ...



Those pesky rules don't apply to big businessmen apparently. We're just peons who wouldn't understand anyway.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2012)

The T said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


You're a liar.

And that will never be debunked.


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Excellent,l then you should be able to cite the SEC rule that Steve Jobs and Mitt Romney violated.  Of course it has to be a LAW to reach the level of a felony.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



To be fair..it wasn't Bush making those accusations..but surrogates.

Obama's the one questioning the Bain record. While he hasn't called Romney a felon..he pretty much owns it.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 16, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal?
> 
> Do Bain SEC documents suggest Mitt Romney is a criminal? - The Washington Post



No, and if there were a shred of truth to the idea they do, Romney would be charged.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



They didn't "violate" any rules.

That's because they were legally responsible for anything bad that happened to Bain.

Got it?


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...




Chicago Politics is more than just being Negative, and Lying. It's about thuggery, and getting what you want through intimidation.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...





its a crime to submit lies in documents to the government (duh, you moron), doesn't matter if its the SEC, the IRS, or whatever. See 18 USC § 1001.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



And thus had NOTHING TO DO WITH Bain, right?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...



And you think that kinda stuff just happens overnight?


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 16, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Kerry was swift boated by his fellow Naval veterans, not by Bush.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2012)

Vidi said:


> The SEC confirmed it?
> 
> Wheres the link to that?



The SEC confirmed that the 10Q filed is legal, true and correct. That is as far as the SEC will get involve. 

Mitt Romney Answered Questions About Bain SEC Filings During Massachusetts Gubernatorial Campaign - Washington Whispers (usnews.com)



> Heres my quote and link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KOS is a leftist hate site with zero credibility. KOS will say anything to attack enemies of the party.



> That was during Romneys Senate run...when he took another leave of absence.
> 
> You cant possibly believe that Romney still listed as CEO, Chairman and Sole Stock Holder, didnt have his fingers on the pulse and wasnt still very much a part of Bain.



Romney was running the Olympics - he had no ability to run Bain. Fucktard Obama again demonstrates his utter lack of even a shred of grasp of business by even making the claim.



> If you DO believe it...I have this really amazing bridge in San Francisco for sale? Perhaps youre interested? I do accept paypal.



Obama can't even run the country and play 5 golf rounds a week, how could Romney run the Olympics and Bain? 

At least Romney resigned operational control to focus on the Olympics. Fucktard Obama should resign and concentrate on Golf.



> OH and you know all that voter fraud the Right is so worried about? Seems they may have finally found a name they can shout from the heavens as a fraudster...Mitt Romney.



I really hope you Bainthers® push this until November - it's a winning issue!



> When exactly did he say he was a resident of Utah? When did he say he was a resident of Mass? And which election did he vote in? And where?



Ah, fling shit wildly. Sure, that has a lot to do with Obama lying about SEC filings...



> Hes bragged an awful lot about voting against Teddy Kennedy in the primaries...when was that? Wasnt that when he was supposedly a resident of Utah? Hence, the Olympics?



His involvement running the Olympics is a bit hard to question - except for Bainthers®.

Yep, he was never in Utah and there were no Olympics. Y'all run with that, make it the basis for reelecting the fucktard.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 16, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Yeah.  And how about that 'story' that we're supposed to believe that it somehow took Bain over two years to get Romney off the masthead of the business?  How ridiculous is that?  For crying out loud, the entire US Federal gov't only takes a little over 2 months to transfer from one political party to another in the aftermath of a presidential election.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2012)

You know...............it's not really an attack if what you say is true, so Mittens needs to sack the fuck up and take it like a man.

BTW...............speaking of Mittens bitching this morning about being constantly attacked by Obama, HE's the fucker that's been doing nothing but attacking Obama and not even giving us a hint of what he'd replace Obama's policies with.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You're  right - it was wealthy Republicans that paid Kerry's fellow veterans to say bad things about them.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know...............it's not really an attack if what you say is true, so Mittens needs to sack the fuck up and take it like a man.
> 
> BTW...............speaking of Mittens bitching this morning about being constantly attacked by Obama, HE's the fucker that's been doing nothing but attacking Obama and not even giving us a hint of what he'd replace Obama's policies with.



Best post of the day...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> I don't know the context. If by not knowing what the investments were when he was on a leave of absence, it's possible.
> 
> A partnership needs at least two partners but it can be two legal entities owned by the same person, one as an LP and one as a GP.
> 
> ...


He was listed as the sole stock holder, the CEO, and the president. What partnership are you talking about?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Oh come, now.  You think those swiftboat ads went out against Bush's will?  Did Bush ever denounce them?

There is no line between Romney and the SuperPACS that support him.  Same with every candidate.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Once again it is shown that the President and his organization is untruthful. What does that say about those who support his untruthfulness
> ...


The super rich don't get charged for lying on SEC documents.

Just like senior White House advisers don't get charged for outing covert CIA spies.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Ooooh!  Thuggery!!!!

Time for someone to post the photo of the 3-member New Black Panther Party!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Just fell off the turnip truck, didja, Gomer?


----------



## The T (Jul 16, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


 
YOU are an IDIOT SideStreamer.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 16, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Consider this:

IF Romneys story is true, then he set up a company with so much bureacracy, that it gets things done _*slower*_ than the government.

Is that REALLY who we want in charge of everything then?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2012)

The T said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...


You're still a liar, Tommy.

And you can't debunk that!


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know the context. If by not knowing what the investments were when he was on a leave of absence, it's possible.
> ...





The ownership structure had changed since the inception of the company...






> The firm was founded in 1984 by partners from the consulting firm Bain & Company.
> 
> The company, and its actions during its first 15 years, became the subject of political and media scrutiny as a result of co-founder Mitt Romney's later political career, especially his 2012 presidential campaign.[4]
> 
> ...


----------



## Vidi (Jul 16, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > The SEC confirmed it?
> ...




Ummm that article doesnt say what you imply that it says. It only says that Romney has dealt with these these questions before. At no point in the article does it say the SEC commented on it at all.

As for the rest of your post, it continues to misrepresent what was said previously and falsely accuse the President based on your own opinion , not based on provable fact.

In other words, your entire post is misrepresentations, biased opinions and flat out lies.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



That the structure has changed is not in question. WHats in question is WHEN. The paper trail does not support Romneys version.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know...............it's not really an attack if what you say is true, so Mittens needs to sack the fuck up and take it like a man.
> 
> BTW...............speaking of Mittens bitching this morning about being constantly attacked by Obama, HE's the fucker that's been doing nothing but attacking Obama and not even giving us a hint of what he'd replace Obama's policies with.



Gotta love the Bishop's whining though.

He was such a prick during the primaries..his rivals barely talk to him

And..he was attacking Obama on religion and lying about Obama's economic record.

Well now Obama's been telling the truth about his Bain record. And Romney doesn't talk about his one term (which is really a half term) stint as governor..because he had such a low approval rating he had to sneak out of the state.

He hasn't been elected to anything since.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





There was a tangential discussion going on here... 





The paper trail is the SEC filings which list Mitt as owner up to early 2002 which is a matter of public record and which Mitt did not ever "lie" about.


Mitt, as the sole stock holder and CEO in 1999, took an official leave-of-absence and handed over the Chief Executive Officer position to someone else.  After the Olympics, he decided to run for Governor and officially retired retroactively to 1999 and began the process of transferring ownership of his holdings, never returning to his CEO position again.  

At that time, in 2002 his political opponents posed a charge about some particular Bain decision which occurred while he was away and he claimed those were not his Executive decisions, and they weren't.  Mitt won that election after much scrutiny.


Now in 2012 Dems take all this info as _he lied, he must be hiding something_, yada, yada...


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know...............it's not really an attack if what you say is true, so Mittens needs to sack the fuck up and take it like a man.
> 
> BTW...............speaking of Mittens bitching this morning about being constantly attacked by Obama, HE's the fucker that's been doing nothing but attacking Obama and not even giving us a hint of what he'd replace Obama's policies with.



Obama campaign blasts Romney New Hampshire ad as 'deceitful, dishonest' - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2012)

Contumacious said:


> Yes, indeed.
> 
> Our next civil war is going too be very bloody indeed.
> 
> ...



Plutocrats never win Civil Wars... Sorry, they just don't.   

So maybe you need to watch who you are standing next to.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 16, 2012)

One thing that seems to be getting lost here: 

Whether or not Rmoney actually did run Bain directly during the time period in question isn't really as important as the fact that he wants to *not* be associated with said time period in the first place.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know...............it's not really an attack if what you say is true, so Mittens needs to sack the fuck up and take it like a man.
> ...



Actually, that particular ad WAS dishonest because it cherry picked the phrase that they are trying to portray as Obama's.

What Obama ACTUALLY said was "John McCain has said that if we keep talking about the economy, were going to lose".

Interestingly enough, McCain kept talking about the economy, and Obama became president.

Wanna try again?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> One thing that seems to be getting lost here:
> 
> Whether or not Rmoney actually did run Bain directly during the time period in question isn't really as important as the fact that he wants to *not* be associated with said time period in the first place.



Interestingly enough, Bain started to outsource jobs in 1998, about 1 year prior to when Mittens said he stopped working there, and about 3 years prior to when he finally signed over the company.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You forget who you're talking to? I'm *agreeing* with you about that ad.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2012)

Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Dot Com (Jul 16, 2012)

looks like he didn't vet himself.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2012)

You know...................after McCain lost in 2008, Mittens KNEW he was going to be one of the candidates.

Why the fuck didn't he start to clean things up 4 years ago?  He could have whitewashed it good enough to stay under the radar, but, he didn't.

Gonna be great comedy fodder for the next 4 months though.  Can't wait to see what Jon Stewart and Colbert have to say about the past 2 weeks on their shows tonight.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


At the time in question, 1999 - 2002, Mitt was the sole owner of the company according to the SEC filings.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



The Truth Behind: Believe in America - Mitt Romney Ad - YouTube

LIAR! LIAR!: New Mitt Romney Ad Takes Obama Quote Totally Out of Context - YouTube

I still can believe that a so-called religious man approved such a dishonorable campaign ad.  Disgusting...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Who did he turn over the CEO position to?

Your post illustrates the problem, Mitt said whatever was politically expedient. He's been denying he had anything to do with Bain after 1999 yet the record does not support this.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Gee, if it were a black woman doing that; she'd be a welfare queen according to those who support Governor Romney.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 16, 2012)

_White Obamney adviser Ed Gillespie got hisself on TV, and darned if he didn't completely explain this fucker!  Turns out, *Meat*, trying to get elected, to something RETIRED, from Bain Capital, "RETROACTIVELY."

Anybody remember what *Archie Bunker* used to say, to Mr. Michael Stivic, his daughter Gloria's hubby, played by Rob Reiner?  Yeah, yeah, and Archie called his daughter "little girl" and his wife "the dingbat."_ 

*Archie*:  "I'd say that the *MEATHEAD* got _magnesia_ and forgot where his mouth is."

             "Don't talk like an _ignarosis_."

             "After once or twice a thing like this gets _vulgarious_."

             "I told him no.  N, O, W, NO!"

             "Gonna take all of my thinking and all of my _consecration_."

             "This is only a little _mispensation_."

             "You made a certain _referential_ remark there."

             "He was able to keep things in the proper _suspective_."

             "If he don't go calling the cops 'pigs' or one of those other _epilets_, he'll be alright."

_*DOINK*, dudes:_







*MEAT* +





*ED* = meat-fucking-head, *ED*!


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...





Just because _you_ keep repeating a claim does not mean the claim is being repeated...  



He began the process of transferring ownership of his shares and once the Olympics were over he decided to run for public office while he was in the spotlight.  He hid from nothing and he filed the SEC forms entirely properly.  In 2002 Mitt did not just say what was "politically expedient", he spoke the facts of the matter as they had occurred at that time.  None of this is inconsistent with the truth, ie a LIE, just because most Dems are just now finding out about it...


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 16, 2012)

Meat retired, from Bain Capital, "_RETROACTIVELY_." -*Ed Gillespie* of the white Obamney campaign

"The Meathead swooped down on the table like a plague of _crocuses_."  -*Archie Bunker*

"It's only the mercy of the Lord I ain't had a stroke already . . . and a coronary _trombonus_ in the bargain."

"Well, yous two may have come from monkeys and _bamboons_, but not me."

--------------------

_Shit, dudes!  Get some tax returns on the table._


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 16, 2012)

> Mitt Romney-Helmed Olympics Outsourced Uniforms To Burma
> 
> 
> *Mitt Romney-Helmed Olympics Outsourced Uniforms To Burma*
> ...




he wasn't at Bain but that did not keep Mittens from outsourcing the 2002 Olympic uniforms to a military dictatorship in Burma .... good old Mittens - Outsourcing for America, the 2002 Olympics.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 16, 2012)

BreezeWood said:


> > Mitt Romney-Helmed Olympics Outsourced Uniforms To Burma
> >
> >
> > *Mitt Romney-Helmed Olympics Outsourced Uniforms To Burma*
> ...


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 16, 2012)

The end of this thread looks like a gay pride parade.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 16, 2012)

You're at the end...*snicker*


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 16, 2012)

Wrong, stupid _*XXXX*_.



candycorn said:


> You're at the end...*snicker*



_*"C-word" doesn't fly anywhere outside the Flame Zone.

~Oddball*_


----------



## Meister (Jul 16, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Please give a link to where "Bush"....I said "BUSH" swiftboated Kerry.
Yes, in 2004, Bush could run on his own record, Synth.  It wasn't until the dems took the   Congress in 2006 where things went downhill for him.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 16, 2012)

Keep it going! Glad they're doubling-down with it. Obie's campaign has spent almost $100 million in attack ads and it has barely moved the polls in his favor.
Chicago thug politics isn't playing too well on the national level.
Is Obama's real estate buddy, Tony Resko, secretly running his campaign from prison?


----------



## Vidi (Jul 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Sorry but that is false. The SEC filings list Romney as CEO as well. ( I posted a link to those documents earlier in this thread. ) Therefore, the "story" that he handed over the CEO position to someone else is not supported by the paperwork.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 16, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > onecut39 said:
> ...





Romney; *It depends on what your definition of CEO is.*
And "retroactively" means.

Clinton; *It depends on what your definition of is is.*

 Obama killed Osama Bin Laden, Romney killed jobs.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 16, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know...................after McCain lost in 2008, Mittens KNEW he was going to be one of the candidates.
> 
> Why the fuck didn't he start to clean things up 4 years ago?  He could have whitewashed it good enough to stay under the radar, but, he didn't.
> 
> Gonna be great comedy fodder for the next 4 months though.  Can't wait to see what Jon Stewart and Colbert have to say about the past 2 weeks on their shows tonight.



He didnt have the forsight to see it being used against him in the next election cycle...even though it was used against him in the past.

Another reason he should NOT be President.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 16, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Maybe Bain misrepresented Romney's involvement. Romney should sue them.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 16, 2012)

It's strange Democrats that work/worked for Obamination said Romney left Bain when he said he left Bain and that he was on the books because of SEC legal matters until his replacement finally got on the books. 

Strange....you dumbfucks can't follow along very well.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2012)

Citizen Bain is in trouble.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chris said:


> Citizen Bain is in trouble.



Right. And Governor walker is not only going to lose his recall election, but also be indicted.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 16, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> It's strange Democrats that work/worked for Obamination said Romney left Bain when he said he left Bain and that he was on the books because of SEC legal matters until his replacement finally got on the books.
> 
> Strange....you dumbfucks can't follow along very well.



It took THREE YEARS to find someone to take over the company?

Thats exactly what we need. A president that moves slightly faster than a glacier.

As I stated before, if THAT version of events is in fact the truth, then Romney should NOT be President.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2012)

Mitt, I haven't got time for the Bain.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jul 16, 2012)

Dumbfuck, he took a leave of absence most likely planning on coming back but he never did and he didn't make decisions during his time away. His pension states the date he said he left to run the Olympics.....follow along idiot.

Democraps that worked at Bain and support Obamination say these claims against Romney are BULLSHIT. 

Maybe you need to get a fucking clue, idiot. 



Vidi said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > It's strange Democrats that work/worked for Obamination said Romney left Bain when he said he left Bain and that he was on the books because of SEC legal matters until his replacement finally got on the books.
> ...


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 16, 2012)

mittens is driving away the Indies :devil:


----------



## Mustang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Only a fool would believe a sole owner wouldn't take an active role in his own company for years.  Luckily for Mitt, apparently there's no shortage of fools watching FOX News.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 16, 2012)

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure that sets the records straight!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2012)

CNN, the WaPost and now even the NYtimes says Obama's a liar.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 16, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> CNN, the WaPost and now even the NYtimes says Obama's a liar.


They've all been bought and paid for by Rupert Murdoch and the Kochs!!


----------



## Mustang (Jul 16, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> CNN, the WaPost and now even the NYtimes says Obama's a liar.



Link?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 16, 2012)

The T said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Bullshit, boy.  He signed the SEC filings.  Is that the role of someone who's inactive in the company?  Who's ass would it be if those SEC filings were screwed up?  Would you file an SEC document, and not know what it contained?

Are you really this dumb?


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 16, 2012)

He was willing to Outsource America's 2002 Olympics to Burma, a Military Dictatorship - proofs in the pudding whether at Bain or not.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2012)

Obama lied -- CNN

Obama lied -- WaPost

Obama lied -- NYTimes

Why is Obama lying to the American people?

Why won't Obama the Liar release his records?


----------



## Oddball (Jul 16, 2012)

Burma has a 90M ski jump?...Who knew?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2012)

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



And here I was, thinking you were above those games.  I must have confused you with Toro.

Live and learn.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 16, 2012)

LOL @ Conservatives thinking this isn't a huge story


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2012)

Obama lied about Romney, he probably lied about the $625,000 bribe Rezko paid him and he probably lied about his birthplace to get into college and law school, that's why he's hiding the records


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> LOL @ Conservatives thinking this isn't a huge story



CNN, the WaPost and the NYTimes calling Obama a liar is a huge story.

Knocks the props out of his secrecy too

He needs to release the Fast and Furious records and his college transcripts


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 16, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> LOL @ Conservatives thinking this isn't a huge story


Well, how could they?  FOXNEWS isn't telling them all the facts.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 16, 2012)

we'll need to discuss this Baingate further. mittens hasn't cleared anything up.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 16, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > LOL @ Conservatives thinking this isn't a huge story
> ...



Ha ha ha. And yet Faux News CREATED facts for "Fast & Furious." 

No wonder they're all so easy to win against.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > LOL @ Conservatives thinking this isn't a huge story
> ...



Yeah................all those "news" agencies got it right when the SC called Obamacare legal, right?


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > LOL @ Conservatives thinking this isn't a huge story
> ...



hes not running on his grades. He's running on his successful record as president.



> Obama has overhauled the food safety system
> Advanced women's rights in the work place
> Ended Don't Ask, Don't Tell (DADT) in our military
> Stopped defending DOMA in court.
> ...



Whats Romney done?

He borrowed _*TAXPAYER*_ money to "save" the Utah Olympics and OUTSOURCED jobs to Burma to do it. He hides his wealth in foriegn countries to avoid paying his fair share of taxes. And he hides in France when his country is at war.

Way to get behind the "patriot"

Heres some more from that "failed" presidency

http://pleasecutthecrap.typepad.com/main/what-has-obama-done-since-january-20-2009.html#tp <----182 Obama accomplishments

*And Did You Know?*
182. Despite the characterizations of some, Obama&#8217;s success rate in winning congressional votes on issues was an _*unprecedented 96.7% for his first year in office*_.  Though he is often cited as superior to Obama, President Lyndon Johnson&#8217;s success rate in 1965 was only 93%



http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/ma...ures/obamas_top_50_accomplishments035755.php/ <---Obamas top 50 accomplishments


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > ConservaDerrps said:
> ...



Good on Romney to show support for a bloody dictatorship..like the one they got in Burma.

Birds of a feather.


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2012)

The story of postwar capitalism is the story of how the New Deal Democrats made sure we had high paying American jobs. The story of post Reagan capitalism is the story of how companies like Bain created massive profits for the elite by shipping American jobs to freedom-hating sweatshop nations. 

The American private sector gets tax cuts on the promise that it will create American jobs. Then it uses those tax cuts to buy politicians who create the legal framework for destroying American jobs so an elite group of investors can benefit from cheap labor. 

Mitt Romney represents an elite private sector in its war against American labor. 

Guess what the private sector does with the extra profits it makes from not having to pay first world labor costs? It invests those profits into Republican talk radio ... which covers up the reality of who got rid of America's manufacturing base, and why.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


You said he turned the CEO position over to someone but that is not what the record reflects.

He is on record denying that anything that happened at Bain after 1999 had anything to do with him. That's untrue, as he was the sole owner and CEO until 2002.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 17, 2012)

can't we all agree that mitt is responsible for the convenient parts of his bain story and not responsible for the inconvenient parts.

now, leave mitt alone.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 17, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> The end of this thread looks like a gay pride parade.



wouldn't know, I've never attended one.  You?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 17, 2012)

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



If things weren't going downhill for Bush, he wouldn't have lost Congress in 2006. In fact, Buyer's Remorse set in pretty quickly in 2005.  Definitely after Katrina.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





I meant to say he took a leave-of-absence from the CEO position in '99 and handed over the _Executive role_ to someone else or several other collective Executives, who were then responsible for day-to-day operations and Executive decisions, while Mitt was away at the Olympics on an official leave-of absence from his capacity as CEO.  

Yes, for the zillionth time, while he was away, he was still listed as CEO, sole stock holder, etc...  So what?

As you have pointed out yourself but fail to see the contradiction, in 2002 Mitt gave sworn public testimony to his remaining ties at Bain in order to prove he had sufficient residency status in Massachusetts to run for governor.  Sworn testimony and SEC filings which support those facts that _he did not claim_ he had "nothing to do with" Bain...


The truth is that the Obama campaign cleverly set up a nice strawman for themselves by releasing that ad recently which targeted certain Executive decisions which were not his, and now act as if Mitt is lying or hiding anything.  

OMG the Boston Globe remembers 2002, who woulda thunk it?  



Funny how no one bothers getting past the snarky implications of wrong doing, to actually focus on whatever inconvenient truths which supposedly occurred by the time his transfer of ownership was complete, because there really isn't anything new there.  Executive decisions made by others which he owned but did not make, decisions he could articulate the rationale of until doomsday...and I suspect he will grab the chance to. 


Oooh Jobs lost overseas..ooh the Dems have a smoking gun!  lol


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 17, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...




holy shit, valerie.

he was still with bain in 2009?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 17, 2012)

Valerie said:


> *I meant to say he took a leave-of-absence from the CEO position in 2009 *and handed over the _Executive role_ to someone else or several other collective Executives, who were then responsible for day-to-day operations and Executive decisions, while Mitt was away at the Olympics on an official leave-of absence from his capacity as CEO.
> 
> Yes, for the zillionth time, while he was away, he was still listed as CEO, sole stock holder, etc...  So what?
> 
> ...



You mean 1999, don't you?  

But to the point, I find it laughable that Romney would remain the CEO, Sole Owner of Bain up until 2002, with millions of his own dollars and billions of other people's money invested in it, during a time period where the international economy was in a state of free fall, (as it was in 2000-2002) and his excuse was, "Well, I wasn't involved in it all. It was those other guys.  I was in Salt Lake City designing the Downhill Course.  Really!"  

Come on, do you believe that?  

And if that were the case, his records would bear that out, so why not release them.


----------



## zeke (Jul 17, 2012)

Why on earth would anyone believe that a businessman of supposedly the business smarts of a Mitt, would simply turn control of a business that was/is paying Mitt millions of dollars, what could make a person think that Mitt simply "walked away" from the successful management of this multi million dollar business?

Is that the kind of President you right wingers want? Someone that, once elected, will consider the "job" done and walk away from his responsibility. Like he evidently did at Bain.

No thanks.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > *I meant to say he took a leave-of-absence from the CEO position in 2009 *and handed over the _Executive role_ to someone else or several other collective Executives, who were then responsible for day-to-day operations and Executive decisions, while Mitt was away at the Olympics on an official leave-of absence from his capacity as CEO.
> ...



It doesn't matter what you find 'laughable', you're a babbling idiot. You laugh hysterically while you fling shit against the walls.

You got nothing but a lying sack of shit in the White House desperately trying to divide this country for his political gain.

Fuck him and fuck you!


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 17, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



You still seem pretty mad about all this.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 17, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



he's just yelling it like it is, you fucking fucker.


----------



## zeke (Jul 17, 2012)

> Fuck him and fuck you!
> You still seem pretty mad about all this.
> he's just yelling it like it is, you fucking fucker.
> __________________
> no, YOU!





Seems there is a breakdown in communication. Are the mean ole Dems not saying what you want to hear. Damn them to hell and back. Or is it the Rethugs? Someone is pissing someone off.

You gotta love message board hatred. It is so cool. Makes you wanna fight someone. But don't forget to vote. The plutocrats depend on us peons making this little gesture so we don't look at what really has happened to us.

Vote away. Maybe the Supreme Court will decide the Presidency. This time. Oh and once before to.
Hows that make you feel? Your vote really counts. Sure it does.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)

Quote:
It pointed to a footnote in Romneys most recent financial disclosure form, filed June 1 as a presidential candidate.

Since February 11, 1999, Mr. Romney has not had any active role with any Bain Capital entity and has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way, according to the footnote. Romney made the same assertion on a financial disclosure form in 2007, during his first run for president.
Government documents indicate Mitt Romney continued at Bain after date when he says he left - The Boston Globe

And yet he was CEO and sole owner until 2002.

We are expected to believe that he didn't care whatsoever about the direction Bain took while he was still owner. Never said, hey that's a good company to invest in. Never said, hey that's a bad company to invest in. Never oversaw the management company he claims he put in place.

Anyone want to buy a bridge in Brooklyn?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Quote:
> It pointed to a footnote in Romney&#8217;s most recent financial disclosure form, filed June 1 as a presidential candidate.
> 
> &#8220;Since February 11, 1999, Mr. Romney has not had any active role with any Bain Capital entity and has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way,&#8217;&#8217; according to the footnote. Romney made the same assertion on a financial disclosure form in 2007, during his first run for president.
> ...


Obama himself (was going to say God himself, but it's one and the same for some) could tell you, "Yeah, that's what it means", but it wouldn't matter.  (Of course, Obama knows shit about business, so that wouldn't happen.)

See, my fiance still had a title at his company he started a long time ago, and he still was receiving monies because of that - for two years that went on until the transition of ownership/interest was complete - but he had no say whatsoever in anything they did during that time.  It happens, and it happens often.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


Was he the CEO and did he own 100%?

You don't need to know anything about business to know that Mitten is full of shit.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 17, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...







Yep, of course it does, transfer of ownership is a lengthy process with all sorts of shared interests and various binding legal agreements, but these Dems are just stuck on umm.. partisan..


----------



## paulitician (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like your Dear Leader likes that Bain Cash himself. He just got outed for accepting a whole lot of it. You Obamabots still voting for him?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Looks like your Dear Leader likes that Bain Cash himself. He just got outed for accepting a whole lot of it. You Obamabots still voting for him?



Yes, of course I am. Are you telling me that every candidate knows where every dollar comes from? Pfffffffffffttttttttttttt.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


And while you're in the process of transferring (that is, uh, if you don't retire retroactively after taking a part-time interest in the job while being the CEO and sole stock owner) you still care about your dividends, reputation as CEO, and salary.

Unless you're Mitt Romney, of course!


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Looks like your Dear Leader likes that Bain Cash himself. He just got outed for accepting a whole lot of it. You Obamabots still voting for him?


Not surprising, really, that Bain doesn't want Romney to become president.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Looks like your Dear Leader likes that Bain Cash himself. He just got outed for accepting a whole lot of it. You Obamabots still voting for him?



Ron Paul accepts money from white supremacists.


----------



## Buford (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like your Dear Leader likes that Bain Cash himself. He just got outed for accepting a whole lot of it. You Obamabots still voting for him?
> ...



So you don't think it's hypocritical for Obama to accept Bain contributions from a company that outsourced jobs?


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like your Dear Leader likes that Bain Cash himself. He just got outed for accepting a whole lot of it. You Obamabots still voting for him?
> ...


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



unhinged!


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Why do you hate freedom?


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink (Jul 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No, because it's not.

Romney not realsing recent tax returns - thats one, *SEPERATE* subject.

Bain using its free will to donate money to Obama - Totally different topic.

Bain, not you or me or that Evil Obama, made the decision to donate money to Obama and the DNC. Why does this bother you so much?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Not at all. The Bain employees that donated to Obama obviously support the stability of a president that isn't going to shirk responsibility by taking a leave of absence, uh, retires, uh, retroactively retires, uh, a part-time interest (yeah, that's it) in their country. Who can say the same about Mitt?


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Complete BS as we seen Obumble go golfing instead of addressing the issues.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 17, 2012)

The Dear Leader loves him some Bain Cash. So what are the Obamabots gonna do now? Reboot and pretend it never happened? I'm going with that.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 17, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like your Dear Leader likes that Bain Cash himself. He just got outed for accepting a whole lot of it. You Obamabots still voting for him?
> ...



No, I'm telling you they DAMNED SURE KNOW who's in the Top10!!!

Idiot!


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, Romney Perjured Himself - The Dish | By Andrew Sullivan - The Daily Beast



> So the question of whether Romney committed a felony in his financial disclosure form is a very real one - because Romney and Romney's lawyer provide the strongest evidence that it was perjury. Now we have more contemporaneous evidence that Romney perjured himself:


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink (Jul 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> The Dear Leader loves him some Bain Cash. So what are the Obamabots gonna do now? Reboot and pretend it never happened? I'm going with that.



Are you trying to dictate what a private company can and cannot do with its own money?

Sounds kinda communist...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 17, 2012)

ItsjustmeIthink said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The Dear Leader loves him some Bain Cash. So what are the Obamabots gonna do now? Reboot and pretend it never happened? I'm going with that.
> ...



Yeah, and haven't the Right Wingnuts been telling us for days now that Bain money is great and everyone should be so lucky to get some of it? Hmm. Maybe the TRUE hypocrisy here is Republicans crowing about Obama taking money from a company they've rigorously defended?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)

ROMNEY: Jan, I had no involvement with the management of Bain Capital after February of 1999.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Speaking of absent. Where is Obama? 

In Washington DC running the country?  

NOOOOOOO he's in Texas begging for campaign money.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 17, 2012)

Ron Paul to Mitt Romney: Release tax returns - POLITICO.com



> &#8220;Politically, I think that would help him,&#8221; the Republican congressman and former presidential candidate said in an interview with POLITICO. &#8220;In the scheme of things politically, you know, it looks like releasing tax returns is what the people want.&#8221;



He's a crazy old bastard and I think he'd be economic poison to the country, but even Ron Paul gets what Mitt doesn't. Mitt's giving the finger to the voters by being such a smug fuck about this.


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink (Jul 17, 2012)

LETS SEE WHERE BAIN 'N FRIENDS USUALLY SENDS ITS MONEY!

OpenSecrets.org Search

Search: Bain, then under 'Donors' tab click 'Occuptation/Employer', then read


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 17, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Yes, because no incumbent President has ever gone and campaigned in an election year, right? Maybe that Confederate flag in your avatar should be a warning to everyone that we're dealing with a fucking moron? Yeah. That.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Ron Paul to Mitt Romney: Release tax returns - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ron Paul's got to be praying right about now that Mitten crashes and burns.

Keep the dream alive!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 17, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



even the ranches in texas can be connected to the white house.

allegedly a lot of work gets done there.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Paul to Mitt Romney: Release tax returns - POLITICO.com
> ...



Ha ha. So true. But he still understands that Romney's playing political Russian Roulette every time he stonewalls on the taxes issue.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Ooooh!  Thuggery!!!!
> 
> Time for someone to post the photo of the 3-member New Black Panther Party!



Since one of the 3 members is Eric Holder......


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 17, 2012)

ItsjustmeIthink said:


> LETS SEE WHERE BAIN 'N FRIENDS USUALLY SENDS ITS MONEY!
> 
> OpenSecrets.org Search
> 
> Search: Bain, then under 'Donors' tab click 'Occuptation/Employer', then read




the big bucks are going to "restore the future", a superpac for mitty.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Obama campaign blasts Romney New Hampshire ad as 'deceitful, dishonest' - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room



There's your excuse when Obama loses. You can say that Romney deceived America who really wanted 4 more years of utter failure by Obama, but was tricked by tricky Mitt....


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I don't recall any sitting president out campaigning a full two years from an election. 

And I understand how you guys like to avoid facts but he has had more fundraisers than the last five presidents combined.

The book, The Rise of the Presidents Permanent Campaign, by Brendan J. Doherty, gives figures to prove that Obama is more preoccupied with being re-elected than any other commander-in-chief of modern times.

Doherty found that Obama had held 104 fundraisers by March, compared to 94 held by Presidents Carter, Ronald Reagan, George Bush Sr., Bill Clinton and George W. Bush combined.

And since then, Obama has held another 20 fundraisers, bringing his total to 124. Carter held four re-election fundraisers in the 1980 campaign, Reagan zero in 1984, Bush Sr.19 in 1992, Clinton 14 in 1996 and George W. Bush 57 in 2004.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> we'll need to discuss this Baingate further. mittens hasn't cleared anything up.



I encourage you Bainthers® to continue and demand Mitt provide his birth certificate, um, I mean severance papers, until November.

It's a  winning issue for you, trust me.


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 17, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I don't recall any sitting president out campaigning a full two years from an election.



The election is in November, dummy. You're criticizing him for being in Texas RIGHT NOW. Not two years ago. Man you suck at this.



> And I understand how you guys like to avoid facts but he has had more fundraisers than the last five presidents combined.



So you support publicly funded elections then, right? You're for overturning Citizens United to get the money out of the system so the President doesn't have to campaign so heavily to keep up withe corrupt billionaire Casino Owners' donations the other side is getting, right?



> The book, The Rise of the Presidents Permanent Campaign, by Brendan J. Doherty, gives figures to prove that Obama is more preoccupied with being re-elected than any other commander-in-chief of modern times.



He's also the first President to serve in the post-Citizens United world, isn't he?


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 17, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I think it just burns him that the Prez would dare step foot in his state.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



This would be the first sitting President to have to deal with the results of "Citizen's United".


----------



## Zander (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 17, 2012)

Zander said:


>


----------



## Zander (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> hes not running on his grades. He's running on his successful record as president.



He's running on Ronald Reagan's presidential record? 



> Whats Romney done?



Run a successful and profitable business.

In fairness, Obama has run a nation into the ground, so I suppose there is some similarity.



> He borrowed _*TAXPAYER*_ money to "save" the Utah Olympics



Aren't the Olympics ALWAYS funded by taxpayer money?

Sure they are, but a little dishonesty is needed when demagogueing for your shameful party...



> and OUTSOURCED jobs to Burma to do it. He hides his wealth in foriegn countries to avoid paying his fair share of taxes. And he hides in France when his country is at war.



Hides in France, huh?

LOL, the shit you'll spew.




> Way to get behind the "patriot"



Romney has one job, stop the bleeding by getting Fucktard Obama out of office. Nothing else is expected of him.




> Heres some more from that "failed" presidency
> 
> 182 of President Obama's Accomplishments! With Citations! (The PCTC Blog) <----182 Obama accomplishments
> 
> ...



Really? The year he had a veto proof congress?

I'll be damned, that's as impressive as the 10.2% unemployment rate they created, working together....



> Though he is often cited as superior to Obama, President Lyndon Johnsons success rate in 1965 was only 93%



I agree that Johnson is the trailblazer for Obama.

How DID Johnson's reelection work out, BTW?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Yes, of course I am.



Yeah, but you'd vote for Obama if he raped a small boy on national TV and then cut his head off.

I'm just saying.



> Are you telling me that every candidate knows where every dollar comes from? Pfffffffffffttttttttttttt.



They know the big donors, the ones they'll be doing return favors for.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Yes, Romney Perjured Himself - The Dish | By Andrew Sullivan - The Daily Beast



I'll see your Andrew Sullivan and raise you an Ann Coulter, we need SOME credibility around here...


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yeah, but you'd vote for Obama if he raped a small boy on national TV and then cut his head off.
> 
> I'm just saying.



Wow. With hyperbole that bad you should be writing campaign ads for Crossroads GPS!



> They know the big donors, the ones they'll be doing return favors for.



You mean like casino owning billionaires who broke Federal laws about foreign bribes, Eunuch2008?

Inside The Investigation Of Leading Republican Money Man Sheldon Adelson


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Dot Com (Jul 17, 2012)

exactly Ravi


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 17, 2012)

I think if he released his tax returns, showing he paid NO taxes, sheltered ALL of his money offshore thus showing no faith in or respect for America

every single one of the bagger morons would break land speed records racing to the polls to still vote for him

and romney knows it, he is relying on his base's pure hate for America...hate for an America that includes Black people, Asian people, Gay people, Latino people, etc.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 17, 2012)

Mittens is toast - welcome to Tampa, August 27 - 30, 2012, is there still time for another Primary  ???


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 17, 2012)

/\ /\ hahahahahahahahaha! /\ /\  ". . . and raise you an Ann Coulter, we need SOME credibility around here . . ."

_Annie's fannies are so funny.  Hey, dude, that twat got fired from how many jobs, for wack?

National Review, MSNBC, fired, column dropped, from USA Today and more._

------------------

http://www.wonkette.com/447009/ann-coulter-police-should-fire-on-liberal-protesters-more-often

_Ann Coulter thinks the police were doing a great job, at Kent State University, when some undercover guy fired a round, starting a murderous volley, from the Ohio National Guard!

On the more serious side, *Unconsciouscornhole*, you and Ann Coulter suck moose-asshole._


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 17, 2012)

Liberal rag Wall Street Journal reports:

Republicans Step Up Calls for Romney to Release More Tax Returns - WSJ.com


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)

> *ROMNEY BACKER SNAPS: OBAMA SHOULD 'LEARN HOW TO BE AN AMERICAN' *
> 
> WASHINGTON -- In the span of one morning, top Mitt Romney surrogate John Sununu referred to President Obama as dumb and stupid, called the Chicago political culture from which he came "corrupt," brought up Obama's admitted use of marijuana as a kid in Hawaii, resurfaced the name of Tony Rezko -- the jailed financier with ties to Obama -- and then questioned the president's Americanness.



More: John Sununu: 'I Wish This President Would Learn How To Be An American'

So funny!  Looks like Team Obama has these wingnut clowns on the ropes!


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 17, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > *ROMNEY BACKER SNAPS: OBAMA SHOULD 'LEARN HOW TO BE AN AMERICAN' *
> >
> > WASHINGTON -- In the span of one morning, top Mitt Romney surrogate John Sununu referred to President Obama as dumb and stupid, called the Chicago political culture from which he came "corrupt," brought up Obama's admitted use of marijuana as a kid in Hawaii, resurfaced the name of Tony Rezko -- the jailed financier with ties to Obama -- and then questioned the president's Americanness.
> 
> ...



Yep, there it is!   He isnt an American because he wont act like a total piece of shit like Romney, these stupid bastards are going to start a god damn war...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 17, 2012)

This story has been debunked by CNN, NYT, and WaPo, yet people are still here talking about all the bad things Romney did while not running Bain.


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > *ROMNEY BACKER SNAPS: OBAMA SHOULD 'LEARN HOW TO BE AN AMERICAN' *
> >
> > WASHINGTON -- In the span of one morning, top Mitt Romney surrogate John Sununu referred to President Obama as dumb and stupid, called the Chicago political culture from which he came "corrupt," brought up Obama's admitted use of marijuana as a kid in Hawaii, resurfaced the name of Tony Rezko -- the jailed financier with ties to Obama -- and then questioned the president's Americanness.
> 
> ...



and in Pennsylvania today Romney was on message with Sununu, who btw backed off his despicable comments after being confronted, but not after having thrown it out there as red meat for the hateful right wingers -- in Pennsylvania today Romney said:

Romney told a Pittsburgh-area crowd that "he's ashamed" that Obama "hands out money to the businesses of campaign contributors."

This from a Vulture Capitalist who sold good paying American jobs to the lowest bidder, so his crony capitalist pals could make a few extra million dollars. 

How many hard working Americans lost their jobs because of Romney and his BAIN's greed, and along with those jobs went money for healthcare, education, home mortgage/rent payments?

Romney tries out new attack in Pennsylvania while Obama raises money in Texas - 7/17/2012 102 PM | Newser


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)

Romney's Tax Plan May Cost U.S. As Many As 800,000 Jobs: Report


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

ConservaDerrps said:


> Wow. With hyperbole that bad you should be writing campaign ads for Crossroads GPS!



If only that were hyperbole.

Sadly, with the Obamabots of your level, it's absolute fact.

It's party above everything with you.



> You mean like casino owning billionaires who broke Federal laws about foreign bribes, Eunuch2008?



You know what's really funny? You think cribbing Rati makes you appear clever...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)

Mitt Romney-Helmed Olympics Outsourced Uniforms To Burma


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

BreezeWood said:


> Mittens is toast - welcome to Tampa, August 27 - 30, 2012, is there still time for another Primary  ???



And Walker was recalled.....


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Nope.  Does Romney receive money from his company that outsources jobs.  You know, the one he was the sole owner of?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Yes.

It's very common.

Too bad the moron left doesn't know that.

You just want to keep screaming, "It can't be true", when it is.

I have never seen such a manifestation of public education fail as there is in this election.  Useful Idiots and Obama's timing for the first majority of Useful Idiots is prime.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 17, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Mitt Romney-Helmed Olympics Outsourced Uniforms To Burma



Why does Romney hate America?


----------



## ConservaDerrps (Jul 17, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney-Helmed Olympics Outsourced Uniforms To Burma
> ...



Why does Romney love Burma more than America?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 17, 2012)

*Obama has investments in companies that ship jobs overseas*

July 17, 2012 
234Comments 

Obama has investments in companies that ship jobs overseas | WashingtonExaminer.com


Well.........there goes the whole Obama Bain strategy..................




$450K worth.............


----------



## Si modo (Jul 17, 2012)

Three retards in a row?  Mustang, Derp, and Tuck?  Hat trick!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Why does Romney hate America?



Why are you mentally retarded?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Feel free to prove that it is common to be the sole stock holder and CEO and have no say in the running of the company. We both know it isn't common.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



maybe that fact went over Si's head  Won't be the first time.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 17, 2012)

> *McCain says he didn&#8217;t pass over Romney for Veep because of anything to do with taxes. *
> 
> McCain called the tax claims &#8220;outrageous&#8221; and &#8220;disgraceful&#8221; in an interview with Politico Tuesday.
> 
> John McCain: I Didn&#8217;t Pick Romney Because &#8216;Sarah Palin Was The Better Candidate&#8217; | TPM2012








Bain Capital sends the following statement:


_Mitt Romney left Bain Capital in February 1999 to run the Olympics and has had absolutely no involvement with the management or investment activities of the firm or with any of its portfolio companies since the day of his departure. Due to the sudden nature of Mr. Romney's departure, he remained the sole stockholder for a time while formal ownership was being documented and transferred to the group of partners who took over management of the firm in 1999.  Accordingly, Mr. Romney was reported in various capacities on SEC filings during this period."_


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

Romney on Tax Returns: &#8216;I&#8217;m Simply Not Enthusiastic about Giving Them Hundreds or Thousands of More Pages to Pick Through, Distort, and Lie About&#8217;

man, this Vulture Capitalist could bury the media with paperwork if only they'd release a few years more tax returns. Hundreds/thousands of pages?

wtf is in Romney's tax returns? McCain knows.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Give it up, Ravi!  Romney has done nothing to show that he is anti-American, anti-capitalist, anti-business, pro-big government, engaged in class warfare or any of the other things that Barack Hussein Obama is proud to be.

Obama is a goddamned Marxist!

Romney is an American!


----------



## Valerie (Jul 17, 2012)

TRUTH:  Romney on Tax Returns: 

*"I&#8217;m Simply Not Enthusiastic about Giving Them Hundreds or Thousands of More Pages to Pick Through, Distort, and Lie About"*





http://www.nationalreview.com/corne...astic-about-giving-them-hundreds-or-thousands


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

*McCain's outrageous and disgraceful attempt to lie for Romney*



Valerie said:


> > *McCain says he didnt pass over Romney for Veep because of anything to do with taxes. *
> >
> > McCain called the tax claims outrageous and disgraceful in an interview with Politico Tuesday.
> >
> ...



wow! I apologize. The Romney hacks and friends are the most unbiased source on this.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Feel free to prove that it is common to be the sole stock holder and CEO and have no say in the running of the company. We both know it isn't common.



Look, we all know that you're just a hack, but even someone who had a high school level introduction to business class knows that public (S) corporations are REQUIRED BY LAW to have a separate and distinct management team (professional managers) than the board. Closely held corporations and LLC's can blur these lines, yet best practice and the most common is to have the management team distinct from the principle owners.

You want to "get Romney" because Obama can't win based on his record, I get it. But what you stated is astoundingly absurd and ignorant. It's very common for stock holders to not run a company, and often mandatory.


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

Valerie posts without links. What is she hiding?



Valerie said:


> TRUTH:  Romney on Tax Returns:
> 
> 
> *"I&#8217;m Simply Not Enthusiastic about Giving Them Hundreds or Thousands of More Pages to Pick Through, Distort, and Lie About"*



Hundreds? Thousands of pages? 

wtf is in Romney's tax records? Shit his dad released 20 years worth.

_What is Romney hiding_, has become the question more than before. He truly lives in his own world. Every time he opens his mouth in his own defense he puts in another $1000 loafer.

The Nation I wonder why Valerie didn't link to the source?


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's very common for stock holders to not run a company, and often mandatory.



If that's true how did Romney run the company while he was s stock holder? Are you saying Romney lied about being a stock holder while he ran the company? I mean, it's mandatory, right?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)

Valerie said:


> TRUTH:  Romney on Tax Returns:
> 
> 
> *"Im Simply Not Enthusiastic about Giving Them Hundreds or Thousands of More Pages to Pick Through, Distort, and Lie About"*


If he can't stand the heat, why is he running for president?


----------



## Valerie (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > TRUTH:  Romney on Tax Returns:
> ...






Cute, but why do you keep putting words into Mitt's mouth...?





Now that he has Dems all twisted and atwittah, I suspect he will unfold things all in his own good time.  This stuff is just setting the stage for what's yet to come, IMO.


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > TRUTH:  Romney on Tax Returns:
> ...



Why do you hate Vulture Capitalists and their capitalist crony friends? They are job creators.


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Name an issue Romney has not spoken out of many sides of his mouth on. Romney's statements are confusing because he keeps changing what he says.


ROMNEY: Im actually gonna  Im not familiar precisely with exactly what I said, but I stand by what I said, whatever it was. Ill go back and take a look at what was said there.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 17, 2012)

every hour he waits to disclose, he's shedding voters.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Romney hate America?
> ...



I think you're projecting.

Aside from that, I just hate (and hence, can't help but mock) blatant lying and hypocrisy.  Romney's pandering to conservatives about his patriotic feelings and his great love for America while he obviously approved the outsourcing of the manufacture of USA Olympic wear has got to rank right UP there in that pantheon of pathetic people who pander to partisans. That's especially true considering that Romney claimed to have saved the 2002 Olympics (with taxpayer dollars by the way) while he was on a leave of absence from a company in which he was the sole shareholder when that very same company, Bain, was ALSO in the process of outsourcing American jobs.  That was a decision, I might add, in which Romney claimed he took no part.

Now, isn't it odd that both Romney AND Bain made the same decision to outsource jobs when Romney supposedly knew nothing about what was going on at Bain and supposedly took no active role in their management decisions?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dante said:


> If that's true how did Romney run the company while he was s stock holder? Are you saying Romney lied about being a stock holder while he ran the company? I mean, it's mandatory, right?



Only S Corporations prohibit majority stock holders from being part of management. Bain was an LLP at the time.

Where Rati jumped the shark was in her ignorant claim that it's unheard of for corporate owners to have no say in the daily operations of the business. 

Like Rati, you're a hack and couldn't pass an introduction to business class. You both are partisan buffoons who spew idiocy in hopes of "Getting Romney" with no concept of how ignorant you reveal yourselves to be. (No care either, you want to smear, nothing else.)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> If he can't stand the heat, why is he running for president?



Maybe he thought Josef Goebbels was dead?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mustang said:


> I think you're projecting.
> 
> Aside from that, I just hate (and hence, can't help but mock) blatant lying and hypocrisy.



An odd position for a blatant liar and hypocrite like you to take...



> Romney's pandering to conservatives about his patriotic feelings and his great love for America while he obviously approved the outsourcing of the manufacture of USA Olympic wear has got to rank right UP there in that pantheon of pathetic people who pander to partisans.



ROFL

Yeah, but Obama's "Jobs Czar" Jeffery Immelt outsourcing major GE Departments to China is just good business, right Hack?



> That's especially true considering that Romney claimed to have saved the 2002 Olympics (with taxpayer dollars by the way) while he was on a leave of absence from a company in which he was the sole shareholder when that very same company, Bain, was ALSO in the process of outsourcing American jobs.  That was a decision, I might add, in which Romney claimed he took no part.



And?

Obama claims that he was creating jobs while his Jobs czar (with taxpayer dollars by the way) was shipping jobs off to China. That was a decision, I might add, in which Obama claimed he took no part, Hack.



> Now, isn't it odd that both Romney AND Bain made the same decision to outsource jobs when Romney supposedly knew nothing about what was going on at Bain and supposedly took no active role in their management decisions?



Now, isn't odd that the man Obama named to get jobs in America was outsourcing to China?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)

A really good article, IMO...



> *Exclusive:* Mitt Romney cites independent fact-checkers to spare him from having to explain exactly what he did with Bain Capital after February 1999. But those fact-checkers are acting less like impartial journalists and more like argumentative lawyers covering Romneys political flanks, writes Robert Parry.



Much More: The Romney Fact-Checking Scandal | Consortiumnews


----------



## Listening (Jul 17, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> A really good article, IMO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course it is.  It somehow takes the stench out of his ass and allows you to breath easier.

Is your stupidity your choice or were you dropped on your head when you were young ?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Now, isn't odd that the man Obama named to get jobs in America was outsourcing to China?





If i thought for one minute you would have the same attitude towards the entire republiklan party who not only outsources but protects tax credits for doing so, if I thought for one minute you were not just a lying  sack of hypocritical rightwing bile filth, I might agree with you...

well, to be fair i have not read much of your posts, but this is another example of why criticizing Obama from the right (do you know what that means?) as opposed to from the left, is pure bigotry and ignorance...

do you understand why?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)

Listening said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > A really good article, IMO...
> ...



Thank you!  It's ignorant wingnut retards like you that will keep Obama in the White House.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)

> When the Religious Right first rose to prominence in the 1980s, its main opposition came from those who were quick to argue that social conservatives had no monopoly on religion, that liberals and moderates could be religious too. While of course true, this approach proved largely ineffective, as the influence of religious fundamentalists has only seemed to grow with each election cycle.
> 
> In recent years, however, a new group of Americans has stepped forward to challenge the Christian Right. A secular movement, fueled by the country's millions of long-overlooked nonbelievers, represents a powerful and previously unseen opposition to the political agenda of religious conservatives.



More: David Niose: 9 Great Nonbelievers In U.S. History


----------



## Mustang (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're projecting.
> ...



That all ya got?

Here's a hint for you.  When a magician engages in misdirection, he always has a trick (the reason why you're watching in the first place) to go along with it.  You're only half way there.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 17, 2012)

nonbelievers, oh my...how did we survive someone who didnt believe in the invisible man in the sky, who was always broke  LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 17, 2012)

Dante said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It's very common for stock holders to *not *run a company, and often mandatory.
> ...



Learn to read dickweed.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > If that's true how did Romney run the company while he was s stock holder? Are you saying Romney lied about being a stock holder while he ran the company? I mean, it's mandatory, right?
> ...


Mitt was sole owner AND CEO. Try again.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)

Obama Campaign Goes For The Jugular On Romney's Taxes (VIDEO)

Obama for America TV Ad: "Makes You Wonder" - YouTube


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2012)

Finally the Democrats are fighting back.

The forces of Darkness are strong, but we can beat them.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I think its really easy for someone to click a link and paypal some cash to a candidate.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



The golf course...the other meeting room.

Do you have any idea how much business is done on a daily basis on golf courses? 

Please try to keep up.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Its called being on the campaign trail. Every incumbent running for re-election does this. And you know that, dont you? We are not as all as stupid as you.

move on to the next irrelevant innane stupidity based  attack please


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I dont recall any party ever declaring that their number one political priority was denying the just elected President a second term before.

Seems youre pissed off that the man had the foresight to begin working on his campaign two years AFTER Romney began working on his.  And the President is obviously still better prepared.

Move on to your next stupidity based attack please.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 17, 2012)

what did mcconnel say again, that his party would do nothing else but try and destroy the sitting prez of the united states

see why i call them terrorists!


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ConservaDerrps said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Romney Perjured Himself - The Dish | By Andrew Sullivan - The Daily Beast
> ...




I agree.

And we all know how Coulter feels about romney dont we?


Coulter: Run Chris Christie or we&#8217;ll lose in 2012 » The Right Scoop -


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

Valerie said:


> > *McCain says he didnt pass over Romney for Veep because of anything to do with taxes. *
> >
> > McCain called the tax claims outrageous and disgraceful in an interview with Politico Tuesday.
> >
> ...




I love this. Out of the frying pan and into the fire.

McCain didnt pick Romney because SARAH PALIN is better than him! LOL!!!!

OMG!!! How can ANYONE not laugh at that???


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)

REPORT: Biggest Donor To Romney And GOP Did Business With Chinese Mob | ThinkProgress

Romney Says He Sympathizes With Struggling Middle Class Workers, But His Policies Would Make Them Worse Off | ThinkProgress

Romney Campaign: Obama Can't Create Jobs 'Because He Spent His Early Years In Hawaii Smoking Something' | ThinkProgress

Top Romney Surrogate: Investing In Green Energy Is Turning America Into The Soviet Union | ThinkProgress


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




Except his entire time as a liberal Governor of Massechusets.

Which is why he is running on his BAIN record instead of his record as Governor.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > If that's true how did Romney run the company while he was s stock holder? Are you saying Romney lied about being a stock holder while he ran the company? I mean, it's mandatory, right?
> ...



Sole stock holder, Cheif Executive Officer AND Chairman of the Board.

You show me ONE company NOT run by Mitt Romney in which one person holds ALL three positions and has NO SAY in the day to day operations. 

Just one.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



AND Chairman. He held all three positions.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 17, 2012)

come clean Robmoney!!! (R)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mustang said:


> That all ya got?



No, but holding a mirror up to your bullshit is appropriate for the situation.



> Here's a hint for you.  When a magician engages in misdirection, he always has a trick (the reason why you're watching in the first place) to go along with it.  You're only half way there.



So you Bainthers® are trying to trick voters by lying about Romney?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)

Did GOP Money Man Sheldon Adelson Violate the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act? | Mother Jones


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt was sole owner AND CEO. Try again.



And?

He turned operational management over to others so he could manage the Olympics.

Despite your mindless hackery, it's pretty common.


----------



## Dante (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > If that's true how did Romney run the company while he was s stock holder? Are you saying Romney lied about being a stock holder while he ran the company? I mean, it's mandatory, right?
> ...



au contraire, if Dante studied for a exam, he'd ace it. Dante likes exams/tests. 

Dante was never arguing about anyone's business acumen or anyone's grasp of financial details. Dante only wants to know what Romney is hiding and why he's hiding whatever it is he is hiding. 

_"I'm actually gonna  I'm not familiar precisely with exactly what I said, but I stand by what I said, whatever it was. I'll go back and ..."_ - Willard Mitt Romney


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Sole stock holder, Cheif Executive Officer AND Chairman of the Board.



Oh my gawd....

That's, um - uh - meaningless.

So what?



> You show me ONE company NOT run by Mitt Romney in which one person holds ALL three positions and has NO SAY in the day to day operations.
> 
> Just one.



Master Serve Corporation.  Owner plays Golf all day (and races go carts.)

Dude, millions of companies have that structure. Owner incorporated with an LLC to protect assets, worked for years building the business, moves on to other interests leaving someone else to manage it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> come clean Robmoney!!! (R)



About being born in Kenya?

Bainthers® demand the truthiness!


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Sole stock holder, Cheif Executive Officer AND Chairman of the Board.
> ...



LINKS! I said SHOW...not name. SHOW.

You dont get to just throw out a random name. LINKS. Evidence PROVING your claims.

You got any?

cause I posted the SEC filings. Ive got PROOF of my statements. Youve provided NOTHING contradicting those claims but baseless attacks on other posters. Get some evidence and provide it.

Im prolly the ONE person you could get to change his position on this forum, but youve yet to give me a single piece of actual evidence to do so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> LINKS!



So common it is that I brought up a guy I ride the train with.

Sorry, that's a "prove water is wet" game.



> You dont get to just throw out a random name. LINKS. Evidence PROVING your claims.
> 
> You got any?
> 
> cause I posted the SEC filings. Ive got PROOF of my statements.



You've got SEC filings showing that every CEO of an LLC or LLP exerts direct operational control?

ROFL

Of course you do, sparky...



> Youve provided NOTHING contradicting those claims but baseless attacks on other posters. Get some evidence and provide it.
> 
> Im prolly the ONE person you could get to change his position on this forum, but youve yet to give me a single piece of actual evidence to do so.



Dude, millions of companies have that structure. Owner incorporated with an LLC to protect assets, worked for years building the business, moves on to other interests leaving someone else to manage it.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > LINKS!
> ...



MILLIONS...but you cant provide evidence for ONE? 

*In other words, youre an empty gun.* Shooting blanks. A mouth with no muscle. Lame.

NEXT...someone with an actual brain this time please!


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Bain Capital...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)

> Top money and politics researchers discover that the FEC is quietly deleting information on fat-cat funders.



Revealed: Key Files on Big-Ticket Political Donations Vanish at Federal Election Commission | News & Politics | AlterNet


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 17, 2012)

this has gone on long enough  PRODUCE THE TAX-RETURNS!!!


----------



## EriktheRed (Jul 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > > *McCain says he didnt pass over Romney for Veep because of anything to do with taxes. *
> ...



Did anyone actually ask him if he thinks the Mittster oughtta release those tax records he said weren't the reason for choosing him?


----------



## Zander (Jul 17, 2012)

Mitt will release the tax returns, once they are filed.  Meanwhile the peanut gallery continues to try and distract. Priceless.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2012)

We're MUCH more interested in the ones he ALREADY filed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 17, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean 1999, don't you?
> ...



So you are admitting you don't have a logical answer to my very sensible question, then?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > LINKS!
> ...



Not below 0 degrees centigrade it isn't.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 17, 2012)

You know.............I'm pretty sure that Uncensored doesn't know of any power structure like that in any company.

But............then again..............it's the Trump strategy, saying something stupid, and then saying that "people" share the same view, no names, just the word "people".


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.............I'm pretty sure that Uncensored doesn't know of any power structure like that in any company.
> 
> But............then again..............it's the Trump strategy, saying something stupid, and then saying that "people" share the same view, no names, just the word "people".



exactly. An empty gun.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know.............I'm pretty sure that Uncensored doesn't know of any power structure like that in any company.
> ...



An empty gun strategy is a pretty piss poor one.  Even Barney Fife carried 1 bullet.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


You must have supported Bush - if you've nothing to hide.....


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

Si modo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



So his assessment stands...no logical answer to his sensible question.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



_No, *GayPinhead* doesn't have a logical answer, to any questions, just deflection.

But one of Meat's former Bain colleagues had an answer, since he was a Bain exec, who had to report, directly to W. Meat Obamney._

_The reason wingpunks want the President's transcripts is Meat happens to have made valedictorian, of Young U.  Meat then got into a combined Harvard program, which graduated Meat, with both an MBA and an LLD.

But wingpunks are fucktards, and Meat starts thinking he can get away, with all kinds of shit, on anybody's watch.  THAT is why he is a liar, who is in more trouble, than when he was mean to his dog or those kids in prep school, over hiding his tax returns, since they likely show a lot of details, about his lying to the SEC and all of us.

He has his fucktards all ranting up a shitload, for getting the President's transcripts, since no way did black Obamney beat white Obamney, at raw grades.  White Obamney learned more about bullshit, than did most people.

When white Obamney was Governor Meat, he let it be known global warming was causing climate change, and he kept this up, for a couple of years, until the time came, for him to enter into a long-planned carbon reduction agreement, but Meat got cold feet.

What can you say?  Meat's former Bain colleague Marc B. Wolpow explains, he reported directly, to W. Meat Obamney, 2002.  Meat is this go-for-it LIAR, since he knows his toads are all sociopathic liars and weasels, so he ducked on global warming and healthcare and womens' rights and anything else he used to support, and now, he's a FLOPSIE!  

Meat's toads wouldn't have him, any other way._

... former executive, Mark B. Wolpow, says: ''I reported directly to Mitt Romney ... '' - Democratic Underground

And a former executive, Mark B. Wolpow, says: 

I reported directly to Mitt Romney . . . You cant be CEO of Bain Capital and say, `I really dont know what my guys were doing, Mr. Wolpow said of Mr. Romney role at the company during his leave. 

---------------------

Bain 1999 Press Release Heralded Romney&#8217;s &#8220;Part-Time Leave Of Absence&#8221; « Alan Colmes' Liberaland

Bain Capital wanted its clients to know that Mitt Romney wasnt leaving the company when he went to the Olympics, as Romney now claims was the case.

The press release, which was obtained through a simple Nexis searchappears to contradict claims by both Romney and Bain that he had no involvement in the companys day-to-day operations after February 11, 1999.

In his most recent financial disclosure form, Romney said he had retired from the firm in February of 1999. Since February 11, 1999, the document states, Mr. Romney has not had any active role with any Bain Capital entity and has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way.

According to this press release, however, Romney was the firms part-time CEO at least through July of 1999, contradicting the Romney campaigns claim that SEC filings listing him as the firms CEO and sole owner were simply a quirk in the law.

And a former executive, Mark B. Wolpow, says:

I reported directly to Mitt Romney . . . You cant be CEO of Bain Capital and say, `I really dont know what my guys were doing, Mr. Wolpow said of Mr. Romney role at the company during his leave.

-----------------------

Romney's Bain story unraveling quickly - The Maddow Blog

Back in 2002 when he was running for Governor of Massachusetts, Mitt Romney and his aides had no problem admitting he retained his position as CEO of Bain Capital after 1999. Press articles from the time describe how Mr. Romney was on a "leave of absence" after 1999 and had not fully cut ties with the private equity firm. [...]

Mr. Romney being on a "leave of absence" would explain the discrepancy and it doesn't mean he played any role in managing the company, however, according to at least one former Bain Capital executive, during a prior leave of absence, Mr. Romney still remained in a very active role with the company.

In 2002, a Boston Globe article quoted a former Bain Capital executive named Marc B. Wolpow who said Mr. Romney remained in a very active role at Bain Capital while he was supposedly on a leave of absence for his Senate race. Wolpow specifically said of Romney's role, "I reported directly to Mitt Romney.... You can't be CEO of Bain Capital and say, 'I really don't know what my guys were doing,'"

Daily Kos' Jed Lewison, meanwhile, highlights a Bain press release from July 1999 -- several months after Romney claims to have given up his role at the firm -- that describes Romney as being on "a part-time leave of absence" to work on the Olympics. What's more, Dave Weigel notes Bain materials that said Romney would continue to have "input on investment and key personnel decisions" after his alleged departure.

Making matters slightly worse, the Huffington Post has a report this afternoon, noting a federal disclosure form Romney filed in August 2011 that said Romney, after February 1999, "has not had any active role with any Bain Capital entity and has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way." The article added, "That is false."

And making matters worse still, BuzzFeed has published a 2000 document, uncovered by our pal James Carter, that identifies Romney as being "principally engaged in the business of serving as sole stockholder of BCI VI, Inc. (Bain Capital Investors VI)" -- materials signed by Romney that clearly contradict other disclosure forms filed with the FEC. (Update: By "other disclosure forms filed with the FEC," I mean materials like these.)

The challenge, then, becomes figuring out which entity Romney was lying to: the SEC, the FEC, voters, or some combination thereof? Given the contradictions, and the fact that Romney's version of events clearly don't add up, his stories can't all be truthful.

---------------------

_The wingpunks who can't spell have made Meat their boss, like those empty-headed, naked zombies made Keannu Reeves their daddy, in CONSTANTINE.

Donald Trump has called, for the President's transcripts.  WTF are they gonna do, with THOSE?  Do black Obamney's school antics compare, with those, of the awesome MEAT?  I think not!

Does Donald Trump SUCK?  He sure does!  It isn't time for the President to reveal school records!  It's time for Meat Obamney, to reveal, why he is a LYING LIAR, with his pants on fire, going LIE-LIE-LIE-LIE-LIE-LIE-LIE, like it's a fucking chorus, to a song._

Trump: Romney Shouldn&#8217;t Turn Over Tax Records Until Obama Turns Over College Records « Alan Colmes' Liberaland


----------



## Vidi (Jul 17, 2012)

bob,

have you considered the fact that your message gets lost in the crazy?


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 17, 2012)

Zander said:


> Mitt will release the tax returns, once they are filed.  Meanwhile the peanut gallery continues to try and distract. Priceless.



_Sure, Meat's gonna whip out 1999 through 2009, just because we want him to.

Teeheehee, "once they are filed."  Do ya think?  If they weren't filed, the IRS would BBQ Mr. W. Meat Obamney, right away.

Meanwhile, Marc Wolpow reported directly, to W. Meat Obamney, CEO of Bain Capital.

Unusual?  No.  But Marc was a Bain exec, 2002.  Doink!_


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 17, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> onecut39 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Not to mention the F&F docs. Whatcha hidin' Bobo?


----------



## Toro (Jul 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> You mean 1999, don't you?
> 
> But to the point, I find it laughable that Romney would remain the CEO, Sole Owner of Bain up until 2002, with millions of his own dollars and billions of other people's money invested in it, during a time period where the international economy was in a state of free fall, (as it was in 2000-2002) and his excuse was, "Well, I wasn't involved in it all. It was those other guys.  I was in Salt Lake City designing the Downhill Course.  Really!"
> 
> ...



It's true, hater.

Of course, you wished harm on the daughter of the employee Mitt was trying to find when he shut down the firm to look for her, so you ain't exactly a source of unbiased objectivity.


----------



## Toro (Jul 17, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt will release the tax returns, once they are filed.  Meanwhile the peanut gallery continues to try and distract. Priceless.
> ...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You asked 2 questions, not one, which bit of idiocy do you want answered first?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


If Obama really went to any higher education institution, then he would release his transcripts.

If Obama has nothing to hide in Fast and Furious, he would dissolve his unlawful EO.

Etc.

Good thingthe Founders never had the "if he had nothing to hide" mentality so that our inherent rights protecting us from illegal search and seizure are maintained, uless that's another inherent right Obama wants to violate.

In summarry, there is no logical answer to an illogical question.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 18, 2012)

Currently Bain Capital is going to outsource a lot of jobs in IL to China.

Wonder if Mittens is gonna stand up to China (like he said he would) and tell Bain to keep the jobs here?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 18, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Currently Bain Capital is going to outsource a lot of jobs in IL to China.
> 
> Wonder if Mittens is gonna stand up to China (like he said he would) and tell Bain to keep the jobs here?


You ARE aware that Obama's "stimulus" program funded several employers who created more jobs off shore and few on shore, right?

See, I don't really obsess too much about off shore and on shore...it's just the way it is with a globalized economy.  The USA cannot compete in many areas.

Regardless, when I have to pay for it - pay for creating jobs off shore?  Ah, that's another story.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 18, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Currently Bain Capital is going to outsource a lot of jobs in IL to China.
> 
> Wonder if Mittens is gonna stand up to China (like he said he would) and tell Bain to keep the jobs here?



 Doubtful, very very doubtful.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 18, 2012)

Si modo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



I did support Bush. Both times, because the alternatives were so awful. 

And this time I'll support Obama because the alternatives are so awful.  

But most elections are usually the choice between a giant douche and a turd sandwich.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 18, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Currently Bain Capital is going to outsource a lot of jobs in IL to China.
> ...



The sad thing is you actually believe that shit.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt was sole owner AND CEO. Try again.
> ...


That might be common, but having no say so in a company you totally own and are CEO of is very uncommon. Not to mention stupid.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Funny, you keep saying it's uncommon, but several have shown you it is not.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 18, 2012)

_Gosh, I guess instead of retiring "retroactively," as Ed Gillespie Bunker described, Meat must have retired, by going back to the future, in the Michael J. FoxNews method.

Meat got $100,000 a year, he attended meetings, he was sole owner and CEO, until 2002, and he had an executive report directly to him.

W. Meat (white) Obamney won't release his tax returns, 1999 through 2009, when he was contracted in some way, to Bain, until Feb. 11, 2009.

The National Review, George Will, etc. say Meat should release his returns, NOW.  Newt Gingrich told him he'd have to release the returns, during the Republican debates.  I guess you weren't there.

Just how does that look, right-wing veggie-vadges?  Eat shit, flop over, like you just discovered star-gazing, and fart at the moon!_


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _Gosh, I guess instead of retiring "retroactively," as Ed Gillespie Bunker described, Meat must have retired, by going back to the future, in the Michael J. FoxNews method.
> 
> Meat got $100,000 a year, he attended meetings, he was sole owner and CEO, until 2002, and he had an executive report directly to him.
> 
> ...



How about Obama releasing his college records and Holder releasing all he has on "Fast and Furious"?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.............I'm pretty sure that Uncensored doesn't know of any power structure like that in any company.
> 
> But............then again..............it's the Trump strategy, saying something stupid, and then saying that "people" share the same view, no names, just the word "people".



You know..... I'm pretty sure you'll say anything that you think will smear the hated opposition, regardless of whether there is any truth to it.

Do you even know what an LLC or LLP is? 

Put it this way, I start a car wash. Now there is inherent risk in a car wash, I or an employee could damage a car. Under the law, I'm liable for the damage. So I risk everything I own by having a business. This severely limits the willingness of people to take such a risk on top of all the other risks in business.

So many states have allowed small business to limit liability so that their personal assets are safe.

So I create a limited liability corporation for my car wash. I work 20 years and have enough assets that I can retire. I could sell the business, but I kind of like the income from it. So I have someone else manage it while I go off on cruises and golf.

It happens EVERY fucking day.

Look, I know you guys are just partisan hacks, you say what you do to promote your party. But sometimes what you post is SO FUCKING STUPID that it demands a response.

This is one of those times.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> That might be common, but having no say so in a company you totally own and are CEO of is very uncommon. Not to mention stupid.



Sure hack.

Every majority stock holder of every LLC and LLP exerts direct operational control on a daily basis - because you need them too for your partisan idiocy.


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 18, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> this has gone on long enough  PRODUCE THE TAX-RETURNS!!!



And if they're perfectly clean you'll just pout about his income.


He can't win with you Obamabots, so it's pointless if he releases them or not.


I don't like Romney and I could care less about this.  It's just entertaining watching you kids pretend this stance of yours is principled in the least when everyone knows your motives are purely motivated by partisan interests.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2012)

Oops...



> *Mitt Romney's 2010 Tax Disclosure Missing Key Documents*
> 
> WASHINGTON -- Mitt Romney has not released his full tax records from 2010, including key documentation connected to his Swiss bank account.
> 
> Although President Barack Obama and an increasing number of Republican politicians have called on Romney to release tax returns from years prior to 2010, the public criticism has so far failed to note that Romney has not disclosed all of his tax documents for 2010 itself -- the only year for which the GOP presidential nominee has presented any final tax forms.



More: Mitt Romney Taxes For 2010 Not Fully Disclosed


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Oops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's time you called the IRS.  Have you done that yet?


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Feel free to show that it is not common.


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 18, 2012)

This whole Romney tax return bashing is much like obammy's recent business bashing.  Inexperienced and envious morons making stupid claims about business.   Well done, libbies.   Now go collect your paycheck from those businesses whose structure you are so familiar with.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Feel free to show that it is not common.



Rati flings shit. 

Rati does NOT make rational arguments or support claims.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to show that it is not common.
> ...



You whine worse than Romney.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mustang said:


> You whine worse than Romney.



I'm sure that somewhere inside a drug induced stupor, that makes sense....


----------



## Mustang (Jul 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > You whine worse than Romney.
> ...



So, you understand it!  Good.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mustang said:


> So, you understand it!  Good.



If I did, I'd be voting Obama.

And I assure you, I'm not voting for the fucktard.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > So, you understand it!  Good.
> ...



self hate is a bad deal for you , son...try a little self realization, read a book etc


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



No several have SAID that its common. Ive yet to see a single link proving that fact.

Just because the mob all repeats the same falsehood doesnt make it true.


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


>




Your picture is very funny because its absolutely true.

Steve Jobs didnt build it. Steve Wozniak did.

Proof that giants dont do it alone.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> bobgnote said:
> 
> 
> > _Gosh, I guess instead of retiring "retroactively," as Ed Gillespie Bunker described, Meat must have retired, by going back to the future, in the Michael J. FoxNews method.
> ...



As soon as Obama says he should be President because he got straight A's in college, he should release his school records. Until then, its a false equililency.

As far as fast and furious goes? Well, there I pretty much agree with you.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 18, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



yeah, sort of the point.

"on your own"

you had help.

you did not do it alone.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know.............I'm pretty sure that Uncensored doesn't know of any power structure like that in any company.
> ...



No. Its not. And no matter how many different stories you want to make up without ANY PROOF WHATSOEVER, just because YOu say so doesnt make it true. Youre an empty gun.

A business owner is still in the loop. They still make decisions about the running of the business. ESPECIALLY if they are listed as the CEO.

Ive got managers at my businesses. They run things when Im not there, but Ive ALWAYS got an eye on whats happening in them and Im ALWAYS close enough to the action to be sure Ive got my veto power intact.

Nothing big happens without my say so. No way Romney is listed on the SEC filings as the CEO and hes not making some decisions.

If he is, then he's not doing the job he was being paid to do and THAT means he shouldnt be president.

No matter how YOU want to spin it, both scenarios point to someone who shouldnt be President.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to show that it is not common.
> ...



Hey empty gun, care to support your claims? Whiney ass hypocrite.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 18, 2012)

Boehner: "This is not about the tax returns, this is about the economy," _whereupon the House Speaker walked out of his press conference.

People who own foreign banks accounts ARE REQUIRED to release documentation, to the IRS, which W. Meat Obamney has not yet done.

Can Meat stand up, to an audit OR to public opinion?  I don't think so.  This January, the Huffington Post reported, how Meat's returns were irregular:_

Mitt Romney Tax Returns Released: Paid Just 13.9% Rate In 2010, Had Swiss Bank Account

Mitt Romney's Money: Candidate Will Amend Financial Disclosures Released In August

_The same story keeps coming up, since Newt Gingrich was unsuccessful, at getting Meat to whip out his returns, for the Republican primaries, so NOW, we get to see, if Meat can keep suspending us, all the way toward turkey day:_

MEMO: 12 Things We Could Learn From Previous Romney Tax Returns | American Bridge PAC



> Below are 12 questions that Mitt Romney needs to answer by releasing his previous years&#8217; tax returns.
> Romney Paid A 13.9 Percent Tax Rate In 2010 On $21.7 Million In Income. According to Bloomberg, Romney &#8220;earned $21.6 million in 2010 and paid 13.9 percent of that amount in income taxes, using the preferential rate on investment income and charitable deductions to pay a smaller share of his earnings than top wage earners typically do. The former private-equity executive and Massachusetts governor earned more than half of his income from capital gains and dividends, which are taxed at a top rate of 15 percent, rather than the 35 percent top rate for ordinary income. [&#8230;] Romney&#8217;s income puts him near the very top of U.S. taxpayers.&#8221; [BusinessWeek, Bloomberg, 01/24/12 ]
> Romney Held Much More Funds in Foreign Accounts in Previous Years Than He Did in 2010 And 2011. According to Mitt Romney&#8217;s 2011 estimated taxes, he paid $67,173 in foreign taxes in 2010. However, he also discloses that in 2005, he paid $333,149 in foreign taxes; paid $276,386 in 2006; $275,288 in 2007; and $151,015 in 2008. [Romney 2011 Tax Estimate , page 81]
> Additionally: Romney failed to disclose IRS form TD-F 90-22. Holders of foreign bank accounts are required to complete this form and submit it separate from their tax returns. Romney opted not to disclose the form.
> ...



Mitt Romney Taxes For 2010 Not Fully Disclosed



> The Romney campaign did not respond to HuffPost's request to view the document.
> 
> Tax experts say it is almost certain that Romney did file the form, known as a Report on Foreign Bank and Financial Accounts, or "FBAR" in accountant slang. The penalty for not filing an FBAR can be severe, and the IRS would have expected to receive the form since Romney listed the Swiss bank account on his tax return. Listing the account on his tax return and then failing to file the subsequent FBAR would have been asking for a hefty fine, and would probably have heightened IRS scrutiny of prior tax filings.
> 
> ...



Romney&#8217;s 2010 Tax Return Lacks Disclosure on Swiss Bank Account | FDL News Desk


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 18, 2012)

Boehner: "This is not about the tax returns, this is about the economy," _whereupon the House Speaker walked out of his press conference.

People who own foreign banks accounts ARE REQUIRED to release documentation, to the IRS, which W. Meat Obamney has not yet done.

Can Meat stand up, to an audit OR to public opinion?  I don't think so.  This January, the Huffington Post reported, how Meat's returns were irregular:_

Mitt Romney Tax Returns Released: Paid Just 13.9% Rate In 2010, Had Swiss Bank Account

Mitt Romney's Money: Candidate Will Amend Financial Disclosures Released In August

_The same story keeps coming up, since Newt Gingrich was unsuccessful, at getting Meat to whip out his returns, for the Republican primaries, so NOW, we get to see, if Meat can keep suspending us, all the way toward turkey day:_

MEMO: 12 Things We Could Learn From Previous Romney Tax Returns | American Bridge PAC



> Below are 12 questions that Mitt Romney needs to answer by releasing his previous years tax returns.
> Romney Paid A 13.9 Percent Tax Rate In 2010 On $21.7 Million In Income. According to Bloomberg, Romney earned $21.6 million in 2010 and paid 13.9 percent of that amount in income taxes, using the preferential rate on investment income and charitable deductions to pay a smaller share of his earnings than top wage earners typically do. The former private-equity executive and Massachusetts governor earned more than half of his income from capital gains and dividends, which are taxed at a top rate of 15 percent, rather than the 35 percent top rate for ordinary income. [] Romneys income puts him near the very top of U.S. taxpayers. [BusinessWeek, Bloomberg, 01/24/12 ]
> Romney Held Much More Funds in Foreign Accounts in Previous Years Than He Did in 2010 And 2011. According to Mitt Romneys 2011 estimated taxes, he paid $67,173 in foreign taxes in 2010. However, he also discloses that in 2005, he paid $333,149 in foreign taxes; paid $276,386 in 2006; $275,288 in 2007; and $151,015 in 2008. [Romney 2011 Tax Estimate , page 81]
> Additionally: Romney failed to disclose IRS form TD-F 90-22. Holders of foreign bank accounts are required to complete this form and submit it separate from their tax returns. Romney opted not to disclose the form.
> ...



Mitt Romney Taxes For 2010 Not Fully Disclosed



> The Romney campaign did not respond to HuffPost's request to view the document.
> 
> Tax experts say it is almost certain that Romney did file the form, known as a Report on Foreign Bank and Financial Accounts, or "FBAR" in accountant slang. The penalty for not filing an FBAR can be severe, and the IRS would have expected to receive the form since Romney listed the Swiss bank account on his tax return. Listing the account on his tax return and then failing to file the subsequent FBAR would have been asking for a hefty fine, and would probably have heightened IRS scrutiny of prior tax filings.
> 
> ...



Romney&#8217;s 2010 Tax Return Lacks Disclosure on Swiss Bank Account | FDL News Desk


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 18, 2012)

i read about the correlation of  "crazy" vs "cat avatar"

that surely is topped by "bat shit crazy" vs "yoda avatar"


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > bobgnote said:
> ...



Nope, it's not a false equivalency.  His supporters keep telling us how smart he is.  Prove it.


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

How come the left doesn't want to discuss the issues?  The left doesn't want to discuss the fact that Obama's "Jobs Council" hasn't met in 6 months, yet he's had time to attend 106 fund raisers.  

Any comments?


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> How come the left doesn't want to discuss the issues?  The left doesn't want to discuss the fact that Obama's "Jobs Council" hasn't met in 6 months, yet he's had time to attend 106 fund raisers.
> 
> Any comments?




You want to discuss issues?

Like negative job growth turned around to 4.3 million new private sector jobs? You want to discuss the repealing of Dont Ask Dont Tell? You want to discuss the Lily Ledbetter Act? The ending of the war in Iraq? The killing of Osama Bin Laden? Which issue do you want to discuss?

Im game for pretty much any REAL issue. Because on the ISSUES, Obama wins every time. 

Lets discuss them rationally and see.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...




derp


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



He won the Presidency and created 4.3 million private sector jobs whereas the last president had negative job growth. One is NOT selected as PRESIDENT of the Harvard aw Review if one is a dummy.

http://www.boston.com/news/politics/2008/articles/1990/02/15/a_law_review_breakthrough/

Seems pretty smart. At least smart enough to do the job that was asked of him. 

Next issue?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 18, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Hell, Obama could have been the President of the Harvard Law Review, an amazingly prestigious position that only very successful and smart people achieve, and they still would ask what his qualifications are...




wait


----------



## Wehrwolfen (Jul 18, 2012)

I find it a little ironic that the current CEO of Bain is a close friend of Obama, who bundled hundreds and thousands of dollar for Oblamer and has outsourced thousands of jobs from the U.S.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 18, 2012)

Wehrwolfen said:


> I find it a little ironic that the current CEO of Bain is a close friend of Obama, who bundled hundreds and thousands of dollar for Oblamer and has outsourced thousands of jobs from the U.S.



i find it interesting there are so many disgusting racists still in this country


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 18, 2012)

Wehrwolfen said:


> I find it a little ironic that the current CEO of Bain is a close friend of Obama, who bundled hundreds and thousands of dollar for Oblamer and has outsourced thousands of jobs from the U.S.




wehrwolfen?

retard detected.

even "armed" with the latest talking points.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 18, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Wehrwolfen said:
> 
> 
> > I find it a little ironic that the current CEO of Bain is a close friend of Obama, who bundled hundreds and thousands of dollar for Oblamer and has outsourced thousands of jobs from the U.S.
> ...





Looks like USMB finds YOU disgusting, eh?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> How come the left doesn't want to discuss the issues?  The left doesn't want to discuss the fact that Obama's "Jobs Council" hasn't met in 6 months, yet he's had time to attend 106 fund raisers.
> 
> Any comments?



were you born stupid and racist or did someone do something bad to you?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 18, 2012)

Valerie said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Wehrwolfen said:
> ...




now that is a cheap shot.

the rep system is broken.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 18, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...




I'm frugal..what can I say?


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



He is selected as President of Harvard Law Review if it fits with Affirmative Action.  Show us his college grades and papers if he's so smart.


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > How come the left doesn't want to discuss the issues?  The left doesn't want to discuss the fact that Obama's "Jobs Council" hasn't met in 6 months, yet he's had time to attend 106 fund raisers.
> ...



LOL.  Thanks.  That's all we needed.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



^hey vidi, that's why you don't engage those silly motherfuckers in a serious way.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Show me where he has campaigned on his college grades. Romney is running on his Bain record ( interstingly enough NOT his record as Governor of Mass. Have you figured out why? )

I thought you wanted to talk about actual issues? are you going to do that now or just keep repeating the same nonsense over and over like another empty gun?



Next issue.


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Wehrwolfen said:
> 
> 
> > I find it a little ironic that the current CEO of Bain is a close friend of Obama, who bundled hundreds and thousands of dollar for Oblamer and has outsourced thousands of jobs from the U.S.
> ...



What a damn dumb ass.  Nothing racist here.  You're a damn loser.  Grow the hell up, dumb ass.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 18, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Yeah, that is why I say I am not here to discuss anything with them, they are all racists or bigots (if they are themselves a minority they cant be a racist but can be a bigot), they are wrong about absolutely everything and nothing they say here is ever reasonable or based in reality

nothing

I am here to make fun of them and try, maybe a little, to embarrass them into acting human


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Romney didn't make Bain an issue.  Here is an issue.....Obama's Jobs Council hasn't met for 6 months, yet Obama has attended 106 fundraisers in that time.  Any comment?


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



So any American who criticizes this President is a racist and a bigot.  You're very ill.  Tell me, when you get up from the toilet do you have to look behind you to find out what happened?


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Wehrwolfen said:
> ...




ACTUALLy, your assertion that Obamas selection as the President of the Harvard Law Review was due ONLY to the color of his skin is certainly racist.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...




romney did not make bain an issue. lol


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 18, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



stupid baggers, if they had to compete fairly they would be crushed by most people regardless
of what color or religion they were, morons


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



So Affirmative Action is racist?  Wow, I never thought I'd ever see a lefty admit AA was racist.  Congratulations.  Obviously Obama was put there by AA since he refuses to make his grades and papers from college public.  What else can the public believe?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



a lame bag of one trick.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Oh now youre just slinging BULLSHIT!

From Mitts website:



> Mitts impressive skills did not come out of nowhere. He began his career in business.
> 
> About Mitt | Mitt Romney for President



Romney started off by pointing to Bain, NOT his Governorship, as why we should put him in charge.

Next issue.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...




More empty gun remarks.

Your assertion that Obama was only selcted because of the color of his skin shows that YOU sir believe that he was not qualified for the position. In fact, it tries and fails to hide the underlying belief that a white man MUST have been passed over for a BLACK man to get the postion due to Affirmative Action.

And Affirmative Action, btw, IS racist. Its selects based on the color of skin as opposed to the merits of the individual.

And Im not a leftist. Im someone who uses the FACTS to inform his opinion. If the right had bothered to select an actual candidate, I might not have been voting for the re election of Obama. In fact I am not. I am voting AGAINST Romney, not FOR Obama.

But all you see if theres a Black Man in the White House so something MUST be wrong, huh?

Got a REAL issue yet? Or is it too difficult for your mentally challenged brain to find one?


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 18, 2012)

_Next issue: 2010 FBAR form, with Meat's bank account information, thereon.

WHERE IS IT, MEAT?  While you're at it, come up with the 1999 through 2009 tax returns._


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Wehrwolfen said:
> ...



Hating others for their achievements, only because they have a different skin color than you do, shows how little self-respect or personal responsibility you have for yourself.  You're a lazy fuck, if you want to blame race or ethnicity for your own pathetic failure.


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



You didn't comment on my point.  Obama's Jobs Council has not met for 6 months, yet he has attended 106 fundraisers.  Please respond to that point.  Thanks.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...


^scumbag thinking he had a point


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



What achievements?  The little prick is a pathological liar.  He will not show his grades.  Therefore, we must accept the fact Obama was an AA candidate his entire life.  His bio is a complete lie.  The right tried to warn you all, but noooooooo, you voted for the most inept corrupt person to ever occupy the White House.  And by "Occupy", I mean exactly that.  He hasn't done a damn thing to fix this economy after spending billions.


----------



## Buford (Jul 18, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Poor thing has a diaper full of crap and he's crying and pointing fingers at everyone else.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 18, 2012)

Trajan said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Sorry son, but it ain't gonna wash that easy:

Sorry, Mitt Romney, You Can't Be Chairman, CEO, And President Of A Company And Not Be Responsible For What It Does... - Business Insider


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



thats because as per your request, I agreed to discuss REAL issues...which you have yet to bring up a single one.

Next ISSUE.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Spewing more racism to pretend your previous comments were not racist only further illustrates how racist you truly are.

And fuck you for making me point that out. Im fairly good about NOT caling people racist on the internet as its an exercise in futility, but I wont stand by while someone is pissing on my head and telling me its raining.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 19, 2012)

Buford said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Actually, Obama proposed the American Jobs Act, which would improve the infrastructure (bridges and roads) as well as upgrade the electric grid to allow wind power.

All of which was stopped by the GOP.

Interestingly enough, the GOP campaigned on "jobs, jobs, jobs" and yet have to pass a SINGLE BILL which would actually create jobs.

The GOP is who's stopping the jobs, not Obama.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 19, 2012)

Buford said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Actually...............several things here...........................

Bin Laden is dead, and GM is alive.

The stock market that Obama inherited from Jr. was sitting at 7,900, and it's currently sitting at aroud 12,500 (plus or minus).

We've had consistent job GROWTH for the past 29 months, even though the GOP says it's not fast enough, it's still an improvement.

As far as "occupy", do you make more than 250,000/yr?  If not, why do you want to vote against yourself?


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## bobgnote (Jul 19, 2012)

_Where's Meat's 2010 FBAR form?  Ain't he gonna show it?  No?

RUMOR from another forum:  Meat didn't pay ANY taxes, for the years, for which he releases no returns.  This, from a former IRS employee.

Come on, *MEATheads*.  Your daddy has to release some documents, so we can see what an ASSHOLE he is, since we already know he's a lying dirtbag, who is mean to doggies and gays._


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 19, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Let's see....you claim to try not to call others racist, right after you do.   You claim to try not to attack others grammatical errors....right after you do.


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 19, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


Many of us making less than 250k simply do not believe that taking more money from those pulling the wagon is in our best interests.  And we certainly don't believe that YOU know anything about our best interests.  We think such a determination is best made by individuals.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

*ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start *

I hate to say "I told you so"  - no I don't   but follow the money.

Simple: follow the money


------------------------------------------------------

*Investing and consulting techniques*? 


> Bain Capital
> Bain Capital was founded in 1984 by Bain & Company partners Mitt Romney, T. Coleman Andrews III, and Eric Kriss. In 1983, Bill Bain offered Romney the chance to head a new venture that would invest in companies and apply Bain's consulting techniques to improve operations...New employees hired were generally in their twenties and top-ranked graduates from Stanford University or Harvard University, both of which Romney had attended...While Bain Capital was founded by Bain executives, the firm was not an affiliate or a division of Bain & Company but rather a completely separate company.



*Why Panama*? 

Bank secrecy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Panama Banks Are The Most Secret in the World | ABC Article Directory

In the 1989 invasion of Panama by the United States he (Manuel Antonio Noriega Moreno[2] (Spanish pronunciation: [ma&#712;nwel no&#712;&#638;je&#611;a]; born February 11, 1934) is a former Panamanian politician and soldier. He was military governor of Panama from 1983 to 1989.) was removed from power, captured, detained as a prisoner of war, and flown to the United States. Noriega was tried on eight counts of drug trafficking, racketeering, and money laundering in April 1992.

The Romney campaign declined to comment on the specifics of Bain's early investors. Romney has argued that his offshore investments are entirely proper...*"The world of finance is not as simple as some would have you believe,"* Romney said in an interview this week with National Review Online. ... About $9 million came from rich Latin Americans, including powerful Salvadoran families living in Miami during their country's brutal civil war.

The first outside investor in Bain was a leading London financier, Sir Jack Lyons, who made a $2.5-million investment through a Panama shell company set up by a Swiss money manager, further shielding his identity. Years later, Lyons was convicted in an unrelated stock fraud scandal.

*"The world of finance is not as simple as some would have you believe,"* - Yeah, I bet. 

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-bain-creation-20120719,0,5698366,full.story


----------



## asaratis (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> *ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start *
> 
> I hate to say "I told you so"  - no I don't   but follow the money.
> 
> Simple: follow the money



Oh, give up!  The Bain trick is not working well for you idiot liberals.  Obama is fuckin' toast.  Pelosi appears to be a rat leaving a sinking ship.

Maybe the Dems will nominate Joe Lieberman at the convention.  They'd have a better chance of winning than with the asshat Obama and his following of clowns.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start *
> ...



Follow the money and read the linked sources. Did Romney launder money? Did Romney know the convicted criminal Noriega?

Did Romney have ties to Noriega?

-----------

2. &#8220;The Bain model is to go in at a very low price, borrow an immense amount of money, pay Bain an immense amount of money and leave. I&#8217;ll let you decide if that&#8217;s really good capitalism. I think that&#8217;s exploitation.&#8221; &#8212; Newt Gingrich [New York Times, 1/17/12]


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Oh, give up!



The world of finance is not as simple as some would have you believe: _Alex Stanton, a spokesman for Bain Capital, said confidentiality rules barred him from commenting on the investors._



really? then explain things: secrecy, shady dealings, hidden wealth, tax cheating, financial crimes worldwide...

----------------

4. &#8220;We find it pretty hard to justify rich people figuring out clever legal ways to loot a company, leaving behind 1,700 families without a job.&#8221; &#8212; Newt Gingrich [Globe and Mail, 1/9/12]


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 19, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



One of the reasons I dont bother to engage these people is how stupid they are, they DONT seem to know that their rich owners are doing BETTER THAN EVER under Obama, that the Swiss Watch industry, average price for a watch of around $12,000 with many priced WAY higher, is breaking sales records!

How?  Easy, Obama, like most mainstream center right american politicians, is making sure the rich are doing just fine, that he is asking them to make minuscule sacrifice in allowing the _*Bush/War Crimes Guilty Of*_ Taxes to expire, is somehow unamerican...

Righty has no clue, none, as to what is actually going on, not a single clue.


----------



## Toro (Jul 19, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



"Bush/War Crimes Guilty of Taxes"

????


----------



## Mustang (Jul 19, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Who's pulling the wagon?


----------



## Buford (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey, Mr. President Dip Shit......

Why don't you go down to the unemployment office and ask those people in line if they care more about Romney's taxes or getting a job.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

*Romney, profits and shifty, shady, and ties to criminals and death squads*

Dante got a jump (Today, 10:24 AM ) on some news/media. It's an obvious trail of thought to follow: Why did Romney want so badly to associate with secretive, shady, financial dealings? Profit. Profit is a god to some people. Romney is like Abraham, if a voice says 'slay the son' Romney gets a knife.

Bain Capital's Ties to Salvadoran Death Squads
Jon Wiener on July 19, 2012 - 1:55 PM ET

Some of the first investors in Mitt Romney&#8217;s firm Bain Capital, according to a report on the Los Angeles Times, were Salvadoran families living in Miami with members accused by the US government of funding death squads in the brutal civil war in El Salvador. 

When Bain Capital was founded in 1984, Romney and his partners had trouble raising funds for their initial investments. &#8220;$9 million came from rich Latin Americans,&#8221; the Times reports, &#8220;including powerful Salvadoran families living in Miami. . . . At the time, U.S. officials were publicly accusing some exiles in Miami of funding right-wing death squads in El Salvador. Some family members of the first Bain Capital investors were later linked to groups responsible for killings.&#8221;  

The civil war in El Salvador lasted from 1980 to 1992 and killed more than 70,000 Salvadorans. It started after Archbishop Óscar Romero was assassinated while giving a mass shortly after he published an open letter to President Carter asking him to cut off US military aid to the Salvadoran military regime.

---------

10. &#8220;They&#8217;re vultures that sitting out there on the tree limb waiting for the company to get sick and then they swoop in, they eat the carcass. They leave with that and they leave the skeleton&#8221; &#8212; Rick Perry [National Journal, 1/10/12]


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 19, 2012)

Buford said:


> Hey, Mr. President Dip Shit......
> 
> Why don't you go down to the unemployment office and ask those people in line if they care more about Romney's taxes or getting a job.



_Over here docs!  _ This one is good, we have seen it before.

Someone who might not be able to pay his rent next month, going out of his way to defend and promote someone who's sole agenda is to sell his job to China will making a profit directly off of his suffering...

I maintain it is entirely about racism, but learning that maybe it is equally about their inability to admit when they are wrong.

Think about it, they are wrong about everything, have been since they were little kids, it would be a lot to expect them to say "i admit I am wrong about everything"


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com


 

That's all you have? Uh how long did Obama stay in his private sector job....oh wait he's never had one.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 19, 2012)

docs, above is another...not sure if you can learn anything different from this one

clearly the level of stupid is growing


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 19, 2012)

The only thing Romney has on his side is the whining and crying of the right over their loss in 2008 and the hatred and racism of the far right, and sometime the not so far right. His own party summed him up during the primaries, how soon people forget they didn't like him yesterday. Romney and the ideologues who follow him can only demonize President Obama, for Romney is so conflicted one day Bain is his great corporate experience and the next he wants it erased from memory. 

10 Things Mitt Romney's Republican Primary Opponents Said About Bain

*1. &#8220;The idea that you&#8217;ve got private equity companies that come in and take companies apart so they can make profits and have people lose their jobs, that&#8217;s not what the Republican Party&#8217;s about.&#8221; &#8212; Rick Perry [New York Times, 1/12/12]*


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

*Americans should know how Romney made his money.*
Romney and Bain Capital: Why he&rsquo;s so afraid of talking about what he did at Bain. - Slate Magazine

3. Bain shows how Wall Street is rigged in favor of the rich. Private equity firms, like hedge funds, earn their money through a 2-and-20 structure, which means investors pay a 2 percent annual management fee, and give away one-fifth of their profits. According to one study, firms like Bain get two-thirds of of their earnings from fees charged to investors, rather than from the share of profits. According to another study, private equity firms managed to keep 70 percent of all investment profits for themselves, rather than paying them out. They&#8217;ve figured out how to be hugely profitable even if they aren&#8217;t successful, and even where firms they own go bankrupt. And because their gains come in the form of &#8220;carried interest,&#8221; private equity owners are taxed at 15 percent, rather than the top rate of 35 percent.

4. Romney&#8217;s Bain career is a story about rising inequality. It&#8217;s telling that George Romney, Mitt&#8217;s father, made around $200,000 through most of the years he ran American Motors Corporation. Doing work that clearly created jobs, the elder Romney paid an effective tax rate that averaged 37 percent. His son made vastly more running a corporate chop shop in an industry that does not appear to create jobs overall. In 2010, Mitt Romney paid an effective tax rate of 13.9 percent on $21.7 million in investment income&#8212;around 14 times as much as his father in inflation-adjusted terms. This difference encapsulates the change from corporate titans who lived in the same world as the people who worked for them, in an America with real social mobility, to a financial overclass that makes its own separate rules and has choked off social mobility. The elder Romney wasn&#8217;t embarrassed to explain what he&#8217;d done as a businessman or to release his tax returns.


----------

6) &#8220;He claims he created 100,000 jobs. The Washington Post, two days ago, reported in their fact check column that he gets three Pinocchios. Now, a Pinocchio is what you get from The Post if you&#8217;re not telling the truth.&#8221; &#8212; Newt Gingrich [1/13/12, NBC News]

7. &#8220;There is something inherently wrong when getting rich off failure and sticking it to someone else is how you do your business, and I happen to think that&#8217;s indefensible&#8221; &#8212; Rick Perry [National Journal, 1/10/12]


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 19, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


About 50% of us, with a very small percentage of that 50% doing the lion's share.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 19, 2012)

and the depth of the stupid continues, very scary


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

*ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start *

Follow the money -- to Panama in the 1980s 

Manuel Noriega - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jul 19, 2012)

Obamaturd is a lot worse than any republican. Keep trying fool, you are failing.


----------



## Buford (Jul 19, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Mr. President Dip Shit......
> ...



I maintain this election is a referendum on Obama.  Fail.


----------



## Buford (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> *ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start *
> 
> Follow the money -- to Panama in the 1980s
> 
> Manuel Noriega - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start



How does this help the nation and Americans find jobs?


----------



## 8537 (Jul 19, 2012)

Funding Latin American Death Squads?  This makes the guy a perfect Republican candidate.  Plus, it adds to his street cred among the Reagan lovers.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

AmericanFirst said:


> Obamaturd is a lot worse than any republican. Keep trying fool, you are failing.



So you choose not to refute anything, you choose to ignore things, and you consider that winning?

Charlie? Mr. Sheen, is that really you?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> *ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start *
> 
> I hate to say "I told you so"  - no I don't   but follow the money.
> 
> ...



"Despite months of negative advertising from Mr. Obama and his Democratic allies seeking to further define Mr. Romney as out of touch with the middle class and representative of wealthy interests, the poll shows little evidence of any substantial nationwide shift in attitudes about Mr. Romney."
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/19/u...ndercutting-obama-support.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## occupied (Jul 19, 2012)

It is pretty standard to get in bed with the local bosses if you wish to set up shop in some cheap labor/resources shit hole. Even our government does it but we call it foreign aid rather than the bribes they are. The third world spins on greased palms, the question is not if Bain paid off brutal drug connected assholes but how could they have avoided it?


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

occupied said:


> It is pretty standard to get in bed with the local bosses if you wish to set up shop in some cheap labor/resources shit hole. Even our government does it but we call it foreign aid rather than the bribes they are. The third world spins on greased palms, the question is not if Bain paid off brutal drug connected assholes but how could they have avoided it?



I'd say the questions are why would Romney pursue money in such a way, and what does that say about his character.

It is difficult to disagree with the rest of your analysis outside of the question posed.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 19, 2012)

_Crime pays, Buford.  Don't you know some kind of gang or cartel, who is hiring?

Clowns have value, at kiddie parties.  What kind of gags and magic tricks do you feature?_


----------



## Buford (Jul 19, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _Crime pays, Buford.  Don't you know some kind of gang or cartel, who is hiring?
> 
> Clowns have value, at kiddie parties.  What kind of gags and magic tricks do you feature?_



Shoving your finger up Obama's ass and making you suck on it.


----------



## occupied (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > It is pretty standard to get in bed with the local bosses if you wish to set up shop in some cheap labor/resources shit hole. Even our government does it but we call it foreign aid rather than the bribes they are. The third world spins on greased palms, the question is not if Bain paid off brutal drug connected assholes but how could they have avoided it?
> ...



I doubt most investment sharks are overly concerned with moral questions concerning their activities. It's just the vampire squid model of business in action, if they did not personally see the labor leader get beat to death in the back room of one of their factories it just isn't their concern.


----------



## Some Guy (Jul 19, 2012)

:yawn:


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

occupied said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Agreed. But Romney is a Bigwig in a mainstream American Church. Romney wears his morals and ethics on his sleeves. We are told Romney's character is beyond repute, but these truths reveal otherwise.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

error and correction



PoliticalChic said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start *
> ...



You choose to post a link about a poll as a substantive argument refuting facts?


----------



## g5000 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> Follow the money and read the linked sources. Did Romney launder money? Did Romney know the convicted criminal Noriega?
> 
> Did Romney have ties to Noriega?



Attempts to smear Romney with "I'm just asking questions" are as transparent as vodka.  

Pathetic.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Obamaturd is a lot worse than any republican. Keep trying fool, you are failing.
> ...



It's intellectually impossible to refute supposition and innuendo, Dante.

But that's never stopped cretins like you in the past, I don't expect it will in the future, either.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

wow. thought I lost this one.  Guess it was merged. makes sense. Ravi's thread and one starting with this post are almost identical. 




Dante said:


> *ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start *
> 
> I hate to say "I told you so"  - no I don't   but follow the money.
> 
> ...




note: Romney's ties with Panama and money laundering Noriega start on page #143 of this thread. now moved to  #2113 (permalink) #141 of this thread​Dante's merged thread OP:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...



Supposition and innuendo? Did Romney start Bain Capital in Panama in the 1980s?  YES

Was Panama a cesspool of corrupt financial practices in the 1980s? YES

Romney's BURIED TREASURE

A person who worked for Mitt Romney at the consulting firm Bain and Co. in 1977 remembers him with mixed feelings. &#8220;Mitt was &#8230; a really wonderful boss,&#8221; the former employee says. &#8220;He was nice, he was fair, he was logical, he said what he wanted &#8230; he was really encouraging.&#8221;* But Bain and Co., the person recalls, pushed employees to find out secret revenue and sales data on its clients&#8217; competitors.*

*Romney, the person says, suggested &#8220;falsifying&#8221; who they were to get such information, by pretending to be a graduate student working on a project at Harvard. *(The person, in fact, was a Harvard student, at Bain for the summer, but not working on any such proj*ects.) &#8220;Mitt said to me something like &#8216;We won&#8217;t ask you to lie. I am not going to tell you to do this, but [it is] a really good way to get the information.&#8217; &#8230; I would not have had anything in my analysis if I had not pretended.

*&#8220;It was a strange atmosphere. It did leave a bad taste in your mouth,&#8221; *the former employee recalls.

---

Dante's merged thread OP:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is a liar and a thief.
> ...



Investigation: Mitt Romney

---

Dante's merged thread OP:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## Buford (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



More Americans went on disability last month than found jobs.  Obama is a failure.


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2012)

The story of postwar capitalism is the story of how the New Deal Democrats made sure we had high paying American jobs. The story of post Reagan capitalism is the story of how companies like Bain created massive profits for the elite by shipping American jobs to freedom-hating sweatshop nations. 

The American private sector gets tax cuts on the promise that it will create American jobs. Then it uses those tax cuts to buy politicians who create the legal framework for destroying American jobs so an elite group of investors can benefit from cheap labor. 

Mitt Romney represents an elite private sector in its war against American labor. 

Guess what the private sector does with the extra profits it makes from not having to pay first world labor costs? It invests those profits into Republican talk radio ... which covers up the reality of who got rid of America's manufacturing base, and why.


----------



## Buford (Jul 19, 2012)

Chris said:


> The story of postwar capitalism is the story of how the New Deal Democrats made sure we had high paying American jobs. The story of post Reagan capitalism is the story of how companies like Bain created massive profits for the elite by shipping American jobs to freedom-hating sweatshop nations.
> 
> The American private sector gets tax cuts on the promise that it will create American jobs. Then it uses those tax cuts to buy politicians who create the legal framework for destroying American jobs so an elite group of investors can benefit from cheap labor.
> 
> ...



This is interesting.  http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...s-in-charge-of-bain-during-gst-steel-layoffs/


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

Buford said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Toxic aftereffect of Reaganomics. If Romney were President there would be no American Auto Industry left. Romney said if he were President, unlike Obama, he would have let the US Auto Industry die.

But then again, Romney likes Firing people 

---

Dante's merged thread OP:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

Buford said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The story of postwar capitalism is the story of how the New Deal Democrats made sure we had high paying American jobs. The story of post Reagan capitalism is the story of how companies like Bain created massive profits for the elite by shipping American jobs to freedom-hating sweatshop nations.
> ...



A supporter of Obama is a bad guy?   Romney has ties to Panama in the 1980s = Noriega?


*Noriega and Panama*? 

Bank secrecy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Panama Banks Are The Most Secret in the World | ABC Article Directory

In the 1989 invasion of Panama by the United States he (Manuel Antonio Noriega Moreno[2] (Spanish pronunciation: [ma&#712;nwel no&#712;&#638;je&#611;a]; born February 11, 1934) is a former Panamanian politician and soldier. He was military governor of Panama from 1983 to 1989.) was removed from power, captured, detained as a prisoner of war, and flown to the United States. Noriega was tried on eight counts of drug trafficking, racketeering, and money laundering in April 1992.

The Romney campaign declined to comment on the specifics of Bain's early investors. Romney has argued that his offshore investments are entirely proper...*"The world of finance is not as simple as some would have you believe,"* Romney said in an interview this week with National Review Online. ... About $9 million came from rich Latin Americans, including powerful Salvadoran families living in Miami during their country's brutal civil war.

The first outside investor in Bain was a leading London financier, Sir Jack Lyons, who made a $2.5-million investment through a Panama shell company set up by a Swiss money manager, further shielding his identity. Years later, Lyons was convicted in an unrelated stock fraud scandal.

*"The world of finance is not as simple as some would have you believe,"* - Yeah, I bet. 

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-bain-creation-20120719,0,5698366,full.story

Dante's merged thread OP:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## Buford (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



LOL.  Obama is President, not Reagan.  I see you're problem.....you live in a time warp.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 19, 2012)

Buford said:


> This is interesting.  http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...s-in-charge-of-bain-during-gst-steel-layoffs/





  Why, yes, it is...  





> *Oops!&#8230; Obama&#8217;s Top Bundler Jonathan Lavine Was In Charge of Bain During GST Steel Layoffs*


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

Buford said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



Romney likes firing people and Reaganomics was touted as a great American financial renaissance up until 2007 when the bills came marked: Due


Dante's merged thread OP:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start​


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > This is interesting.  http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...s-in-charge-of-bain-during-gst-steel-layoffs/
> ...



OMFG!  Call the Dufus Patrol!!!!!

Obama backer is a Romney Doppelganger. ​
​​​
*and that lets Romney off the hook how?*  * It's like you just gave credence to what you say is untrue about Romney.* 

---


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Yeah, supposition and innuendo. You've not shown a damned thing that shows Romney had ties to Noriega, Panama, or El Salvador. 

Nothing but smoke and mirrors. Ephemeral, kinda like your candidate.


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2012)

Romney hid Sankaty from his public disclosures in violation of Mass. law.

Why?


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> You've not shown a damned thing that shows Romney had ties to Noriega, Panama, or El Salvador.
> 
> Nothing but smoke and mirrors. Ephemeral, kinda like your candidate.





> The first outside investor in Bain was a leading London financier, Sir Jack Lyons, who made a $2.5-million investment through a Panama shell company set up by a Swiss money manager, further shielding his identity. Years later, Lyons was convicted in an unrelated stock fraud scandal ....
> 
> Records show the first investment in Bain Capital -- $1.25 million in June 1984 -- was in the name of Jean Overseas Ltd., registered in Panama by Marcel Elfen, a Swiss money manager. Later, the investment was doubled.
> 
> ...



Bain Capital's Most Notable Foreign Founding Investors - Garance Franke-Ruta - The Atlantic

Bain Capital started with help of secretive international investors

Bain Capital started with help of offshore investors - Page 2 - latimes.com

---

Dante's merged thread OP - the one that was about the Bain/Panama link:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## Buford (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > You've not shown a damned thing that shows Romney had ties to Noriega, Panama, or El Salvador.
> ...



Where are the jobs?


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney hid Sankaty from his public disclosures in violation of Mass. law.
> 
> Why?


Chris, can you at least stay on topic in one thread? 

Dante's merged thread OP:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 19, 2012)

Why is this traitorous scumbag in Europe raising money to defeat Americans?

what the fuck?


Romney&rsquo;s London fundraisers will take him to heart of scandal-plagued banking industry - The Washington Post

Imagine if Obama did this, oh my god  




> Mitt Romney&#8217;s overseas trip next week will take him to the heart of London&#8217;s scandal-ridden banking industry, as the presumptive Republican presidential nominee holds two campaign fundraisers hosted by lobbyists and executives from more than two dozen financial institutions.
> 
> The hosts of Romney&#8217;s high-dollar reception and dinner on July 26 overwhelmingly represent banks, hedge funds and other financial institutions, some of which are embroiled in the Libor rate-fixing scandal.



what a pig


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

Buford said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Like Chris, if you can't stay on topic at least stfu? If you want to speak about Jobs, that's another thread.

If Mods/Admins go to all the trouble of merging threads, the least you can do is respect the sentiment.  

---

Dante's merged thread OP - the one that was about the Bain/Panama link:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 19, 2012)

worthless traitorous scumbag romney raising money in Europe so he can continue to sell us out...

jesus


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 19, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



YOU are "pulling the wagon", idiot!  The tax is 3% AFTER the first 250K!  Hardly a financial back breaker.  Got that, bunky?
We've had reaganomics for about 30 years now.....it ain't working!  If it were, the jobs would be here and NOT in India or South America, and major corporations wouldn't be doing hefty layoffs.

You need to get your head out of Limbaugh's fat ass and start realizing that the people you are defending could care less about you unless you're serving them.


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Obama has his suckups do his overseas fundraising.



> Mr. Clooney will appear at a reception for Mr. Obama on Aug. 27 in Geneva, Switzerland, according to Mr. Obamas campaign Web site. The event will be hosted by Charles C. Adams Jr., a Geneva-based lawyer, and Matthew Barzun, the Obama campaigns national finance chairman and a former U.S. ambassador to Sweden.
> 
> The Tribune de Genève reports that a reception for 150 people will be followed by a dinner for 50. Tickets start at $1,000, but the price goes up to $5,000 for a photo reception. A seat at the dinner table will cost $20,000 per person, or $30,000 for a couple.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



You people do not support campaign financing so candidates and their campaigns go to where the money is -- legally.

Obama has people who are vulture capitalists like Romney giving his campaign money? Thank you conservatives who fought and continue to fight, campaign finance laws. 

Obama himself has not taken a job away from an American and shipped it overseas for a shitty profit. Romney has.

---

Dante's merged thread OP - the one that was about the Bain/Panama link:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 19, 2012)

If our resident neocon/teabagger flunkies have deluded themselves into thinking that all this scrutiny on Mitten's dealings with Bain is just liberal witch hunting, then all they have to do is just revisit the Republican nominee debates and see what other staunch right wingers had to say about Mitten's...especially neocon sage Gingrich.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 19, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> If our resident neocon/teabagger flunkies have deluded themselves into thinking that all this scrutiny on Mitten's dealings with Bain is just liberal witch hunting, then all they have to do is just revisit the Republican nominee debates and see what other staunch right wingers had to say about Mitten's...especially neocon sage Gingrich.



eggzactly, cant wait to see how they respond to your point


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



What is this 'you people' horseshit?  I haven't said anything about campaign finance laws.  What change in the law do you propose so I can make a judgement on it?  The usual result of a new campaign finance law is the pols find a way around it.

This is just ONE of Obama's people that have sent jobs overseas so you can knock off the whining about Romney and the companies Bain managed.



> *Jeffrey Immelt, the head of Barack Obama's highly touted "Jobs Council",* is moving even more GE infrastructure to China.  GE makes more medical-imaging machines than anyone else in the world, and now *GE has announced that it "is moving the headquarters of its 115-year-old X-ray business to Beijing".  Apparently, this is all part of a "plan to invest about $2 billion across China" over the next few years.*  But moving core pieces of its business overseas is nothing new for GE.  *Under Immelt, GE has shipped tens of thousands of good jobs out of the United States*.  Perhaps GE should change its slogan to "Imagination At Work (In China)".  If the very people that have been entrusted with solving the unemployment crisis are shipping jobs out of the country, what hope is there that things are going to turn around any time soon?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 19, 2012)

Obama has not now or ever sent a single job overseas, not one.

Keep lying and pretty soon you wont know your own name...


----------



## Vidi (Jul 19, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...




Actually Id argue that your point is a false equivilency. The difference being ( if all accusations are true ) that one candidate founded a company that actively moved jobs oevrseas and the other candidate was given money for his campaign from a company that moved jobs overseas. The difference is simply active vs passive but the difference does exist.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 19, 2012)

Id also like to add that the whole Romney ties to forgiegn entities subject is EXACTLY why Citizens United is a bad thing. Who knows where the money is coming from for EITHER candidate when money is speech and it can be kept secret? 

Is Romney supported by Panamanians? Is Obama getting money from North Korea? All any foreign entity would have top do is donate to one of the PAC that hides behind the charity tag and we would have no legal means to discover their involvement. Too risky if you ask me.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...



Romney and others sent jobs overseas. Problem for Romney and you is -- all the other Vulture Capitalists aren't stupid enough to run for President and insult the American people to their faces.


---

Dante's merged thread OP - the one that was about the Bain/Panama link:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Id also like to add that the whole Romney ties to forgiegn entities subject is EXACTLY why Citizens United is a bad thing. Who knows where the money is coming from for EITHER candidate when money is speech and it can be kept secret?
> 
> Is Romney supported by Panamanians? Is Obama getting money from North Korea? All any foreign entity would have top do is donate to one of the PAC that hides behind the charity tag and we would have no legal means to discover their involvement. Too risky if you ask me.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> *ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start *
> 
> I hate to say "I told you so"  - no I don't   but follow the money.
> 
> ...



ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


---

Dante's merged thread OP - the one that was about the Bain/Panama link:  ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 19, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > If our resident neocon/teabagger flunkies have deluded themselves into thinking that all this scrutiny on Mitten's dealings with Bain is just liberal witch hunting, then all they have to do is just revisit the Republican nominee debates and see what other staunch right wingers had to say about Mitten's...especially neocon sage Gingrich.
> ...



I won't hold my breath for that one.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start *
> ...



I think youre forgetting that the NeoCons ignored the fact that W. was fionanced by the Bin Laden family. You think theyre going to be phased by Noriega?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > You've not shown a damned thing that shows Romney had ties to Noriega, Panama, or El Salvador.
> ...



Jack Lyons is British, right? Not Panamanian?

Was the Panama shell corporation Jack Lyons' or Manuel Noriega's?

You got more supposition and innuendo, Dante...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > You've not shown a damned thing that shows Romney had ties to Noriega, Panama, or El Salvador.
> ...



Jack Lyons was British, right? Not Panamanian?

Was the Panama shell corporation Jack Lyons' or Manuel Noriega's?

You got more supposition and innuendo, Dante...


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jul 19, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *ROMNEY and BAIN's unusual, secretive, shady, Panamanian start *
> ...



It's not?  Hell, Romney kicked off the campaign touting his business experience.  He hardly mentions it anymore.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



$36 BILLION in 'green jobs' money sent overseas by Obama. I'm thinking that's gotta be a LOT of jobs...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jul 19, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> If our resident neocon/teabagger flunkies have deluded themselves into thinking that all this scrutiny on Mitten's dealings with Bain is just liberal witch hunting, then all they have to do is just revisit the Republican nominee debates and see what other staunch right wingers had to say about Mitten's...especially neocon sage Gingrich.



My first posts on this site were about what a Globalist NeoCon pig Newt Gingrich is, and how he's ALWAYS been that way. 

IMHO, if Gingrich didn't like Mitt, all the more reason for me TO like Mitt.

I still can't bring myself to like him, but I've got a goldfish that would be better than O'Bummer.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Follow the money and read the linked sources. Did Romney launder money? Did Romney know the convicted criminal Noriega?
> ...



What? Projection again? So when right wingers keep bringing up questions about the President's education, birth, religion...its a smear campaign?

thanks for letting us in on the right wing dirty little secret. You know it's only about smearing a man you disagree with -- who beat everyone in 2008


----------



## idb (Jul 19, 2012)

Dante said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



True that.
Even a nutcase like Trump saw the big pile of cans full of worms ready to be opened if he decided to run.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Jack Lyons is British, right? Not Panamanian?
> 
> Was the Panama shell corporation Jack Lyons' or Manuel Noriega's?
> 
> You got more supposition and innuendo, Dante...



I know. You're confused. Romney understands:_ "The world of finance is not as simple as some would have you believe," Romney said _

*The first outside investor in Bain was a leading London financier, Sir Jack Lyons.*

_The first outside investor in Bain was a leading London financier, Sir Jack Lyons, who made a $2.5-million investment through a Panama shell company set up by a Swiss money manager, further shielding his identity. Years later, Lyons was convicted in an unrelated stock fraud scandal. Bain Capital started with help of offshore investors - latimes.com
------------------------
Some of the first investors in Mitt Romney&#8217;s firm Bain Capital, according to a report on the Los Angeles Times, were Salvadoran families living in Miami with members accused by the US government of funding death squads in the brutal civil war in El Salvador. Bain Capital's Ties to Salvadoran Death Squads | The Nation
----------------------
When Bain Capital was founded in 1984, Romney and his partners had trouble raising funds for their initial investments. &#8220;$9 million came from rich Latin Americans,&#8221; the Times reports, &#8220;including powerful Salvadoran families living in Miami.&#8230; At the time, U.S. officials were publicly accusing some exiles in Miami of funding right-wing death squads in El Salvador. Some family members of the first Bain Capital investors were later linked to groups responsible for killings.&#8221;

Bain Capital was founded in 1984 by Bain & Company partners Mitt Romney, T. Coleman Andrews III, and Eric Kriss. In 1983, Bill Bain offered Romney the chance to head a new venture that would invest in companies and apply Bain's consulting techniques to improve operations.[5] In the face of skepticism from potential investors, Romney and his partners spent a year raising the $37 million in funds needed to start the new operation, 
 Bain Capital - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia _


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> $36 BILLION in 'green jobs' money sent overseas by Obama. I'm thinking that's gotta be a LOT of jobs...


Like the world of finance, government spending is not as simple as you think. You appear to be having a very difficult tile understanding anything.

Are you on medication?


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> IMHO, if Gingrich didn't like Mitt, all the more reason for me TO like Mitt.
> I still can't bring myself to like him...



So let's get this straight. Somebody you don't like, doesn't like by somebody, so you do like that 2nd somebody, because of the 1st  somebody's dislike. And you want to be taken seriously?


----------



## oreo (Jul 19, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As we&#8217;ve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bain&#8217;s practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the &#8220;sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president&#8221; of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romney&#8217;s Bain lie - Salon.com



Obama's LIES about Romney's record at Bain Capital aren't working.
A new CBS--New York Times poll show Romney leading Barack Obama.
POLITICO Morning Score - POLITICO.com

FACT CHECK.ORG stated that during Romney's 20 year history as CEO of Bain Capital show no evidence of Romney out sourcing jobs.
FactCheck.org : Obama&#8217;s &#8216;Outsourcer&#8217; Overreach

TO BAD FOR YOU that you can't say the same about Barack Obama's record of outsourcing stimulus dollars to create jobs in foreign countries including China.  Man when Obama steps into it--he steps into it big time--LOL



> Senate Democrats lashed out at the Obama administration on Wednesday, saying its stimulus wind energy program creates jobs overseas instead of in the U.S., and they're calling for the administration to put a stop to it.
> 
> "Today, we are demanding the Obama administration suspend this program immediately," said Sen. Chuck Schumer, D-N.Y.
> 
> The program has already spent $2 billion, funding enough projects to power 2.4 million homes.


Obama's Stimulus Money Spent Overseas, Jobs in China - ABC News

Obama loans 1/2 BILLION stimulus dollars to FINLAND to create jobs there.


> With the approval of the Obama administration, an electric car company that received a $529 million federal government loan guarantee is assembling its first line of cars in Finland, saying it could not find a facility in the United States capable of doing the work.
> Vice President Joseph Biden heralded the Energy Department&#8217;s $529 million loan to the start-up electric car company called Fisker as a bright new path to thousands of American manufacturing jobs. But two years after the loan was announced, the job of assembling the flashy electric Fisker Karma sports car has been outsourced to Finland. Fisker Automotive, is funded by a venture capital firm whose partners include former Vice President Al Gore.


Obama Administration Gave Half-Billion-Dollar Loan to Al Gore-Connected Electric Car Company Fisker to Build in Finland | TheBlaze.com

And there's a lot more coming your way---







*"When you don't have a record to run on,  you paint your opponent as someone people need to run from."*--Barack Obama


----------



## Vidi (Jul 19, 2012)

and at this point in the race 8 years ago, Kerry was up by two points...blah blah blah. 

Romney could win this, thats true. Obama could win this, also true. No matter who wins, its going to be very very very close and jumping all over polls right now is an exercise in stupidity.

At least wait until after the conventions.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 20, 2012)

Article 15 said:


>



Hey article.  Exactly what would Romney's tax returns tell us about his ability to be a good president in your opinion?


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 20, 2012)

the longer mitt waits, the worse its going to be for him


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 20, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> the longer mitt waits, the worse its going to be for him



With who, democrats?  

I'm an independent.  I could care less about his tax returns or Obama's college records for that matter.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 20, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> the longer mitt waits, the worse its going to be for him



I don't think it will hurt or help him in the long run.  The only people attacking him are the ones that are already going to vote for Obama, most of the people who plan to either vote for Romeny or against Obama aren't going to change their mind based of how much money romney did, or did not, make.

The independents see all this as political theater and don't pay it any mind.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 20, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> the longer mitt waits, the worse its going to be for him


Are you saying with the information already in the hands of government tax irs controlled by the executive branch, your team has already dissected the information and is ready to launch negative attacks from the returns the minute he agrees to let his records out? So the speeches are all in order, the duckies in a row to use this confidential information the instant an ok is given?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 20, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > the longer mitt waits, the worse its going to be for him
> ...



Seems like a waste of time.  I would think democrats would want this election to be all about the economy........................


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 20, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Touting your business experience while doing everything you can to keep your financial records under wraps and doing everything you can to distance yourself from a three year period of a company you were the CEO and sole stockholder of just screams that you are hiding something.

_"Because there are so many things that will be open again for more attack... and that's really, that's just the answer."_

^ Ann Romney on why they don't want to release the returns.

What she is saying is that there are things in there that can be attacked and they want to avoid that.

My guess is that it will reveal some serious hypocrisy, prove him to be a liar about Bain and/or his tithing on some level, show that the Romney's haven't actually "worked" in some time, and/or give insight as to how little of a share of their income the alleged overtaxed wealthy in America pay.

It will provide insight into what kind of a businessman/citizen the man who is running for president based on his business acumen and good citizenship is.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 20, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > the longer mitt waits, the worse its going to be for him
> ...



Plenty of Republicans have stated his should release the returns.

Mitt's father's words are haunting him on this issue as well:



> *The tradition used to be that candidates gave out general information on their income and financial assets via a statement. That all changed in 1967 when George Romney released his actual tax returns for the previous 12 years. &#8220;One year could be a fluke, perhaps done for show,&#8221; the elder Romney said then.* His son, the presumptive Republican nominee in 2012, prefers to show almost nothing. Mitt Romney has only released his tax returns for 2010 and an estimate for 2011. That&#8217;s not good enough.



On tax returns, Mitt won&rsquo;t follow the leader &mdash; his dad - PostPartisan - The Washington Post


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 20, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I think we can easily gather that information from all the public records out there about Romney.

He was a very successfull business man and investor and makes 10's of millions a year as a result of this.

What Anne Romney said was accurate as I'm sure Romney made boatloads of money over the years.  The democrats, with their war on success and wealth, will just use that to hammer him in the same way they are using the lack of said information to hammer him.  Hence anne romney telling the dems and liberals in the media that "you people" don't need anymore information. 


However, your angle that maybe those tax returns...if released for his time at Bain...might show hypocrisy I do find a legit reason to be asking about it.  

The whole "tax returns" thing just, to me, reeks of political partisanship on the level of the birthers with obama's B.C. and his college records...which is why I challenged you in the first place on it .


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 20, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



I disagree and I don't think tax returns and BC/college transcripts are in the same ballpark.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 20, 2012)

> What Anne Romney said was accurate as I'm sure Romney made boatloads of money over the years. The democrats, with their war on success and wealth, will just use that to hammer him in the same way they are using the lack of said information to hammer him. Hence anne romney telling the dems and liberals in the media that "you people" don't need anymore information.



They made a political decision and decided that releasing them was more of a political liability than not.  

That should get any informed voter's attention.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 20, 2012)

_Let's find out, if:

1. Weasels deflect;
2. Weasels LIE!

1. YES!
2. YES!!

Looks like a hen-house got hit, over here.  So where are those returns and some FBARs, Meats?_


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 20, 2012)

Romney Invested Millions in Firms That Pioneered High-Tech Outsourcing | Mother Jones

Oh but, don't worry cuz, as prez, he won't do that. 

Yeah, right.

He's running on what he did in the past so that we can know what he will do in the future.  Just how dumb does he think we are?

Note to rw's with their head's in the sand. Either PROVE the source is wrong or shut up. Not everyone is dumb enough to fall for your "source" whine.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah just like OBama didnt....oh wait he did too. Again why bring up subjects that democrats do as well?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeffrey Immelt

/thread


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 20, 2012)

Everything is outsourced and outsold from Budweiser to Chrysler.....invested and profited in every pension, 401k and retirement fund.  

Its the dicked up American way.

Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Steelplate (Jul 20, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Everything is outsourced and outsold from Budweiser to Chrysler.....invested and profited in every pension, 401k and retirement fund.
> 
> Its the dicked up American way.
> 
> Give me a fucking break.



great...let's change it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

If we didn't have business killing regulations maybe so many companies wouldn't have left the country.  The only surprising thing is that they all haven't left.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 20, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Romney Invested Millions in Firms That Pioneered High-Tech Outsourcing | Mother Jones
> 
> Oh but, don't worry cuz, as prez, he won't do that.
> 
> ...



Mother Jones isn't helping itself, well, they are getting page views from boobs by peddling the same lame nonsense...


all you need to know form the article;
*

In March 1999, shortly after Romney left Bain*.....


----------



## Mustang (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> If we didn't have business killing regulations maybe so many companies wouldn't have left the country.  The only surprising thing is that they all haven't left.



Name a business that was 'killed' by regulation!


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2012)

It's funny to see these rank and file republicans being manipulated by the Koch brothers to call for less regulation.

This is the reason the Koch brothers are giving $400 million dollars to Romney.

They want to be able to pollute at will.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 21, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > If our resident neocon/teabagger flunkies have deluded themselves into thinking that all this scrutiny on Mitten's dealings with Bain is just liberal witch hunting, then all they have to do is just revisit the Republican nominee debates and see what other staunch right wingers had to say about Mitten's...especially neocon sage Gingrich.
> ...



Take off the blinders, Guy.  The clown show that was the Republican primaries was essentially a bunch of pots calling kettles black.

Mittens has been caught in some many lies, hypocrisies and denials that it's a fucking joke to even consider him the lesser evil than Obama's re-election.

My point was that the Republican primary put on display ALL of Romney's faults and dubious claims.  What's happening now is just a more specific point for point examination...and Mittens is not fairing well.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 21, 2012)

I am SO tired of neocon/teabagger flunkies repeating the Limbaugh-esque BS about the Dems/liberals/progressives waging "class warfare" on the wealthy....."jealous" of their success.

Reality check:  the wealthy only pay 3% tax increase on taxable income ABOVE 250,000.  That means the initial 250K DOES NOT GET AN ADDITIONAL TAX.  So no one is going broke.

Reagaonomics didn't create a slew of jobs....the corporatist and wealthy took their money off shore, out sourced jobs and downsized.

Deal with it.


----------



## ecinicola (Jul 21, 2012)

i don't believe Romney lied.  Thats something Liberals are attacking with.  If you think Romney lied, how about all the lies Obama has been caught at. ? Obama won't even be honest about his Birth Certif, or the soc sec fraudlent card.  Obama was raised as a Muslim, and thinks like a Muslim, and believes this country should be like the Muslim countries he was raised in.   He is after money and anyway he can get it.  He has spent us into the largest deficet that ouir Grandkids will have to be paying back.      He is going to tax us to death and everything you worked for will be gone.     He's a total disaster and has to be voted out.!!!!!!


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 21, 2012)

ecinicola said:


> i don't believe Romney lied.  Thats something Liberals are attacking with.  If you think Romney lied, how about all the lies Obama has been caught at. ? Obama won't even be honest about his Birth Certif, or the soc sec fraudlent card.  Obama was raised as a Muslim, and thinks like a Muslim, and believes this country should be like the Muslim countries he was raised in.   He is after money and anyway he can get it.  He has spent us into the largest deficet that ouir Grandkids will have to be paying back.      He is going to tax us to death and everything you worked for will be gone.     He's a total disaster and has to be voted out.!!!!!!



This isn't about belief, it's about FACTS and cold, hard evidence.  The SEC is not just twiddling it's thumbs, and the records are there for all to see.  If Romney is so forth coming, where are his tax statements?  Obama has released his going back years....you had to pry just one year out of Romney.

That you're STILL spewing the LONG DISPROVEN lies by the right wingnut cabal about Obama's citizenship, family history and religion indicates that you are not interested in logic and deductive reasoning, but just hearing whatever substantiates your personal beliefs.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2012)

The Bain story is not going away.

Why won't Romney release his tax returns?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 22, 2012)

ecinicola said:


> i don't believe Romney lied.  Thats something Liberals are attacking with.  If you think Romney lied, how about all the lies Obama has been caught at. ? Obama won't even be honest about his Birth Certif, or the soc sec fraudlent card.  Obama was raised as a Muslim, and thinks like a Muslim, and believes this country should be like the Muslim countries he was raised in.   He is after money and anyway he can get it.  He has spent us into the largest deficet that ouir Grandkids will have to be paying back.      He is going to tax us to death and everything you worked for will be gone.     He's a total disaster and has to be voted out.!!!!!!



Really?  Romney has never lied?

What about the bullshit of Mittens saying that Obama apologized for this country?  Give me just ONE link to a reliable news source.

How about his campaign commercial quoting Obama as saying that if we keep talking about the economy, we're going to lose?  Got news for you, Obama was quoting John McCain (who lost btw), and Mittens severely edited the quote.

How about the latest one of Mittens using Obama's words (with a lot of editing) telling business that they didn't build that themselves?  Got news for you..............Obama was telling people that businesses didn't get to where they were without the infrastructure of roads and bridges (as well as the protection of police and firemen) to help keep their business safe.

Oh yeah..............wanna talk about the speech he gave the following day after Obama said that and he said THE SAME FUCKING THING?

Sorry..................but Mittens lies a LOT.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 22, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Name a business that was 'killed' by regulation!



Healthcare.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 22, 2012)

Mustang said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If we didn't have business killing regulations maybe so many companies wouldn't have left the country.  The only surprising thing is that they all haven't left.
> ...



Mine was. Yes, a small business, yet it is a stat. 

Let me also remind you, that the coal industry is being destroyed by regulations

Region 1 EPA Administrator: Obama coal rules &#8216;painful every step of the way&#8217; [VIDEO] | The Daily Caller


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 22, 2012)

Chris said:


> The Bain story is not going away.
> 
> Why won't Romney release his tax returns?



He's waiting until after the Walker indictments come down.


----------



## The T (Jul 22, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The Bain story is not going away.
> ...


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 22, 2012)

_The rant by *itchycolon* is so typical, it is easy to see, why the white Obamnists want black Obamney to release birth certificates, transcripts, used toilet paper, etc.

White Obamnists are stupid as stupid can be, while white Obamney is a valedictorian, from Young U.

But what did white Obamney do with himself?  He learned to bullshit his stupid followers, which is about what black Obamney does, with his cult.  Which cult leader sucks, the most?

Hey, it's the Obamney family way!  The black vs. white sack race is supposed to keep us all in suspense, almost until turkey day.  Whee._


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 22, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> ecinicola said:
> 
> 
> > i don't believe Romney lied.  Thats something Liberals are attacking with.  If you think Romney lied, how about all the lies Obama has been caught at. ? Obama won't even be honest about his Birth Certif, or the soc sec fraudlent card.  Obama was raised as a Muslim, and thinks like a Muslim, and believes this country should be like the Muslim countries he was raised in.   He is after money and anyway he can get it.  He has spent us into the largest deficet that ouir Grandkids will have to be paying back.      He is going to tax us to death and everything you worked for will be gone.     He's a total disaster and has to be voted out.!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 22, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Name a business that was 'killed' by regulation!
> ...



Wrong....just ask Wendell Potter or Dr. Peelo.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> This isn't about belief, it's about FACTS and cold, hard evidence.



Bullshit.

It's about demagoguery, it's about creating impressions.

You know full well what you claim is false, but you want Obama to win, and he sure the fuck can't win on his record, so libeling Romney is what you view as your alternative.



> The SEC is not just twiddling it's thumbs, and the records are there for all to see.



The SEC already said that there is nothing unusual about the Bain 10Q, they have no investigation nor any questions.

Fact is, you're just flat out lying, as is Obama - in the vain hope that your smears will distract from the abysmal failure of the Obama administration.



> If Romney is so forth coming, where are his tax statements?



What business of yours is it? The truth is you want tax returns so that you can slander and libel Romney.



> Obama has released his going back years....you had to pry just one year out of Romney.



Romney released his college transcripts, oddly - Obama has kept his secret. 



> That you're STILL spewing the LONG DISPROVEN lies by the right wingnut cabal about Obama's citizenship, family history and religion indicates that you are not interested in logic and deductive reasoning, but just hearing whatever substantiates your personal beliefs.



Rich irony from a Bainther®. There is zero distinction between you and the birthers.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 23, 2012)

_*Unconsciouscornhole* shat out something really stupid, about wanting tax returns, so white Obamney can face "slander and libel."

I don't believe you posted that!  You can't be a retired accountant or lawyer.  You must have a major dose of HIV or something, since you are so vadgy.  

Other Americans want to see white Meat Obamney's tax returns, so we can see how much of a LIAR and WEASEL he is, since he's running, for President of the US, UnconsciousDDD!  Just sayin' . . ._


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 23, 2012)

White Obamney has released his college transcripts, since he was valedictorian, at Young U!  That's like jerking off, in public, when somebody gives a fuck, about his TAX RETURNS, stupid and queer, on beer!

Whee, look at the report cards!  What the hell kind of auditor, are YOU?  

Report cards are for faggots to wipe their jerk-juice with.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Buford (Jul 23, 2012)

Lakhota said:


>



If Obama loses are you going to do yourself in?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 23, 2012)

> Romney's strategy has incorporated racial and cultural cues, both subtle and blatant, as a means of deflection from the Obama campaign's questions about Bain Capital.
> 
> Add those questions -- what was Bain doing at that time, and why does Romney want deniability for those actions? -- to Romney's refusal to release more than his last two years of tax returns, and you've got a pretty shady-looking candidate.



Much More: Romney Campaign's Race-Baiting Strategy Could Have Dire Consequences for America | Election 2012 | AlterNet


----------



## Buford (Jul 23, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > Romney's strategy has incorporated racial and cultural cues, both subtle and blatant, as a means of deflection from the Obama campaign's questions about Bain Capital.
> >
> > Add those questions -- what was Bain doing at that time, and why does Romney want deniability for those actions? -- to Romney's refusal to release more than his last two years of tax returns, and you've got a pretty shady-looking candidate.
> 
> ...



The President is a failure.  His skin color isn't his problem.


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed



Three more years saving jobs in failing companies.  Good for him!


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> The Bain story is not going away.
> 
> Why won't Romney release his tax returns?



Romney hopes not...

You Bainthers are helping him out...

Gallup: Bain still a positive for Romney - POLITICO.com


----------



## The T (Jul 23, 2012)

Lakhota said:


>


 
Dead by Bain by some silly poster? Let ME give YOU a dose of reality Courtesy of Obama and his mentor Frank Marshal Davis?



 
Be mindful of supporting Communists as Obama son...And YES he sought these people out.​


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 23, 2012)

another bagger who thinks obama is a commie

LOLOLOL


if you werent such a disgusting piece of human trash, ala Joe McCarthy, I would laugh harder


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2012)

Republicans want to turn the country over to plutocrats like Romney who will lower taxes for the rich and transfer the burden of taxes to the middle class.

Oh....wait....they already did that.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> Republicans want to turn the country over to plutocrats like Romney who will lower taxes for the rich and transfer the burden of taxes to the middle class.



Want to   

shit, truth is this was done the day Reagan was elected, or it started...

i wonder if these brain surgeons around here ever wonder why the iranian hostages just happened to be released on the exact same day as reagan was inaugurated?


----------



## The T (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans want to turn the country over to plutocrats like Romney who will lower taxes for the rich and transfer the burden of taxes to the middle class.
> ...


 
That ws debunked decades ago asswipe. It never happened.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 23, 2012)

kaz said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed
> ...



You mean, three more years of outsourcing to India and China.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 23, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Bain and Romney are worshipped by the baggers, because Romney was able to do at Bain what all baggers dream of

buy companies, destroy them, take all the money out, live high on the hog while others starve to death

bonus if the others are minorities, but whites are good targets too


----------



## Si modo (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 23, 2012)

worshipped


----------



## Si modo (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> worshipped


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yes, the party of fear again speaks out.  OMG, those injuns and chinks are stealing our jobs!  Oh, fear, desperation, misery!

Actually offshoring is good for our economy.  I spent years doing it for GE.  And offshoring isn't just moving jobs offshore, it creates new onshore jobs managing the process as well.  The more competitive our companies are, the richer we are and the more jobs we have and better paying ones.  When you trap our corporations from cutting cost, they lose to international competitors.

The walls of fear you want to erect are the walls of our own destruction.  Our companies can complete just fine in an international marketplace.  It's your fear that's destroying us, not their acting competitively.


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Bain and Romney are worshipped by the baggers, because Romney was able to do at Bain what all baggers dream of
> 
> buy companies, destroy them, take all the money out, live high on the hog while others starve to death
> 
> bonus if the others are minorities, but whites are good targets too



Actually economically it makes no sense to destroy random companies.  The companies that it makes sense to destroy are the underperforming ones that are misusing or underutilizing their assets.  To destroy a healthy company makes no sense and wouldn't lead to profit.

It's like the lions capturing the slowest wildebeest is good for the herd.  Those jobs are going away.  Bain saves jobs and makes the US economy more competitive which helps us deal better with international competition.  It's a pure plus for us all.  But then again, I'm a business guy and you are listening to a politician who wants to manipulate your fear button to make you vote for them to give them the endless power of government guns..  I'm a lot more biased in this.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2012)

kaz said:


> Actually economically it makes no sense to destroy random companies.  The companies that it makes sense to destroy are the underperforming ones that are misusing or underutilizing their assets.  To destroy a healthy company makes no sense and wouldn't lead to profit.
> 
> It's like the lions capturing the slowest wildebeest is good for the herd.  Those jobs are going away.  Bain saves jobs and makes the US economy more competitive which helps us deal better with international competition.  It's a pure plus for us all.  But then again, I'm a business guy and you are listening to a politician who wants to manipulate your fear button to make you vote for them to give them the endless power of government guns..  I'm a lot more biased in this.



Bain provided capital for companies that were in trouble. Without Bain capital, there was 100% chance they would go bankrupt. With Bain capital, the chance dropped significantly. If the issue was environmental or other regulatory problems, then outsourcing was a viable answer.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 23, 2012)

Bain Capital Created 'Demoralizing' Culture of Layoffs At Florida Plant

After a Romney Deal, Profits and Then Layoffs - The New York Times

As Mitt Romney hits Florida, Democrats attack Bain Capital's history of profits and layoffs - Political Currents - MiamiHerald.com

Under Romney's Bain Capital, Dade Behring received millions in tax breaks before it laid off hundreds | Florida politics blog: The Buzz | Tampa Bay Times


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Bain Capital Created 'Demoralizing' Culture of Layoffs At Florida Plant
> 
> After a Romney Deal, Profits and Then Layoffs - The New York Times
> 
> ...



Wow, people who worked for failing companies weren't happy.  Who'd have predicted that?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, vulture have to eat, too...


----------



## Si modo (Jul 23, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Well, vulture have to eat, too...


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2012)

Mitt Romney is the most amoral person I have ever seen.

He has no conscience whatsoever.


----------



## oreo (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Mitt Romney is the most amoral person I have ever seen.
> 
> He has no conscience whatsoever.




First of all 3 independent fact checkers have stated that there is no evidence of Romney outsourcing jobs during his 20 year career at Bain Capital.
FactCheck.org : Obama&#8217;s &#8216;Outsourcer&#8217; Overreach

SECONDLY--Obama has a real record of outsourcing green energy jobs to CHINA.
Obama's Stimulus Money Spent Overseas, Jobs in China - ABC News
and FINLAND
Obama Administration Gave Half-Billion-Dollar Loan to Al Gore-Connected Electric Car Company Fisker to Build in Finland | TheBlaze.com

THIRDLY--none of these attack ads against Romney has worked.  USA/Gallop poll shows that Romney is leading 63% to 29% on who is more trusted leading this economy forward.



> WASHINGTON &#8211; *Despite concerted Democratic attacks on his business record, Republican challenger Mitt Romney scores a significant advantage* over President Obama when it comes to managing the economy, reducing the federal budget deficit and creating jobs, a national USA TODAY/Gallup Poll finds.
> 
> By more than 2-1, 63%-29%, those surveyed say Romney's background in business, including his tenure at the private equity firm Bain Capital, would cause him to make good decisions, not bad ones, in dealing with the nation's economic problems over the next four years.
> 
> The findings raise questions about Obama's strategy of targeting Bain's record in outsourcing jobs and hammering Romney for refusing to commit to releasing more than two years of his tax returns. Instead, Americans seem focused on the economy, where disappointment with the fragile recovery and the 8.2% unemployment rate are costing the president.


Poll: Romney preferred over Obama to handle the economy

Clearly the Obama reelection campaign of lies hasn't worked.  And it probably didn't help that *Bill Clinton* praised Romney's 20 year record at Bain Capital.
Bill Clinton: Mitt Romney's business record 'sterling' - POLITICO.com

So Criss do all the whining you want too--but no one is believing it--according to this poll--this race is already over--Obama is going to get CREAMED in November--it's going to look like the Carter/Reagan race all over again.






"When you don't have a record to run on, you paint your opponent as someone people need to run from."--Barack Obama


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Mitt Romney is the most amoral person I have ever seen.
> 
> He has no conscience whatsoever.


 


WOW and you're a liberal, you must not talk to yourself or other liberals much..... talk about amoral....defend criminals, kill children and you have a wife beater as a hero....I think that sums it up pretty good, I could go on, but I think you get the point


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 24, 2012)

_I wish I had a dawg in this Obamney race, but I'm voting for Dr.Jill Stein, from the Green Party.

I would have voted for Rosanne Barr, who used to have a co-dependency clowning relationship, with funny guy Tom Arnold, but Jill beat her out, for the nomination.

I just can't see wasting time, trying to get an issue into one of the Obamney camps.  They are both loaded with empties, with a cult leader, on top of things.  

You have to get to know the Obamneys, to be so completely disillusioned, as to vote for a candidate, who will no way win.  But the Obamneys and their supporters managed, to lose some of us, completely.

So when is that white Obamney going to cough up some tax returns?  When his retards let him stop thinking, about how he managed to study, in college?  At least, MAYBE he studied, and THEN he learned, to jack off.  He DID learn how, to jack off.

How else do you think report cards are a substitute, for tax returns?  Put some lotion on it, Meat._


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _I wish I had a dawg in this Obamney race, but I'm voting for Dr.Jill Stein, from the Green Party._




Just as well that a nutjob like you throws his vote away.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Mitt Romney is the most amoral person I have ever seen.



Buy a mirror.

Seriously.



> He has no conscience whatsoever.



How would someone like you, with no integrity whatsoever, be able to tell?


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 24, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobgnote said:
> 
> 
> > _I wish I had a dawg in this Obamney race, but I'm voting for Dr.Jill Stein, from the Green Party._
> ...



_Just as well a cocksucker like you finally stops queering around, to question why commas go, in front of prepositional phrases._


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 24, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Like the stimulus and green energy dollars

Do you always support double standards?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobgnote said:
> ...




Go take an English class and then come back and talk about it. Better yet, go take an English class and stay the fuck away anyway.


----------



## kaz (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Mitt Romney is the most amoral person I have ever seen.
> 
> He has no conscience whatsoever.



To clarify, are you saying that a moral man would have let everyone lose their jobs instead of saving some of them or a moral man wouldn't have made a profit saving jobs?

Do you take an evil salary at your job or do you do the decent thing and work for free?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 24, 2012)

kaz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney is the most amoral person I have ever seen.
> ...



god help us, another complete and total moron advocating for the very people who are destroying him

stupid takes on an all new meaning around here


----------



## kaz (Jul 24, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > god help us, another complete and total moron advocating for the very people who are destroying him
> ...



Destroying me?  I'm an MBA who spent my career in management (mostly GE) and management consulting (Booz Allen, et al) on Wall Street (Bankers Trust, now Deutsche Bank) and now I own three corporations.  Dude, I'm purely on the dark side.


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2012)

kaz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney is the most amoral person I have ever seen.
> ...



You must be joking.

Romney committed Medicare fraud, stole pension funds, ran up massive company debt to pay himself, and then shipped American jobs overseas and bankrupted  companies.

And then lied about it.

Romney has no soul.


----------



## kaz (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



OMG, you just described liberal politicians perfectly!  Bam!  And that bothers you?  Please, you worship people who do that...


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 24, 2012)

kaz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



you really shouldnt post at all , you really have no clue, i mean some of the people on your side, while wrong about absolutely everything, at least make it a little entertaining, you simply dont have a clue


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2012)

kaz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



What a weird response.

Are you always this lost?


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2012)

Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?

What is he hiding?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 24, 2012)

hmm..what is he hiding, indeed


----------



## Buford (Jul 24, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



You're kinda ill, aren't you.  Do you realize that trying to demonize good decent people will make you very ill?


----------



## Buford (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?
> 
> What is he hiding?



Obama will not show us his college grades and papers.  Holder will not release all the info on F&F.

What are they hiding?


----------



## kaz (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?
> 
> What is he hiding?



Why won't Obama show us the fast and furious documents?  What is he hiding?  Why would Obama release his grades, what is he hiding?  Why won't Obama release his full birth certificate, what is he hiding?

As long as you only ask the question in one direction, it's obvious political pandering.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 24, 2012)

kaz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney is the most amoral person I have ever seen.
> ...



If the companies Romney looted had enough money to pay the executives eight figure bonuses, they probably had enough money to keep operations going.   

Looting the place was just the path of least resistence.  

Romney is running from Bain faster than he'd run from lost Sister-Wife.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 24, 2012)

kaz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?
> ...



7600 Fast and Furious documents have been turned over and the sensitive ones they have offered to allow Congress to examine within the office of the Attorney General.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 24, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



The jury is out on Fast and Furious, totally made up issue to make the admin look bad and misdirect the Justice dept away from the fact that in 12 states it is illegal to vote if you are a democrat

that will start a war, by the way...if these idiot terrorist shitbags arent careful


----------



## Si modo (Jul 24, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 25, 2012)

How's Mitten doing? I understand that he is now admitting to being in close contact with Bain and having input when he "wasn't there."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> 7600 Fast and Furious documents have been turned over



No they haven't. 7600 pages have, with over 5000 of them not even related to F&F and culled from the Bush administration. Of 80,000 pages subpoenaed, about 2,000 have actually been produced. 



> and the sensitive ones they have offered to allow Congress to examine within the office of the Attorney General.



You're lying again, Comrade. Holder has offered a verbal briefing for the committee. He is no way going to let them see or examine the documents - that way lies prison.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 25, 2012)

_Meat's personal approval rating was going UP, but according to MSNBC, it just started down, again.  This didn't come up, in any search.  All I got was May results.

I wonder if Meat needs to release some tax returns, while he quits jerking off, about his grades?_


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _Meat's personal approval rating was going UP, but according to MSNBC,[sic] it just started down,[sic] again.  This didn't come up,[sic] in any search.  All I got was May results.
> 
> I wonder if Meat needs to release some tax returns, while he quits jerking off,[sic] about his grades?_






I can just imagine how _your_ grades were.


----------



## bobgnote (Jul 25, 2012)

_My grades went all the way, through graduation, at a major university.  Just sayin' . . .

So how were YOUR grades, faggot?  You didn't study much, but eating shit, I suppose.  

You sure do bitch against punctuation, on all kinds of threads._


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _My grades went all the way, through graduation, at a major university.  Just sayin' . . .
> 
> So how were YOUR grades, faggot?  You didn't study much, but eating shit, I suppose.
> 
> You sure do bitch against punctuation, on all kinds of threads._



Psst, bugnuts? 

"Ralphie's Retard-a-Rama" isn't actually considered a "major university."

Though that "X" for Xcellence is sure something for you to be proud of......


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 25, 2012)

holy shit......this thread is still going?


Nobody cares...........Barry has spent 100 mil in ads and the polls havent moved.


But Im laughing.............


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> _My grades went all the way,[sic] through graduation,[sic] at a major university.  Just sayin' . . .
> 
> So how were YOUR grades, faggot?  You didn't study much,[sic] but eating shit,[sic] I suppose.
> 
> You sure do bitch against punctuation, on all kinds of threads._





You sure do make a lot of errors in punctuation everytime you try and fail to construct a sentence, psycho.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobgnote said:
> 
> 
> > _My grades went all the way,[sic] through graduation,[sic] at a major university.  Just sayin' . . .
> ...






normally I would say, "Dont feed the trolls!!"...........but for me, this asshole cant post enough. If I post up a smilie face guy, he has a mental meltdown. What's more fun than that?
I was born to make far left guys go mental and am so blessed to have at my disposal some of the most eccentric nutty-asses on the internet showing up in here.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobgnote said:
> ...




No, it is not. No matter how much you copy and paste it won't do you any good because you cannot comprehend what you have copied and you cannot actually use the English language properly. You are, and shall remain, a buffoon.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2012)

bobgnote said:


> See all the immigrants, some of them illegal?  Who do you think made really sure the illegals had to come up here?  Do you think some of them found out,[sic] how the white gene pool had a crack,[sic] in the bottom?  [/I]





Do you want to add 'racist' and 'apologist for illegal immigration' to your list of insanity, you illiterate buffoon?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 26, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> normally I would say, "Dont feed the trolls!!"...........but for me, this asshole cant post enough. If I post up a smilie face guy, he has a mental meltdown. What's more fun than that?
> I was born to make far left guys go mental and am so blessed to have at my disposal some of the most eccentric nutty-asses on the internet showing up in here.




I told Bil_Stunbmun you were looking for him, he should drop by soon.


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 27, 2012)

Ravi said:


> How's Mitten doing? I understand that he is now admitting to being in close contact with Bain and having input when he "wasn't there."



Mittens has said a great many things that at this point I'm surprised the RePugs believe a word he says.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 27, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> holy shit......this thread is still going?
> 
> 
> Nobody cares...........*Barry has spent 100 mil in ads and the polls havent moved*.
> ...





You are just as stupid as you have ever been.

If you were smart enough to know how stupid you are ...you would be crying...

Spending just enough money to keep the polls the same is smart.  But you are too stupid to understand that.  Hey Numbnutz!!!  It's july!  There is no reason to spend now to have some idiotic "lead" in the polls at this time.  

GAAWWDD!!!!   You are one dumb SOB.


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 27, 2012)

Chris said:


> The Bain story is not going away.
> 
> Why won't Romney release his tax returns?



The same ConJobs/NeoNuts/RePugs/TeaHadists that bitched loud and long about President Obama's Birth Certificate are now saying how unfair it is that Romnoid should release his Tax Returns.

HYPOCRITE MUCH REPUGS????


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 27, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't about belief, it's about FACTS and cold, hard evidence.
> ...



And as I proved above, you're just another Uncensored neocon/teabagger flunkie proudly demonstrating your willful stupidity and parroting the latest Drudge talking point.  Get a life!


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 27, 2012)

The Bainthers haven't given up the sinking ship yet?

That's fucking funny...


----------



## Toro (Jul 27, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## candycorn (Jul 27, 2012)

Chris said:


> Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?
> 
> What is he hiding?



*What makes you think he's hiding anything? 




*


----------



## taichiliberal (Jul 28, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> The Bainthers haven't given up the sinking ship yet?
> 
> That's fucking funny...



Only to fucking stupid neocon twits like yourself, chuckles.  See how I schooled your fellow imbecile Uncensored2008 (damn, he can't get over that defeat, can he?).  http://www.usmessageboard.com/5700167-post2293.html


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hmmm, This thread has taken on a life of it's own and I know I posted in the beginning of it and unfortunately haven't taken the time to re-read everything that has been posted since.

But I will repeat what I said then. All Mitt has to do is release his tax returns and Bain records during the time he was on leave of absence and all would be cleared up. He should have to release the same number of years as others have.

The reason he is not doing this, despite paying a political price, is he has something to hide or he'd just do it.

He did it for McCain so he can do it again.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 29, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com


----------



## candycorn (Jul 29, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hmmm, This thread has taken on a life of it's own and I know I posted in the beginning of it and unfortunately haven't taken the time to re-read everything that has been posted since.
> 
> But I will repeat what I said then. All Mitt has to do is release his tax returns and Bain records during the time he was on leave of absence and all would be cleared up. He should have to release the same number of years as others have.
> 
> ...



Eventually, he will release more records.  When he does, it will be the most unpresidential of all appearances; he'll be doing it because he had to.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 29, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hmmm, This thread has taken on a life of it's own and I know I posted in the beginning of it and unfortunately haven't taken the time to re-read everything that has been posted since.
> 
> But I will repeat what I said then. All Mitt has to do is release his tax returns and Bain records during the time he was on leave of absence and all would be cleared up. He should have to release the same number of years as others have.
> 
> ...



Here's the key, though.  After looking at his returns, McCain decided to go with Sarah Palin.  

So obviously McCain saw something he didn't like.


----------



## bravoactual (Jul 29, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?
> ...



To quote you NeoNuts, if he has nothing to hide, then why is he hiding it in the first place?

Demands for Romnoid's Tax Returns as just as fair as demands for Mr. Obama's Birth Certificate.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 29, 2012)

bravoactual said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



What the "anybody but Obama" crowd just can't absorb into thier teensy weensie brains is that the rest of the country ...99% of the country ... doesn't belong to a country club.  We don't go for secret ballot elections or membership where you can just buy your way in.  

There is no comparison between a BC that has already been shown and tax returns.  Ann Romney has stated that "you people" are not worthy to get anything more than what Mittens has alrady shown.  What is funny is that "those people" do not understand the error of that kind of lack of disclosure.  Romney's campaign is a dead man walking. It wouldn't matter now if he did come clean.  Part of the vetting proccess is disclosure of a man's character.  Mittens has already failed in that department.  He has broken any trust he COULD have established.  Sorry Willard.  Americans trust is not to be taken for granted.  Americans trust is not for sale to the highest bidder.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 29, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I should point out most Americans have to produce as least three years of tax returns to even get a home loan.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 29, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, This thread has taken on a life of it's own and I know I posted in the beginning of it and unfortunately haven't taken the time to re-read everything that has been posted since.
> ...



Yep, If he decided to pick Palin after looking at Mitt's returns, that says a lot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 29, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



I think he was looking for a game changer... and he cound one.  Just not one he expected.  

Although to be fair to Romney, I suspect there might have been other reasons. 

The top one being, McCain didn't like Romney on a personal level and still doesn't. 

There was also the issue where McCain couldn't answer a reporters question on how many houses he owned, because he held the paper on houses where relatives were living. So the last thing he needed was a guy who owned four mansions in four different states.


But we don't know for sure, because Romney won't show us what's in his tax returns.


----------



## kaz (Jul 29, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I should point out most Americans have to produce as least three years of tax returns to even get a home loan.



He'd also have to produce an ID


----------



## oldernwiser (Jul 31, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



It says enough to me that for the 1st time in almost 40 years of voting I have switched to a democratic affiliation just for this coming election - and will probably keep it this way to cover a few races in 2 more years.


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 2, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hmmm, This thread has taken on a life of it's own and I know I posted in the beginning of it and unfortunately haven't taken the time to re-read everything that has been posted since.
> 
> But I will repeat what I said then. All Mitt has to do is release his tax returns and Bain records during the time he was on leave of absence and all would be cleared up. He should have to release the same number of years as others have.
> 
> ...



When Romney's dad rand, he released over a decade of tax returns.  And McCain's crew chose a fuzzbrain like Palin OVER Romney after reviewing what, 12 years of his tax returns?  Telling.


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 3, 2012)

What exactly is it that Slick Willard does not want the world to see?  To paraphrase the RePugs when the shrub and dead-eye-dick(less) were trampling on the Forth Amendment (Unreasonable Search and Seizure), "*If you have nothing hide, then what are you worried about*"?

The demands that Mittens pony up his tax documents is a valid as the demands of Birthers that Mr. Obama show his "*Long Form*" Birth Certificate.

Just think one second what the RePugs would do to a Democratic Nominee who would fork over their tax documents.  Or, as Harry Reid, Romnoid would not even get past Senate Approval for a Cabinet Position if he (Slickie) did not produce tax records.

With at least 20% of RePugs not supporting Mittens, right now all he is doing is making things worse by covering up.

The man took a *Seventy-Seven Thousand Dollar* (*$77,000.00*) deduction for the birthday of a damn show horse.  

Why do Documents filed with the I.R.S. show him still working at Bain after 1999?

I know that right now, if this were Dem, the RePugs (and with good reason) would be bitching loud, long and continuous over his failure to produce records.

Me, I glad Mittens Man is making an ass of himself.  

He is proving to the world what an entitled butt wad he is.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I should point out most Americans have to produce as least three years of tax returns to even get a home loan.



Yet providing a drivers license to vote outrages you....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yep, If he decided to pick Palin after looking at Mitt's returns, that says a lot.



It sure does, it says you let DailyKOS do your thinking for you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I should point out most Americans have to produce as least three years of tax returns to even get a home loan.
> ...



Actually, I'm really kind of neutral on that issue...  

Although before annoying people, maybe you guys need to prove that there is massive voter fraud... which you haven't yet.  

But if a Bank wants three years of tax returns to give you a house, shouldn't we ask for at least that many before we give a guy a country?


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitt Romney stayed at Bain three years longer than he claimed: As weve previously noted, Mitt Romney twice told the Government Ethics Office that he left Bain Capital in February 1999, but there has been plenty of evidence suggesting otherwise. When he left Bain is a critical question, both because a different date than the one he claimed could mean he lied on official forms, and also because Romney has used the early departure date to insulate himself from attacks on Bains practices during the early 2000s.
> 
> But the Boston Globe reports today that Romney stayed on a full three years longer at Bain than he has claimed. Securities and Exchange Commission documents filed the in the years after 1999 list Romney as the sole stockholder, chairman of the board, chief executive officer, and president of Bain. And a Massachusetts financial disclosure form Romney filed in 2003 states that he still owned 100 percent of Bain Capital in 2002.
> 
> Romneys Bain lie - Salon.com


This thread should be titled, "Ravi's Bain Lie".


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 3, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Why don't you ask that question of Obama, Reid and Pelosi.


----------



## idb (Aug 4, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I should point out most Americans have to produce as least three years of tax returns to even get a home loan.
> ...



I don't understand this at all...how does knowing how to drive qualify you to vote?

What about knowing how to get a book out of the library, or being a regular customer of Starbucks, or being an Amex owner........??????


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yet strangely enough the Mittens lived in his son's unfinished basement to establish residency in Massachusetts.  And at the same time apparantly filed his tax returns as living in Utah.  I guess honesty takes a back seat or maybe gets tied to the roof of his car when Willard wants something.


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 5, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > > Quote: Originally Posted by Wolfsister77
> ...



Do you have PRROF that the information is wrong, or are you just blowing smoke out of Limbaugh's ass again as usual?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/5700167-post2293.html


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, I'm really kind of neutral on that issue...



Without fraud, Obama loses in November. With ID, the fraud drops significantly.



> Although before annoying people, maybe you guys need to prove that there is massive voter fraud... which you haven't yet.
> 
> But if a Bank wants three years of tax returns to give you a house, shouldn't we ask for at least that many before we give a guy a country?



My job required my college transcripts, yet you party members think that is unnecessary for the highest job in the land.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2012)

idb said:


> I don't understand this at all...how does knowing how to drive qualify you to vote?



Being who you say you are is what qualifies one to vote.



> What about knowing how to get a book out of the library, or being a regular customer of Starbucks, or being an Amex owner........??????



None of those demonstrate that you are the person on the registration roles.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> Do you have PRROF that the information is wrong, or are you just blowing smoke out of Limbaugh's ass again as usual?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/5700167-post2293.html



There is no "information," just Bainther® conspiracy bullshit.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 6, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



sounds like a rich douche gaming the system


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 6, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I should point out most Americans have to produce as least three years of tax returns to even get a home loan.
> ...



^ that was pretty epic right there


----------



## BreezeWood (Aug 6, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this at all...how does knowing how to drive qualify you to vote?
> ...




having a voters registration card is what qualifies one to vote ...


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 6, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Yet strangely enough the Mittens lived in his son's unfinished basement to establish residency in Massachusetts.  And at the same time apparantly filed his tax returns as living in Utah.  I guess honesty takes a back seat or maybe gets tied to the roof of his car when Willard wants something.



The real reason Willard wont release his taxes is when it is shown he paid no or very little taxes, the secret will be out, rich people dont pay taxes.

Many dont, or pay very little, comparatively speaking, and it will put at risk the lie righTy believes about who pays the taxes.

If we just didnt have to appease so many ignorant rightwingers who are wrong about, wait for it

*E V E R Y T H I N G*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 8, 2012)

BreezeWood said:


> having a voters registration card is what qualifies one to vote ...



It is? 

Gee, I thought being a citizen, over 18, free of felony convictions was the basis.

But I guess that if Obama is going to be reelected, we need to significantly reduce the criterion....


----------



## The T (Aug 8, 2012)

BreezeWood said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


 
Really? What does the Constitution have to say about it?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 8, 2012)

has mitt come clean yet?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> has mitt come clean yet?



Yep, he admitted that no one ever saw Barry Soetoro at Occidental - none of his classmates ever encountered him....

It's an amazing thing.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 8, 2012)

mitt is putting a lot of stock in thinking people won't care where his millions upon millions are stashed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> mitt is putting a lot of stock in thinking people won't care where his millions upon millions are stashed.



Obama is putting a lot of stock in thinking people won't care about the millions upon millions out of work, if he can distract them with envy...


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 8, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> mitt is putting a lot of stock in thinking people won't care where his millions upon millions are stashed.



If a liberal presidential candidate (god knows we have never had one, but it would be nice) from the Democratic party were running and refusing to show 10 yrs of tax returns

the world would end, righty would literally spontaneously combust with excitement

not to mention the MSM would absolutely crucify him...unlike when a vile and filthy pile of human excrement like 
Willard does


----------



## Jarhead (Aug 8, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > mitt is putting a lot of stock in thinking people won't care where his millions upon millions are stashed.
> ...



That the best you got?

Any proof you?

Didnt think so.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 8, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Hey, relax, we know...we know you hate, with a passion, that our country is run by a Black man and that you must take orders from him, we *get* it


----------



## Jarhead (Aug 8, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Alas.....you found me out.

Darn. Thought I had you fooled.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 8, 2012)

Willard Romney made his fortune destroying american jobs, companies and pensions.

and you baggers are so vile, you worship him for it


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 9, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have PRROF that the information is wrong, or are you just blowing smoke out of Limbaugh's ass again as usual?
> ...



translation: this Uncensored neocon asshole who is still bitter about 2008 DIDN'T EVEN READ THE INFORMATION CONTAINED IN THE LINKS.  That way he confirms his assertions via willful ignorance.

This is the voting base for Romney...angry, stupid people who cannot get past their own personal bias and prejudices to see that the very people they are supporting literally wipes their feet on them.  Uncensored2008 and his fellow neocon/teabagger parrots literally wanted DNA samples from Obama...and when their Drudge talking point was factually disproven by legal reputable sources, they just refuse to accept it.

As a drunken neocon/teabagger's screen name statement says, "you can't fix stupid"...so it's pointless to debate with the insipid stubborness as Uncensored demonstrates here.  I leave him to rant and blather alone.


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 9, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



True, YOU don't think....because if you did you would readily remember the 2008 campaign of slander and sleaze from the GOP's minions regarding Obama....hell, you STILL have the media giving credence to such hogwash as Obama having "sealed" college records and the like.  Clowns like Donald Trump regurgitate the birther BS, and THAT'S given several days of coverage.

Get real, man.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> translation: this Uncensored neocon asshole who is still bitter about 2008 DIDN'T EVEN READ THE INFORMATION CONTAINED IN THE LINKS.  That way he confirms his assertions via willful ignorance.



Well, SOMEBODY didn't, hack.

{Those familiar with Romney's discussions with his Bain partners said the contacts included several meetings in Boston, the company's home base, but were limited to matters that *did not affect the firm's investments or other management decisions*}

From your own link, hack.



> This is the voting base for Romney...angry, stupid people who cannot get past their own personal bias and prejudices to see that the very people they are supporting literally wipes their feet on them.



And the Obama base? Lying fucks that would make Joseph Goebbels hang his head in shame?



> Uncensored2008 and his fellow neocon/teabagger parrots literally wanted DNA samples from Obama...and when their Drudge talking point was factually disproven by legal reputable sources, they just refuse to accept it.



You mean, we dispute the bullshit demagoguery you morons post from ThinkProgress and KOS.



> As a drunken neocon/teabagger's screen name statement says, "you can't fix stupid"...so it's pointless to debate with the insipid stubborness as Uncensored demonstrates here.  I leave him to rant and blather alone.



The problem with you Obamabots is that you shamelessly lie. You're demagogues without a hint of integrity.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 10, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Nigga PUUULLLEEEEZZZ!!!!!  Do you really think you deserve anyone's best?

You might be good for a last call two six packs and a fifth of tequilla judgement call from a lounge lizzard two bit whore.  Then perhaps that would be more than you deserve.

"someone's best"....   You gyz crack me up...


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 10, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Yeah, no shit...

Look, I will take the heat around here if that is what is necessary.

Like Mike Malloy, I call them terrorists, cuz that is what they are


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Yeah, no shit...
> 
> Look, I will take the heat around here if that is what is necessary.
> 
> Like Mike Malloy, I call them terrorists, cuz that is what they are



Fuck off, troll.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Aug 10, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, no shit...
> ...



You are speaking to a person, me, who is 1000 times smarter than you, more mature than you, more successful than you and more valuable to the human family than you...

bow and beg my forgiveness for being so insolent...


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 12, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > translation: this Uncensored neocon asshole who is still bitter about 2008 DIDN'T EVEN READ THE INFORMATION CONTAINED IN THE LINKS.  That way he confirms his assertions via willful ignorance.
> ...



See above responses.  Uncensored2008 is just a neocon/teabagger flunkie proud of his willful ignorance.  Into the dumpster with him and his BS.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 12, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



Ya..  I like Mike Malloy!  He TOTALLY rocks!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> You are speaking to a person, me,



I'm speaking to a troll, you.

You are here to disrupt the conversation with your stupidity. 



> who is 1000 times smarter than you,



You have an IQ commensurate with a brain damaged sow bug. The closest you've come to an actual thought was the time while eating your own feces when you wondered why others shun you.



> more mature than you, more successful than you and more valuable to the human family than you...



You're a worthless pile of shit, you bring nothing to this forum. You are incapable of reason or offering a rational argument on any subject.



> bow and beg my forgiveness for being so insolent...



Fuck off, troll.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> See above responses.  Uncensored2008 is just a neocon/teabagger flunkie proud of his willful ignorance.  Into the dumpster with him and his BS.



You need some Xanex to augment that lobotomy you had.

You're in a complete meltdown, hack.


----------



## idb (Aug 13, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Byebye Batman, you're my new hero...do you have any ConzHateUSA action dolls that I can buy?


----------



## taichiliberal (Aug 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > See above responses.  Uncensored2008 is just a neocon/teabagger flunkie proud of his willful ignorance.  Into the dumpster with him and his BS.
> ...



And the chronology of the posts shows this Uncensored neocon from 2008 is just blowing more smoke out of his flabby ass.  Into the dumpster with him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 20, 2012)

taichiliberal said:


> And the chronology of the posts shows this Uncensored neocon from 2008 is just blowing more smoke out of his flabby ass.  Into the dumpster with him.



I'll grant you this, hack - you well demonstrate the extent of your wit and intellect with that post.

Seriously, your best bet is to just stick to bleating "Ohhh Bahhhh Bahhhh Bahhh Mahhh."


----------



## yankhadenuf (Aug 21, 2012)

''Romney is hiding Bain abortion profits in his tax returns,'' says Tampa foe

Baldwin: "Disclose your tax returns and everything else about Stericycle."

Bain investment "would make Herod blush"

TAMPA, FL (MMD Newswire) August 16, 2012 -- Republican spokesmen for a rising *"DUMP ROMNEY" *rebellion today charged that Mitt Romney is "hiding Bain abortion profits in his tax returns" from investments that "would make Herod blush."

Steve Baldwin, former Republican Whip of the California State Assembly, said recent journalism about the actual date of Romney's departure from Bain Capital "has almost certainly revealed the real reason Romney refuses to release any more than two years of personal IRS data: Bain's craven investment in Stericycle corporation - a vendor to Planned Parenthood - lined Romney's pockets with profits from the incineration of aborted human fetuses. Mitt, it's time to disclose your tax returns and everything else about Stericycle."

Baldwin, also former Executive Director of the Council for National Policy (CNP), an influential conservative organization in Washington, said, "Tampa's GOP delegates will shame themselves if they don't conscientiously abstain from Romney on the first ballot to derail the worst nominee in our party's history. We're convinced Mitt Romney is hiding Bain abortion profits in his tax returns." Baldwin cited the following facts and sources to back up his charges:

- Despite claiming to have quit Bain in early 1999, Romney evidently controlled Stericycle via Bain for years thereafter: In July, The Boston Globe reported evidence that Romney maintained control of Bain and its investments for years after the date he claimed to have relinquished it. The Globe cited a June, 2012 federal filing by Romney's campaign which said, "Since February 11, 1999, Mr. Romney has not had any active role with any Bain Capital entity and has not been involved in the operations of any Bain Capital entity in any way.'' That, however, contradicted the findings of a July 2, 2012 Mother Jones investigation: "Citing SEC documents, the magazine said Romney had control of Bain Capital's shares in Stericycle, a medical waste company, in November 1999. Talking Points Memo reported this week on additional SEC filings listing Romney's position with Bain in July 2000 and February 2001."...


----------

